# FOR THE SAKE OF OUR SANITY, YOU DON'T HAVE TO "COME OUT" AS FURRY!



## Glitch (Jan 25, 2010)

_*EDIT 10.02.2013: *WOW GUYS THREE YEARS NOW and please let me say that I kind of really, really hate how I wrote this post back in my "edgy" rageball days.  Please forgive me, because I can assure you that I am not the same little craphead freshman that just figured out how to rant.  Idea still stands, but I am actually significantly embarrassed by myself.
  ~ Still Glitch, just better_

Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.  

*You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry!  It is a fucking hobby!* 

Pardon my French, but good God.
If I see another one of these damn threads, ugh... No matter how you cut it, the furry fandom is a hobby. Do you see anime fans have to "come out" to their family? NO.
So STOP treating the fact that you're a fur like it's some part of your genetics. Hmmm. Kind of like that funny thing called homosexuality. 
Yeah. I had to come out to my parents as gay. I highly doubt that your parents would throw you on the street if they find out you like cartoon animals. Being gay is a totally different story, because that is part of someone's true identity and can't be changed if they aren't just faking it for some whoring around. 

 If anyone outside of my parents found out that I was lesbian, I would be disowned. But EVERYONE knows I'm a furry. They just get a smile put on their face because it's something different. And these are all extreme-Catholics with their undies permajammed up their asses.

Even if you feel that idiotic, deep-seated need to "come out" as furry because your furry pride is burning so brightly or some stupid shit, I'll have to virtually slap you in hopes that you get some damn sense in your head.

My parents learned that I was a furry from the fact that I draw a lot of stuff. They look at my drawings and think that they're pretty cool. I told them I wanted to build a costume of my character, and they thought I was crazy for the sake of spending money. 
They let me though.

They didn't rip out the Bible or something like all of you morons here think that any religiously-raised parents would. And these people dragged me along with them to church in hopes that it'd reverse my atheism. Every Sunday... 

(And, actually, it just made me even more sure, but that is irrelevant at this point.)

Just to reiterate my point in this thread.

*Shut the FUCK up with all of this "come out" bullshit.  It pisses off everyone that has more than 2 brain cells in their fuzzy heads.  
OR, even better.  JUST DON'T TELL THEM.*

I will be taking your flames now.  
Line forms the the right.  Keep it orderly and single file.
I'm cheap and I want to make sure I get the most of you fuckers as possible with each bullet.

For autographs, line forms to the left.
Because Glitchy luffs you guys.  <33


----------



## the_donut_master (Jan 25, 2010)

*points up*

I'm with that guy.


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a Furry *big shock* but it ain't that important anymore. So Glitch, I totally agree with you on this.


----------



## Zane (Jan 25, 2010)

*golf clap*
Well said.


----------



## Daberu (Jan 25, 2010)

I completely agree with you.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 25, 2010)

I love how people think being a furry is so important to people, that they would have to come out to it.


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

You never know, there are probably a select few who honestly think that it's important that everyone know what their hobbies are. Also, there are probably a select few who delve further into "furry" than most others would. Not telling your parents, sure, who cares if they know? However, I'd find it very important that my boyfriend knows. 

There's a difference. Well said, but it does not apply to everyone.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

Topic approved ~ Should be stickied :O


----------



## icecold24 (Jan 25, 2010)

Another thing we have to deal with is "furry pride." I jack off to gay anthropomorphic animals, what the fuck do I have to be proud of??


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

^
True. That's why I'm only proud of being gay.


----------



## xcliber (Jan 25, 2010)

Generally, the people who feel that they need to "come out" often feel that way because they believe it to be a major part of who they are (a major factor/influence in their lives). They are usually the n00bs of the fandom who don't understand that Furry is just a fandom/hobby and not a way of life.

Some people, when they discover the furry fandom, feel like they've found a missing part of themselves and overhype it.

Honestly, I can understand the feeling, but you're right. These people need to take a step back into reality and truly ask themselves why they have any need to tell people about it. It's not a big deal.

Also:


mcwolfe said:


> Topic approved ~ Should be stickied :O


^ This ^


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Jan 25, 2010)

For the love of all things sacred, SOMEONE STICKY THIS POST.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 25, 2010)

Pardon your French? Mon dieu, my family is of French descent, fuck you!

Now to tell everyone about how I'm really a blue dog.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread pwns ...

Even neurotic and emo as I can be, I have to agree to an extent.

On the other hand, consider that some make a display with the hopes of social acceptance, because let's just face it ... society has some pretty f*d up  expectations.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> You never know, there are probably a select few who honestly think that it's important that everyone know what their hobbies are. Also, there are probably a select few who delve further into "furry" than most others would. Not telling your parents, sure, who cares if they know? However, I'd find it very important that my boyfriend knows.
> 
> There's a difference. Well said, but it does not apply to everyone.



The only reason some people would think it is important about who they are, are those who seek attention. Or are lifestylers. Lifestyling IS NOT what furry is about, but lifestyling IS an aspect of the fandom. Lifestyling is just one part of the fandom just like story's, porn, fursuiting, conventions etc etc, they are all just sections within the fandom.

There are only a few occasions when someone may need to tell someone about furryness:

1: If they are under 18 and wish to go to a convention.

2: If they are in a relationship. It is only fair to tell your partner about your hobbies. 

But there is still no need at all to "come out" as being furry, I hate it when people use that term because it makes the fandom sound like it is a sexual preference or fetish, which it IS NOT! 

I would have less of a problem with lifestylers, otherkins etc etc, all those who are deeper into furry, if they actually told people not everyone in the fandom is like them when they tell people about there interests.


----------



## paxil rose (Jan 25, 2010)

You have to keep in mind that people that have the desire to "come out" as a furry and display furry pride are usually anti-social pariahs whose only one real defining quality is being a furry. The people that were "furry all thier lives but didn't know what the fandom was until ______", the "Well I think people need to be educated on what furries _really_ are..." and proceeding to give you a rambling history of how the furry fandom started, what furries like etc. whenever something unflattering makes its way on TV (more in terms of 1000 Ways to Die than Tyra, I can see why Tyra pissed you off), these people don't know that beign a furfag isn't a big deal because it's literally *all* they've ever known in terms of an identity.

Which isn't to say that's an excuse, just saying that they are mental defectives and should be treated as such.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The only reason some people would think it is important about who they are, are those who seek attention. Or are lifestylers. Lifestyling IS NOT what furry is about, but lifestyling IS an aspect of the fandom. Lifestyling is just one part of the fandom just like story's, porn, fursuiting, conventions etc etc, they are all just sections within the fandom.
> 
> There are only a few occasions when someone may need to tell someone about furryness:
> 
> ...


I think I'm in agreement with this. I don't mind if people want to "come out".
I just wish they'd be more specific. 
Come out about being therian. ok
Come out about being a life styler. ok
Come out about being furry. pointless


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 25, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I think I'm in agreement with this. I don't mind if people want to "come out".
> I just wish they'd be more specific.
> Come out about being therian. ok
> Come out about being a life styler. ok
> Come out about being furry. pointless




In my experience line 3 is just a plain bad idea...


----------



## Carenath (Jan 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ...lifestyling IS an aspect of the fandom. Lifestyling is just one part of the fandom...
> 
> I would have less of a problem with lifestylers, otherkins etc etc, all those who are deeper into furry...


Furry is *NOT* a *LIFESTYLE*
Lifestyling is as much an aspect of the fandom.. as flufftard otakukin are of otherkin (or therianthropy). That is, anyone with a brain between their two ears can see they're not playing with a full deck (or they're trolls).

Furry is *NOT* a *SPIRITUALITY*
Otherkin are not 'deeper into furry' they are completely orthogonal, the relationship between the two groups is not mutually inclusive.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

~ Yay for sticky !


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with the OP.


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> I think I'm in agreement with this. I don't mind if people want to "come out".
> I just wish they'd be more specific.
> Come out about being therian. ok
> Come out about being a life styler. ok
> Come out about being furry. pointless


 
So y'all are just angry that people used the words "come out" right? I can understand that. It really isn't a sexuality or huge thing to have such a title. Kinda like "feline," in which there are many, many types. You just have to specify.

Understandable.

But there are people who feel the need to express their lifestyle, if they do have a furry lifestyle. Now, a furry lifestyle doesn't mean just browsing thousands of anthro drawings every day or having ten tails, but something much more, like the Cat Man or Serpent Man, in which yes, they absolutely feel the need to come out because it is all they base their lives on, which is fine. If they don't come out and say they're a furry or explain it to someone, everyone but the people involved with the furry fandom would be confused as to why they are changing their humanly figures to something more animalistic. In fact, most people might just think they're goths or punks or something, and not even think twice that they're trying to be more like their fursonas. So, to the person who already explained this, I agree.

Now, I do agree also that it's sickening to see how many people want to "come out" as a furry, when they don't take being a furry as seriously as the people mentioned above do. It's almost as if they're mocking those who deeply feel a connection to an animal, and just posting for attention. But you know, "coming out" to you might mean something like "Just saying I'm a furry" to someone else. 

Now, as far as I've seen, about 99% of the people in this forum agree that it's something to keep to yourself, and it doesn't matter if everyone knows or not. But, like I said, there are people who need to announce everything, as different or as stupid as it may seem to most people.


----------



## Viva (Jan 25, 2010)

HAY U GUYS! BIENG A FURY IS A PART OF WOH I AM AND I THIKN I NED 2 COM OUT OF TH FURY CLOSET! OMG LOL


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

^
I actually still don't know what they mean by "furry closet" ~


----------



## Bir (Jan 25, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> ^
> I actually still don't know what they mean by "furry closet" ~


 
Kinda like... a gay closet? I dunno. They say "come out of the closet" when someone finally lets it be known that they are gay or bisexual.

A furry closet is like... hiding the fandom? Stupid, in a way. But to some, important.


----------



## Viva (Jan 25, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> ^
> I actually still don't know what they mean by "furry closet" ~


 
It doesn't really exist.  Being a furry is not something that is a part of your immortal soul.  Only things you cannot change and choose to hide are refered to as closets, ex: the gay closet


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol furry closet.

"I was just standing here and a furry locked himself in a closet. I ask myself why the furry won't just come out of the closet. But nobody has no answers..."

That said there is a lot of truth in the OP's words. Kudos for getting this stickied all. You make me so proud Glitch...*sniff sniff*


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh xyz closet = consciously locking a part of you away xD!


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> So y'all are just angry that people used the words "come out" right? I can understand that. It really isn't a sexuality or huge thing to have such a title. Kinda like "feline," in which there are many, many types. You just have to specify.
> 
> Understandable.
> 
> ...


I'm in agreement with ya. They can call it "coming out" if they want. I just think that they should be more specific. 


VivaLaPh!va said:


> It doesn't really exist.  Being a furry is not something that is a part of your immortal soul.  Only things you cannot change and choose to hide are refered to as closets, ex: the gay closet


You can be closeted about anything really.
If you have a "mans man" type of father that doesn't approve of ballet dancing, but ya gotta dance and don't want him to find out. Well then you're a closeted ballet dancer. It's really not a hard concept to grasp.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 25, 2010)

FUCKING YES.

We've been needing this topic for a _long_ time.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

FOR THE SAKE OF THE PINGAS.
Really, it's stupid as usual to "come out".
It's not like it's faggotry or fetish of the sorts.
It's just an multi type sexual attraction to the art or hobbies.
Do I need to come out for liking to draw useless walfas characters and make them a full blown RP characters? NIEN
Do I need to come out for loving cottage cheese? NIEN
It's like a song~ DU HAST


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

THANKYOU FOR THIS STICKY

MODS=GODS


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha! This was true enough to be stickied. XD


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 25, 2010)

ya thats a good point it is just a hobby really


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 25, 2010)

omg guys I like skiing please accept me.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 25, 2010)

THIS is a nice change of pace for a topic, and thank the good Lord it was stickied.

Kudos to the truth.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2010)

Would anyone like to second the motion of having a lynching mob for the next time someone makes a topic about telling their friends and family?


----------



## Ricia (Jan 25, 2010)

Bir said:


> But, like I said, there are people who need to announce everything, as different or as stupid as it may seem to most people.


 
The problem with this is that people who feel the need to annouce everything are not going to ask permission to do so. I know this cause I'm one of those people. You meet me and it's very likely to be something like "Hi, I'm Ricia. I like tacos. Look at this cool robot toy I just bought. I like robots." Seriously. Some people just like sharing their interests whether you want to hear about them or not. I have never asked anybody if it was okay to tell people about a fandom.

I agree with the OP, there is no furry closet. You don't have to 'come out'. You also don't have to hide it like it's some shameful thing. Keep the more adult stuff to yourself cause that's private but treat the clean stuff just like you do any other interest.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

icecold24 said:


> Another thing we have to deal with is "furry pride." I jack off to gay anthropomorphic animals, what the fuck do I have to be proud of??



this is a great point. you should start a thread with this for the title.



mcwolfe said:


> ^
> I actually still don't know what they mean by "furry closet" ~



perhaps it's a coatcheck at a furry convention. or maybe it's were fursuiters keep their fursuits.


----------



## Querk (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree 100% that trying to "come out" of the furry closet is stupid. It's not a big enough deal to have to tell people about, nor is it important enough to potentially have to deal with idiots who think that every furry is nothing but a sex-craze lunatic.


----------



## Leon (Jan 25, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry! It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...


 
Best post ever, well except maybe for something Whitenoise said.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank Google this was stickied. 
Like I said earlier:

"If you are going to treat this fandom like a sexuality, you might as well thell mom and pop that you have a strong urge to fuck a dog"....or something along those lines.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Thank Google this was stickied.
> Like I said earlier:
> 
> "If you are going to treat this fandom like a sexuality, you might as well thell mom and pop that you have a strong urge to fuck a dog"....or something along those lines.



Do you really think this thread being stickied will help stop such spamming on the forum? 

I don't. look at the "furs by state/province/other" thread, despite that being stickied we still get tards posting threads asking for furs in such n such place.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Do you really think this thread being stickied will help stop such spamming on the forum?



Nope, but people will read it.



> I don't. look at the "furs by state/province/other" thread, despite that being stickied we still get tards posting threads asking for furs in such n such place.



Just to spite you, I should post one. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nope, but people will read it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to spite you, I should post one. :V



I dare you too!


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I dare you too!



Double dare?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nope, but people will read it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to spite you, I should post one. :V



Though people have thankfully linked them over to my topic, I'd like to see how you'd make that topic. :]


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with the title, being a furry is tecnically not a bad thing in the first place.
I don't see how people would have a problem with revealing people they're one (well, to people that don't know about the "bad" side of the fandom).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Double dare?



Double dare no return!

God I feel like I am back at school....


----------



## Glitch (Jan 25, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Lol furry closet.
> 
> "I was just standing here and a furry locked himself in a closet. I ask myself why the furry won't just come out of the closet. But nobody has no answers..."
> 
> That said there is a lot of truth in the OP's words. Kudos for getting this stickied all. You make me so proud Glitch...*sniff sniff*



D'aww.
I came home and got all this luv.  <3

Then to see it stickied.
Brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 25, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> FOR THE SAKE OF THE PINGAS.
> Really, it's stupid as usual to "come out".
> It's not like it's faggotry or fetish of the sorts.
> It's just an multi type sexual attraction to the art or hobbies.
> ...



Nein*


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Querk said:


> I agree 100% that trying to "come out" of the furry closet is stupid. It's not a big enough deal to have to tell people about, nor is it important enough to potentially have to deal with idiots who think that every furry is nothing but a sex-craze lunatic.



but that's why I joined.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Would anyone like to second the motion of having a lynching mob for the next time someone makes a topic about telling their friends and family?



As almighty OP.
I square this motion.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 25, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Nein*



Congratulations on wasting the 1,500,000th forum post.


----------



## Dass (Jan 25, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Congratulations on wasting the 1,500,000th forum post.




It says 1,451,946...


----------



## Glitch (Jan 25, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> THANKYOU FOR THIS STICKY
> 
> MODS=GODS



Seconded.

ilu mods.  <33333


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 25, 2010)

Dass said:


> It says 1,451,946...



That must be minus deleted posts. 48,054 deleted posts? wow. That's like deleting an entire Jashwa post history.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2010)

Glitch said:


> As almighty OP.
> I square this motion.



I'll get the eliminating whoozits. 8D

And the pitchforks and torches for the classic touch. :>


----------



## Leon (Jan 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> And the pitchforks and torches for the classic touch. :>


 
Can I get both?


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Can I get both?



Sure, but I have also invented the new firepitch where the fork of the pitchfork is on fire in case you want a free hand. :]


----------



## Glitch (Jan 25, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> ^
> True. That's why I'm only proud of being gay.



This.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Sure, but I have also invented the new firepitch where the fork of the pitchfork is on fire in case you want a free hand. :]



I prefer an assault rifle.  <3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 25, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> That must be minus deleted posts. 48,054 deleted posts? wow. That's like deleting an entire Jashwa post history.


ohai :3


----------



## Shadow (Jan 25, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I prefer an assault rifle.  <3



At least I can burn while I stab and NOT RUN OUT OF BULLETS. :>


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 25, 2010)

Yayz for the sticky!


But anyways, "coming out" in a MINOR way is ok. Like mentioning briefly that you're a Furry and Furries like Anthros. No more explanation should be given. DO NOT over-dramaticize it. "OMG I AM A FURREH ND I LIEK ANIMUL POORN ND I PAW OFF 2 ANTHRO ANIMULS." DON'T DO THAT. Just tell anyone you with the basic. "Hey, I'm a Furry. Furies like Anthro animal." But ONLY if you really feel you need to. Don't rub it in anyone's face like it's a shiny new car.


----------



## Matt (Jan 25, 2010)

this thread is relevant to my interests... just saying that 'cause I don't have anything else. But seriously, I feel the same way.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 25, 2010)

what about the relatives/friends that make it a big deal? Like if they found out their son/daughter/bff was a furry by seeing anthro pictures then go off on a "God Hates Furfags" rant?


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 25, 2010)

Best. Thread. Ever.
The furry fandom is just that, a fandom. You don't see Trekkies "coming out".


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 25, 2010)

Well you can never know about Trekkies and anyway I am an original and new age Trekky and A furballoon cuz I like fur and I like balloons and I'm totally in a closet well not really but ya know if I flew too high I'd pop.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> At least I can burn while I stab and NOT RUN OUT OF BULLETS. :>



WHAT IF I CRAP BULLETS?
HAHA.

USE MY ASS AS A RIFLE.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 25, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Congratulations on wasting the 1,500,000th forum post.



Oh wow.
I never noticed.

*is flattered*


----------



## Kregoth (Jan 25, 2010)

Glitch said:


> WHAT IF I CRAP BULLETS?
> HAHA.
> 
> USE MY ASS AS A RIFLE.



That would be a useful skill indeed.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 26, 2010)

Strongly agree with the OP. Furry is not a lifestyle, period.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 26, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> That would be a useful skill indeed.



I can so see that now.  
Agh.
But alas, my ass is not nearly that amazing.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 26, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Strongly agree with the OP. *Furry is not a lifestyle, period.*



So this.
I am sick of the lifestylers.

Sure, I have my fursuit head right next to my bed on a drawer along with my collar I wear in costume, but it's not like I worship it...
Or wear my collar constantly.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> You never know, there are probably a select few who honestly think that it's important that everyone know what their hobbies are. Also, there are probably a select few who delve further into "furry" than most others would. Not telling your parents, sure, who cares if they know? However, I'd find it very important that my boyfriend knows.
> 
> There's a difference. Well said, but it does not apply to everyone.



This is for the people who treat being furry like something major, as I said.

Being furry is pretty much the same in importance as being into little balsa wood airplanes.  (While it may be painful to screw with a scale model aircraft, for the people who insist upon the porn of the fandom)  I told my girlfriend that I was furry.  So?  I didn't go running around everywhere screaming about furry pride.

Sure, I have dA stamps for that.  
But in real life, fuck no.

It's not homosexuality.
There is no closet for any fandom, so why should there be a furry closet?

And, not to mention, we need to stop giving those little attention whores what they want.  If we do, maybe they'll shut up.


----------



## KariLion (Jan 26, 2010)

Sticky, FTW! 

This post makes me innumerable amounts of happy


----------



## footfoe (Jan 26, 2010)

Do we have to stay on topic or can we start talking about random furry stuff


----------



## Glitch (Jan 26, 2010)

KariLion said:


> Sticky, FTW!
> 
> This post makes me innumerable amounts of happy



Well, I'm happy that this makes you happy.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Do we have to stay on topic or can we start talking about random furry stuff



I'd prefer not talking about who yiffed who so hard last night that they came all over their keyboard and monitor.  :/ 
Please and thank you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 26, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I'd prefer not talking about who yiffed who so hard last night that they came all over their keyboard and monitor.  :/
> Please and thank you.



Well, if you ever used someone else computer and ever wondered why their keyboard keys are sticky, you now know why.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jan 26, 2010)

Love how dramatic people have to get over a non-issue.

Funny thing is, you just add fuel to the fire instead of letting it drop. 

I also might add that this is an open forum and parental reactions can be an interesting thing to talk about. If it really bothers you that bad *DON'T FUCKING LOOK AT IT*. I don't understand WHY you feel the urge to view a thread that annoys you THAT much. Just drop it and find something else to bitch about. And yes, I do know I'm bitching about this, but I'm just sick of seeing people run everyone else through the gutter because they want to talk about something you don't like on a *community board*. 

/rant

/flame


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 26, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Love how dramatic people have to get over a non-issue.
> 
> Funny thing is, you just add fuel to the fire instead of letting it drop.
> 
> ...



We get sick of the same things being asked over and over and over and over again. Hence why this thread was stickied.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

I "came out", if you catch my drift...


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 26, 2010)

This thread is just as pointless as coming out. The fact that it's stickied is hilarious to me.
It wont stop them from doing it if that's how they feel. You can try to bash it into their heads.. 

You just made a thread about the same thing people have been screaming every time someone
here mentions coming out, and they'll continue to mention it despite this thread, and 
also despite this thread, people will continue to scream at those who mention coming out.

Soo.. entirely pointless thread. :<
Buut.. cool story bro.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 26, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> This thread is just as pointless as coming out. The fact that it's stickied is hilarious to me.
> It wont stop them from doing it if that's how they feel. You can try to bash it into their heads..
> 
> You just made a thread about the same thing people have been screaming every time someone
> ...



Just like when people make countless threads asking for furrs in particular areas despite a blatantly obvious thread which is stickied for a reason. If they can't find anyone in their area in said thread then there is a very high chance no one is in their area.


----------



## Bir (Jan 26, 2010)

Glitch said:


> This is for the people who treat being furry like something major, as I said.
> 
> Being furry is pretty much the same in importance as being into little balsa wood airplanes.  (While it may be painful to screw with a scale model aircraft, for the people who insist upon the porn of the fandom)  I told my girlfriend that I was furry.  So?  I didn't go running around everywhere screaming about furry pride.
> 
> ...



"Coming out" doesn't have to mean "running around everywhere and screaming about furry pride." Maybe people should think about what definitions others may or may not have for the phrase.


----------



## SilentCoyote (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm I feel the need and desire to bookmark this thread for copy/pasta intentions...

Yup, totally doing that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 26, 2010)

Bir said:


> "Coming out" doesn't have to mean "running around everywhere and screaming about furry pride." Maybe people should think about what definitions others may or may not have for the phrase.



Most of us know this. And most us are referring to those who come on here and make threads like "How do I tell my parents I am furry?" or "how did you come out about being furry to your parents?"

Like it is some sexual preference, I'd expect people who are gay/lesbian to "come out" not a furry, not a trekkie, not an anime fan, not a car fan.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 26, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Love how dramatic people have to get over a non-issue.
> 
> Funny thing is, you just add fuel to the fire instead of letting it drop.
> 
> ...





SugarMental said:


> This thread is just as pointless as coming out. The fact that it's stickied is hilarious to me.
> It wont stop them from doing it if that's how they feel. You can try to bash it into their heads..
> 
> You just made a thread about the same thing people have been screaming every time someone
> ...



Some of us like to troll the newfurfags. >:]


----------



## Dass (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, I just realized how incredibly pointless this thread is.

You're making a big deal out of people making a big deal out of something which may or may not be a big deal depending on the person. It's entirely redundant!


----------



## Seas (Jan 26, 2010)

A thread I completely agree with, on FAF? How is that possible!

edit:



Dass said:


> Okay, I just realized how incredibly pointless this thread is.
> 
> You're making a big deal out of people making a big deal out of something which may or may not be a big deal depending on the person. It's entirely redundant!



The point of the whole thing is:
-Make less people make idiots out of themselves by "coming out"
-Spare us from the loads of useless threads about these events.


----------



## Dass (Jan 26, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> The point of the whole thing is:
> -Make less people make idiots out of themselves by "coming out"
> -Spare us from the loads of useless threads about these events.



Still, it's not going to stop either of those, look at all the "furs in x" threads we're still getting, and it's not like the internet has ever deterred anyone from making a damn fool of themselves. EVER.


----------



## horndawg (Jan 26, 2010)

HOORAY FOR GLITCH!!


----------



## Yrr (Jan 26, 2010)

guys i really feel the need to tell my family that i like to draw cars

i know it must be shocking to you guys and although im not in it for the porn its still a huge part of me without it i wouldnt be me

how should i tell them and what should i do if they react badly


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Most of us know this. And most us are referring to those who come on here and make threads like "How do I tell my parents I am furry?" or "how did you come out about being furry to your parents?"
> 
> Like it is some sexual preference, I'd expect people who are gay/lesbian to "come out" not a furry, not a trekkie, not an anime fan, not a car fan.


 I know im probly a minority, but i had to "come out" as a anime viewer to my family. They think anime is only about hentai and rape/tentacle/bizzar porn. Im not even going to bother putting furry anywhere on their radar.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> I know im probly a minority, but i had to "come out" as a anime viewer to my family. They think anime is only about hentai and rape/tentacle/bizzar porn. Im not even going to bother putting furry anywhere on their radar.


Well based on some of your posts you obviously do like all the weird anime porn so I guess your parents were right about you?


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well based on some of your posts you obviously do like all the weird anime porn so I guess your parents were right about you?


 At this point my parents dont know me at all. Ive conversed with them maybe....what, 3-4 times in the last 2 years? Meh, its what i get for having cultist for parents. At least they make for interesting fodder! hehe


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> At this point my parents dont know me at all. Ive conversed with them maybe....what, 3-4 times in the last 2 years? Meh, its what i get for having cultist for parents. At least they make for interesting fodder! hehe


Do they chant things about Lord Saddler and have parasites inside them that pop out if you shoot their heads off?


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do they chant things about Lord Saddler and have parasites inside them that pop out if you shoot their heads off?


 No but they do chant songs about the complete sanctity of the founder and spread the concept of ignoring multiple facets of the scientific relm in a most blatant fassion. (and i dont just mean something like evolution. This includes: Metalurgy, linguistics, archaology, genetics, anthropology, geology, etc.)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 26, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> No but they do chant songs about the complete sanctity of the founder and spread the concept of ignoring multiple facets of the scientific relm in a most blatant fassion. (and i dont just mean something like evolution. This includes: Metalurgy, linguistics, archaology, genetics, anthropology, geology, etc.)



You didn't get what I was referring to did you....


----------



## Glitch (Jan 26, 2010)

horndawg said:


> HOORAY FOR GLITCH!!



YEAH!
<3


----------



## Glitch (Jan 26, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Well, if you ever used someone else computer and ever wondered why their keyboard keys are sticky, you now know why.



Aw, ew..
That's why I have hand sanitizer...


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You didn't get what I was referring to did you....


 Im assuming a movie reference? Possibly even a horror movie? If so, i cant watch horror movies, they just seem silly to me 99% of the time. Ill admit ignorance on this one.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Im assuming a movie reference? Possibly even a horror movie? If so, i cant watch horror movies, they just seem silly to me 99% of the time. Ill admit ignorance on this one.



I don't watch horror movies either, to me it is just the same shit in a different movie. Most horror movies have a group of college kids that slowely get killed one by one and one character (maybe two if you are lucky) survive the ordeal.

Or it is some woman having to fend of some other life force or something.

Or about zombies and a group of people fighting them to survive.

Because so many horror movies are alike is the reason I stopped watching, though there are few I like.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't watch horror movies either, to me it is just the same shit in a different movie. Most horror movies have a group of college kids that slowely get killed one by one and one character (maybe two if you are lucky) survive the ordeal.
> 
> Or it is some woman having to fend of some other life force or something.
> 
> ...


 There is one good zombie movie ive seen. But its a comedy anyway. Shaun of the Dead (One of my all time fave movies) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Im assuming a movie reference? Possibly even a horror movie? If so, i cant watch horror movies, they just seem silly to me 99% of the time. Ill admit ignorance on this one.


No you fool it was Resident Evil 4!


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you fool it was Resident Evil 4!


 Oh. As much of a videogame addict that i am, i never really liked the RE series.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> Oh. As much of a videogame addict that i am, i never really liked the RE series.


You.... bastard! D:


----------



## bluepony (Jan 27, 2010)

some people just have to wear their interests in their sleeves, so to speak. that's why man created bumper stickers.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

bluepony said:


> some people just have to wear their interests in their sleeves, so to speak. that's why man created bumper stickers.


 My favorite bumper sticker of all time:
Your god died nailed to a piece of wood
Mine carries a hammer, any questions?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> There is one good zombie movie ive seen. But its a comedy anyway. Shaun of the Dead (One of my all time fave movies) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0365748/



I love that movie, mainly because it has comedy in it. My preference are action, thriller and comedy movies and combined aswell.


I tried RE once, found it damn hard.


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I love that movie, mainly because it has comedy in it. My preference are action, thriller and comedy movies and combined aswell.
> 
> 
> I tried RE once, found it damn hard.


 If you like that, you should see his other work. I almost agree with some people that one of (if not *THE*) the best comedies of the last decade was "Hot Fuzz". Easily within the top5 all-time movies for me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> If you like that, you should see his other work. I almost agree with some people that one of (if not *THE*) the best comedies of the last decade was "Hot Fuzz". Easily within the top5 all-time movies for me.



Seen that one aswell and I agree.


----------



## bluepony (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> My favorite bumper sticker of all time:
> Your god died nailed to a piece of wood
> Mine carries a hammer, any questions?




i almost threw up on my macbook. that is SOOOOOOOOOOO funny!!!!!

:grin::smile:


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 27, 2010)

bluepony said:


> i almost threw up on my macbook. that is SOOOOOOOOOOO funny!!!!!
> 
> :grin::smile:


 Glad you enjoyed it! And for bonus points, name that diety!
 (Its sold on a stein too, i really want one.)


----------



## Taasla (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a good post and you should feel proud of yourself.

(Nothing drives me insane like a furry who has stopped believing they are human.  You are HUMAN, not a furry.  Remember that.)


----------



## Glitch (Jan 27, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> If you like that, you should see his other work. I almost agree with some people that one of (if not *THE*) the best comedies of the last decade was "Hot Fuzz". Easily within the top5 all-time movies for me.



Hm.
I like "Shaun of the Dead" over "Hot Fuzz".
But that's just my personal opinion.  :3


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 28, 2010)

Taasla said:


> This is a good post and you should feel proud of yourself.
> 
> (Nothing drives me insane like a furry who has stopped believing they are human.  You are HUMAN, not a furry.  Remember that.)


 Agree there is a difference between internet self and your real life self. I'm not saying don't enjoy *Pretending *to be different. But realise that you are who you are. and you are human.



Sono_hito said:


> Oh. As much of a videogame addict that i am, i never really liked the RE  series.


I'm joining you on that.


----------



## Lasolimu (Jan 28, 2010)

I think the only reason this is a problem is because there is a lot of negativity towards furries out there(most of which is likely trolling). A lot of non-furs don't see it as just a hobby and some furs can be intimidated by it and keep this fact a secret even if they want to do furry things publicly. I had this problem for a little while(okay, it was about a day) before I said, "I don't care what people say, I am just going to do what I want." I have told a few people I am furry, but that is mainly because it came up in conversation or they asked, but I don't go out of my way to tell people, I just stopped guarding the fact.

I think this part of the problem would go away if people just stopped being angsty about it and just decided to be themselves.

Also, for the record, I am one of the ones with delusions of being/becoming a dragon, but I am not so delusional that I don't recognize that I am, in fact, human; even if I wish I wasn't. I still like to pretend that I am a dragon online though.


----------



## Nattea (Jan 28, 2010)

This thread deserves a medal for common sense.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not a human IRL, I'm a fox and my friends understand that now.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 28, 2010)

Nattea said:


> This thread deserves a medal for common sense.



Or the Nobel Peace Prize.
Seeing as that is so nice and easy to get now.  c:


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jan 28, 2010)

Finally X3 a sticky


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 28, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> I'm not a human IRL, I'm a fox and my friends understand that now.



The doctor will see you now.


----------



## Rsyk (Jan 28, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Or the Nobel Peace Prize.
> Seeing as that is so nice and easy to get now.  c:


I like this statement.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 28, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I like this statement.



Funny.
I do, too.


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Jan 28, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> My favorite bumper sticker of all time:
> Your god died nailed to a piece of wood
> Mine carries a hammer, any questions?



View attachment 9274


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't watch horror movies either, to me it is just the same shit in a different movie. Most horror movies have a group of college kids that slowely get killed one by one and one character (maybe two if you are lucky) survive the ordeal.
> 
> Or it is some woman having to fend of some other life force or something.
> 
> ...



no offense but best horror movie ever German college kids Nazi zombies nuff said


----------



## lowkey (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> no offense but best horror movie ever German college kids Nazi zombies nuff said



Could you please use correct grammar and/or punctuation please?


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 29, 2010)

Crafty Caracal said:


> View attachment 9274


 haha, epic.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 29, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> no offense but best horror movie ever German college kids Nazi zombies nuff said



Hey Kyle, I am really happy for you.

I am going to let you finish, but Ichi the Killer was the best horror movie of all time. :V


----------



## MathiasLupen (Jan 29, 2010)

*bows down* that was truly amazing


----------



## Bloopy (Jan 29, 2010)

What's wrong with wanting your friends to know about your hobbies? That's why they're your friends, so you can share your thoughts with them. Just a few days ago I was like "guys I was looking for pictures of fat guys with tattoos of baby animals shitting in diapers and I found a lot of cute art in the process and now I think I'm a furry" and I got a few laughs from it but whatever. They're my friends, they understand me and accept me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 29, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> What's wrong with wanting your friends to know about your hobbies? That's why they're your friends, so you can share your thoughts with them. Just a few days ago I was like "guys I was looking for pictures of fat guys with tattoos of baby animals shitting in diapers and I found a lot of cute art in the process and now I think I'm a furry" and I got a few laughs from it but whatever. They're my friends, they understand me and accept me.



A true friend would.


----------



## wolfy5th (Jan 29, 2010)

no shat....i just dont tell anyone makes me feel comfortable.....somewhat


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 29, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I would have less of a problem with lifestylers, otherkins etc etc, all those who are deeper into furry, if they actually told people not everyone in the fandom is like them when they tell people about there interests.



Just wanted to say, I've never felt the urge to tell people that all furries were like me...and I do consider myself a lifestyler.  It would be just as idiotic that everyone who was a fan of anime was EXACTLY ALIKE. 

Then again, I also don't feel the need to "come out" about it, either, so maybe I'm the exception...but people tend to figure it out when I randomly run around in fursuit.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 29, 2010)

MathiasLupen said:


> *bows down* that was truly amazing



You shouldn't bow to me.
I just spoke of what most people here on FAF think.  :3


----------



## Loup-lacrima (Jan 30, 2010)

Sono_hito said:


> My favorite bumper sticker of all time:
> Your god died nailed to a piece of wood
> Mine carries a hammer, any questions?



Laughed so damn hard at that! *nicked for msn status* 

Edit - Excellent topic with a valid point, but I fear nothing will stop those who were born with an innate desire for drama and an unquenchable need for attention from driving the rest of the world to apoplexy.


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jan 30, 2010)

Yadda yadda yadda, good thread with a sane argument that I definitely support, already been said before... just throwing in my two cents (you know, to match my two brain cells) that there's a helluva lot of hype about the fandom and for a lot of new furs, the sheer differentness of it makes them feel that this is something different than a simply explicable interest or hobby.  It's not as specific as other fandoms (it seems easier to state simply that "I like the show 'Supernatural'" rather than "I like anthropomorphic cartoon animals") and there are lots of undeniable sexual undertones that many (not necessary correctly) fear that the rest of the world associates with furries.  I think there's a fear hype going around, and this is a good step in calming it.


----------



## krystle (Jan 30, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hey Kyle, I am really happy for you.
> 
> I am going to let you finish, but Ichi the Killer was the best horror movie of all time. :V


 

_i disagree._ >.>


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

krystle said:


> _i disagree._ >.>



yeah. everyone knows it's _Dawn of the Dead_. zombies in a shopping mall. scary stuff.


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 30, 2010)

Agreed, especially since only one person other than everyone here knows that I am a furry. so you can't really say I "Came out" about being a furry.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 30, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> Agreed, especially since only one person other than everyone here knows that I am a furry. so you can't really say I "Came out" about being a furry.



IRL nobody knows I'm a furbag. and I like it like that, gives me that Clark Kent feeling.....


----------



## TDK (Jan 30, 2010)

Agreed x2. 
The only reason why I told my Mom was to end the awkward silence in the car. I hate awkward silences so I was desperate for something to say.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 30, 2010)

Or do whatever you want.
I frankly don't care one way or the other, it doesn't really affect me.

if you guys spent half your time drawing instead of obsessing over your social morÃ©s, you'd probably be pretty decent artists
let me let you in on a secret: you're not going to be winning any popularity contests, anyways


----------



## Olivitree (Jan 30, 2010)

Ahh hey, it's not the same as telling someone about your sexuality but it's still not easy going to your parents to say "Can I go and meet up with a bunch of people who act like animals and dress up as such, they're called furries just encase you want to look it up and find all the porn and no doubt find some of the worst images possible!"

No it's not the same but it's still not an easy thing to do if your parents worry about where you are, who your spending your time with. And then if they do find out, they're going to research it on the internet and there is some seriously sick stuff out there that will give them veeeerrryy big concerns about who I'm socializing with.

My parents wouldn't care less if I just came out and said I'm a lesbian, but if I said I like to wear a tail because I feel an affinity toward wolves and I spend my time with a group of people called furries, they'd be confused and doubtful of my sanity to start with and then probably horrified by what they find on the internet.

You can "come out" as anything in my opinion if you haven't told anyone about it and directly lied to prevent people knowing. Might not be a big deal for some people but it can be a big deal for others and it's more than a hobby for some people.

Simply, if you've got a problem with it, don't look at the threads where people are asking for advise and just ignore it. It isn't like people hijack every thread made to say it and it really is quite a difficult thing to say to your parents if it's something you have to do, like I might have to do if I want to go to another furry meet with out them constantly asking me who I was with and I can say more than "just some people" and then them panicking that I might be a terrorist or something equally as unlikely.

More to the point if someone wants to tell people they're a furry, explain why they go around wearing a collar/tail/ears occasionally or where they go every now and again, it's entirely their right to do so and also their right to ask people advise.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 30, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Could you please use correct grammar and/or punctuation please?



Fine I will this once for you. Best Horror movie ever, Nazi Zombies and German College students. I do believe that that sentence has said enough about this whole situation.


----------



## MetroidBob (Feb 3, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> Fine I will this once for you. Best Horror movie ever, Nazi Zombies and German College students. I do believe that that sentence has said enough about this whole situation.



You mean _Dead Snow_? If so, I thought they were Scandinavian college students. Wikipedia would solve this, if only it wasn't so far away.


----------



## cooltoast300 (Feb 3, 2010)

@glitch: agreed


----------



## firth (Feb 5, 2010)

"Mom? Dad? I need to tell you something... I like oreos."
I came out as being gay because it is who I am and it is a major factor in my life. I don't make announcements about my hobbies and what I enjoy.

Agreed sir!
Is there a line for just a handshake?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

Aww I was looking forward to that awkward conversation. Oh well maybe I can make something else up.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 5, 2010)

Sure I'll give you that there is no need for people to come out(for lack of a better term) as a furry, but some want to, for their own reasons, and, well, I don't think it's really a reason to mock them, if they want to, let them, if it's not affecting your life on a personal level then why bother getting mad?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it all depends on how severe being a furry is to their family.  Like for example,  highly religious families where the kid was brought up that liking the fandom is wrong,  should feel the need for an awkward confession.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 5, 2010)

But even still...  It's just more of a side thing.  It doesn't consume your life.  That's what these people need to understand.  Sorry glitch for summarizing what you said but after the umpteenth page it needed to be refreshed.


----------



## fallcitypete (Feb 6, 2010)

i agree


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

hahah "im coming out of the closet.." "YOUR GAY? cuz thats kool" "HELL NO!!! im a furry" "EWWW GET AWAY FURFAG!!" "aww i guess i didnt need to come out"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 6, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> Sure I'll give you that there is no need for people to come out(for lack of a better term) as a furry, but some want to, for their own reasons, and, well, I don't think it's really a reason to mock them, if they want to, let them, if it's not affecting your life on a personal level then why bother getting mad?



Some of us think about how our actions affect the fandom, if someones actions affects the fandom, especially the reputation, then it affects all of us, and I think because of that we all have a right to complain about stupid idiots in the fandom.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 6, 2010)

Here let me clear everything up, see, I came out of the furry closet to a couple of my friends when they saw that damned episode of CSI , and started trash talking about the "freaks" as they put it, and well I didn't stand for it. So, I asked them "Tell me, have you ever met a Furry?" They answered no, then I said, "Yeah, ya have" with a look on my face that implied that I was said Furry.

  They were all wtf and whatnot, immediately I explained to them that the activity they just saw on TV was an extreme form of the fandom, and a majority of Furries don't  participate in it (I'm about 90% sure on that estimate).  I told them that I was on a personal mission to set a good example for Furries, and to enlighten those who are ignorant of the fandom's finer points. So, I did.

Anyhoo, I'm going to refine what I said earlier based upon my testimony and RandyDarkShade's post.  You don't need to, but if you want to come out of the Furry, you should have a good reason to do so, but if it's a reason like, "Oh, I'm gonna be tell everyone that I'm a Furry for the shock value!" or "Oh, I'm gonna wear a fursuit in public, dance around yelling 'Yiff, Yiff!',  hump everything that moves, then hump everything that doesn't move!"

If it's a reason like that, then go fornicate yourself with a hot iron poker.  If it's a legitimate reason, like mine, not to put myself on a pedestal or anything, then go for it.


----------



## lolox (Feb 6, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> If it's a reason like that, then go fornicate yourself with a hot iron poker.  If it's a legitimate reason, like mine, not to put myself on a pedestal or anything, then go for it.



Hehe, but then again, whether or not a reason is legitimate or not is very subjective. I'm sure some would think that coming out of the furfag closet purely for the shock effect/being insecure or seeking acceptance is perfectly legitimate.


----------



## Yrr (Feb 7, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> hahah "im coming out of the closet.." "YOUR GAY? cuz thats kool" "HELL NO!!! im a furry" "what's that" "I like drawing animal people" "..." "it's mind-blowing isn't it" "no" "aww i guess i didnt need to come out" "no. no you didn't."


Fixed.


----------



## roland_perteev (Feb 8, 2010)

Actually I did hae a slightly awkward conversation when I was going to a furry con, but it was more about feeling silly than anything else.

"So why are you flying to Sydney?"
"Because I like to draw anthro animals."
"OK... and the bearing that that has on your trip to Sydney is?"
"I want to meet other people who like drawing anthro animals."
 "Well... it's your money..."

But while my parents question my sanity, they dont' see it as a moral issue.  Hardly come-out-able.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 9, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42252
lol?


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 9, 2010)

Everyone in my life pretty much knows I'm a fox (whether they know what a furry even is or not) May be the hair, may be the insanity, may be the mascot and rumors... be as it may, 
>For lack of noticing the fandom only recently, I can say I came out as a furry.. but a 20% furry ;D

As for parents, they've always been fine with anthropomorphics- they grew up with them, and your parents probably have also. Don't be afraid to just throw it out there, it's not like they'll want to stop you.


----------



## Ateren (Feb 9, 2010)

You would think with all the different threads regarding this topic they would have idk, learned at least something. Yet I still see it happening every day =/


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 9, 2010)

See what happening Ateren? I don't visit the forum so much- simple comment escapes me*?


----------



## Ateren (Feb 9, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> See what happening Ateren? I don't visit the forum so much- simple comment escapes me*?



The fact that it's not meant to be directed to anyone might be a reason it's escaping you.


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Moth_the_Hyena (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotta share this:

I mention fur cons to my parents a couple of times, and they still haven't had a clue as to what I was talking about.  I had to explain to them (leaving out the explicit stuff) and they were like, "Ooohhh!  I get it... okay.  Just don't go getting into trouble."

They didn't see it as a sexuality or anything like that.  They saw it as one of my interests.  They know I'm geeky because that shit's hereditary! (thank you, dad)

"Coming out of the closet as a furry" is like saying that you like pickles at a peanut convention:  WHO CARES?!


----------



## Kelo (Feb 10, 2010)

This isn't a hobby to me I am what Randy would call a lifestyler but I don't find the need to come out of any closet since I let everyone know who I am to begin with right away cause if they cant take it or don't like it then they are most certainly not someone I wish to ever converse with.


----------



## LightSwitchToTheMind (Feb 10, 2010)

This thread bleeds truth, however, there's always that pinch of thought in your brain that makes you want to tell someone that you enjoy anthropomorphic animal drawings.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 10, 2010)

LightSwitchToTheMind said:


> This thread bleeds truth, however, there's always that pinch of thought in your brain that makes you want to tell someone that you enjoy anthropomorphic animal drawings.




my god, a nerf herder just summed up everything we have been discussing about for the past, wait, how long have we been discussing this?  anyhoo, yeah, summed up in one sentence.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Feb 10, 2010)

LightSwitchToTheMind said:


> This thread bleeds truth[...]


Quite so.



LightSwitchToTheMind said:


> [...]however, there's always that pinch of thought in your brain that makes you want to tell someone that you enjoy anthropomorphic animal drawings.


True. And IMHO, that's perfectly okay. Although, I somewhat understand the people that have trouble telling anyone. I have no reason to ever tell my parents unless I want to attend a con, but as far as my friends, I only semi-recently became relatively open about it. From my experiences, all I'd heard about the fandom before I actually did research was that furries like to have sex in animal costumes, or have sex with animals. After I found out what the fandom's really about, I was very nervous about telling people, just because I was afraid they'd been exposed to the media's take on the fandom, and I'd have to explain the whole thing to them. I'm not that good at just telling people about furry, I'd have to write it in some form for it to work well.

Anyways, my thoughts are that if every fur was more open about the fandom, and told their friends about it, the public would have a much better view of us, rather than whatever shit Tyra Banks, CSI, and whatnot choose to tell them. Though it's pretty much up to us, with the help of trustworthy news reporters (that's gotta be some kinda oxymoron)

tl;dr - There's no reason to hide your furry-ness, but I can understand those that choose to, because of the media. But if everyone was open about it, the public would have a better view of the fandom.

[/rant]


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Feb 10, 2010)

there is a furry lifestyle right? well whatever I agree with you all the way. ^^


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 11, 2010)

Glitch said:


> --Original post--


This... been saying it for ages.  ... Thank you. â™¥  Saying you have to come out to your folks about being a furry is like going... "Mom... dad... I collect stamps."  It's just pointless. -______-

Now, if you're ashamed to admit you're a furry because you're into all that sexual side of it, then maybe you shouldn't be telling people your _private life_.  M'kay?  *Nobody *wants to hear what you do between the sheets.


----------



## XerxesQados (Feb 13, 2010)

Being a furry is more like being into punk rock than a "hobby." There's definitely a culture around it.

Still, you don't need to "come out" about the fact that you go to punk shows.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 13, 2010)

No one knows i'm a furry >_> not cause I'm scared to tell them just nobody has asked would gladly tell the if they asked though


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Feb 13, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> No one knows i'm a furry >_> not cause I'm scared to tell them just nobody has asked would gladly tell the if they asked though


Right, that's exactly how it is with me. I don't go telling people, the same way I don't go telling everyone what music I like, unless they ask.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

...Ah F***, why did i miss this a week ago, that would of been nice to know. Oh well im new wat up?


----------



## Len_5 (Feb 14, 2010)

thats what always happens dude.us threads get too long and yha lose track.us


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 14, 2010)

Good thread and all that.

I only "came out" when my mother found out I had spent over Â£100 on a convention by reading my bank statement (FFFF--). Made worse because she had "looked it up online" before asking me about it and has the permanent impression that we're mostly gay dorks, before I had a chance to explain.
*shrug*

But don't you think explaining a _fursuit _something that should probably be done if your family will see it at some point? Most people don't own giant animal costumes. :U
If you can get in "I've found a group of people who also like costuming, it's a lot of fun." at least...


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Feb 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But don't you think explaining a _fursuit _something that should probably be done if your family will see it at some point? Most people don't own giant animal costumes. :U
> If you can get in "I've found a group of people who also like costuming, it's a lot of fun." at least...


Ehh... true, explaining the whole fursuiting things could be a bit more awkward, but it's still not all that different. If I had a fursuit, I'd just go the "so what" route, and say "So I'm different. Who isn't?" Is being different really that bad?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 14, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> Ehh... true, explaining the whole fursuiting things could be a bit more awkward, but it's still not all that different. If I had a fursuit, I'd just go the "so what" route, and say "So I'm different. Who isn't?" Is being different really that bad?



Depends what it is that makes you different. Fursuiting is not bad.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Feb 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Depends what it is that makes you different. Fursuiting is not bad.


That's what I meant. If you suddenly find out that you're gay, that's a life-changing event, so you'll likely be very sensitive about it. But if you decide one day that you want to buy a fursuit, that's no big deal. In fact, you'd probably want to talk to someone about it to make sure spending all that money is a good decision. Of course, if you ask a non-furry, they'd say no, but my point is that you don't need to get all worked up about it.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 14, 2010)

Here's an easy way to break Fursuiting to people.  Plenty of people out there understand and accept cosplay, right?  Well, try writing off Fursuiting as a form of cosplay.  Think about it, most people dress up as their fursonas, right?  That's just like dressing up as your favorite tv/movie/whatever character.  People should get it, right?


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Feb 15, 2010)

That's a surprisingly good idea. I never thought of it as cosplay, but when you think about it, it's close enough to pass for cosplay, isn't it?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 15, 2010)

Hrmmm...
My deal is this - what will my parents think when I get a smawesome collar or get my tail finished D:
I have no idea what I'd do if they found out XD


----------



## Yuffie (Feb 16, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> try writing off Fursuiting as a form of cosplay.


 
That's actually how a few people get into fursuiting ^_^ I'm totally obsessed with cosplay & it was through a "mascot cosplay" that my sister realized it was her niche. I think it's awesome & have taken my job as her handler very seriously ^_^ (I'm currently trying to talk her into going to a furry convention! So far, we stay in the anime con circuit LOL)

I'm actually glad I found this sticky - I figured most fursuiters did it as a lifestyle & the smaller group was that of the hobbyists, but it seems either reversed or at least 50/50. I personally see both cosplay and fursuiting as a Performance Art ^_^ 

Although ironically enough, I have had to "come out" as being a cosplayer/anime fan before lol I really don't care, as it is just a hobby, but depending on who you're talking to, ANYTHING can be a bit akward to bring up. I can see the need for telling those closest to you, but if it is just a hobby, it really shouldn't be that big of a deal ^_^; 

It should only be treated as a sexuality if you are into the sexual acts of anthropomorphism. But really, whose business is ANYONE's sexual fetishes? (I'll stop now before I accidentally say something offensive ^_^)

Please excuse any naivety on my part, this is all relatively new for me. I find it fascinating & that's why I searched the net for some information - & found furaffinity ^_^ (I love messageboards!)


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Feb 16, 2010)

First off, welcome to the forums!

Now...


Yuffie said:


> [...] Although ironically enough, I have had to "come out" as being a cosplayer/anime fan before lol I really don't care, as it is just a hobby, but depending on who you're talking to, ANYTHING can be a bit akward to bring up. I can see the need for telling those closest to you, but if it is just a hobby, it really shouldn't be that big of a deal ^_^;


True, anything can be hard to talk about, depending on the person. Some people are open about everything, and are more than willing to talk about it. Others are very sensitive about plenty of things.



Yuffie said:


> I find it fascinating & that's why I searched the net for some information - & found furaffinity ^_^ (I love messageboards!)


Awesome to hear, and glad to have you! Again, welcome!


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 22, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry! It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...


Yes agreed but for the love of god you don't have to flame it, also I disagree that being gay is in your genes, it's simply a life style choice, you can change.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> Yes agreed but for the love of god you don't have to flame it, also I disagree that being gay is in your genes, it's simply a life style choice.



He's not 'flaming' it, he's making a point.

A very blunt, truthful point.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> He's not 'flaming' it, he's making a point.
> 
> A very blunt, truthful point.


 a blunt point hah thats funny if you really think about it. But anyway there is cursing and bold print involoved so I would call that flamming.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> a blunt point hah thats funny if you really think about it. But anyway there is cursing and bold print involoved so I would call that flamming.



*Fuck.*

Are you offended? If so, seek help.


----------



## Bando (Feb 22, 2010)

Morroke said:


> *Fuck.*
> 
> Are you offended? If so, seek help.



Lol. Morroke you're on a roll withthe lulz today.

Oh, guess whose close friends found out I was a furry last week? Mine. Guess who cared? NOBODY! (they actually wanted the tail I was wearing :3)


----------



## Morroke (Feb 22, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> (they actually wanted the tail I was wearing :3)



I hope you shot them.

Or at least tried to.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Morroke said:


> I hope you shot them.
> 
> Or at least tried to.



No, because some owe me money and one owes me a sandwich. Priorities, man!


----------



## Morroke (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> No, because some owe me money and one owes me a sandwich. Priorities, man!



Okay, sammich first, shoot, then take money.

Win/win.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Okay, sammich first, shoot, then take money.
> 
> Win/win.



But first i shall lure them where I'm all:

hey guize, I made u tails, ther pretty kewl.

Oh sweet! Derpderpderp.

*lynch all friends*

this is my plan :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 23, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> Yes agreed but for the love of god you don't have to flame it, also I disagree that being gay is in your genes, it's simply a life style choice, you can change.



Right and you are gay so I suppose you know this as fact right?

Fuck off untill you get some facts straight. Gay IS NOT A LIFESTYLE CHOICE!

Also just because someone uses caps and/or bold DOES NOT mean they are flaming, ever heard of "emphasis"? A man of your IQ, probably not.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 23, 2010)

Ok, I'm not against gays, unless their homosexuality is all up in my grill and whatnot, then I'm a tad annoyed, but if homosexuality is genetic, then why haven't we heard about scientists isolating "the gay gene", or at least them attempting to do so?  I mean, that sounds like a pretty big discovery to me, yet I've haven't caught eye nor ear of it.

And on a different note, all those people out there flaming that Furrydom is hobby and nobody needs to know about, well you can just go play Hide And Go Fuck Yourself because, to some people, Furrydom is way more than a hobby, it is a part of their lifestyle, with that in mind, it seems that those flaming are trying to keep the fandom a secret, by flaming that you don't need to tell people.  I'm one of those Manifest Destiny Furs who wants Furrydom to be a major part of mainstream society.

On a similar note, I agree, THERE IS NO NEED TO ANNOUNCE YOUR FURRYDOM, but if you want to, go right fucking ahead, and tell all those who try to stop you to fornicate themselves with a hot iron poker, because where I come from, you can do that.  Go ahead and flame your little hearts out, I'll just laugh at your close-minded intolerance.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have told someone that I was a Furry before, but it really didn't matter since they're also one and it was just to let them know.
Personally, I really don't see the reason to announce that your a Furry to the world. You don't see people running around screaming, "I'm a cosplayer" or something similar to that. So why should it be any different for this fandom.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 23, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> I have told someone that I was a Furry before, but it really didn't matter since they're also one and it was just to let them know.
> Personally, I really don't see the reason to announce that your a Furry to the world. You don't see people running around screaming, "I'm a cosplayer" or something similar to that. So why should it be any different for this fandom.



because people can't link cosplay with bestiality that easily?


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 23, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> because people can't link cosplay with bestiality that easily?



I was just using cosplaying as an example. And just because your a furry doesn't mean you are into bestiality.


----------



## Masika Meskhenet (Feb 24, 2010)

I very much agree with this and im gonna give the tpoic starter a big fat HUG!!!


----------



## MHFC (Feb 24, 2010)

Zane said:


> *golf clap*
> Well said.


 

fucking lol


----------



## Kyto (Feb 26, 2010)

Been waitin' for this thread for a long ass time. I walk around my school shouting "I'm a furry." sometimes; does anyone actually care? Nope.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Feb 26, 2010)

Kyto said:


> Been waitin' for this thread for a long ass time. I walk around my school shouting "I'm a furry." sometimes; does anyone actually care? Nope.


Haha, that's hilarious. I personally wouldn't go that far, but that's pretty cool if you do so and nobody cares.


----------



## Yringer (Feb 26, 2010)

this thred is true being a furry just a life style thing or a hobbie


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2010)

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUU- 

Guys I have done something terrible. Wore my tail while out with friends last week, and my one friend said it would be cool to get a dragon tail. This week he said a FULL DRAGON COSTUME. Dammit, I think I might have made a furry.


----------



## AlpineLupine (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FFFFFFFFUUUUUUU-
> 
> Guys I have done something terrible. Wore my tail while out with friends last week, and my one friend said it would be cool to get a dragon tail. This week he said a FULL DRAGON COSTUME. Dammit, I think I might have made a furry.



^ That's a good thing, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> ^ That's a good thing, if I'm not mistaken.



Not nessacarily. I don't him getting all screwed up like some do is he becomes a furry. He's a cool guy and I don't him turning into some weirdo.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Not nessacarily. I don't him getting all screwed up like some do is he becomes a furry. He's a cool guy and I don't him turning into some weirdo.




Your just over thinking this, that's all. He should be fine.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Excellent thread But you know the wont stop people from posting shod i let so and so know that i am a fur threads.

I never told any one that i am a fur. And no one ever asked. Not that i hide it. but i don't see a point in telling every one abut it.


----------



## Superfoxy (Feb 28, 2010)

Okay... I used to think being a furry thing was kind of a big thing. But then I found out I was a trans woman, and the furry thing just seemed, well, *fucking small* by comparison.

It's "Ohai thar! I look at art of animal people and dress up in a funny costume called a fursuit sometimes." 

vs.

"Ohai thar! My brain tells me that my body isn't what gender it should be, so I have to take hormones for the rest of my life and spend thousands on surgery just so I can feel okay looking in the mirror."

The first thing seems pretty fucking minor in comparison, don't it? And you could put any number of other things in place of the second as well.

Just because you're some sort of cultural minority doesn't mean it's a SUPAR AWSUM thing that you have to yell about to everyone. Especially when it's just some recreative/cultural thing. 

THERE IS A DIFFERENCE BETWEEN HOBBIES AND IDENTITY, PEOPLE! Figure this out. 

And here's another tip, that I've had to learn as well. 

*IF YOU THINK FURRY IS AN IDENTITY AND NOT A HOBBY, YOU NEED MORE FUCKING HOBBIES OR STUFF TO DO!!!!!*


*(bows and steps aside)*


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 1, 2010)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Okay... I used to think being a furry thing was kind of a big thing. But then I found out I was a trans woman, and the furry thing just seemed[...][etc. etc. etc.][...]
> *(bows and steps aside)*


*claps*
Well said. Although I personally look at furry as a hobby, I can understand those that see it as more of an alter-ego. There's some cool satisfaction in being anything you want online, and people use that advantage in creative ways. It's pretty neat, actually.


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 2, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> I can understand those that see it as more of an alter-ego. There's some cool satisfaction in being anything you want online, and people use that advantage in creative ways. It's pretty neat, actually.



*golf-clap*
Well said.  Some Furs out there (myself included) are, as you said, are like this.  Also, some Furs want to bring their "alter-ego", i.e. mine being Kreev Fox, into the real world.  That's where taking off the human-suit and revealing that you're a furry comes into play.

Hey, "Taking off the human/skin-suit." I think I have just found a better term than "coming out" as a Furry.


----------



## Ch1cken Sniper (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with Glitch... I just decided to take being a furry up as one of my hobbies. I don't expect myself to be all like "Mom... Dad... I'm a furry..."... I'm doing this for fun and because I think it's freaking awesome... So... Yeah...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

no it is not a good idea for people to know in high school (being called a furfag in class and whatnot)  not fun at all


----------



## furatail (Mar 3, 2010)

My friend was all like, "Dude, you got cartoon porn on your computer." I was like, "Yeah, I'm a furry." So he says, "Oh." End of story.


----------



## Lupa_Argentum (Mar 5, 2010)

Why don't more people have the guts to point this out?


----------



## Superfoxy (Mar 7, 2010)

Lupa_Argentum said:


> Why don't more people have the guts to point this out?



The ones who are smart enough to get it take it for granted.

The ones who aren't ignore this rather salient point, because it gives them some meager excuse for self-worth and identity.

Dammit, why must I kill threads with my supar logic powarz?


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 8, 2010)

Whenever I tell someone that I'm a furry the first thing I hear is "What's a furry?"


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Whenever I tell someone that I'm a furry the first thing I hear is "What's a furry?"


Seeing as they didn't know what one was, I am assuming they didn't ask if you were one.
Therefore, I ask you, 'WHY?!'


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 8, 2010)

Slut said:
			
		

> Seeing as they didn't know what one was, I am assuming they didn't ask if you were one.
> Therefore, I ask you, 'WHY?!'


Are you saying they _should_ be asking?  I live in a small town, it's not like people are going to care.  I think that was the entire point of this thread.  There are a huge number of people who don't even know what a furry is.  So why should keep it a secret, or fear the reaction?  Why is it such a big deal if there are so many people who have never heard of us?


----------



## Niemand (Mar 8, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Are you saying they _should_ be asking?


I just see no point in telling people, period.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Niemand said:
			
		

> I just see no point in telling people, period.


The point here is that there should be nothing to fear in telling people.  Period.


----------



## Hipstar (Mar 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> The point here is that there should be nothing to fear in telling people.  Period.



of course there's a fear. no one likes us.


----------



## muindaur (Mar 11, 2010)

I only came out to my mom I was Bi but I did have to send her info on the furry fandom because I was asking to stay over due to proximity to a fur con. I did this because she is a fan of CSI and of course THAT episode comes up. Sometimes it's less about coming out and more dealing with parents whose only exposure is a CSI episode(now 1000 ways to die too. )


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 11, 2010)

muindaur said:


> I only came out to my mom I was Bi but I did have to send her info on the furry fandom because I was asking to stay over due to proximity to a fur con. I did this because she is a fan of CSI and of course THAT episode comes up. Sometimes it's less about coming out and more dealing with parents whose only exposure is a CSI episode(now 1000 ways to die too. )


Yeah, I can understand explaining the fandom to someone who doesn't know about it (especially if their only encounter with it is CSI), but I don't see the point in "Coming Out", or even having to sit down and talk about it for an extended period of time, unless the person you're talking to is really interested in the fandom. It's easy enough to send them a couple links and a short explanation if they want to know.

Edit: Woo 100th post!


----------



## Shaanroo! (Mar 11, 2010)

^Amen to this shit.


----------



## sniper-tf (Mar 11, 2010)

To be honest, a lot of people I know don't know anything I'm into. I'm fairly "normal", if I'm allowed to use that phrase without getting punched in the face, and give no indication of any outside interests while out socialising, etc. To be honest, even if I really get to know someone, very rarely would I even bother telling them as it's totally unnecessary. I show some of my art to one of my friends and she just says "It's not my thing, but I can tell it's good". To me that's basically a polite way of saying "I don't give a shit, nor do I have any interest in giving a shit". Which frankly, is fine by me.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 12, 2010)

The only reason people don't happen to bash me for being a furry is because they don't know what furry is.  I think I like it better that way.


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

I have mixed views on this topic which used to be very sensitive to me.

First off, a closet is defined as a hiding place in this context, usually for sexual orientation, but it _can_ be used in the fandom because of social stigma, just as homosexuality and other sexual orientations.

The only reasons there should be a "furry closet" for you to come out of is if...
1. You feel obliged or otherwise guilty lying (I considered it part of my sexual orientation when I first came out in 2008, and I had to say it before I emotionally damaged myself)
2. You consider it a substantial-enough aspect of your life to reveal to someone.
3. You are certain the ones you intend to "come out" to will not judge you, or they are furries themselves.

Given this, I am a neutral party. I honestly believe there is a furry closet, but it is a matter of personal perspective, and I am not in the right to tell someone to stop buying into something that could be emotionally important to them, nor would I judge someone based on it


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Mar 15, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> I have mixed views on this topic which used to be very sensitive to me.
> 
> First off, a closet is defined as a hiding place in this context, usually for sexual orientation, but it _can_ be used in the fandom because of social stigma, just as homosexuality and other sexual orientations.
> 
> ...


HI

thar now coming out is as pointless as my post


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> *IF YOU THINK FURRY IS AN IDENTITY AND NOT A HOBBY, YOU NEED MORE FUCKING HOBBIES OR STUFF TO DO!!!!*



If you knew me or my friends, you'd realize it isn't NEARLY that easy.



Ravefox_twi said:


> HI
> 
> thar now coming out is as pointless as my post



Did you even read my post?


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 15, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> If you knew me or my friends, you'd realize it isn't NEARLY that easy.


On that note, I somewhat-change my previously expressed view. I personally don't see the point of having to "come out" about it, unless your family/friends are super-christian and will no longer associate with you because being a furry will "send you to hell" or something, but I understand and can sympathize with those who do feel the need to "come out" about their furryness, if only just to gain a sense of resolution to the whole thing.


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> On that note, I somewhat-change my previously expressed view. I personally don't see the point of having to "come out" about it, unless your family/friends are super-christian and will no longer associate with you because being a furry will "send you to hell" or something, but I understand and can sympathize with those who do feel the need to "come out" about their furryness, if only just to gain a sense of resolution to the whole thing.



WOOT! Someone understands my point


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 15, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> WOOT! Someone understands my point


Haha, indeed 
I do, however, think the whole think is kind of overrated. It's something on a personal level for everyone, and everyone's different. Arguing about it or mocking others because they're sensitive about being a furry just creates drama, and god knows there's too much of that in the fandom already.


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 15, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> Haha, indeed
> I do, however, think the whole think is kind of overrated. It's something on a personal level for everyone, and everyone's different. Arguing about it or mocking others because they're sensitive about being a furry just creates drama, and god knows there's too much of that in the fandom already.



Agreed. It is overhyped by some, i.e. purged on the fandom as a fact, while it is simply a matter of perspective and nothing else. 

To me, the label "furry" is no one's business... to others, I like human-animals... even my straight, non-furry friend likes that stuff! Furry is a label a person gives oneself... to "come out" as a furry means you could also "come out" as a sculptor (another label). My sexual fantasies involving the fandom, likewise, are no one's business, and that is supposed to stay behind closed doors and categorized under "don't like? don't click."

I do, however, see the fandom as an emotional outlet for some (i.e. me), which is why I leave the "closet" factor up in the air.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 15, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> To me, the label "furry" is no one's business... to others, I like human-animals... even my straight, non-furry friend likes that stuff! Furry is a label a person gives oneself...


Exactly. Furry is just a name for the interest or fascination with anthro animals. I don't see much reason for someone to feel the need to come out about their interests.



iBolt! said:


> I do, however, see the fandom as an emotional outlet for some (i.e. me), which is why I leave the "closet" factor up in the air.


That is true. And the emotional more likely to come into play in someone who lives in an environment that would look down upon someone who "likes to fuck animals" in the eyes of the viewers *points at the non-furry CSI watchers*. So yeah, I don't have a definite, set-in-stone view on this issue, other than it's a trivial matter that doesn't affect the fandom all that much.


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 16, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> Exactly. Furry is just a name for the interest or fascination with anthro animals. I don't see much reason for someone to feel the need to come out about their interests.
> 
> 
> That is true. And the emotional more likely to come into play in someone who lives in an environment that would look down upon someone who "likes to fuck animals" in the eyes of the viewers *points at the non-furry CSI watchers*. So yeah, I don't have a definite, set-in-stone view on this issue, other than it's a trivial matter that doesn't affect the fandom all that much.




Well said  I actually used to believe strongly in the furry closet... around the time I came to grips with myself (little under a year ago). I believe those two had something to do with each other


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

So then how would you handle a situation where you want to talk to your friend about something furry related because it is of interest to you, but your friend has the CSI image of furries.

I ask because this is my current situation. I am in the middle of writing a a story with anthros in it, and everyone I show it to who thinks they know what a furry is will say something like "At least this story doesn't have any furries in it". 

I want to talk to my friends about the fandom because it interests me and I talk about things that interest me, however they all think that furries are sex crazed lunatics who want to hump their dog or something. I guess thats where I get the "coming out" idea. How would you handle that?


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 16, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> So then how would you handle a situation where you want to talk to your friend about something furry related because it is of interest to you, but your friend has the CSI image of furries.
> 
> I ask because this is my current situation. I am in the middle of writing a a story with anthros in it, and everyone I show it to who thinks they know what a furry is will say something like "At least this story doesn't have any furries in it".
> 
> I want to talk to my friends about the fandom because it interests me and I talk about things that interest me, however they all think that furries are sex crazed lunatics who want to hump their dog or something. I guess thats where I get the "coming out" idea. How would you handle that?


Well, if they're your friends, you shouldn't have any trouble explaining it to them. Just talk to them, or even email them, telling them that their perspective is wrong. That's what I did with one of my friends, although I think I went a little overboard with the emails. But the bottom line is, this friend thought all furries were zoophiles, and after talking to/emailing him about it, he really doesn't care that much. He's perfectly willing to put up with and talk about furry stuff around me, even though he's not one (yet).


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 16, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> So then how would you handle a situation where you want to talk to your friend about something furry related because it is of interest to you, but your friend has the CSI image of furries.
> 
> I ask because this is my current situation. I am in the middle of writing a a story with anthros in it, and everyone I show it to who thinks they know what a furry is will say something like "At least this story doesn't have any furries in it".
> 
> I want to talk to my friends about the fandom because it interests me and I talk about things that interest me, however they all think that furries are sex crazed lunatics who want to hump their dog or something. I guess thats where I get the "coming out" idea. How would you handle that?



Sounds like a bad situation  I personally would feel pressured to confess it at this point, but I'd ensure that it's a stable heart-to-heart and I'd probably kiss up a little (this is how I've always come out in the past). It may not go over that great, but at least I get my two cents in.

It's the same as admitting to a devout Christian friend who claims homosexuality is nothing but perversion that you're gay, and I have done this before... never ended bad.



AMV_Ph34r said:


> Well, if they're your friends, you shouldn't  have any trouble explaining it to them. Just talk to them, or even email  them, telling them that their perspective is wrong. That's what I did  with one of my friends, although I think I went a little overboard with  the emails. But the bottom line is, this friend thought all furries were  zoophiles, and after talking to/emailing him about it, he really  doesn't care that much. He's perfectly willing to put up with and talk  about furry stuff around me, even though he's not one (yet).



Congrats on coming out and getting such an awesome reaction  Warms my heart :3


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 16, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> Congrats on coming out and getting such an awesome reaction  Warms my heart :3


Haha, thanks. It does make me think though. Before I talked to anyone about it, I was pretty sensitive about the whole thing. If someone specifically asked, I would have probably would have just changed the subject. But once I started talking to people about it, I look back and realize that I had no reason to hide anything. I imagine that it would be the same for someone coming out as gay, but I wouldn't know for sure.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 16, 2010)

god you guys are hilarious


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 16, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> Haha, thanks. It does make me think though. Before I talked to anyone about it, I was pretty sensitive about the whole thing. If someone specifically asked, I would have probably would have just changed the subject. But once I started talking to people about it, I look back and realize that I had no reason to hide anything. I imagine that it would be the same for someone coming out as gay, but I wouldn't know for sure.



It's just as bad as coming out gay, only you get less "yay" or "ew" and more "what's that?" That's what I got from my parents, and I explained it badly because I didn't know much about what furries were back then xD Regardless, it went okay. Most people my age took it badly... hints at bestiality, zoophilia, references to CSI, etc. I really don't care what people think of me, though :3


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 16, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> It's just as bad as coming out gay, only you get less "yay" or "ew" and more "what's that?" That's what I got from my parents, and I explained it badly because I didn't know much about what furries were back then xD Regardless, it went okay. Most people my age took it badly... hints at bestiality, zoophilia, references to CSI, etc. I really don't care what people think of me, though :3


Yeah, I have had to explain it to a couple people. Mainly those that visit 4chan frequently, or are CSI fans. But most people I know don't care too much. Guess it's just the crowd I hang out with. But no matter what others think, I don't really care. My real friends show that they're real friends by not caring who I am, and all the others can fuck off for all I care.


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 17, 2010)

*applaudes* what I keep telling people and what people don't seem to get even when I couldn't make it any more clearer. 
Of course family finding my furry porn well I guess that would be a different story but why would I tell them that? It would be like telling them how much I like oral sex it's just no a conversation you have with family generally speaking.


----------



## IT! (Mar 20, 2010)

if i was to say that fap to animal-human pictures, id be screwed!!


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive been a fur for 3 years and havnt felt the outrageous urge to come out to anyone. People who know just treat it as a funfact, and then forget about it.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 21, 2010)

IT! said:


> if i was to say that fap to animal-human pictures, id be screwed!!


Which is exactly why you don't say that. You don't see most other people going around saying what type of porn they're into. I see no reason for you to do so. Furry is not all about the porn. Just tell people you have a fascination with human-like animals or something.


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 21, 2010)

Fucking win. I totally agree. Everyone knows I'm a furry and if they don't then they think I'm that animals lover chick. I don't see the big deal with this whole "coming out" thing.


----------



## Veovis (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd have to agree I'm with this guy.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There are only a few occasions when someone may need to tell someone about furryness:
> 
> 1: If they are under 18 and wish to go to a convention.


 
Me. I will be flamed, but hey, I'm really reluctant about tell my parents that I'm going to a giant convention full of people who dress up in mascot costumes (the way they would probably see it). I know it's not a big deal to be a furry, but hey, do rc plane enthusiasts have to deal with the people who like animated plane sex fucking up THEIR hobby? I told my parents that I want to go to Anthrocon, but I just told them it was a convention during the summer that a friend was taking me to. Still haven't told them what it is. Sorry for my lack of balls.


----------



## BldyMalice (Mar 22, 2010)

My boyfriend was behind me when I signed up, and I got a sad scoff and a glare. Unless you wear fursuits to parties every friday, it isn't anything big.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 23, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Me. I will be flamed, but hey, I'm really reluctant about tell my parents that I'm going to a giant convention full of people who dress up in mascot costumes (the way they would probably see it). I know it's not a big deal to be a furry, but hey, do rc plane enthusiasts have to deal with the people who like animated plane sex fucking up THEIR hobby? I told my parents that I want to go to Anthrocon, but I just told them it was a convention during the summer that a friend was taking me to. Still haven't told them what it is. Sorry for my lack of balls.


That's not so big a deal. Your friends are one thing, your parents are another entirely. My friends know, but I don't tell my parents anything. It's just not something they need to know about.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 23, 2010)

Glitch said:


> blablabla don't come out as a furry it's stupid and not the same a as being gay blablabla



I love you ! <3


Nothing pisses me off MORE then the whole furry coming out thing . 

Like you said , it's just a fucking hobby so relax people!


----------



## Dubb (Mar 23, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Pardon your French? Mon dieu, my family is of French descent, fuck you!
> 
> Now to tell everyone about how I'm really a blue dog.



I sees The Blu !

I wish i could transform and Poke'mon were real, but we cant and their  Not. =[


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 23, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> That's not so big a deal. Your friends are one thing, your parents are another entirely. My friends know, but I don't tell my parents anything. It's just not something they need to know about.


 
I DID IT! They found out about it on their own based on the info I gave to them as to when and where Anthrocon is to be held, and they were actually very interested. I'd even go so far as to say my dad might become one!


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Mar 23, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> I DID IT! They found out about it on their own based on the info I gave to them as to when and where Anthrocon is to be held, and they were actually very interested. I'd even go so far as to say my dad might become one!


Awesome! Glad to hear, and have fun at Anthrocon! I'd like to go sometime soon, too. But I need moneys first.


----------



## Kreevox (Mar 23, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> I'd like to go sometime soon, too. But I need moneys first.




same problem here, also I ain't goin to no furry-con till i gets me my fursuit (pardon my appalachian)


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Mar 28, 2010)

I find the furry fandom something that should be found out, not told about. I agree it is not genetics. I also find fursuiting a bit far. IDK. It's like cross dressing. but it would be cool yet weird if someone got plastic surgery to look like a furry character. Would anyone even try that?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 28, 2010)

thank you, glitch ^.^


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 28, 2010)

Abelard_Epirts said:


> I find the furry fandom something that should be found out, not told about. I agree it is not genetics. I also find fursuiting a bit far. IDK. It's like cross dressing. but it would be cool yet weird if someone got plastic surgery to look like a furry character. Would anyone even try that?


 
There is only a few ppl i know who know i'm a furry. Thankfully there cool with it.  I wouldnt tell the others unless they asked, then depending who it is i might deny it.

Could be intresting to look like a furry char. dont think i would do it tho, unless i could be made into my full fursonia 100%


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

Honestly, unless your parents are internet fanatics and know about all the creepy shit that's inside the furry community, I doubt they'd mind if you told them you were one. To most people, furries are just cartoon animals like Bugs Bunny. Nothing wrong with that to them.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 28, 2010)

agreed with OP


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 28, 2010)

i agree with the OP on this but i do think its necessary to talk to your significant other about it (especially if your into for the sexual aspect). not healthy to hide stuff in a serious relationship because sooner or late they will find out and it will just be that much more awkward that you had it hidden all this time. im not saying that this is something that needs to be mentioned right away but if the relationship is a serious one or seems to be heading down that path, then i think it is only healthy and fair in the relationship to mention it. also the "B" key on my laptop just broke off so now i have to keep hitting this little nub to type a "B"..... stupid HP


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 30, 2010)

*stares at first post of thread*

I love you. o.o;


As a fur since 2001, I have seen no reason to tell anyone except for close friends who won't judge.


----------



## Skillet (Mar 31, 2010)

'Just an autograph, plz.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 4, 2010)

Veovis said:


> I'd have to agree I'm with this guy.



girl* 
>:c


----------



## Glitch (Apr 4, 2010)

Skillet said:


> 'Just an autograph, plz.


*signs your forehead in purple gel pen*  There ya go.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 4, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> thank you, glitch ^.^



Oh, I am glad to be of service, mein Freund.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 4, 2010)

I just noticed this thread.
Odd, usually all caps titles stick out more...

*claps*
Nicely said.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 4, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> Yes agreed but for the love of god you don't have to flame it, also I disagree that being gay is in your genes, it's simply a life style choice, you can change.



I flame it because it is fucking stupid and puts a huge stigma on normal furs.

And, believe me, O straight one, being gay is most certainly not a choice.
I wish I could get my panties wet by staring at a half-naked guy, but it's like a desert when it comes to that.  Ugh.

Nope.
Tits, plz.

Sorry for the rude, immature way to put it, buy DAMN!
I'm sick of STRAIGHT people telling me that being gayer than hell is my choice.

Just tell me the next time you contemplate whether or not you want to suck some cock, mkay love?


----------



## Glitch (Apr 4, 2010)

Morroke said:


> He's not 'flaming' it, he's making a point.
> 
> A very blunt, truthful point.



She*

God.
IT SAYS I'M A GIRL RIGHT THERE.

Well... it did.  
Now I'm just confused and switched it to other.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 5, 2010)

Lupa_Argentum said:


> Why don't more people have the guts to point this out?



Because they're pussies.  :3
I grew the balls to not care.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 5, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Right and you are gay so I suppose you know this as fact right?
> 
> Fuck off untill you get some facts straight. Gay IS NOT A LIFESTYLE CHOICE!
> 
> Also just because someone uses caps and/or bold DOES NOT mean they are flaming, ever heard of "emphasis"? A man of your IQ, probably not.



Thank ya, mah Squigga.  *highfives*

I've been so inactive here and just got to tending to my beloved thread.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Pardon your French? Mon dieu, my family is of French descent, fuck you!
> 
> Now to tell everyone about how I'm really a blue dog.



Oy vey.
I hope you caught the fact that it's an expression.  :/

I'm part-French as well; don't get your undies in a wad, kthx.

I mean, unless you were totally fucking with me, then it's cool.  c:


----------



## mapdark (Apr 7, 2010)

Screw you voodoo and squirrel!

Being gay is not a choice because I would have spared myself the grief thank you very much!


----------



## Glitch (Apr 7, 2010)

mapdark said:


> Screw you voodoo and squirrel!
> 
> Being gay is not a choice because I would have spared myself the grief thank you very much!



I think most gay people feel that way.  :/
Not that I don't love being who I am now.  c:

I've gotten used to these types of fuckwits, but it's just plain pathetic that I need to adjust to them in the first place.


----------



## Raiven (Apr 7, 2010)

So let's recap here:

Being gay is not a choice, but truely a part of who you are. (Agree)

Being furry is a choice, one everyone here has made. (Agree)

There is no need to "come out" as a Furry. (Agree)

I can understand where some people feel a need to be selective of who they tell, I am amongst them, I know there are people I can't tell without dealing with drama, but I make the choice not to deal with that.  Still, Agree with this topic.


----------



## Werevixen (Apr 10, 2010)

People of FA forums... I have a confession to make...


...


I am a furry! D: D: D:


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Apr 10, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> People of FA forums... I have a confession to make...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


OH NOES THIS IS TERRIBLE! HOW COULD YOU DO SUCH A THING RAEG RAEG RAEG!

...


----------



## Raiven (Apr 10, 2010)

Werevixen said:


> People of FA forums... I have a confession to make...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


 

You are a horrible person and god hates you, stay away from my children!

Also... I'm a Furry too. Sorry.


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2010)

Picture relevant.

<3 Tirrel


----------



## Philtehfox (Apr 10, 2010)

im not saying ive "came out" but ive only started to tell people because im just a little embarresed is all because i worry i will get the p*ss taken out of me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 10, 2010)

Philtehfox said:


> im not saying ive "came out" but ive only started to tell people because im just a little embarresed is all because i worry i will get the p*ss taken out of me.



I knew you where British just by reading the e-mail notification that someone had replied here. Us Brits are the only ones I have ever seen say "Take the piss" instead of "poke fun" lol.


----------



## Valnyr (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with this guy completely!


----------



## Raiven (Apr 12, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> I agree with this guy completely!


 
You knew he was british too?


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 12, 2010)

Raiven said:


> So let's recap here:
> 
> Being gay is not a choice, but truely a part of who you are. (Agree)
> 
> ...




No.

I don't think You don't choose to like furries or the furry fandom, as much as You don't choose to like the music You listen to, or what kind of clothes You like.

But yeah, why would you tell people if you didn't want to?
Do what you think is best, if you really, really want someone to know you like furries, tell them..


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 12, 2010)

Woah, woah hold yer horses!

Furryism isn't something you choose (unless your a wapaneese fanboy), it's your sexuality - you start out life with it set in stone!

We just happen to have way more variety and fun then your average joe!


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 12, 2010)

glitch you are like dr. phil man 
and you're so right
I draw alot of furry art and I know my parents wouldn't care ..

thumbs up


----------



## Attaman (Apr 15, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Furryism










RedFoxTwo said:


> isn't something you choose (unless your a wapaneese fanboy), it's your sexuality - you start out life with it set in stone!
















RedFoxTwo said:


> We just happen to have way more variety and fun then your average joe!


----------



## Glitch (Apr 19, 2010)

Lynxx said:


> glitch you are like dr. phil man
> and you're so right
> I draw alot of furry art and I know my parents wouldn't care ..
> 
> thumbs up



Ew.
I don't like Dr. Phil.  D:



RedFoxTwo said:


> Woah, woah hold yer horses!
> 
> Furryism isn't something you choose (unless your a wapaneese fanboy), it's your sexuality - you start out life with it set in stone!
> 
> We just happen to have way more variety and fun then your average joe!




As for you.
Please, go die.
Just do everyone that wonderful favor.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 19, 2010)

This kind of crap is exactly why I don't tell anyone anything about it. My mum knows that I draw furry porn (she calls it "Furby porn" though), and she's known for years.  But I don't really talk about it with friends, unless I know that they're also into it. The last time I went to the pub with a fur friend, and a non-fur friend, shit got crazy.

I don't go to cons or fur meets, because it's all this same "furry pride" bollocks. Yeah, some of the people are quite lovely to talk to, but for the most part... just no.

I like the art. I don't get the whole "life style" aspect to it, and I don't see why it should be a big deal. Mein gott, you don't see people having panic attacks over telling their parents that they like Heroes or Supernatural. Why the hell is liking cartoons any different?



RedFoxTwo said:


> Woah, woah hold yer horses!
> 
> Furryism isn't something you choose (unless your a wapaneese fanboy),  it's your sexuality - you start out life with it set in stone!
> 
> We just happen to have way more variety and fun then your average joe!



Haha, what? I discovered the furry thing in high school. I got into it because it looked fun; not because I realised that I needed to wank to furs, and only furs.

 In fact, I get most of my porn fix from fanfiction. Does that make Simon Pegg my sexuality, then?


... I rather like that. I'm Peggsexual now, apparently. XD


----------



## sciencemachine (Apr 19, 2010)

Its redundant at this point, but i totaly agree with the OP, do these people want a medal or something?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

DRama and raeg.


----------



## mysticaldragon20 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm just one who enjoys conversing with furries. I see myself as a draggie though, but also a sweet little neko


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

The poster above me looks like a woman.


----------



## robotechtiger (Apr 19, 2010)

I am in total agreement with the OP.  There is no 'furry closet' and if you think there is, please present your head so that I may test its ability to stand up against the cinder block I want to throw at it.

Look, I get it that some folks in the fandom are starving for attention, and will make a mountain out of this little molehill of ours, but come on...coming out as a furry?  That's like coming out as a Trekkie, or Whovian...it's just moronic.

It's also a great way to not only get your ass beaten for being a moron, it also casts yet another pall over this fandom of ours, making us sound more like a cult than a group of people with common interests.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, god. Coming out as a Whovian was the hardest thing EVAR. I had to hide my Sonic Screwdriver in shame, for fear of the ridicule I'd get. D:


----------



## muddypaws (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually that's exactly how I've been looking at this... the fandom is a hobby.

Why?

Well, first I have other hobbies & anyone looking at my page knows I'm into Astronomy and have professional backgrounds in science & math for a start.  I also have women in my life (that's right... I'm part of the small percentage of "Furries" who's also straight).


Anyway, I put the hobby toward the artistic end and chat. But, at present that's it. I don't attend conventions or gatherings (though I must admit recent photos from Con's like FC earlier this year look like a fun day trip) and I don't walk about in a fur suit.

And even if this was something to discuss with my immediate family, I don't think most would be shocked... I've been a sucker for a good cartoon or animated film for years.


----------



## gingerninja666 (Apr 19, 2010)

I still haven't told my parents, but that's because I'm on the "Sexually attracted" side of things. Breaking thhat to my folks (who are kind but ridiculously conservative) would be awkward on the best of days. I'm not gonna tell em, but I don't let the fandom control my life. 

I guess it all depends on what level furry you are


----------



## Glitch (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> DRama and raeg.



More so raeg.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 19, 2010)

So true, everyone knows I'm a furry and I don't care when people try and make fun of me for it because it's easier to come back at them with things that you can actually make fun of.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 19, 2010)

And I am the ONLY furry in my entire highschool.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry!  It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...



But my family is nothing but Catholics & Christians....


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> But my family is nothing but Catholics & Christians....





Glitch said:


> *OR, even better.  JUST DON'T TELL THEM.*


'Nuff said.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> 'Nuff said.



Eh, I already told my mom and she said she don't care. She said she actually dated a furry once.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> Eh, I already told my mom and she said she don't care. She said she actually dated a furry once.


Ah, really? That's pretty cool.

And besides, even if your family is religious, being a furry shouldn't be a problem at all, as long as they understand it's not all about sex.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> Ah, really? That's pretty cool.
> 
> And besides, even if your family is religious, being a furry shouldn't be a problem at all, as long as they understand it's not all about sex.



That's what I told her. I told her it's just a hobby.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> That's what I told her. I told her it's just a hobby.


Yeah, if you tell anyone in your family, that's the best thing to say. 'Sides,, for most people, that's the truth.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 19, 2010)

lol my parents don't even know what a furry is... I tried explaining it once and they didn't understand it very well.


----------



## Zorro101 (Apr 23, 2010)

ya, its only as big a deal as you make it in your life, people flip out too easy these days


----------



## yourbestfriend (Apr 23, 2010)

well said


----------



## Truth (Apr 23, 2010)

I "came out" as a furry to a friend about a year ago when I thought it was a big deal to say it. she was asking me out at the same time. Awkward.


----------



## ValiantWolf (Apr 23, 2010)

I totally agree i love the fandom but some people do take things way to far


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice post OP.  Didn't look at the responses, because if someone disagrees with you, it deserves a laugh, and i'm sick of laughing today.


I'm not really into fursuiting, but still...  however weird some people would think it is, it's just some innocent quirk.  Anyone that seriously takes issue with you putting on a costume must have nightmares about halloween.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 24, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Nice post OP.  Didn't look at the responses, because if someone disagrees with you, it deserves a laugh, and i'm sick of laughing today.
> 
> 
> I'm not really into fursuiting, but still...  however weird some people would think it is, it's just some innocent quirk.  Anyone that seriously takes issue with you putting on a costume must have nightmares about halloween.



Obviously you do not know what some people do when they fursuit. Ever heard of "fursuit sex"? Hence where the bad rep of fursuiting comes from.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Apr 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Obviously you do not know what some people do when they fursuit. Ever heard of "fursuit sex"? Hence where the bad rep of fursuiting comes from.


I think he's just referring to general fursuiting, not the sex. Some people do thing just casual fursuiting is strange.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Obviously you do not know what some people do when they fursuit. Ever heard of "fursuit sex"? Hence where the bad rep of fursuiting comes from.



fursuit sex...  what a dumb idea...

get a little bit too warm in there perhaps?


----------



## Mani the Avian (Apr 25, 2010)

Too funny. XD


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 25, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry! It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...


 
agree 100%

also my parents do the same thing...

though not as often as you...church blows...


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 2, 2010)

...


----------



## sexysquirelllickylicky (May 7, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry! It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...


 
You're gay!? SO am I, it all started when i saw this cartoon  of robin hood as a fox and in later years it kinda turned me on... BIG TIME


----------



## Isis (May 10, 2010)

Do you come out to say what you a going to be for Halloween? No, so why would you feel the need to say "I like to wear an animal costume."? 

I'm a therian when it comes down to it but I've never said "Hey, I feel like an animal trapped in a human body." The reason being is because I feel everyone knows how I feel, this isn't something that just happened one day, I was born a therian and I've always acted as such. I don't know what animal I am, I just know that I wish to shift and run four legged more than anything but I'm stuck.


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 10, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry!  It is a fucking hobby!*


Agreed.


----------



## l33tpower (May 11, 2010)

see i totally get what u guys are sayin.... i mean sure i like furries may like to draw them with sexaul actions but i dont get off on this shit i do it for the fun...
i mean like im at school just drawing it kid made a joke about my art and i litterally whacked him i dont like people discriminating my artwork i find my work a part of my body i never sell anything of mine.... i do understand that when people litterally bring out the furry in them i swear i wana slap them up side the head hard enough to make them come to their senses... litterally whats wrong with people these days and WTF is with the furry dress up and dry humping each other i find it very disturbing and wrong when i see that....*pukes from the fandom of furry dumbass dressers*


----------



## Jerreh (May 11, 2010)

Not sure what's worse - rainbow piercings, fedoras and overused memes or coming out to your parents as a furry.

Basically, OP is a faggot.


----------



## Ziff (May 11, 2010)

...I had to come out with being an anime fan...


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

l33tpower said:


> litterally whats wrong with people these days and WTF is with the furry dress up and dry humping each other i find it very disturbing and wrong when i see that....*pukes from the fandom of furry dumbass dressers*


Yeah, I never understood that. And you know that's what people think of when they hear the term "furry". People in animal costumes humping in the woods...that's the furry stereotype.


----------



## Sagex90 (May 14, 2010)

7001st post! when will there be a 9001st post?


----------



## kuwaizair (May 14, 2010)

I beg to differ, to drag crap from another site I'm on, some people take it very seriously, to the point that any "not a good idea" counts as bashing, hate, flaming, ignorance and 'furphobia'

the lifestylers (I assume) take it beyond "I pretend to be a Blue Llamawolf on the interwebs", and anything that is not "furries are the best effing awesome type of people ever I love them" counts as "go yiff in hell-----"

I got guff once for telling someone it's stupid/not a good idea/unnessary to go to school wearing a tail,ears and collar.

somehow I don't understand what it is like, or the need to. Need like religious garb.


----------



## takker (May 16, 2010)

i lol'd when i read that


----------



## gradient (May 16, 2010)

Can I just say that this was the first thread I stumbled on when I was wondering whether or not to join the forum, and I wanted to burst into salty tears of joy.

I'm LARPing as a lizard beastie, and because I'm playing it entirely for fun and from a general love of all things fantasy rather than something I'm actually invested in, other, entirely non-furry players filled in the horrific sex jokes without any input from me whatsoever.

Oh how we laughed. Except me. I just sort of glowered as they concocted an entirely fictional anatomy involving multiple snap-off penises and whatnot, but not taking the character seriously made them so much looser about it than if I had.


----------



## Glitch (May 17, 2010)

Jerreh said:


> Not sure what's worse - rainbow piercings, fedoras and overused memes or coming out to your parents as a furry.
> 
> Basically, OP is a faggot.



Hey, that's the only rainbow stuff I own.
Fedoras are amazing.
Overused memes?  Please do point said ones out, dear sir, because I didn't use any, at least not intentionally.

And yes, I am a faggot.
Just in female form.  :V


----------



## Glitch (May 17, 2010)

gradient said:


> Can I just say that this was the first thread I stumbled on when I was wondering whether or not to join the forum, and I wanted to burst into salty tears of joy.
> 
> I'm LARPing as a lizard beastie, and because I'm playing it entirely for fun and from a general love of all things fantasy rather than something I'm actually invested in, other, entirely non-furry players filled in the horrific sex jokes without any input from me whatsoever.
> 
> Oh how we laughed. Except me. I just sort of glowered as they concocted an entirely fictional anatomy involving multiple snap-off penises and whatnot, but not taking the character seriously made them so much looser about it than if I had.



Yay.
I made the new kid cry salty tears of joy!

My work here, I believe, is done.


----------



## Glitch (May 17, 2010)

sexysquirelllickylicky said:


> You're gay!? SO am I, it all started when i saw this cartoon  of robin hood as a fox and in later years it kinda turned me on... BIG TIME



o bby.


----------



## takker (May 17, 2010)

~shrugs~ i dont know why people think they have to "come out" as furry... i mean i still havent even came out to my mom that im gay (dont question it) but yeah i still just dont get it at all


----------



## Kazdrax (May 18, 2010)

Doesn't feel like just a hobby to me. Obviously it's still your choice to say anything and you don't need to make a big deal about it, but it seems like most people keep it secret anyway. Why is that?


----------



## Piru (May 19, 2010)

I completely agree with the OP.  That is all. >:C


----------



## Xouls_klattic (May 21, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry!  It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...



I <3 you so much!


----------



## TheCurryMouse (May 21, 2010)

How have I missed this thread? THANK YOU Glitch! This has been bothering  me for a while now, too!


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

I honestly don't remember ever posting in this thread

Really, no one cares if I'm a furry
My best friend on the other hand, thinks that it is some huge secretive thing, and she asks for my permission before she tells anyone 

I just let it go though


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

Well, everyone says that furries=gayness, so it's no wonder people feel the need to come out of the closet.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 22, 2010)

Omg... everyone... IM A FURRY AND I CANT CONTAIN IT ANYMORE!

(sarcasm ftw...)


----------



## TerraDragon (May 22, 2010)

I never had to 'come out' as a furry.  I think I was born one anyway.  But it's obvios I'm a furry.  I spend almost everysecond of my internet time chatting in places with the word furry on them, RPing animals, drawing anthros, and all that stuff.  I mean, when you ask to go to anthrocon in a fursuit, they would have to be stupid as hell to not know your a furry.  XD


----------



## FancyMissLady (May 22, 2010)

WOW!

I started off liking cartoons and anime as a kid. I started cosplay, and drawing. After that, I started drawing anthro characters and making animal costumes.

My parents thought it was just like cosplay, and that I like cartoons- I just prefer animal cartoons.

They are correct. It's all art to me.

It's a hobby. My family is appreciative of it. They think it's cool that I can turn a picture into a suit head. They enjoy Halloween! That's about it for me.

TL;DR - OP is correct. Let's go smack some b'awwwing furs.


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2010)

Coming out isn't necessary but I want to attend some furry stuffs in the area and it would require me to explain to my parent.


----------



## Kiva (May 25, 2010)

My parents would be all "Why the HELL are you into that crap?!". -.-


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

Hah... religion made this topic interesting for me


----------



## Hayate (May 26, 2010)

Oh, maybe YOU didn't have to come out as a furry. Some of us have conformist, by-the-bible, puritan-esque parents/friends, or many furry-hating relatives and friends.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (May 26, 2010)

Hayate said:


> Some of us have conformist, by-the-bible, puritan-esque parents/friends, or many furry-hating relatives and friends.


So? No one said you have to tell everyone about it. And so what if someone you know is a furry-hater? 
a) They have no right to tell you what your hobbies should/should not be
b) There's nothing about furries in the bible
c) If you're going to lose friends over your hobbies, they don't deserve to be your friend in the first place.

Sorry, but that's the truth. At least, it is for most furries, who consider it just a hobby, and nothing more.


----------



## ProjectD (May 26, 2010)

If you consider it more than a hobby, here's some advice: Get a life. It helps.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (May 28, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> If you consider it more than a hobby, here's some advice: Get a life. It helps.


 

Its more than a hobby for me. Because a hobby you can walk away from. Can I walk away from being a furry? Nope.


----------



## Taralack (May 28, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Its more than a hobby for me. Because a hobby you can walk away from. Can I walk away from being a furry? Nope.



Look, another furry equating being furry to being gay.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 29, 2010)

Am I the only one who found the OP's post incredibly rude?

There is no reason to yell at anyone for being uncomfortable about their hobbies. Some of us (myself included) are just now getting into the fandom while some of you have been networking for _years_. I certainly won't be telling my family or friends (at least not now) about my attempt to join the furry fandom or my aggressively high interest in fursuiting. Mainly because I don't know _any_ furries. So, to me, it really is an odd and lonesome pursuit. So is it bad that I won't tell anyone? There's really no need to bring it up.

I understand that it makes the fandom seem worse when people are extra secretive about it but saying it's ridiculous to be apprehensive about it is a bit insensitive as it is.

For the record, my parents would sooner accept that I was homosexual than a furry.


----------



## Glitch (May 29, 2010)

Bad Wolf said:


> Am I the only one who found the OP's post incredibly rude?
> 
> There is no reason to yell at anyone for being uncomfortable about their hobbies. Some of us (myself included) are just now getting into the fandom while some of you have been networking for _years_. I certainly won't be telling my family or friends (at least not now) about my attempt to join the furry fandom or my aggressively high interest in fursuiting. Mainly because I don't know _any_ furries. So, to me, it really is an odd and lonesome pursuit. So is it bad that I won't tell anyone? There's really no need to bring it up.
> 
> ...



I sum up your post as B'AAWWW.
Because only the sniveling whiny furs say my post is rude.  The rest all agree, because, damn it, it's true.

I've been in the fandom for... hmm...  a little over a year and a half, I guess.  I was never all dip-my-toe-in-and-see-how-this-goes, I knew that it was - holy hell - just a hobby, so hakuna matata.  It's no different than anime tards and their cosplaying.


----------



## Glitch (May 29, 2010)

Rukh_Whitefang said:


> Its more than a hobby for me. Because a hobby you can walk away from. Can I walk away from being a furry? Nope.



lol wut.
You don't have a furry gene or something.  You can walk away from it, you just choose not to because you probably have nothing better to do with your time/life.

Really.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 29, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I sum up your post as B'AAWWW.
> Because only the sniveling whiny furs say my post is rude. The rest all agree, because, damn it, it's true.
> 
> I've been in the fandom for... hmm... a little over a year and a half, I guess. I was never all dip-my-toe-in-and-see-how-this-goes, I knew that it was - holy hell - just a hobby, so hakuna matata. It's no different than anime tards and their cosplaying.


 
Oh, no. Somebody disagreed with you. B'AWWWW!

Guess who's a sniveling little brat too when the tables are turned. What? You can't just accept that someone doesn't agree with the way you worded it. Your points were as _valid_ as they come. Your method was as _insincere_ as they come. 

That's all I'm bloody saying!


----------



## gdzeek (May 29, 2010)

your right, it really isnt such a big deal. Heck I just went out and got a fursuit and brought it to a church party once, everyone considered it normal. and It was an entertaining hit. everyone knows i have it its not like I have to brek it to anyone oh I have this because I'm a furry. 

If you have to come out, or break it to someone that your a furry shows that you are way to dedicated to something and need to grow up a bit.


----------



## Taralack (May 29, 2010)

Bad Wolf said:


> Am I the only one who found the OP's post incredibly rude?



Yes. You are taking this far too seriously.


----------



## Zhael (May 29, 2010)

When my mom heard about me being a furry, she flipped out because, instead of taking my word for it, decided to find all the porn about it.

But now it's okay or something. I don't get it.


----------



## homelesstaco (May 29, 2010)

Totally agree with Glitch in the first post, but I have one thing to note.


Hayate said:


> Oh, maybe YOU didn't have to come out as a furry. Some of us have conformist, by-the-bible, puritan-esque parents/friends, or many furry-hating relatives and friends.


Your post makes zero sense. If you're worried about telling those types of people, WHY would you tell them in the first place? The OP was about how little it matters if you tell someone, not that you need to go out and tell the world without care.

As for myself personally, I just choose to tell only a select few, because i either know they'll be interested, or they ask me. I'm not going to lie to the people that ask me, and what purpose would it serve to tell my friends that don't give a shit?


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 29, 2010)

Bad Wolf said:


> For the record, my parents would sooner accept that I was homosexual than a furry.


Oh this'll be good, so why would they not accept your furriness?



Bad Wolf said:


> Oh, no. Somebody disagreed with you. B'AWWWW!
> 
> Guess who's a sniveling little brat too when the tables are turned. What? You can't just accept that someone doesn't agree with the way you worded it. Your points were as _valid_ as they come. Your method was as _insincere_ as they come.
> 
> That's all I'm bloody saying!


Um, what? She was just calmly answering your question, you're the one who's BAWing here.


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 29, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Yes. You are taking this far too seriously.


 
What? The post, the fandom? I have done nothing for the fandom so I take it less seriously than the lot of you. If it was the post, I am guilty and a little embarrassed. 



Kellie Gator said:


> Oh this'll be good, so why would they not accept your furriness?
> 
> 
> Um, what? She was just calmly answering your question, you're the one who's BAWing here.


 
They are pathetically close minded and would make wild assumptions based off of it. I would explain further but I fear you may not be interested. Since homosexuality is something a person has to live with, it is -- by theory -- easier to accept because it is not something you can just quit. I will tell them eventually if it somehow happens to come up and I do become invested in the fandom. 

Did she have to be condescending about it? No. 

Perhaps you know this person but I, for one, can not know whether Glitch is just a tough love type or is just being insensitive. To me, she sounded rude and her response to me was _not_ calmly answering my question. A calm person wouldn't have bothered to refer to their quarry as a "sniveling whining fur." The latter part was calm enough and wouldn't have warranted anything in reply. In fact, it would have been a matchpoint and proved she wasn't malicious.

I was mainly irritated because she was sounding hypocritical. She was permitted to tell her side of the story (being athiest and coming out to her parents) in her opening post and yet she comes down on me for telling _my_ side. Which only explained to defend not wishing to tell anyone. 

But now I realise the intent was really a don't ask, don't tell sort of post when I thought it was a mockery on those not _willing_ to tell. Or rather those who seek encouragement to tell - should they be presented with an opportunity. Everybody wants to be able to freely discuss their hobbies but bringing it up (even if it would be okay afterward) can be a little difficult if you don't know how to say it. While a bit of a misunderstanding, it clearly could have been worded better. Nobody should praise an attack as much as they should something eloquently put. It makes the fandom seem far less friendly than it really is.

While I will apologise for being off the wall, as I said I am new (meaning I don't know just how obnoxious said people are) and don't know anyone on a personal level (meaning I can't read Glitch's tone of voice), I will also stand by her methods being oddly aggressive to the outside audience.


----------



## Alstor (May 29, 2010)

Bad Wolf said:


> *words and letters*


 


Bad Wolf said:


> That's all I'm bloody saying!


Lawl.

And on topic, no one I know even knows about the fandom, so I have no reason to tell them anything about it. Even if I did, things would be all right. My parents would find it cute. My best friend would tolerate it, as he is into superhero comics and other internet stuff, so he has had his fair share of anthros. My friend that's a girl would love it, as she is an anime freak. Some of my school friends would really not care and would see it as an interest. The only probelms I would see is losing a couple /b/-tard friends (they're jerks, anyway) and some casual mocking from my sisters.

But that hasn't happened yet, so no one knows.


----------



## Shaui (May 29, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Lawl.
> My parents would find it cute. My best friend would tolerate it, as he is into superhero comics and other internet stuff, so he has had his fair share of anthros.



I told my mom about this furry thing, and guess how she reacted: 
she bought me a raccoon plush toy 
She also finds it cute x3


----------



## Senora Kitty (May 29, 2010)

I came a cross an old man when I was wearing my ears and tail once. He asked if I had any particular reason for it. I said, "just because." He knew where I was coming from and added that it was fun and made me happy. I agreed and he said, "then that's all that matters."

If you think this is a disgraceful hobby/lifestyle (using that term loosely) then you're not looking at it the right way. You're not confident in yourself at all, and to be perfectly honest you need to grow up. Being furry isn't even an issue. It is not as if we are in a lifestyle group like BDSM. Even if we were who's business is it to tell us what we like? No ones.


----------



## Glitch (May 29, 2010)

Bad Wolf said:


> Oh, no. Somebody disagreed with you. B'AWWWW!
> 
> Guess who's a sniveling little brat too when the tables are turned. What? You can't just accept that someone doesn't agree with the way you worded it. Your points were as _valid_ as they come. Your method was as _insincere_ as they come.
> 
> That's all I'm bloody saying!



Oh, come off it.
I'm an insincere bitch, boo hoo.  There's more like me here.  

Calls for a thicker skin.  :V

To your more TL;DR post - which I actually read - my tone of voice would be very sarcastic and would suit the rude part.

I am in a military family, and to tell you, "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" is a damn good system.  
But people take this hobby way too seriously.  You went into that area, hence me and my "oh-so-mean"-ness.

People can agree that I am the bitch and the very tough love type.  
Kind of like a fuzzy drill sergeant.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 30, 2010)

Bad Wolf said:


> They are pathetically close minded and would make wild assumptions based off of it. I would explain further but I fear you may not be interested. Since homosexuality is something a person has to live with, it is -- by theory -- easier to accept because it is not something you can just quit. I will tell them eventually if it somehow happens to come up and I do become invested in the fandom.


If I asked I'm *obviously fucking interested*. (pardon my french)

I seriously can't believe anyone's parents would have a problem with furries. Would they freak out if you told them that you were a fan of Bugs Bunny? Of Mickey Mouse? Or PokÃ©mon? Or Star Fox? Or Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?

I could go on forever. Furry is just an interest in cartoon animals in the end which no one should have a reason to freak out about. Or is furry *something more* than that to you? :/


----------



## Lukoi (May 30, 2010)

my parents helped me pay to go to anthrocon last year... and they still dont even know im with the fandom.

proves that you really don't have to tell anyone anything... or you can because frankly most people really don't care lol


----------



## Alstor (May 30, 2010)

Lukoi said:


> my parents helped me pay to go to anthrocon last year... and they still dont even know im with the fandom.


To be honest, I found that hilarious. You would have to be very sneaky to do that.


----------



## Lukoi (May 30, 2010)

Alstor said:


> To be honest, I found that hilarious. You would have to be very sneaky to do that.



I guess I'm just that good 

It really wasn't hard though. I just told them I was going to an artwork convention in Pittsburgh, and i needed to use their credit card to book the plane tickets. It was all good from there.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 30, 2010)

Furry isn't a "closet". If it's any sort of standing container at all, it's a hugbox.


----------



## Lukoi (May 30, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Furry isn't a "closet". If it's any sort of standing container at all, it's a hugbox.



or a giant convention center


----------



## Kazdrax (May 30, 2010)

Why are so many people mad at other furries because they don't have friends or family that would accept this fandom? Maybe you were lucky, or that nobody around you cares, but everyone has different circumstances and different risks. For some people, being a furry is an important part of them and its not something they feel they have a choice in.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 30, 2010)

I love hot sake.. I would have to drink several bottles before I'd ever admit to being a furry.


----------



## Lukoi (May 30, 2010)

i've told lots of people that i was a furry. most of them had no idea wtf a furry was, and the rest im sure had a way worse secret then being part of the furry fandom lol

people arent mad at other furries because they don't have friends or family that would accept this fandom, they are jsut upset about people bitching about how hard it is to tell other people. if it really is that hard to tell them, do you really have to?

if you make it out to be a big deal then other people will as well. assuming they know what the fandom is.


----------



## Taralack (May 30, 2010)

Lukoi said:


> i've told lots of people that i was a furry. most of them had no idea wtf a furry was, and the rest im sure had a way worse secret then being part of the furry fandom lol
> 
> people arent mad at other furries because they don't have friends or family that would accept this fandom, they are jsut upset about people bitching about how hard it is to tell other people. *if it really is that hard to tell them, do you really have to?*
> 
> *if you make it out to be a big deal then other people will as well.* assuming they know what the fandom is.



This fella speaks the truth.


----------



## Kesteh (May 31, 2010)

Guys... I have something to tell you all...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Lukoi said:
> 
> 
> > i've told lots of people that i was a furry. most of them had no idea wtf a furry was, and the rest im sure had a way worse secret then being part of the furry fandom lol
> ...


 
There is really no need to tell other people. Well, maybe if they ask. 
Have to remember its really just a hobby. It may be involved more than some others.

Comming out as a furry makes it sound like there somthing worng with it. Like you are admiting to doing something wrong.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (May 31, 2010)

I sometimes think that closeted gay/bi people try to use the fandom as a crutch on their way to coming out.

Edit: And yeah, I see it's been brought up previously. I'M ALWAYS LATE. .-.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (May 31, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> There is really no need to tell other people. Well, maybe if they ask.
> Have to remember its really just a hobby. It may be involved more than some others.


That's my policy. Don't Ask Don't Tell, but with far milder consequences than being kicked out of the army. (Oh man, there's a scary though. No furries allowed in the army.)



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Comming out as a furry makes it sound like there somthing worng with it. Like you are admiting to doing something wrong.


On one hand you are very much right. There's nothing wrong with being a furry, so why should it be so hard to tell people? But on the other hand, especially since the fandom is so diverse, and has lots of gay/bisexual people in it, people might tie being gay/bi to being a furry. If they have super-catholic-christian parents, that might be difficult. But back over to the other hand, that's exactly why you just don't tell them. At least, until you're 18 and have a place of your own.


----------



## dutch_man (May 31, 2010)

Only told a best girlfriend that my TF intrest did go further into the furry stuff. That was it.

But I don't believe in all the otherkin/animal totem stuff or ''that an animal guides me in life'' stuff. I just like furry art and making photo's or videoclips of fursuiters.

In the end it is just a fantasy...just like transformation


----------



## Glitch (May 31, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> Guys... I have something to tell you all...



I SWEAR TO GOD, IF YOU'RE FURRY, I'LL KICK YOU OUT OF MY HOUSE, YOU SICK DOG-FUCKER.


----------



## Machine (May 31, 2010)

If I "came out" to my parents about being a furry, they would most likely be like, "What's is a furry?"


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

Amphion said:


> If I "came out" to my parents about being a furry, they would most likely be like, "What's is a furry?"



That would be the reaction of most sane people, anyway.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> That would be the reaction of most sane people, anyway.


You sir! Are you suggesting that all furries and those who know of us are insane?

...you pretty much hit the nail on the head, there. Here's your prize, have a nice day, and come again soon!


----------



## Lukoi (May 31, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I SWEAR TO GOD, IF YOU'RE FURRY, I'LL KICK YOU OUT OF MY HOUSE, YOU SICK DOG-FUCKER.



that must be the reaction most people in the fandom expect if they think its that hard to tell someone


----------



## Roundedhalo (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree, plus I don't think my family would understand.  I mean for god sake my best friend in the world thinks I'm weird now.


----------



## Roundedhalo (Jun 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I SWEAR TO GOD, IF YOU'RE FURRY, I'LL KICK YOU OUT OF MY HOUSE, YOU SICK DOG-FUCKER.


I dont fuck dogs, I fuck vixens.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Roundedhalo said:


> I agree, plus I don't think my family would understand. I mean for god sake my best friend in the world thinks I'm weird now.


I think it's best to keep it to yourself.


----------



## Wolffort (Jun 1, 2010)

WOW! What an epic thread. I am going to my first anthrocon and I was wondering about the telling the parents sitution. I can not imagine how to even start that topic. I wonder how Furry fits in with the top ten parents worst nightmare.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 1, 2010)

Wolffort said:


> WOW! What an epic thread. I am going to my first anthrocon and I was wondering about the telling the parents sitution. I can not imagine how to even start that topic. I wonder how Furry fits in with the top ten parents worst nightmare.


Tell them your going to an art convention or something along those lines?

As long as you don't disclose what said art might be of.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jun 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Oh, come off it.
> 
> I'm an insincere bitch, boo hoo. There's more like me here.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry it was a bit long. I'm used to demanding forum rules that discourage brief replies. 

Should have just kept my maw shut in the first place, eh? I guess I'll just have to loosen up. Lesson learned. 

Thanks. 



Kellie Gator said:


> If I asked I'm obviously fucking interested. (pardon my french)
> 
> I seriously can't believe anyone's parents would have a problem with furries. Would they freak out if you told them that you were a fan of Bugs Bunny? Of Mickey Mouse? Or PokÃ©mon? Or Star Fox? Or Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles?
> 
> I could go on forever. Furry is just an interest in cartoon animals in the end which no one should have a reason to freak out about. Or is furry something more than that to you? :/


 
I forget the furry fandom is mainly about the art since I honestly don't have any interest in that area. So it _is_ innocent enough if it's put that way. My fascination leans toward fursuiting which is a bit harder to explain than simply sketching cute anthropomorphic critters.

It isn't *more than that*. But I have a close relationship with my dogs and a strong, well known affinity toward any animal I come across. With the furry stereotype as it is, my parents would assume that I was into bestiality and would likely never look at me the same way again. A typical run of the mill newfag concern but it's a little deeper than that. My mother has several psychological issues that make her highly neurotic and oddly judgemental with no capability to see the "other side" of any argument.

That aside, neither would understand the entertainment and joy that could come out of playing pretend for a day. Whether it's creating your very own character, writing for a role-play, or running about in real life. For example, we watched _The Surrogates_ and I spoke of how awesome a world like that (albeit a little less paranoid) would be and they quickly met it with disgust.

"Why would you ever want to be somebody else?" They asked, not in a 'you're cool the way you are' kind of way. In their mind, it's an identity crisis and sheer deviance.

My mother didn't even understand the magic of PokÃ©mon when I was a child. She still finds it childish and immature. My father still complains about having to sit through the movies in theatre. They've always frowned upon cartoons and shunned comic books as well. 

For now, I'll happily embrace the "don't ask, don't tell" motto but that's generally why they would spaz out over it.


----------



## ProjectD (Jun 1, 2010)

Seriously, what would convince one to come out as a furry though?

I mean... get a life...


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

ProjectD said:


> Seriously, what would convince one to come out as a furry though?
> 
> I mean... get a life...


The idea that furry is a lifestyle could convince them.

Nonetheless, I agree. Get a life.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 1, 2010)

Roundedhalo said:


> I dont fuck dogs, I fuck vixens.


But "vixen" is a word commonly used for female foxes so in other words you kidnap innocent female foxes (real ones, not anthropomorphic ones) you find in the forest and rape them.

You sick fuck.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I think it's best to keep it to yourself.





Roundedhalo said:


> I dont fuck dogs, I fuck vixens.



That should be a perfectly legitimate reason to shut the hell up about it.



Bad Wolf said:


> My mother didn't even understand the magic of PokÃ©mon when I was a child. She still finds it childish and immature. My father still complains about having to sit through the movies in theatre. They've always frowned upon cartoons and shunned comic books as well.


My parents are the same, but they're still paying for me to get a degree in digital art. It's even come to the point where I avoid showing them my artwork because they won't appreciate it. I'm sure there are ways in which you'd be worse off.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 1, 2010)

AMV_Ph34r said:


> On one hand you are very much right. There's nothing wrong with being a furry, so why should it be so hard to tell people? But on the other hand, especially since the fandom is so diverse, and has lots of gay/bisexual people in it, people might tie being gay/bi to being a furry. If they have super-catholic-christian parents, that might be difficult. But back over to the other hand, that's exactly why you just don't tell them. At least, until you're 18 and have a place of your own.


 
When you come out as gay/bi it usualy less of a impact than comming out as a furry. No matter what parts of the fandom you like. 
Even if you are completly straight, and only like clean anthro art.

Ppl hear a few certain things about the fandom and they think 100% of them are that way. Tho some furries can be blamed for it, media dosent help either.

I know what it like to have super christian relatives. Glad none know im a furry or bi.

Thats why I dont tell anyone. Just dont want them to get the wrong idea. 
Tho a couple friends have asked, thankefuly there fine with it.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> That should be a perfectly legitimate reason to shut the hell up about it.
> 
> 
> My parents are the same, but they're still paying for me to get a degree in digital art. It's even come to the point where I avoid showing them my artwork because they won't appreciate it. I'm sure there are ways in which you'd be worse off.


Some tend to have this retarded impulse to tell people about every sick detail in their life.


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

This is what I call a shout out 

Well Said Dude!


----------



## _Paprika_ (Jun 8, 2010)

Some people actually feel as if they have to 'Come Out' as furry? Now that's rather peculiar.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> When you come out as gay/bi it usualy less of a impact than comming out as a furry.


  What kind of fucked up family do you live in that a hobby / fetish is a bigger impact than a sexuality?  "Mom, I like men."  "That's nice dear."  "I also... like model trains."  "WHAT?!"  "YOU'RE NO SON OF MINE!" "DAD YOU HEARD?!"  "GET OUT OF MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW!"  "YOU'RE A SICK FUCK, BLEU!" "BUT I LOVE MODEL TRAINS!"  "GOD HAVE MERCY ON YOUR SOUL!"



Stargazer Bleu said:


> No matter what parts of the fandom you like.


  Indeed, I mean look how those horrible mundanes handle the literature.



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Even if you are completly straight, and only like clean anthro art.


  So either a vote for minority, denial part of majority, or blatant liar part of the majority.  



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Ppl hear a few certain things about the fandom and they think 100% of them are that way. Tho some furries can be blamed for it, media dosent help either.


  Aye, the media which has hosted under a dozen shows and the .1% of the members of the fandom who're bad are to blame for the "misrepresentation" of it to the media.



Stargazer Bleu said:


> I know what it like to have super christian relatives. Glad none know im a furry or bi.


  Trust me, Bi would likely bother them much worse than liking cartoons more than normal.  



Stargazer Bleu said:


> Thats why I dont tell anyone. Just dont want them to get the wrong idea.


  Well, this part's good at least.  You at least have the sense many furs lack to keep it to yourself until asked.


----------



## Willow (Jun 9, 2010)

Roundedhalo said:


> I dont fuck dogs, I fuck vixens.


Yea, I wouldn't sound so proud about that

I fuck humans, I feel so ashamed


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I fuck humans, I feel so ashamed


 
You disgust me. SHAME- oh wait, nevermind.


----------



## FlahtheBat (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow ur probably the most sane furry I've met thus far. You officially have gained my respect=)


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys, I have to come out and be serious with you about this...



















I'm a furry.


----------



## moon-drummer (Jun 12, 2010)

Not to shamelessly push my own work or anything, but this thread's exactly the sort of reason why I decided to try writing a book about the whole furry fandom phenomenon. Because there IS so much misunderstanding out there about it. Also, I think a comprehensive look at the whole fandom would actually teach furs things about it they might otherwise not have known/understood.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 12, 2010)

If you have to come out as a furry, then all means, do so.  What people are forgetting is that all parents are different and will act differently,  So some parents could say, "ok i dont give a fuck" Or "whatever" or some may say "what the hell is that". But you get my point.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't see it as "coming out" really. I just know most of my friends and family know the "stereotype". You know, the people who dress like animals and fuck them and blah, blah, blah. I don't see it as a have to tell people either. I only explain it to a couple people because I am going to live in a dorm with one of my friends... I wanna fursuit. Decided I better explain to him the real fandom before he sees that XD


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, my two sisters are "YIFF IN HELL FURFAG" kind of people, my dad is a homophobe and my mom is just...against outside things.
Which is why I'm against coming out of the closet/letting them know in any way I'm a furry.


Shit.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 13, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Yeah, my two sisters are "YIFF IN HELL FURFAG" kind of people, my dad is a homophobe and my mom is just...against outside things.
> Which is why I'm against coming out of the closet/letting them know in any way I'm a furry.
> 
> 
> Shit.


 There are so many things wrong here.

Why do your sisters have a "yiff in hell furfag" attitude, and why should you care?

What in the ever-loving fuck does furry have to do with homophobic parents? Furry is just a hobby/geek fandom, not a sexual orientation.

I just see no real reason as to what a normal family would have against furries.


----------



## Girrominox (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I just see no real reason as to what a normal family would have against furries.



just lack of knowledge about the fandom, like at the people where I rent my room at.
I was watching FA:Untined Video's and she came into my room and was watching aloung and suddenly was like:
Aren't those furrys? people who are horny about animal suits? I srsly had a /facedesk moment at that point.
but the problem was how she said that, it was really harsh


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Coming out as a furry?  I don't think its that important if you tell them you are one........I told some of my friends about it and they told me it was weird and awesome at the same time, but their expression changed when i told them about the affection i had for my dog. XD


----------



## Girrominox (Jun 13, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Coming out as a furry?  I don't think its that important if you tell them you are one........I told some of my friends about it and they told me it was weird and awesome at the same time



yush, had the same with my friends, altho 2 freaked out when I was talking about fursuiting and 1 is keep calling me stupid, but I donÂ´t really react on that ^_^" She had some bad experience with some furs.
but she accepts that I am one :3


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 13, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> There are so many things wrong here.
> 
> Why do your sisters have a "yiff in hell furfag" attitude, and why should you care? *Are you SERIOUSLY asking that?*
> 
> ...


 
Answers in bold.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 13, 2010)

Answer Kellie's question, specifically the "Why do your sisters have that attitude, and why should you care?"  The answer you give as to why they have the attitude will determine how many respect points you lose from much of this fandom.  Protip:  "Because they believe the media lies" is not the right answer.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 13, 2010)

Alright then. 
They can't seem to see past the fucking in fursuits/animal porn thing and they think that's the entire fandom, and chances are if I said anything they would ragefest at me for the rest of my life.
Better?


----------



## Attaman (Jun 13, 2010)

Point_Blank said:


> Alright then.
> They can't seem to see past the fucking in fursuits/animal porn thing and they think that's the entire fandom, and chances are if I said anything they would ragefest at me for the rest of my life.
> Better?


Better than "They believe the media lies", worse than "They know how the fandom actually is."  There is a _lot_ of mature works put into the Furry Fandom, and multiple suppliers for assorted either Sex-Fursuit or Animal-Shaped Dildo toys.  Some of which are advertised on FA's pages.  Let alone sites which have features like "Cum Counters".

Essentially:  You can't fault them for seeing it as a fetish more than a fandom.  While it is a fandom, most discussion tends to boil down more to either wank-material or whose fursona is best.  

As for the "ragefest at you for the rest of your life", that depends:  Would you an hero for being mocked?  Would you throw a major shit-fit for every mockery?  If - at worst - they see it as nothing more than a dark fetish, they're just going to mock you now and then.  Furs are infamous for over-inflating family reaction as opposed to their own action, for instance turning a family going "WTF?!" for finding a gig of Furry Porn on their computer into "SO I SAY I WUZ A FUR AND MY MOM CALLED ME A DISGUSTING FUCK AND MADE ME DELETE MY PICTURES IT WASN'T EVEN A LOT".  For this part:  Pardon me if I feel you're heavily inflating how badly your family / siblings will react.  Heck, we've seen people _in this thread_ talking about how they told friends who are "Yiff in hell furfags" about how they're furries, and the most they seem to suffer is what I described above (The occasional mocking).


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 16, 2010)

Hell. Yes. This thread is full of win and awesome.
That is all that needs to be said.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel like people relate "coming out" with furries in the sense that it's something that is tabooed.  The general public is misguided about the fandom, and thus, generally frown upon it.  Since it's something people often prefer to keep secret, people may refer to it as being "in the closet" about it.  And since people often frown upon the fandom in general, telling someone is a great risk, much like coming out.

P.S.  I know this is probably detrimental to the conversation we're having, but I just thought I'd give my two cents.


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 17, 2010)

Well said indeed. The only thing is if you were found to have gay porn as a background. Then I want to hear about it. For the lulz.


----------



## SaberKenji (Jun 17, 2010)

It started as fun, not only in the life is fluffy and with fox ears.


----------



## TheRandomGuy (Jun 22, 2010)

What would be the point?
It would be like "coming out" about liking cars or having an interest in cartooning. 
No big deal, it's just an interest.


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2010)

TheRandomGuy said:


> What would be the point?
> It would be like "coming out" about liking cars or having an interest in cartooning.
> No big deal, it's just an interest.


Some, sadly, see furry as a lifestyle and treat it as such.


----------



## Crimes (Jun 22, 2010)

Amen to this


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 22, 2010)

i agree!!! omy gosh when people say that, my eyes dont roll enough. furrys who say they "came out the closet" piss me off!


----------



## Enwon (Jun 22, 2010)

Furry is a hobby.  If you have to come out as a furry, anime fans should have to come out for liking anime.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2010)

KooksNmonsters said:


> i agree!!! omy gosh when people say that, my eyes dont roll enough. furrys who say they "came out the closet" piss me off!


 


N106 said:


> Furry is a hobby.  If you have to come out as a furry, anime fans should have to come out for liking anime.



Yeah, if people feel the need to "come out" as furry then they are taking it way to far imo.


I venture on another forum called "The Anthro Lounge" and they have a thread set up as a guide to "coming out". And I got flamed for saying what I said above.


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah, if people feel the need to "come out" as furry then they are taking it way to far imo.
> 
> 
> I venture on another forum called "The Anthro Lounge" and they have a thread set up as a guide to "coming out". And I got flamed for saying what I said above.


 
that, my freind, was well said and the fact that they flamed you for that insults themselves because there the ones twisting the furry HOBBY into some sort of coming-out-of-the-fur-closet cult..


----------



## Glitch (Jun 22, 2010)

KooksNmonsters said:


> that, my freind, was well said and the fact that they flamed you for that insults themselves because there the ones twisting the furry HOBBY into some sort of coming-out-of-the-fur-closet cult..


 
Sorry that I respond like this, even though I agree with your post wholeheartedly, but your icon is hot.
Just saying.


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 22, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Sorry that I respond like this, even though I agree with your post wholeheartedly, but your icon is hot.
> Just saying.



why thank you ^__^ im jealous of your icon though...i <3 that song D: lol


----------



## Glitch (Jun 23, 2010)

KooksNmonsters said:


> why thank you ^__^ im jealous of your icon though...i <3 that song D: lol


 
You're welcome.  :3
It kind of makes my lesbian self happy. 

/tongue love

I just did my icon because of the lol limewire thing.
It got so stuck in my head that it commanded me to do so.


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 23, 2010)

Glitch said:


> You're welcome. :3
> It kind of makes my lesbian self happy.
> 
> /tongue love
> ...


 
ffff lol limewire is addicting so.... :3


----------



## RudoCat (Jun 23, 2010)

KooksNmonsters said:


> ffff lol limewire is addicting so.... :3



I know right!


----------



## snowleplover15 (Jun 23, 2010)

agreed good sir and if anyone has got a problem with me tellin them im a furry they get socked in the face with a god graced fist


----------



## Machine (Jun 24, 2010)

snowleplover15 said:


> agreed good sir and if anyone has got a problem with me tellin them im a furry they get socked in the face with a god graced fist


FURRY IS SRS BSNS.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 25, 2010)

Amphion said:


> FURRY IS SRS BSNS.


 
WE'RE GONNA RIP YOUR FUCKING FACE OFF IF YOU DON'T LIKE OUR YIFFS.


----------



## Machine (Jun 25, 2010)

Glitch said:


> WE'RE GONNA RIP YOUR FUCKING FACE OFF IF YOU DON'T LIKE OUR YIFFS.


*(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST.)*


----------



## Dan. (Jun 26, 2010)

What just happened?


----------



## Glitch (Jun 26, 2010)

Dan. said:


> What just happened?


 
Too much.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 26, 2010)

Anyway, if I want to get a fursuit I think I will have to tell my parents, but I have no idea what their reaction will be, so I'm scared.....
Meh as long as they don't kick me out I don't really care...


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree, it's not like it has to be hidden or anything. Just correct the people who Jump on stereotypes. Even if it is a pain to do so for certain people.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 27, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Anyway, if I want to get a fursuit I think I will have to tell my parents, but I have no idea what their reaction will be, so I'm scared.....
> Meh as long as they don't kick me out I don't really care...


 
Tell them it's just a hobby, because that's the truth.
If you draw non-porn furry stuff, leave it out and let them "find" it.  Then you can tell them what it is and not having them find out through the Internet.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 27, 2010)

Exactly, not like they're going to punish me for drawing. They can find out through the internet if they want, I don't have anything dodgy on my history..
As for the fursuit thing, I'll cross that bridge when I get to it...


----------



## Glitch (Jun 27, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Exactly, not like they're going to punish me for drawing. They can find out through the internet if they want, *I don't have anything dodgy on my history..*
> As for the fursuit thing, I'll cross that bridge when I get to it...


 
I meant more along the lines of them looking "furry" up on Google.
If they learn the stereotypes and think you want to fuck dogs in said fursuit, they usually aren't so lax.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I told my mum and she just said it was cute, so meh. She'll probably tell my dad and then everything will work out..


----------



## Glitch (Jun 28, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Well I told my mum and she just said it was cute, so meh. She'll probably tell my dad and then everything will work out..


 
SEE PEOPLE?
THIS IS WHAT TYPICALLY HAPPENS WHEN YOU TELL YOUR PARENTS WHEN YOU ARE A FURRY.


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

I think my cousin got a little curious after watching the CSI episode the day they re-aired it, and thought about going to a con :|


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think my cousin got a little curious after watching the CSI episode the day they re-aired it, and thought about going to a con :|


 
Oh my.
Stop your cousin at all costs.


----------



## Freedoh (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree, its just a hobby, more of a life style to others but its not like that, no one should be ashamed of being a furry anyway, cuz its to much fun being one.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 1, 2010)

Freedoh said:


> I agree, its just a hobby, more of a life style to others but its not like that, no one should be ashamed of being a furry anyway, cuz its to much fun being one.


 
Its fun to be one, sure.
But the lifestylers make a big deal and catch the eyes of the media.

Then they make the whole fandom look like they all think they're animals.

Sure, I look at furry porn and enjoy it.  I fantasize occasionally, but I know I'm human.  All good with that.
And I don't scream that I like that to the general public.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

i agre with this. some people i know feel like if they're going to be gay and come out they also have to come out as a fur, as if it really matters on the same level


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Its fun to be one, sure.
> But the lifestylers make a big deal and catch the eyes of the media.
> 
> Then they make the whole fandom look like they all think they're animals.
> ...



i agree with that too ^
from what i have seen the attention the fandom has attracted from the media dosent reflect very well


----------



## Bundi (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm not going to flame, becuase I agree with you ENTIRELY. It's not like you've committed murder or something! Sure, it has all the fetishes and such, but doesn't everything else?


----------



## Eafeg (Jul 4, 2010)

I just came out of the fur closet...

...

Sorry. Couldn't resist. I would think that most people here would be furry or fur related as... this site is... for people... with an affinity for fur...*mind explode*

*gathers up brain gore* But yeah. I totally agree with the OP.


----------



## RageDragon (Jul 4, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry!  It is a fucking hobby!*



A-fucking-men.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 5, 2010)

Bundi said:


> I'm not going to flame, becuase I agree with you ENTIRELY. It's not like you've committed murder or something! Sure, it has all the fetishes and such, but doesn't everything else?


 
I have some fetishes.  None of them are really too out there and/or illegal IRL.  
Fuck, I even consider parts of the furry fandom as fetishes.  (The mature drawings/stories/roleplaying do fall under that bracket)

Not fursuiting, though.  The only thing that gets me hot and wet over fursuiting is sweating my ass off.



Eafeg said:


> I just came out of the fur closet...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
So many people agree with me!  :'D


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Oh my.
> Stop your cousin at all costs.


 He probably wouldn't do that anyway

It would mean he'd have to drive all the way out to Chicago just to observe a bunch of people in animal costumes


----------



## Glitch (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He probably wouldn't do that anyway
> 
> It would mean he'd have to drive all the way out to Chicago just to observe a bunch of people in animal costumes


 
Ew.
I hate Illinois.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Ew.
> I hate Illinois.


 :c

But it's where I lives


----------



## ransomluv (Jul 5, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I'm cheap and I want to make sure I get the most of you fuckers as possible with each bullet.


i thought this line was awesome made me laugh


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think my cousin got a little curious after watching the CSI episode the day they re-aired it, and thought about going to a con :|


 


Glitch said:


> Oh my.
> Stop your cousin at all costs.


 
Cons are fun to go to, but if your cousin is basing it off of CSI then that cant be a good thing.
I would say stop him too if that is the reason for interest.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 5, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Ew.
> I hate Illinois.


 
Hey, Illinois doesn't suck that hard. I mean, every place has some suck, and Chicago has the most potential of suck, but it doesn't even suck that hard. (Only Boystown does~ WHOO!)
MFF is a great con to go to, by the way, for a first con. Not too big, not too small. 


Uh, anyway, to barge into the conversation, uh, fuck yeah.
No one needs to come out as their hobby. I don't see train model enthusiests and their family crying and yelling over the many nights lost in the basement to their dirty and filthy hobby. =P
It's just silly.

My family knew I drew 'animal people'/'demons', but as far as knowing about the fandom, they're kinda clueless and couldn't give two fucks. =P
They just think I'm some weird game nerd with an art talent I waste on stupid shit. But that's why I moved away from Maryland to Illinois. I moved for college and was plesantly surprised to learn of the large furry populous in the area. 

Thinking back, some people knew I was furry before I did. The one that first asked was going off of what she knew of CSI. At the time I was in denial and told her I didn't know what this 'furry' she mentioned was, but that it sounded weird. About a year later though, I changed my mind.


I would like to say I'm more of a lifestyler, but I don't go to hardly any cons. I went to MFF in 2007, that's it. Trying to go this year though.
But, truth be told, I don't know where I would be in life had I not come across this fandom and the friends I have made in it. I highly doubt though it would have been as fun or full of people though.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :c
> 
> But it's where I lives



Oh yeah?
I still dun like it. :V



ransomluv said:


> i thought this line was awesome made me laugh


 
Yay.
And thanks for not quoting the whole wall of text like many have.



Albino-Kitsune said:


> My family knew I drew 'animal people'/'demons', but as far as knowing about the fandom, they're kinda clueless and couldn't give two fucks. =P  They just think I'm some weird game nerd with an art talent I waste on stupid shit.



My parents think the same way.
They're like "DRAW SOME TREES OR BUILDINGSSSSS!"
No.  Trees and buildings are boring as fuck.  I'll stick with animals.


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 5, 2010)

Bwup. Yeah, I agree with the OP. I only bring the fandom into my daily life to I don't bash my head against the wall out of boredom instead. Tell you parents about it, or don't. It was as awkward as hell for me though.

I do fantasize about being a furry a lot, but that's just because I fantasize about *everything ever all the time*. My mind just has to be constantly active I don't really believe I've got a wolf inside me.

Anyway, QFT, FTW, etc. etc.

I think Imma like it here. Meheh.


----------



## grygon (Jul 5, 2010)

lmao, i am so glad i saw this.  it made me lol.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Oh yeah?
> My parents think the same way.
> They're like "DRAW SOME TREES OR BUILDINGSSSSS!"
> No.  Trees and buildings are boring as fuck.  I'll stick with animals.


 
Do it. I just want to see how awesome tree and building porn is.

...Someone will probably rule34 this.


----------



## Sky Striker (Jul 6, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Do it. I just want to see how awesome tree and building porn is.
> 
> ...Someone will probably rule34 this.


 
Hahaha, if it hasn't been Rule34'd already.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 6, 2010)

Glitch said:


> My parents think the same way.
> They're like "DRAW SOME TREES OR BUILDINGSSSSS!"
> No.  Trees and buildings are boring as fuck.  I'll stick with animals.


 
Draw trees and buildings as a background image, with animals as the main focus.
Or animals destroying a building.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 6, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Draw trees and buildings as a background image, with animals as the main focus.
> Or animals destroying a building.


 
Well, what they mean is the tree/building as the main focus.

If only I were into Macro/Micro.


----------



## RLR (Jul 6, 2010)

I told my friend about this thread, he's one of the people who think they need to "come out" so his reply was, "So? Just because a lot of people say it, doesn't make it important."

He'll learn one day...


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Lars Riley said:


> I told my friend about this thread, he's one of the people who think they need to "come out" so his reply was, "So? Just because a lot of people say it, doesn't make it important."
> 
> He'll learn one day...


Smack your friend upside the head, please.


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Smack your friend upside the head, please.


 Better yet, smack him in the balls with your fist


----------



## RLR (Jul 6, 2010)

I've tried that actually (in the head anyways), many times, but he has issues.

I don't even know why I'm friends with him, he's 1. Stupid enough to think beign a furry is some big secret he should take to his grave. and 2. A complete ass hole to me.

My friend who's an "open" (lack of better word) furry and he has very few people who hate him (as far as I know), and only one is because of witty furry remarks he makes.


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Lars Riley said:


> I've tried that actually (in the head anyways), many times, but he has issues.
> 
> I don't even know why I'm friends with him, he's 1. Stupid enough to think beign a furry is some big secret he should take to his grave. and 2. A complete ass hole to me.
> 
> My friend who's an "open" (lack of better word) furry and he has very few people who hate him (as far as I know), and only one is because of witty furry remarks he makes.


EDIT: lolviolence



WillowWulf said:


> Better yet, smack him in the balls with your fist


Lol.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 6, 2010)

Fact:
Viciously beating someone until they're reduced to a whimpering mess, curled up in the fetal position on the floor, is a good way to get a point across.


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Nipples the Metroid said:


> Fact:
> Viciously beating someone until they're reduced to a whimpering mess, curled up in the fetal position on the floor, is a good way to get a point across.


Yeah.


----------



## RLR (Jul 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Regardless of these issues, you should dropkick him then throw a brick at his balls. Or at least tell him (via megaphone to his ear) that furry isn't a lifestyle and he should quit it before he makes himself look like more of an idiot, which he clearly seems to be.
> 
> Lol.



Oh it gets better!

He thinks I'm a wannabe furry, he's never even HEARD of FA! I had to tell him about it! What kind of self respecting furry has never heard of FurAffinity?!


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Lars Riley said:


> Oh it gets better!
> 
> He thinks I'm a wannabe furry, he's never even HEARD of FA! I had to tell him about it! What kind of self respecting furry has never heard of FurAffinity?!


...Wow.

Wannabe furry? That guy is dumber than a sack of hammers.

Is he going to join?


----------



## Willow (Jul 6, 2010)

Lars Riley said:


> Oh it gets better!
> 
> He thinks I'm a wannabe furry, he's never even HEARD of FA! I had to tell him about it! What kind of self respecting furry has never heard of FurAffinity?!


 There are a lot..


----------



## RLR (Jul 6, 2010)

The fact of the matter was that he thinks I'm a wannabe furry... Someone just needs to hit him, it would do him some good.

And I'm hoping he doesn't join actually, he's an ass hole.


----------



## Machine (Jul 6, 2010)

Lars Riley said:


> The fact of the matter was that he thinks I'm a wannabe furry... Someone just needs to hit him, it would do him some good.
> 
> And I'm hoping he doesn't join actually, he's an ass hole.


Depending how he'd act in this place, he'd probably get himself flamed by the majority of FAF.


----------



## RLR (Jul 6, 2010)

I just ended up "agreeing" with him that I'm a "wannabe furry" just to shut him up.

Well he's an ass hole in general, and he knows it. Problem is that he refuses to do anything about it.


----------



## mapdark (Jul 8, 2010)

Wannabe furry? the hell ? -_-;;

He talks about it like you have to get some sort of permission to be one.

It's not some kind of cult where you have to be ordained or something.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

mapdark said:


> He talks about it like you have to get some sort of permission to be one.
> 
> It's not some kind of cult where you have to be ordained or something.


 
What are you talking about? To be a *true* furry you must dream of running/flying through the forest as your respected animal spirit, that which lurks within the darkest depths of your very soul. You must growl/murr in Denny's, walk on all fours to the bus station and give yourself a tongue bath in church. There are to be no circumstances where you betray your true animal nature. If anyone inquires about your strange behavior, tell them that you are really a fox/wolf/dragon inside, like beating off to anthro animals and all must not only be aware of this, but *tolerant*. Anyone that refuses to gives huggles or think you're cool is an instant furcist and you should whine *incessantly* about it. Start your own fur supremacy group today and get $5.00 off your next purchase of yams! Yams. Now that's a tune to which we can all dance. Wait, yams make music? Oh yeah, that's right. I hear Radiohead's next album will be played entirely with Yams. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## RLR (Jul 9, 2010)

I have actually told kids I was a wolf disguised as a human


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 9, 2010)

I skipped most of the thread but it caught my eye and I need to respond :O

People feel the need to "come out" as a furry because it's a culture/interest that is heavily ridiculed and misunderstood. People feel they _need_ to keep it to themselves or they will be disowned. It's a ridiculous concept but hey, people care what others think of them.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

I know this may sound crazy but...I'm a football fan D:


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, sex in jerseys is disgusting. Footfag.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

bloodbirds said:


> lol, sex in jerseys is disgusting. Footfag.


 
That's not nice ;^;

*BAWWWWWWS ALL OVER THE INTERNET*

:3


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 9, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> What are you talking about? To be a *true* furry you must dream of running/flying through the forest as your respected animal spirit, that which lurks within the darkest depths of your very soul. You must growl/murr in Denny's, walk on all fours to the bus station and give yourself a tongue bath in church. There are to be no circumstances where you betray your true animal nature. .


Yeah...my mundane friends do that all the time. Really.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 9, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> What are you talking about? To be a *true* furry you must dream of running/flying through the forest as your respected animal spirit, that which lurks within the darkest depths of your very soul. You must growl/murr in Denny's, walk on all fours to the bus station and give yourself a tongue bath in church. There are to be no circumstances where you betray your true animal nature. If anyone inquires about your strange behavior, tell them that you are really a fox/wolf/dragon inside, like beating off to anthro animals and all must not only be aware of this, but *tolerant*. Anyone that refuses to gives huggles or think you're cool is an instant furcist and you should whine *incessantly* about it. Start your own fur supremacy group today and get $5.00 off your next purchase of yams! Yams. Now that's a tune to which we can all dance. Wait, yams make music? Oh yeah, that's right. I hear Radiohead's next album will be played entirely with Yams. It's going to be awesome.


This'd be kinda tricky for me.
For a while I was a Metroid, hence my name / avatar.
It wasn't a joke, either, it played out for about a year, longer than most of mine.
Should I latch onto people and slobber on their skulls?


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 9, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Yeah.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 9, 2010)

Nipples the Metroid said:


> This'd be kinda tricky for me.
> For a while I was a Metroid, hence my name / avatar.
> It wasn't a joke, either, it played out for about a year, longer than most of mine.
> Should I latch onto people and slobber on their skulls?


 Yes. Just go to a crowded place one day it do it to some random guy. You gotta keep people on their toes.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 9, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Yes. Just go to a crowded place one day it do it to some random guy. You gotta keep people on their toes.


 
Like putting my truck into low gear and following pedestrians into the mall?


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 10, 2010)

Nipples the Metroid said:


> Like putting my truck into low gear and following pedestrians into the mall?


 Absolutely! Or running into a store and screaming at the top of your lungs "ARE YOU OPEN ON TUESDAYS?!". Once he says yes scream "THANK YOU!!!" and get on with your business.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 10, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Absolutely! Or running into a store and screaming at the top of your lungs "ARE YOU OPEN ON TUESDAYS?!". Once he says yes scream "THANK YOU!!!" and get on with your business.


 
I prefer the pulling up beside someone while driving, and screaming "PULL OVER PULL OVER PULL OVER!" And when they pull over, I keep going.


----------



## MrKovu (Jul 11, 2010)

I tell people I'm a furry all the time, doesn't bother me.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 12, 2010)

MrKovu said:


> I tell people I'm a furry all the time, doesn't bother me.


 
Samesies, only my little bro gives me grief over it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm situtational with most things that describe me. I'm proud to be a furry, but I'm not about to use it as an awkward pride moment.


----------



## Reednemer (Jul 12, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Samesies, only my little bro gives me grief over it.



Holy god shuckle?


----------



## Usarise (Jul 12, 2010)

Grand Salamander said:


> Samesies, only my little bro gives me grief over it.



haha.... sounds like my little bro too then. XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it ok to come out of a room?


----------



## RLR (Jul 14, 2010)

My friend thinks furriness (word?) is a fetish. I'm going to kick him next time I see him... he really needs it.

He's the same friend as before...


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 14, 2010)

Lars Riley said:


> My friend thinks furriness (word?) is a fetish. I'm going to kick him next time I see him... he really needs it.


 
I hate it when other people are right too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 14, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> I hate it when other people are right too.


 
Dude, thinking anthros are cool isn't a fetish...I guess liking anime and games is a fetish too :V


----------



## Usarise (Jul 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Dude, thinking anthros are cool isn't a fetish...I guess liking anime and games is a fetish too :V



It is. :V


----------



## RLR (Jul 14, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> I hate it when other people are right too.


 
Part of me thinks you're him just from that post...

I mean like, he acts like being a furry is something to be ashamed of or something like that.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

Well the sex part IS a fetish.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Dude, thinking anthros are cool isn't a fetish...I guess liking anime and games is a fetish too :V


 
Nothing wrong with liking and using anthropomorphism. Given that everyone in the world does in some way or form, it would be insanely universal to have it be the only definition of "furry". Liking anthros =/= furry, but furries do like anthros. Furries have some sort of more deep and personal connection, so I call it fetish for that reason.



> I mean like, he acts like being a furry is something to be ashamed of or  something like that.



Depends what kind of furry you are. I won't lie, a public masturbator disturbs me less than someone who might be a babyfur.


----------



## RLR (Jul 14, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> Well the sex part IS a fetish.



Yiff is the fetish.



Heimdal said:


> Nothing wrong with liking and using anthropomorphism. Given that everyone in the world does in some way or form, it would be insanely universal to have it be the only definition of "furry". Liking anthros =/= furry, but furries do like anthros. Furries have some sort of more deep and personal connection, so I call it fetish for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what kind of furry you are. I won't lie, a public masturbator disturbs me less than someone who might be a babyfur.



I respect your honesty. It all depends on the person I suppose, not everyone sees a furry and automatically thinks "YIFFY!!!!"


----------



## Usarise (Jul 14, 2010)

You must come out as a furry, otherwise people will not know you like to fuck animals. :V


----------



## RLR (Jul 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You must come out as a furry, otherwise people will not know you like to fuck animals. :V


 
I... don't know how to respond to that...


----------



## Usarise (Jul 14, 2010)

Lars Riley said:


> I... don't know how to respond to that...



By telling your mother: "Mom I want to fornicate with the dog.  I hope your cool with it."


----------



## RLR (Jul 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> By telling your mother: "Mom I want to fornicate with the dog. I hope your cool with it."



Tried that... she didn't react well 

Seriously though, I wonder what she would do if I said that.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

... Beastiality =/= Furry <.<

Also, I know Yiff is the fetish. it's what I said. Sex.


----------



## RLR (Jul 14, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> ... Beastiality =/= Furry <.<
> 
> Also, I know Yiff is the fetish. it's what I said. Sex.



I know, I have a habit of repeating what people say in a different way after they say it.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 14, 2010)

Lars Riley said:


> Tried that... she didn't react well
> 
> Seriously though, I wonder what she would do if I said that.


Do it.  Do it for the lulz.  NOW!



LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> ... Beastiality =/= Furry <.<


lies.


----------



## RLR (Jul 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Do it. Do it for the lulz. NOW!
> 
> 
> lies.



Um... how about I don't?


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 14, 2010)

> By telling your mother: "Mom I want to fornicate with the dog. I hope  your cool with it."





Lars Riley said:


> Tried that... she didn't react well
> 
> Seriously though, I wonder what she would do if I said that.


 
She'd say, "Your sister isn't a dog!"


----------



## Usarise (Jul 14, 2010)

Lars Riley said:


> Um... how about I don't?


Ugh yeah i think you should tell your mom about those furry habits of yours!  Otherwise when you bring your rotweiler boyfriend home, shes gonna be surprised.


----------



## RLR (Jul 14, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> She'd say, "Your sister isn't a dog!"


 
Hee hee you're funny.



Usarise said:


> Ugh yeah i think you should tell your mom about those furry habits of yours! Otherwise when you bring your rotweiler boyfriend home, shes gonna be surprised.



If I brought any boyfriend home she'd be surprised


----------



## Mr.Pants (Jul 16, 2010)

Kinda sucks that this thread needed to be made. It makes me sad to think that people can't keep furries and homosexuals as 2 separate entities and feel the need to "come out of the closet"


----------



## Willow (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr.Pants said:


> Kinda sucks that this thread needed to be made. It makes me sad to think that people can't keep furries and homosexuals as 2 separate entities and feel the need to "come out of the closet"


 Liking cartoon animals is a big deal


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr.Pants said:


> Kinda sucks that this thread needed to be made. It makes me sad to think that people can't keep furries and homosexuals as 2 separate entities and feel the need to "come out of the closet"


 
This makes me laugh, what's next, people will come out of the closet for liking to cook :V


----------



## Bando (Jul 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> This makes me laugh, what's next, people will come out of the closet for liking to cook :V


 
DOBE I'M SO SORRY BUT I LOVE TO COOK ITALIAN FOOD! :CCCCCCC

Furry is srs business, guize.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 16, 2010)

Bando said:


> DOBE I'M SO SORRY BUT I LOVE TO COOK ITALIAN FOOD! :CCCCCCC
> 
> Furry is srs business, guize.


 
Bando I hate to say but...I really love to play TF2 D:


----------



## Bando (Jul 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Bando I hate to say but...I really love to play TF2 D:


 
Get out. I'm telling your mother to disown you and your brother to steal all your stuff.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 16, 2010)

Bando said:


> Get out. I'm telling your mother to disown you and your brother to steal all your stuff.


 
PLZ DON'T TELL HIM ;~;


----------



## Jaden (Jul 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> PLZ DON'T TELL HIM ;~;



OVER 9000!
Sorry just had to put that there


----------



## Glitch (Jul 16, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Bando I hate to say but...I really love to play TF2 D:


 

O-Oh no!
I DO TOO.  D:

But it's ok.  My parents are accepting me for who I am.  You can come move in with me until we find a safe house for you.


----------



## Forrest Vulpes (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree, but some people feel they must "come out" to family and friends because they feel its more then just a hobby. especially if the person is underage, because then they will be able to go to conventions and get a fursuit. But i guess its not really "coming out" but more of showing an interest.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 16, 2010)

Jaden said:


> OVER 9000!
> Sorry just had to put that there


 
yup I be goku as a doberman with no spikey hair and an eating disorder :V


Glitch said:


> O-Oh no!
> I DO TOO.  D:
> 
> But it's ok.  My parents are accepting me for who I am.  You can come move in with me until we find a safe house for you.


 
Sweet, I owe ya one ;3


----------



## DoeADeer (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn. I LOVE you for posting this. *hug* Just like anime fans AREN'T anime schoolgirls and bishies, _furries. Are not. AMINALS._ Agreee agree agreee


----------



## Shadow (Jul 28, 2010)

This topic has turned derpy since it's launch. ._. Well, can't expect the best out of newfurs. :/


----------



## Popsie&Plonar (Aug 7, 2010)

You are definetly right Glitch. Its really not the same as telling your parents that your gay. Plonars parents know what furry means from an episode of CSI so they look down on that and probably would disown her if she told them that or send her to a psychiatric thing. But its a good thing that she just likes to draw it x3 But I myself am gay so I know how it feels to be dragged to church and told to pray for my sins v.v But I'm also glad I don't live with my parents anymore too! But parents may look down on people being a furry but there not going to kill ya over it... I don't think they would anyway...


----------



## insan3guy (Aug 7, 2010)

okay, i'm kind of a newbie on this site, but i just wanted to put my 2 cents in.  Glitch, you are right.  People here dont need to shout it out that they're furry.  if you're a member here, then there's a good chance that you're furry to begin with.  we dont need to hear it.  stop cramming up the boards with crap like that.
and outside the boards, if you want to tell someone, then ITS NOT THAT BIG A DEAL.  i just told my GF that im furry, and we had a good laugh about it.  its really nothing to be ashamed of, but you dont need to shout it out to the whole world.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 7, 2010)

Though I posted in here a while back, I'll say this, DON'T FLAUNT IT LIKE AN IDIOT!


----------



## Dragsooth (Aug 7, 2010)

Seriosly guys, calm down, its no big deal...


----------



## Glitch (Aug 7, 2010)

Dragsooth said:


> Seriosly guys, calm down, its no big deal...


 
No, no, no.
You need to hear some therians/otherkin IRL beofre you can say that.


----------



## Tao (Aug 7, 2010)

Man, I hate furries


----------



## Glitch (Aug 10, 2010)

Tao said:


> Man, I hate furries


 
But they love you!


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 10, 2010)

Glitch said:


> But they love you!


 
That isn't helping his case :V


----------



## Tally (Aug 10, 2010)

Tao said:


> Man, I hate furries


 
FaF Furries, you mean.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> FaF Furries, you mean.


 
A good handful of FAF furs are tolerable, though.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 12, 2010)

Querk said:


> It's not a big enough deal to have to tell people about, nor is it important enough to potentially have to deal with idiots who think that every furry is nothing but a sex-craze lunatic.


 Honestly, 98% Of my class are dumbasses who make gay jokes out of anything. And saying 'furry' near them would start a verbal holocaust.


----------



## Squallster (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't think when someone anounces that they are a furry it shouldn't be coming out of the furry closet; instead it should be coming out of the furry hole since apparently furries do burn in hell :/!


----------



## Scouto2 (Aug 16, 2010)

chaomasterr said:


> Honestly, 98% Of my class are dumbasses who make gay jokes out of anything. And saying 'furry' near them would start a verbal holocaust.


 
BREAKING NEWS
98% of High School HAVE DIRTY MINDS!!! Details at 10.

Yes furry is a big deal. Your fetish being revealed is easily comparable to the holocaust.


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 17, 2010)

I love being a furry but I've had to hide it form my family ever since my sister came home one day saying that it was a sexual bestiality fetish.
Even though, as the saying goes- if it exists, there's a porn of it. My parents are indeed naive fragile people...


----------



## Velystord (Aug 18, 2010)

Not really hiding it from family here more of a convenient event that causes everyone to change the subject. Say for instance "do i smell weed?" and that has worked every time someone starts digging for info.


----------



## Kidori (Aug 21, 2010)

I know I'm coming in a bit late on this thread, but I just have to say, being gay is something that influences most of your life. I'm gay I came out at 16. "Mom... Dad I'm gay" and I feel like that's all they need to know on the subject. I don't have a need to "come out" about any of my other fetishes or kinks so why furrydom? Or do folks really go around with signs, or sit their close friends and family down and say things like "I want you to know I'm really into leather and S&M" people just don't need to know that stuff. and in the end your mom cries, your dad shakes his head "i'd known th' boy an't right" and your friends are speechless.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 21, 2010)

OP is a dick
let people come out as what they want to be, it seems like you are annoyed that people are coming out to other people, and not necessarily to you.
How does this affect you? is absolute rage necessary for admitting something about yourself?


----------



## Kitsune_Nyx (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure my family knows that I'm a furry - I never mentioned this term in correspondence to my drawings or while sewing on my Suit, but I won't feel like having a 'coming out' when I would tell them I'm furry.
=/ 
*gg*


----------



## Velystord (Aug 21, 2010)

to "come out" as a furry would be like if i was to "come out" as a gear head who has a taste for a V8


----------



## Myntey (Aug 21, 2010)

Quite frankly, I don't keep it a secret. 

But I don't go ranting and raving about it on the street. Nor do I pop it into general conversation.

For me, having a fursona is just something I do when I'm at my laptop. I like to imagine my dear Daeva, but that's it. It's my imagination, and it's my mind. I came on here to talk to other people who imagine roughly the same thing. Your mind is your own, and if you have a feeling people won't take kindly to it, or just simply wouldn't care.. then why bother making a big deal out of it? You may devote alot of your time to your fursona, but it's your time.. not your friend's, not your family's, not planet Earth's.. yours. I used to play a MMORPG called Flyff, and I've spent at least 3000 hours on it, grinding like mad. But I never felt the need to hide it. Nor did I feel the need to blab about it. Please don't take it that I'm saying that all this is a big ol' game, because it's not.

What it is though, is a hobby. And if someone came up to me, and asked "Have you any hobbies?" I'd reply with "I play video games alot, like Left 4 Dead or Team Fortress 2, I listen to music, like Emilie Autumn and stuff, I talk to people on FurAffinity, and I cook things like crumble and madeira cake.. and many more.".. and if they picked up on the FurAffinity thing, I'd just tell them what it is, and just not really care if they laugh.

If you act defensive about yourself having a fursona.. Then people will target that.. thinking it's a weakness.


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

I only really had to "come out" as a furry because I wanted to make a tail. Of course, I didn't even mention "furry", I just said I'm interested in cartoon animals and I want a tail. With my friends, I mentioned it once and they really didn't care. So, whatever . Really, all this "fetish" does is make me browse FA, and it's not even worth talking about .


----------



## Tally (Aug 22, 2010)

3picFox said:


> OP is a dick
> let people come out as what they want to be, it seems like you are annoyed that people are coming out to other people, and not necessarily to you.
> How does this affect you? is absolute rage necessary for admitting something about yourself?


 
Because it is stupid, and makes the fandom seem like an odd fetish.


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2010)

Tally said:


> Because it is stupid, and makes the fandom seem like an odd fetish.


Or a lifestyle, which it is definitely not.

I also lol'd at the amount of rage in that post.


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

3picFox said:


> OP is a dick
> let people come out as what they want to be, it seems like you are annoyed that people are coming out to other people, and not necessarily to you.
> How does this affect you? is absolute rage necessary for admitting something about yourself?


 Because people constantly come here asking "HOW DOES I TELL PARENTS I'M FURREH?!"

It's not a sexual orientation. You're not going to face any oppression for being a furry. It's a hobby.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> Because people constantly come here asking "HOW DOES I TELL PARENTS I'M FURREH?!"
> 
> It's not a sexual orientation. You're not going to face any oppression for being a furry. It's a hobby.


 wait till you come across a good old fashioned fur hater    i find a taser works good at stopping that


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

Velystord said:


> wait till you come across a good old fashioned fur hater    i find a taser works good at stopping that


 
Unless they're actually physically harassing you, keep your taser at home.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

and think of it like this   chevy guys wont buy ford and tend not to like ford guys   cummins guys wont buy powerstrokes or talk to powerstroke guy ect.   if people can find a way to make you diffrent from them they will


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> Unless they're actually physically harassing you, keep your taser at home.


 ive got a lot worse than a taser but ive had a gay friend almost get ran off the road being chased by some gay basher who lived in the apartment under him so i tend to carry something


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

Velystord said:


> wait till you come across a good old fashioned fur hater    i find a taser works good at stopping that


 Unless you're walking around in a fursuit or holding a giant sign saying "I'M A FURRY" how are they going to know?

I'm pretty sure furry hate is mostly on the internet.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

mostly online but then i live where the n word and queer and violence are used in casual conversation


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

Velystord said:


> mostly online but then i live where the n word and queer and violence are used in casual conversation


 ...furry is neither a race nor a sexual orientation..


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

Velystord said:


> ive got a lot worse than a taser but ive had a gay friend almost get ran off the road being chased by some gay basher who lived in the apartment under him so i tend to carry something


 
Furry isn't a sexual orientation 

Also you live in the south, might as well keep that shit to yourself anyway


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

south is an under statement it was in the middle of the night and theres a creek behind my house and someone yelled down at the creek "yall folks down there ever heard of a movie called deliverance"


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

Ugh... I hate people like that so much.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 23, 2010)

Your just denying your inner furry


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 23, 2010)

Why did OP even feel the need to come out as Gay.

It's just a fetish.


----------



## Desert_Lioness_Tallio (Aug 24, 2010)

o.o I know I don't have to 'come out' as a furry. I was just given the wrong definition of a furry a while back and had no idea that I was one. Thats all ^^ I figured it out about a week ago. Got the right definition XD and as for my parents...they can suck it if they don't like it. lol They have issues with me just changing my hair color. oh well may the furrydom live on!!


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 25, 2010)

meh i agree, but i have the issue of a judgmental mother. i seriously doubt she would kick me out if i explained furries  to her (glad she doesn't know), but she would want me to cut off all ties from my furry group simply because we "don't accomplish anything." before i become as active as i would like, I'll need to move out, and that requires more money than i have currently.


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a friend who literally said that said shes coming out of the closet and that shes a furry. :wink:


----------



## Scarlett_Engel (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't normally say this word, but this is RETARDED, people who treat being a furry like it's their sexuality is stupid...

"Mom, Dad....I'm A Furry..."

"We knew it all along... And we are willing to get some help for you... Be brave Jimmy.. be brave.."

And that is how it would go if it were like that, but it isn't. Telling your parents you like furry fandom is like telling your parents you like Naruto, Bleach, and so on. You shouldn't be afraid. It isn't all that scary to tell your parents. Also you don't NEED to tell your parents. Who gives a fuck what they think? It's all about what you think, no one else. That's why when I am fursuiting in public and I get a remark like "Ew FURRY!" I just turn the other cheek and say "You just don't understand the fandom, so piss off." Smile and wave, then get on with my life. It isn't that hard. 
:3


----------



## KaiverT (Aug 29, 2010)

Why come out?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 29, 2010)

KaiverT said:


> Why come out?



Don't. That's the point. XD 
It's not a sexuality.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 29, 2010)

I think people feel as if they need to "come out" due to all the negativity revolving around furries in general.  I'm thinking that's why people make such a big deal about it, because they're trying to figure out how to not be missjudged over a simple hobby.  Maybe they want to explain the situation before their parents or friends give an incorrect assumption over who they are?

Also, I know the furry hobby really isn't a big deal and what-not, but people do hate to be missjudged over something so silly and simple. (As stated twice technically.)

Just my guess.


----------



## Scouto2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Molly said:


> Furry isn't a sexual orientation
> 
> Also you live in the south, might as well keep that shit to yourself anyway


 I live in the South. Charleston SC, birthplace of the Civil War to be exact.
I've not noticed any (actual) bigotry towards _any _group from anyone under 30, at least at my school. This generation is so much more open than the last one.


----------



## Braux (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't see any point in "coming out", its your deal, and like it is a big one anyway.

Not to mention the drama that comes along with it, I never "Came out" and never plan on doing so either, and I'm just fine with myself, I got better things to do anyway.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ruchii said:


> I think people feel as if they need to "come out" due to all the negativity revolving around furries in general.  I'm thinking that's why people make such a big deal about it, because they're trying to figure out how to not be missjudged over a simple hobby.  Maybe they want to explain the situation before their parents or friends give an incorrect assumption over who they are?
> 
> Also, I know the furry hobby really isn't a big deal and what-not, but people do hate to be missjudged over something so silly and simple. (As stated twice technically.)
> 
> Just my guess.


 I tend to agree, but I'd add one more reason to it - online world, no matter is it furry part of it or "teh normal interwebz" often has the anti furry feel. Outside of the fandom, although most people just don't care, there are always few that make big noise and spread hatred, no matter where you are. And in the fandom many people are being angry and sad because of the [insert any of the numerous possibilities]. What people get in the end is the feeling of pressure. And as they walk through their life, they are scared of being exposed, so what they do is something like this: "I can't take it any more, I'll announce my hobby to the whole wide world and it'll stop!!!!!!!!!!11"
I can understand that reason quite well, but still I think that there is no need to announce your hobby (or fetish) to the world. Learn to control your emotions better.


----------



## ProgOtter (Sep 7, 2010)

First off, I'm not an attention whore and I'm not going to "come out" to anyone to feel special. If anyone finds out, they find out. That being said, I find it silly how all of you are downplaying the importance of the fandom in your life as just a "hobby". I, for one, think that being a furry is more of a part of me and is for anyone who actually desires to be an anthropomorph, which probably means many of you.

I'm not saying I completely disagree with the OP, but hey, ganging up and hating things is cool. I AM LESS OF A LOSER THAN OTHER FURRIES!!1


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 7, 2010)

ProgOtter said:


> First off, I'm not an attention whore and I'm not going to "come out" to anyone to feel special. If anyone finds out, they find out. That being said, I find it silly how all of you are downplaying the importance of the fandom in your life as just a "hobby". I, for one, think that being a furry is more of a part of me and is for anyone who actually desires to be an anthropomorph, which probably means many of you.


I think for most of us, we consider it a hobby in that it's not something that we use to define ourselves. Being a furry can be a big part of your life, but it's still, at its core, a hobby (unless you're therian/otherkin). It's not meant to downplay it, it's meant to show that we're real people, and not just one-dimensional.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

ProgOtter said:


> First off, I'm not an attention whore and I'm not going to "come out" to anyone to feel special. If anyone finds out, they find out. That being said, I find it silly how all of you are downplaying the importance of the fandom in your life as just a "hobby". I, for one, think that being a furry is more of a part of me and is for anyone who actually desires to be an anthropomorph, which probably means many of you.
> 
> I'm not saying I completely disagree with the OP, but hey, ganging up and hating things is cool. I AM LESS OF A LOSER THAN OTHER FURRIES!!1



You need to lurk more, infact only a few members actually "desire" to be a real anthropomorph. Also I don't see what is "silly" about seeing furry as a hobby. Furry doesn't rule my life, the only time I do absolutely anything furry related is when I am sat at the computer. Way to go with your first post that makes you, imo, sound like an ass.


----------



## ProgOtter (Sep 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You need to lurk more, infact only a few members actually "desire" to be a real anthropomorph. Also I don't see what is "silly" about seeing furry as a hobby. Furry doesn't rule my life, the only time I do absolutely anything furry related is when I am sat at the computer. Way to go with your first post that makes you, imo, sound like an ass.



Thank you for making me feel so welcomed. 

I never said I do anything furry-related outside of the internet. I'm not a "lifestyler" as you people call it. I just assumed many others felt the same way about being a furry that I do, but maybe that was my mistake for not lurking moar.

I was considering deleting my post so as to not "sound like an ass", but since it's all over with now, let's just forget this and be friends plz. :<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 8, 2010)

ProgOtter said:


> I was considering deleting my post so as to not "sound like an ass", but since it's all over with now, let's just forget this and be friends plz. :<



Agreed. 

Sometimes I feel I have lurked to much.


----------



## KyaKonami (Sep 8, 2010)

Ruchii said:


> I think people feel as if they need to "come out" due to all the negativity revolving around furries in general. I'm thinking that's why people make such a big deal about it, because they're trying to figure out how to not be missjudged over a simple hobby. Maybe they want to explain the situation before their parents or friends give an incorrect assumption over who they are?
> 
> Also, I know the furry hobby really isn't a big deal and what-not, but people do hate to be missjudged over something so silly and simple. (As stated twice technically.)
> 
> Just my guess.



I agree with this. Too bad all of them that "come out" aren't doing for that reason. Some are just attention whores.  And instead of using the words "come out" they should just say that they're a part of the random and this is what it means right then and there before anyone can jump to ridiculous conclusions.  It probably would also ease the misjudgements about furries in general.  Before I realized I was furry, I thought it was mostly a bunch of adults running around believing they're animals, but it's more than that.  Just like with the anime fans, the misjudgements with furries needs to get resolved.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 9, 2010)

if u know what the furrie fandom is and have taken a look at my room you dam well know i am a part of it lol


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

I've said I was into the fandom to quite a few people, and to be honest, they don't really care.  I told them Mainly because of this idea I had for a game.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

Hahaha oh man... sorry, still in a state of lol because of the OP's POV.

Its like he thinks that everyone is the same, and that if he doesnt need to "come out" as a furry, then niether does anyone else.

hate to break it to u dude, but everyone is different, and we all manage our lives as such.

if u dont want to "come out" as a furry, then cool wtvr. if u do, then cool, wtvr. Its your OWN decision and only U have the right 

to make it. =D


----------



## Dragsooth (Sep 15, 2010)

This thread is fail and full of hate :U

I love furries :3


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 15, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hahaha oh man... sorry, still in a state of lol because of the OP's POV.
> 
> Its like he thinks that everyone is the same, and that if he doesnt need to "come out" as a furry, then niether does anyone else.
> 
> ...


 
I would think the OP was making a general statement, rather than trying to cover every single individual case possible.

It's like 'coming out of the closet' to your parents about how you play basketball outside with your friends. You could live in a community that hates basketball with a passion, but whatever! We don't care! In general, coming out about it is stupid and ridiculous.

Besides, there are weirder things in the world than furries. People don't hate furries because they just don't understand.. they hate furries because of all the ones who stand up on a soapbox and try to explain how misunderstood they are, and then try to explain it again (usually incorrectly.) Just keep the weird shit out of people's faces.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> I would think the OP was making a general statement, rather than trying to cover every single individual case possible.
> 
> It's like 'coming out of the closet' to your parents about how you play basketball outside with your friends. You could live in a community that hates basketball with a passion, but whatever! We don't care! In general, coming out about it is stupid and ridiculous.
> 
> Besides, there are weirder things in the world than furries. People don't hate furries because they just don't understand.. they hate furries because of all the ones who stand up on a soapbox and try to explain how misunderstood they are, and then try to explain it again (usually incorrectly.) Just keep the weird shit out of people's faces.


 
well like i said, i believe that people should have the right to do what they want. it may not be important to you, but once again, you do not represent the world, no one does. i dont either. all that adds up to the possibility that someone thinks differently than you and perhaps that means being a furry is more important or serious to them than it is to you. ( ZOMG not everyone is the same! no way......)




Dragsooth said:


> This thread is fail and full of hate :U
> 
> I love furries :3


  and this ^


----------



## eyeplusfork (Sep 19, 2010)

lawl furry closet. derp.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 19, 2010)

Haha, people treating furry as if it's important :V


----------



## Aleu (Sep 19, 2010)

Max, what you're not getting is that furry is not a sexuality. There is no coming out involved.


----------



## Cahawba (Sep 19, 2010)

I really don't do anything with the fandom other than collect the porn, but I don't even see the logic in "coming out" as a furry...


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Max, what you're not getting is that furry is not a sexuality. There is no coming out involved.



=/*stays calm* its like you didnt read what i typed. ok lets try this again.... although you yourself may not consider it a sexuality, someone else might. it doesnt matter what annyone thinks, if THAT person wants to come out as a furry, then SO BE IT. they are not trying to set standards for everyone else, they're individuals. They have the right to view things in thier own way, as do , and as do you.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> although you yourself may not consider it a sexuality, someone else might


 
To bad they're wrong.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> although you yourself may not consider it a sexuality, someone else might.





Molly said:


> To bad they're wrong.


 {This}

Furry is at the most (as far as the sexual side) a fetish. As a fetish, it can range from getting off to anthro porn, to only being aroused at the prospect of fursuit sex.

It cannot be a sexuality because even at the levels I mentioned above, there's still a matter of whether the person prefers males or females or both. Sexuality = gender preference.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> {This}
> 
> Furry is at the most (as far as the sexual side) a fetish. As a fetish, it can range from getting off to anthro porn, to only being aroused at the prospect of fursuit sex.
> 
> It cannot be a sexuality because even at the levels I mentioned above, there's still a matter of whether the person prefers males or females or both. Sexuality = gender preference.


 Hold that thought we may be wrong

Sexuality definition:
2. the constitution of an individual in relation to sexual attitudes and behavior.

source

So by this definition would it include fetishes too

still, your parents/relatives/friends really don't need to know about your halfass zoophile tendencies


----------



## Twink (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> =/*stays calm* its like you didnt read what i typed. ok lets try this again.... although you yourself may not consider it a sexuality, someone else might. it doesnt matter what annyone thinks, if THAT person wants to come out as a furry, then SO BE IT. they are not trying to set standards for everyone else, they're individuals. They have the right to view things in thier own way, as do , and as do you.


 
being a furry is being part of a fandom. If you like yiffing you still wouldn't "come out." If you were a zoophile you would only really come out if you only like animals exclusively. Sexuality is about liking the other gender, the same gender, both genders, or everything in between. You would never come out as being a trekkie even if you like Star Trek pr0nz or even having sex in a costume. In no way does being a furry define your sexuality.



Molly said:


> Hold that thought we may be wrong
> 
> Sexuality definition:
> 2. the constitution of an individual in relation to sexual attitudes and behavior.
> ...


 

people of two different sexualities can have the same fetishes though. A straight person can like feet just the same as a gay person can like feet.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Hold that thought we may be wrong
> 
> Sexuality definition:
> 2. the constitution of an individual in relation to sexual attitudes and behavior.
> ...


Hm... yeah, I guess by that definition fetishes would be fair game as a  part of your sexuality, but a fetish on its own still would not  constitute one's sexuality, I believe.



Molly said:


> still, your parents/relatives/friends really don't need to know about your halfass zoophile tendencies


Still, this, though.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Twink said:


> people of two different sexualities can have the same fetishes though. A straight person can like feet just the same as a gay person can like feet.


 But your sexuality may not be defined as just "straight" "gay" and "bi" or whatever, maybe that's just the common way we express our sexuality seeing as on official psychoanalysis sheets, instead of asking for "sexuality", they ask for "sexual preference" 

What if everything we know is wrong 


FancySkunk said:


> Hm... yeah, I guess by that definition fetishes would be fair game as a  part of your sexuality, but a fetish on its own still would not  constitute one's sexuality, I believe.
> 
> Still, this, though.


 
I guess it depends on how deeply it affects your sexual attractions or whatever? Like if you NEEDED to screw in a fursuit every time you had sex, it might be part of your sexuality.

Otherwise I'd just consider it a kink/fetish


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> although you yourself may not consider it a sexuality, someone else might. it doesnt matter what annyone thinks, if THAT person wants to come out as a furry, then SO BE IT. they are not trying to set standards for everyone else, they're individuals. They have the right to view things in thier own way, as do , and as do you.


 
But they'd be wrong. That's what we're saying.

Not all perspectives are born equal. Treating "furry" like it's a sexuality is universally considered "pretty stupid." The only people who don't think so are furries who will feel really embarrassed later in life, or furries with no concept of social learning.

It'd be far nicer to inform them of their stupidity than to let the whole world mock them behind their backs. Because that would be exactly the case.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

So like, guys

Here's what Wikipedia says



> *Human sexuality* is how people experience the erotic and express themselves as sexual beings



And this


> *Sexual orientation* describes a pattern of emotional, romantic, or sexual attraction to men, women, both genders, neither gender, or another gender.



So basically

Furry may be apart of sexuality, but not sexual orientation. Thanks, Wikipedia!

Edit: And your orientation is what's important here. Because furry is not that.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> So basically
> 
> Furry may be apart of sexuality, but not sexual orientation. Thanks, Wikipedia!
> 
> Edit: And your orientation is what's important here. Because furry is not that.


 
Regardless, people who come out of the closet about being a furry... they are wrong because they are stupid. Technicalities aren't needed to prove that.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> Regardless, people who come out of the closet about being a furry... they are wrong because they are stupid. Technicalities aren't needed to prove that.


 
Your opinion would be more useful if it was backed by more than "I said so".


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> So basically
> 
> Furry may be apart of sexuality, but not sexual orientation. Thanks, Wikipedia!
> 
> Edit: And your orientation is what's important here. Because furry is not that.


So it looks like the rule needs to be changed from "Furry is not a sexuality" to "Furry is not a sexual orientation." The spirit is the same, but I guess we were wrong on the wording after all.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> So it looks like the rule needs to be changed from "Furry is not a sexuality" to "Furry is not a sexual orientation." The spirit is the same, but I guess we were wrong on the wording after all.


 
Indeed. Nothing wrong with the OP's point, just some off wording on p much everyone's part.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Your opinion would be more useful if it was backed by more than "I said so".


 
"The world says so."

Or would you say general society understands furry as a sexuality? Nah, that's definitely the one requiring proof.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> "The world says so."
> 
> Or would you say general society understands furry as a sexuality? Nah, that's definitely the one requiring proof.


 
If you think that this forum is the world, you need to take a step back, man. 

Lookit the definitions I posted and try again.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

listen all i was saying was that nobody has any right to define another person. if went up to u and said u were from outer space, that doesnt mean your from outer space. only you can say for sure, as it is YOUR CALL. never let anyone tell you who u are or what u can and cant do. anyone who tries to is just farting out their mouth.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> listen all i was saying was that nobody has any right to define another person. if went up to u and said u were from outer space, that doesnt mean your from outer space. only you can say for sure, as it is YOUR CALL. never let anyone tell you who u are or what u can and cant do. anyone who tries to is just farting out their mouth.


 
Uh

Why would you lie to someone about being from outer space or whatever

That's dumb 

Plus everyone else knows you are definitely not from outer space, just like how everyone knows just because you think something doesn't make it right


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

hmm you're good at looking up definitions right? look up example....


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> hmm you're good at looking up definitions right? look up example....


 
Look up "I did not mention this is an example in my elaborate and well thought out metaphor for being gay".


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

hmm.... that doesn't seem to be in any know dictionary..... sorry=/


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Whoosh

Since you are convinced that everyone's opinions = fact, I'm gonna go prance around other, less stupid, parts of the forum.

Logic awaaaay


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

kbai.


----------



## Cahawba (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a better idea, let's all dream of a world where no one "has" to come out, we can just all be ourselves and everyone appreciates us. 

?


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> listen all i was saying was that nobody has any right to define another person. if went up to u and said u were from outer space, that doesnt mean your from outer space. only you can say for sure, as it is YOUR CALL. never let anyone tell you who u are or what u can and cant do. anyone who tries to is just farting out their mouth.


 
I feel like I heard something like this before. In kindergarten. I think the moral of the story was that sometimes strangers lie about candy. You forgot the whole "ask an adult" part, which you should focus on doing.. because your rationale paints you as brutally gullible.

In your defense, I now have "Spaceman" by Bif Naked stuck in my head. Good song.



			
				Molly said:
			
		

> Your opinion would be more useful if it was backed by more than "I said so"



Perhaps you can appreciate the value of my "I said so" argument more now? The topic doesn't deserve more than that, and the kind of people who don't agree (Max) aren't smart enough to understand more elaborate arguments anyways.

Calling all aliens, come rescue me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> Perhaps you can appreciate the value of my "I said so" argument more now? The topic doesn't deserve more than that, and the kind of people who don't agree (Max) aren't smart enough to understand more elaborate arguments anyways.
> 
> Calling all aliens, come rescue me.


 Not really

I'm not disagreeing with you, just saying that logic and facts and whatnot usually makes them go "no ur face" and that is much more satisfying than them trying to argue their ideals. 

The again, The Den really does not deserve too much thought so you have a point


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

*sigh* its times like these that i wish some people would grow up and act a bit more civilized in manner. These forums would be a much nicer place if only people could bring themselves as they are in RL with them on the internet. Unfortunately it would seem for some that spreading hate and a generally distasteful attitude simply reflect who they have become. Oh well i suppose. Say, could anyone point me to a forum where i might be less prone to running into an ass-hat? or perhaps a place where someone has the self control to refrain from spreading negativeness, hate, and a general bad attitude?

Edit: or are those mannerisms no longer found anywhere in society?

AS for why i edited: Because i can. And because if i dont, then someone who has no legitimate arguement or anything worth while to say might find a spelling error i made and continue on to post about it. No worries though, i almost expect some negative counter post to every one of my own posts.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 20, 2010)

Alright, here's a question for you Max:  Do you think someone should come out of the closet to their parents about their BDSM fetish?  Or a Hentai love?  Perhaps they should come out to their mother / father about how they love bukakke?


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Be very aware that i am being very honest right now:

yes. if an individual thinks its that important, than they can do that. its not a matter of whether or not they SHOULD, but more so if its something they need to tell someone. (example)if you need to come out to your parents and tell them your you hate the color blue, then so be it. its your own life. hell if some fuck head on the internet who just needs something to bitch about should tell you otherwise.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm gonna go tell everyone that I love small breasts in my hentai

That's totally the same as telling them that I fell in love with someone of the same gender


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Be very aware that i am being very honest right now:
> 
> yes. if an individual thinks its that important, than they can do that. its not a matter of whether or not they SHOULD, but more so if its something they need to tell someone. (example)*if you need to come out to your parents and tell them your you hate the color blue, then so be it.* its your own life. hell if some fuck head on the internet who just needs something to bitch about should tell you otherwise.


 
What....the.....fuck? You are comparing "coming out of the closet" to telling someone you hate a specific color? That is the worst damn comparison I have ever had the misfortune to read. Why the hell would anyone _need_ to tell someone else something?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What....the.....fuck? You are comparing "coming out of the closet" to telling someone you hate a specific color? That is the worst damn comparison I have ever had the misfortune to read. Why the hell would anyone _need_ to tell someone else something?


 
Agreeing with dis

That was pretty much the dumbest thing I've read today that wasn't a youtube comment


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Agreeing with dis
> 
> That was pretty much the dumbest thing I've read today that wasn't a youtube comment


 
Mom......Dad......I hate the color blue......please don't hate me. I think my parents are bluemophobes.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Mom......Dad......I hate the color blue......please don't hate me. I think my parents are bluemophobes.


 
Hello new signature quote~


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

*DELETED:* Because i made a mistake posting this parable in the first place, and as soon as everyone saw this post i got a card that said "Welcome To Flak City. Please enjoy your stay and keep in mind that in this place you shall neither win nor lose but rather receive hate."


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Opinion according to Merriam Webster: a view, judgment, or appraisal formed in the mind about a particular matter

Fact:  a piece of information presented as having objective reality

Me liking blue is not an objective reality, it is a view and therefore it is an opinion.

You logic isn't sound because you're saying that when someone has an opinion, it is fact.

Edit: Also nice that furries bring everything back to bestiality.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> well as i predicted, theres just no pleasing anyone is there? I mean i even said it was an example but no....... all anyone can take away from it is the is the obviously non realistic example from it. Oh yeah go ahead and ignore the fact that my logic is sound. And you all just keep on going trying change everyone else and make people behave differently. Go ahead, go make another unprovoked thread to create some sort ofone way road ideal that because u said so, everyone must follow. Seriously just answer me this:
> 
> Why do you guys(i am adressing the people of which this applies to) have a hard time letting someone else be different. i do it everyday!i was talking to this girl, and i wont name names, but she confessed to me that she was sexually attracted to dogs. i dont mean anthro dogs i mean dog dogs. you know what i said??? ill tell you: i said power to you, if thats what u wanna go for, then go for it. SO WHAT IF I DONT WNAT TO HAVE SEX WITH A DOG??? THAT GIVES ME NO REASON TO HATE OR HAVE A NEGATIVE ATTITUDE TOWARDS HER.
> 
> ...



If you are gonna come on a furry forum and spout out that you know a RL dog fucker then you must expect to get some flack for it. There is no rule stating we MUST accept everyone for who they are.



Molly said:


> Opinion according to Merriam Webster: a view,  judgment, or appraisal formed in the mind about a particular matter
> 
> Fact:  a piece of information presented as having objective reality
> 
> ...


 
He has failed Logic.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If you are gonna come on a furry forum and spout out that you know a RL dog fucker then you must expect to get some flack for it. There is no rule stating we MUST accept everyone for who they are.


 
Indeed. 

Max, if you want a hugbox (inb4 Ben) join a different forum.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If you are gonna come on a furry forum and spout out that you know a RL dog fucker then you must expect to get some flack for it. There is no rule stating we MUST accept everyone for who they are.


 
hahah its like you just stopped at "sexually attracted to dogs". Did u read the rest? i specificaly said "No, i dont expect you to wear a tshirt that says "beastiality FTW" but  if you dont have anything nice to say, just shutup and use some self  control."

lol 
Max: any self control over there?
Randy: self-wah?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Self control should be keeping you from posting at all Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

OH I ALMOST FORGOT. O_O wanna answer my question? you know the one that asked why you guys are having such a hard time accepting others even if they're different? or did u guys just wanna continue to pick apart my posts looking for other little things to shift the topic?


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> OH I ALMOST FORGOT. O_O wanna answer my question? you know the one that asked why you guys are having such a hard time accepting others even if they're different? or did u guys just wanna continue to pick apart my posts looking for other little things to shift the topic?


Max: Why are you trying to change us? You should accept us for the people we are, but no, you can't stand who we are and you keep telling us that we should be more like you. Stop the hypocrisy!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 20, 2010)

Being a zoophile isn't just like "being different", man. 

Especially if they fuck dogs.

That's not "being different", that's being either crazy or stupid or both.

What are you trying to compare to zoophilia again?

Also I will accept and judge whoever I want. Try to stop me :1


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Max: Why are you trying to change us? You should accept us for the people we are, but no, you can't stand who we are and you keep telling us that we should be more like you. Stop the hypocrisy!


  ahem mabey if i had ever tried to change you.... as i recal all i did was ask a question... moving on....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> hahah its like you just stopped at "sexually attracted to dogs". Did u read the rest? i specificaly said "No, i dont expect you to wear a tshirt that says "beastiality FTW" but  if you dont have anything nice to say, just shutup and use some self  control."
> 
> lol
> Max: any self control over there?
> Randy: self-wah?



You also seem to be lacking in self control as you feel compelled to reply to every negative reply. whether you like it or not everyone is entitled to an opinion and on a public forum you will get that opinion whether you like it or not. If you don't want a negative reply about dog fucking then don't bloody mention it.  

Also, way to go at dragging this off-topic.

To get back on topic, answer me this question: For what reason would any furry NEED to come out to someone as being furry? Why can they not just talk about furry as a hobby? ya know, in the same way anyone discusses any other hobby. I mean honestly, do soccer players "come out" as liking soccer? Do swimmers come out about liking swimming? Do train geeks come out about liking trains? No, they just talk about their hobby normally. They don't sit there like "Hey guys.... I er....Have something I need to tell you.....I am a soccer player".


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Being a zoophile isn't just like "being different", man.
> 
> Especially if they fuck dogs.
> 
> ...



ah once again heres some poppin phresh logic for ya.

you saying that its "crazy" or "stupid" is just your opinion.

however it is a fact that you are different than someone who is sexually attracted to animals.
(unless of course u ARE attracted to animals in which case disregard this)

And scince your not the same...... you must be.... oh whats that word.... ummm. WAIT I KNOW! yeah "different"! thats the one.....

Not trying to ask you to think or act differently, just asking why you act the way you do.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You also seem to be lacking in self control as you feel compelled to reply to every negative reply. whether you like it or not everyone is entitled to an opinion and on a public forum you will get that opinion whether you like it or not. If you don't want a negative reply about dog fucking then don't bloody mention it.
> 
> Also, way to go at dragging this off-topic.
> 
> To get back on topic, answer me this question: For what reason would any furry NEED to come out to someone as being furry? Why can they not just talk about furry as a hobby? ya know, in the same way anyone discusses any other hobby. I mean honestly, do soccer players "come out" as liking soccer? Do swimmers come out about liking swimming? Do train geeks come out about liking trains? No, they just talk about their hobby normally. They don't sit there like "Hey guys.... I er....Have something I need to tell you.....I am a soccer player".



hmm im really not of topic there bud, i was simply adressing a deeper matter here.

if someone has a prblem with something, however silly it might be, they post about it. i just wanted to know why that person was angry in the first place.

also because im not mentally disabled, im sorry for replying to your negative comment with another negative comment it was not necesary, and i am willing to admit that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> ah once again heres some poppin phresh logic for ya.
> 
> you saying that its "crazy" or "stupid" is just your opinion.
> 
> ...



As you said earlier, you edited your post "because you can" I wont accept someone for being a zoophile "because I don't have too" I am not accepting someone for doing something completely wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> hmm im really not of topic there bud, i was simply adressing a deeper matter here.
> 
> if someone has a prblem with something, however silly it might be, they post about it. i just wanted to know why that person was angry in the first place.



You seem to have developed an inability to answer the question I laid out for you.

Edit: Perhaps people "coming out" as being furry just annoys him and he finds it stupid to "come out"? I am sure there are things out there that bug you in a similar way.


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2010)

Dude, bestiality is rape.

Jesus fucking Christ.

Why are you defending it?


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You seem to have developed an inability to answer the question I laid out for you.
> 
> Edit: Perhaps people "coming out" as being furry just annoys him and he finds it stupid to "come out"? I am sure there are things out there that bug you in a similar way.


 
legitimately, i missed the question amongst replying to all these posts could u ask me again please?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As you said earlier, you edited your post "because you can" I wont accept someone for being a zoophile "because I don't have too" I am not accepting someone for doing something completely wrong on so many levels.


 
The guy's a moron, leave it at that. :V


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Dude, bestiality is rape.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Why are you defending it?


 
I never said i liked it or thought it was right, i used that particular example ONLY to talk about acceptance. im not at all saying i support beastiality. but as this is a touchy subject, and people have a hard time letting go of it, im going to ask nicely that we drop the beastiality portion of this arguement. Sorry for bringing it up, i forgot how people can just go into tunnel vision mode at any given moment.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> legitimately, i missed the question amongst  replying to all these posts could u ask me again please?



Question is below.



RandyDarkshade said:


> To get back on topic, answer me this question: For what reason would any furry NEED to come out to someone as being furry? Why can they not just talk about furry as a hobby? ya know, in the same way anyone discusses any other hobby. I mean honestly, do soccer players "come out" as liking soccer? Do swimmers come out about liking swimming? Do train geeks come out about liking trains? No, they just talk about their hobby normally. They don't sit there like "Hey guys.... I er....Have something I need to tell you.....I am a soccer player".


----------



## Jude (Sep 20, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> I never said i liked it or thought it was right, i used that particular example ONLY to talk about acceptance. im not at all saying i support beastiality. but as this is a touchy subject, and people have a hard time letting go of it, im going to ask nicely that we drop the beastiality portion of this arguement. Sorry for bringing it up, i forgot how people can just go into tunnel vision mode at any given moment.


 
Yeah, sorry for the "tunnel vision". I just read through the last few posts and saw this particular argument.
Honestly, if I were to have gone back and read the last few pages to see what this argument was really about, I feel like I would've lost brain cells.
Meh, I'm just gonna stop here.
Carry on.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 20, 2010)

@RandyDarkshade

well if i havent said it twice already ill say it again, it was an EXAMPLE.
Put yuorself in this situation:

You have something bothering you, perhaps its the way you are the way you feel, your views on something or whatever. the list goes on. REGARDLESS OF WHAT IT IS, you feel the need to tell someone about it. Mabey your ashamed of it, or mabey your proud. Again, the list of possibilities goes on.

So what do you do? You tell someone about it. Is it really a bad thing to do i mean wtf. Perhaps its something the general public would consider "coming out worthy" like admitting to your parents that your a homosexual or even something little like a dislike for a certain color. Regardless, these are your feelings and no one should be allowed to tell you that you cant come out about it because the emotions that you are feeling that are burdening you are "stupid" or "dumb or "retarded".




DrumFur said:


> Yeah, sorry for the "tunnel vision". I just read  through the last few posts and saw this particular argument.
> Honestly,  if I were to have gone back and read the last few pages to see what  this argument was really about, I feel like I would've lost brain cells.
> Meh, I'm just gonna stop here.
> Carry on.


 

no its fine i understand that its a touchy subject. my apologies again for bringing it up.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 20, 2010)

The fuck, you guys.
Keep dogfucking out of my threads.


----------



## Loki Tau (Sep 20, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Dude, bestiality is rape.
> 
> Jesus fucking Christ.
> 
> Why are you defending it?


oh dear here we go again. shall i call the clean-up team?


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 21, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> well if i havent said it twice already ill say it again, it was an EXAMPLE.
> Put yuorself in this situation:
> 
> You have something bothering you, perhaps its the way you are the way you feel, your views on something or whatever. the list goes on. REGARDLESS OF WHAT IT IS, you feel the need to tell someone about it. Mabey your ashamed of it, or mabey your proud. Again, the list of possibilities goes on.
> ...


 
First of all, when you give an example it is part of your argument. When we tear apart your example, it damages your whole argument. When you defend your argument saying "IT WAS JUST AN EXAMPLE", that doesn't mean anything. It's just an excuse. Find better examples, or don't use any at all.

The problem with your argument is that it is entirely black and white, and one-dimensional. You view it as "accepting difference vs. hating difference." Of course you think your right when you think you're opposing hate, and negativity... but you're not, you're opposing criticism. As an artist, I cannot stress enough the value of criticism. Developing a thick skin to listen to criticism, it is the primary method of any learning. An individual cannot identify and correct all their errors by themselves.

I find it severely negative for you to acknowledge the flaws in people and then say "Power to them" supportively. How is that positive? You are promoting their social problems. That's one interpretation for when it's said "_the road to hell is paved with good intentions."_ You want to better mankind? Pick apart people's differences critically, because that literally makes them stronger. ...Or you could just be accepting of absolutely everyone, which is the same thing as being a drug pusher, and having no standards.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> First of all, when you give an example it is part  of your argument. When we tear apart your example, it damages your  whole argument. When you defend your argument saying "IT WAS JUST AN  EXAMPLE", that doesn't mean anything. It's just an excuse. Find better  examples, or don't use any at all.
> 
> The problem with your argument  is that it is entirely black and white, and one-dimensional. You view  it as "accepting difference vs. hating difference." Of course you think  your right when you think you're opposing hate, and negativity... but  you're not, you're opposing criticism. As an artist, I cannot stress  enough the value of criticism. Developing a thick skin to listen to  criticism, it is the primary method of any learning. An individual  cannot identify and correct all their errors by themselves.
> 
> I  find it severely negative for you to acknowledge the flaws in people and  then say "Power to them" supportively. How is that positive? You are  promoting their social problems. That's one interpretation for when it's  said "_the road to hell is paved with good intentions."_ You want  to better mankind? Pick apart people's differences critically, because  that literally makes them stronger. ...Or you could just be accepting of  absolutely everyone, which is the same thing as being a drug pusher,  and having no standards.



LOL first of all Mr. /b/, i was speaking to another poster. Second of  all, the very second you started speaking for me, telling me what I was  saying explianing MY OWN beliefs to me, you became wrong. Do not tell me  my views, i am quite capable of doing so myself. i NEVER SAID I OPPOSED  CRITICISM, but thanks for assuming i did.

also, i really think you lost it when you started trying to define what i  was saying. the correct thing to have done would have been something  along the lines of... "Max, what do you mean by ''Power to them''? I  think it means ______, but as you are the one who said it, i feel its  only right to ask YOU what it is YOU meant."

Also, i am not a 'drug pusher', i DO have standards. IMO being accepting  of most everyone is a good thing. No, i do not encourage everything, there  are always excceptions. If you murdered someone i would not be saying "ya  go you! keep it up! Power to ya!" There are plenty of other things in  this world that i think are bad, but the list can go on forever. I am  going to presume that you can comprehend that.

However, i do not want to leave this post on a bad note. Besides the  fact that no one can explain my "why all the hate?" themed question, i  feel quite light hearted. i ask of you as a favor, that the next time  you post something, that you not do what u tried to do to me. i feel  like i am missing something.... oh yes!, my examples.

I have stated waaaay too many times now that i was using these examples  to convey a point. of course if u tear up my example because you read it  and it just doesnt sound like angels singing in your ears, ya my  arguement /point to be made, becomes less clear. 

here let me use an  example. Im building a house. the house is made of wood. the wood is  kept together by nails. if someone comes along and pulls out all the  nails or simply lights my wooden house aflame, OFCOURSE ITS GOING TO  FALL APART. My examples are a crucial part of the points i make. Frankly i dont care if you don like my examples one bit. they get the oint across and that's that. if they DONT get the point across, tell me calmly and i shall do my best to explain it to you.

have a wonderful life.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 21, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> Do not tell me  my views, i am quite capable of doing so myself.



I doubt it. Nobody seems to be understanding what you're saying on the level you think we should be. Your own fault.



> also, i really think you lost it when you started trying to define what i  was saying. the correct thing to have done would have been something  along the lines of... "Max, what do you mean by ''Power to them''? I  think it means ______, but as you are the one who said it, i feel its  only right to ask YOU what it is YOU meant."



I'll judge and define your words however I want. I don't care to be timid about it, and I can't read minds. Clarify yourself or get bent.



> I have stated waaaay too many times now that i was using these examples  to convey a point. of course if u tear up my example because you read it  and it just doesnt sound like angels singing in your ears, ya my  arguement /point to be made, becomes less clear.



That's called "FAIL." Examples should increase clarity, otherwise you'd just stick with saying what you actually mean.



> Also, i am not a 'drug pusher', i DO have standards. IMO being accepting   of most everyone is a good thing. No, i do not encourage everything,  there  are always excceptions. If you murdered someone i would not be  saying "ya  go you! keep it up! Power to ya!" There are plenty of other  things in  this world that i think are bad, but the list can go on  forever. I am  going to presume that you can comprehend that.



Good. Your arguments and examples thus far had expressed tolerance levels so high that they didn't seem rational at all. It's good that you have some boundaries. 'Everyone being perfect just the way they are' lacks judgment, and is what your argument appeared to be saying.

Also, bye-bye.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Bye? where u going? not doing the say something brave and run are you?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> LOL first of all Mr. /b/, i was speaking to another poster. Second of  all, the very second you started speaking for me, telling me what I was  saying explianing MY OWN beliefs to me, you became wrong. Do not tell me  my views, i am quite capable of doing so myself. i NEVER SAID I OPPOSED  CRITICISM, but thanks for assuming i did.



If you wanted to keep it directed at me without anyone else chiming in with their own thoughts, maybe it would have been better in a PM and not on a public forum. I am more than happy to speak with people via PM. 



> also, i really think you lost it when you started trying to define what i  was saying. the correct thing to have done would have been something  along the lines of... "Max, what do you mean by ''Power to them''? I  think it means ______, but as you are the one who said it, i feel its  only right to ask YOU what it is YOU meant."


You said "Power to them!" when you mentioned what your friend liked to do. That pretty much says to me that you think what they do is absolutely fine and that you agree with what they do. If this is not the case then maybe you should choose your words better as not to give off the wrong impression.

Also, i am not a 'drug pusher', i DO have standards. IMO being accepting  of most everyone is a good thing. No, i do not encourage everything, there  are always excceptions. If you murdered someone i would not be saying "ya  go you! keep it up! Power to ya!" There are plenty of other things in  this world that i think are bad, but the list can go on forever. I am  going to presume that you can comprehend that.

However, i do not want to leave this post on a bad note. Besides the  fact that no one can explain my "why all the hate?" themed question, i  feel quite light hearted. i ask of you as a favor, that the next time  you post something, that you not do what u tried to do to me. i feel  like i am missing something.... oh yes!, my examples.



> I have stated waaaay too many times now that i was using these examples  to convey a point. of course if u tear up my example because you read it  and it just doesnt sound like angels singing in your ears, ya my  arguement /point to be made, becomes less clear.


You fail to realize that your example was a piss poor one. If you want to make a good argument a GOOD example will help. If you use a piss poor example you will either get laughed at, not taken seriously or both. 



> here let me use an  example. Im building a house. the house is made of wood. the wood is  kept together by nails. if someone comes along and pulls out all the  nails or simply lights my wooden house aflame, OFCOURSE ITS GOING TO  FALL APART. My examples are a crucial part of the points i make. Frankly i dont care if you don like my examples one bit. they get the oint across and that's that. if they DONT get the point across, tell me calmly and i shall do my best to explain it to you.


A piss poor example makes your argument come across as piss poor aswell. a good example means a lot in an argument.


----------



## Cahawba (Sep 21, 2010)

You guys are such hypocrites it's not even funny...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Cahawba said:


> You guys are such hypocrites it's not even funny...



Why are we hypocrites, noob?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Whoa, Max got a suspension? What'd he do other than being dumb?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Whoa, Max got a suspension? What'd he do other than being dumb?



I was wondering that. I didn't see anything in his posts that would warrant a suspension. Apart from being a preaching ass.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I was wondering that. I didn't see anything in his posts that would warrant a suspension. Apart from being a preaching ass.


 
Dude, Zaraph-something with an x got suspended too. Did we miss something big?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Dude, Zaraph-something with an x got suspended too. Did we miss something big?



We must have. I saw he got suspended while viewing one of my threads. 

Stupid time zone of mine! I go to bed before most on here and I miss everything! 

Mind you it gives me something to do when I wake up, or when ever I decide to get on the computer.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> We must have. I saw he got suspended while viewing one of my threads.
> 
> Stupid time zone of mine! I go to bed before most on here and I miss everything!
> 
> Mind you it gives me something to do when I wake up, or when ever I decide to get on the computer.


 
I think I missed it too.
But I've just been busy.


----------



## Ziggywolf (Sep 28, 2010)

I find the whole notion of coming out as rather silly. I do however feel that the furry fandom has a spiritual side to it. For my part it has more to do with shamanism and animal totems and such. Anyhow, I even sit and draw furries at work. and all I`ve gotten are positive feedbacks, heck I even trade in sketches for cash or cigarettes to non furries.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 28, 2010)

To recap this whole thing , 

If you come out as a furry it's because you don't have a life and are an attention whore.

Furry is a hobby , no matter how hard you want to believe it's not and if you take it more seriously than a hobby you need to seriously get yourself checked out.


Period.


----------



## Willow (Sep 28, 2010)

Cahawba said:


> You guys are such hypocrites it's not even funny...


 An explanation would be nice.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 29, 2010)

I got suspended due to talking back to a moderator. I said "u" instead of "you" in a post i made at like two in the morning. He than sent me a PM informing me that i had recieved infraction points due to my use of incorrect use of the english language. I told him to get off my back because no one had said a thing about it, and he banned me until like yesterday i think. Whatever, i'm done posting before i get a perma-ban because i missed an apostrophe or something.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 29, 2010)

MaxTheWolf said:


> I got suspended due to talking back to a moderator. I said "u" instead of "you" in a post i made at like two in the morning. He than sent me a PM informing me that i had recieved infraction points due to my use of incorrect use of the english language. I told him to get off my back because no one had said a thing about it, and he banned me until like yesterday i think. Whatever, i'm done posting before i get a perma-ban because i missed an apostrophe or something.



There are five "I's" in there that should be capitalized. 

I tease.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 29, 2010)

oh you. =)


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Oct 9, 2010)

Agreed. barely anyone knows what furries are, and what they do. People should learn to keep themselves sane for the sake of themselves and others. If I see/meet a person claiming she/he's a furry, wearing a fursuit, has a complicated name, I'm going to beat the sense into her/him.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a PhiPaw sticker in my school diary. People have seen it a few times before, but haven't said anything.


----------



## Valnyr (Oct 13, 2010)

At first i treated it as coming out. but as time went on, I started to wise up. My parents pretty much knew i was a furry since I requested to be Fox McCloud for holloween when i was about 6 or 7


----------



## Silia (Oct 14, 2010)

finally....thank you...


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 21, 2010)

*Was This a Bad Decision?*

OK! Last night I told my mom I was a furry. Was this a bad decision?


----------



## Azure (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*

Yes. Why would you feel the urge to tell your mother that you like cartoon animal porn? I'd never tell my mother my creepy fetishes, what motivated you to do so?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> OK! Last night I told my mom I was a furry. Was this a bad decision?


 >[
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...YOU-DON-T-HAVE-TO-quot-COME-OUT-quot-AS-FURRY!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*

Well, you don't have to.
Though, it's not like it's forbidden.
If she doesn't make a deal out of it, congratulations.
If not.. well, it was a bad decision.

but I hope all FAF will know that past is past. The only mark that stays is a punch.


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



CynicalCirno said:


> Well, you don't have to.
> Though, it's not like it's forbidden.
> If she doesn't make a deal out of it, congratulations.
> If not.. well, it was a bad decision.
> ...


When I told her she was like "WTF is that?"
So I think nothing bad will come of this.
......I hope


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> When I told her she was like "WTF is that?"
> So I think nothing bad will come of this.
> ......I hope


 wait for it, she'll find the porn, but my link still applies


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Crysix Fousen said:


> wait for it, she'll find the porn, but my link still applies


 
I'm not treating furry as being gay or something like that. It's just that I am afraid that she'll find all the bad things like porn; and then shun me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> I'm not treating furry as being gay or something like that. It's just that I am afraid that she'll find all the bad things like porn; and then shun me.


 not my problem, I treat it as a hobby of mines, and the somewhat rules on hobbies are "Unless someone ask, its not worth telling or talk about it"


----------



## Trichloromethane (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> I'm not treating furry as being gay or something like that. It's just that I am afraid that she'll find all the bad things like porn; and then shun me.


 
Then why'd you tell her?


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Crysix Fousen said:


> not my problem, I treat it as a hobby of mines, and the somewhat rules on hobbies are "Unless someone ask, its not worth telling or talk about it"



Hmm, I shouldn't tell anybody from now on unless they ask.
p.s. I do treat it as a hobby


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Trichloromethane said:


> Then why'd you tell her?


My ADHD has the best of me at night.
anyways, I told her that I like to draw cartoon animals and thats all furry is.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> When I told her she was like "WTF is that?"
> So I think nothing bad will come of this.
> ......I hope


That's a good response.
If she was quiet, it would be much worse.


----------



## Deo (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> When I told her she was like "WTF is that?"
> So I think nothing bad will come of this.
> ......I hope


 
Until she googles it and gets the worst most eyebleeding stuff ever. 
Newbie, FAF is full of furs who are anti-furry pride and spewing furdom upon non-furs. So advice: keep it to yourself. Furry is like a penis. If you've got it fine whatever, don't whip it out though an try to show it to everyone.

You see son, the longer you're in furry the more you know about how messed up it is, and really we are a shelter for sick fucks. 

Allan_The_Panda, ShadowWolfess, Alexreynard, Dracoguard, Darkhorseman, Analaeigh, BetaWolf, Ebon Lupus, the Veterinarian, Delphinidae, and KAK.
These are what your mother will find when she googles furries. You should probably look them all up first to be able to build a means of defense.



Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry! It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Willow (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*

Yes. Now your mom is removing all your belongings from your room and storing them in the newly furnished dog house she bought. As. We. Speak.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*

It was a great decision, OP.  If your mother really loves you she will be understanding and supportive of your lifestyle choice.

LOL I almost kept a straight face while spouting that bullshit.  You're an idiot, OP.  And I hope the first thing your mother sees when she googles "Furry" is Encyclopedia Dramatica.


----------



## Machine (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*

EDIT: Whoa whoa directed to the wrong thread, apparently. What.

Disregard what I previously posted.


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Deovacuus said:


> Until she googles it and gets the worst most eyebleeding stuff ever.
> Newbie, FAF is full of furs who are anti-furry pride and spewing furdom upon non-furs. So advice: keep it to yourself. Furry is like a penis. If you've got it fine whatever, don't whip it out though an try to show it to everyone.
> 
> You see son, the longer you're in furry the more you know about how messed up it is, and really we are a shelter for sick fucks.
> ...



I don't think she'll google it,
she's probably forgotten about it.


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Tycho said:


> It was a great decision, OP. If your mother really loves you she will be understanding and supportive of your lifestyle choice.
> 
> LOL I almost kept a straight face while spouting that bullshit. You're an idiot, OP. And I hope the first thing your mother sees when she googles "Furry" is Encyclopedia Dramatica.


Thanks for ruining the rest of my thirteen year old self esteem!


----------



## Deo (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> Thanks for ruining the rest of my thirteen year old self esteem!


 
Boo effing hoo. Piss on your paper thin thirteen year old self esteem.


----------



## Willow (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> Thanks for ruining the rest of my thirteen year old self esteem!


 I needed to come home to this post. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Deovacuus said:


> Boo effing hoo. Piss on your paper thin thirteen year old self esteem.


lol My self esteem just grew exponentially! I just learned how to laugh at negative comments!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> Thanks for ruining the rest of my thirteen year old self esteem!


 
:3c



Swizzle said:


> lol My self esteem just grew exponentially! I just learned how to laugh at negative comments!



I ruined all your self esteem, zero to any power is still zero :V


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Tycho said:


> :3c
> 
> 
> 
> I ruined all your self esteem, zero to any power is still zero :V



nuh-uh 
I regained self esteem by using a SUPER POTION!
Super potion regained all of Swizzle's self esteem points.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> nuh-uh
> I regained self esteem by using a SUPER POTION!
> Super potion regained all of Swizzle's self esteem points.


 
OK, now it's just retarded.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Tycho said:


> I ruined all your self esteem, zero to any power is still zero :V


 
Wrong. Anything to the 0th power is equal to 1.


----------



## Swizzle (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Tycho said:


> OK, now it's just retarded.


true lol.
Let's just stop this shenanigan.


----------



## Mattqat (Oct 24, 2010)

So.  I was browsing the Internet looking for a laugh at the expense of dumb people, when I came across this, and now I've seen with my own eyes exactly the thing this thread is trying to prevent.  It also explains where everyone gets the whole furry=bestiality thing.


----------



## NK129 (Oct 25, 2010)

You see, "being a furry" if it's sexual or not are just one of those things you don't go around telling or flaunting. 
It's like homosexuality, bisexuality, veganism, paganism, being an anime fan, into BDSM, and so forth.
Keep that shit to Yourself!!
You don't ALWAYS have to tell everyone and their Grandma about it!! Some may seem more relevant to note to people such as being a vegan or vegetarian or such, but how often do you get into a conversation which you NEED to alert you're a "Furry"? And if you DO wont you expect the same way people usually crap on furries of being just Weird?!!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Was This a Bad Decision?*



Swizzle said:


> Thanks for ruining the rest of my thirteen year old self esteem!


 
You will hevae a head start of gaining a thick skin before the other 13 year olds. :V


----------



## Jude (Oct 26, 2010)

NK129 said:


> You see, "being a furry" if it's sexual or not are just one of those things you don't go around telling or flaunting.
> It's like homosexuality, bisexuality, veganism, paganism, being an anime fan, into BDSM, and so forth.
> Keep that shit to Yourself!!
> You don't ALWAYS have to tell everyone and their Grandma about it!! Some may seem more relevant to note to people such as being a vegan or vegetarian or such, but how often do you get into a conversation which you NEED to alert you're a "Furry"? And if you DO wont you expect the same way people usually crap on furries of being just Weird?!!



I find coming out as a homosexual much more acceptable than coming out as someone who likes BDSM -_-


----------



## jagermeister486 (Oct 27, 2010)

me agree


----------



## PATROL (Oct 27, 2010)

I totaly agree with what had been said.
But If majority of people (nonfurries)would understand the fandom, I dont think there would be a problem if you came out as a furry. It would be like admitting you are a hard rocker, paintball player or a computer geek. Don't get me wrong, I still don't support those who go around and drag attention to themselves and the fandom saying "Hey that's us! Furry pride!". That would be wrong even if fandom would be understood and accepted by majority.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

> Startpost content



This.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

My friends are anti-fur and I flaunt "furry pride" just to troll them.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm gonna though a counter point in response to the OP.

There are some people who are totally consumed by being a furry, like wearing collars every where. That may require a but of an explanation when people start asking, why.

Also there are thous out there who truly and wholeheartedly believe that furrys is as much a part of them as there right eye.


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 1, 2010)

sateva9822 said:


> I'm gonna though a counter point in response to the OP.
> 
> There are some people who are totally consumed by being a furry, like wearing collars every where. That may require a but of an explanation when people start asking, why.
> 
> Also there are thous out there who truly and wholeheartedly believe that furrys is as much a part of them as there right eye.


 
Inb4 "see a therapist"


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 1, 2010)

LoL, well yeah...
I never said I do, but there are people like that, allot more then Id like to see, but none the less. If some one wants to chose to live openly as a fur, display the suit collection in the living room, then that is there choice. 

My point is, is it really fair to hate on them so hard just cuz there trying to stretch out a paw and get some advice from the fandom they are obviously very taken with.

It just seems a bit harsh, then again, this is the internet...


----------



## Maisuki (Nov 1, 2010)

sateva9822 said:


> LoL, well yeah...
> I never said I do, but there are people like that, allot more then Id like to see, but none the less. If some one wants to chose to live openly as a fur, display the suit collection in the living room, then that is there choice.
> 
> My point is, is it really fair to hate on them so hard just cuz there trying to stretch out a paw and get some advice from the fandom they are obviously very taken with.
> ...


 
Naw man, I wasn't trying to start anythig. Personally, I'm fine with it, but seeing that this is the Internet, there are many other people who would flame people like that.


----------



## ken2012 (Nov 2, 2010)

Remember what should be remembered, and forget what should be forgotten.Alter what is changeable, and accept what is mutable.


----------



## Jude (Nov 2, 2010)

Mattqat said:


> So.  I was browsing the Internet looking for a laugh at the expense of dumb people, when I came across this, and now I've seen with my own eyes exactly the thing this thread is trying to prevent.  It also explains where everyone gets the whole furry=bestiality thing.



Jesus fucking Christ. If I ever come across that person I'd slap them around a bit with a large trout.


----------



## Chimmey (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah I agree with you. Because I know a few furs. And there really into this shit. And it can be really fucking irritating.


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree _completely _with the OP. I quote the almighty 2 Gryphon on this issue _every time_: Where does this need to tell people personal and private things that they probably didn't want to know in the first place come from? Why do you feel driven to let the world know the exact genitalia of the people you like to have sex with, for example (gay priders, I'm talking to you)? Along these lines, why do you feel driven to let the world know that you are into anthropomorphic animal artwork? You really shouldn't be.

If I don't announce my furry pride or gay pride to the _world_, does that mean I'm hiding my true self? No, it means it's none of your business, end of story. I have plenty of furry and gay pride. In my opinion, the people who jump up and down and shout about how 'proud' they are to be furry or gay...they obviously don't have much pride in themselves because they _need _other people to respect them for who they are, something they can't seem to do themselves.

And finally...the furry fandom is a _hobby_. A hobby should be something you _enjoy_, right? Honestly, you really can't take yourself seriously if you masturbate to pictures of anthro foxes and wolves banging each other and you can't take yourself too seriously if you go to a hotel in the middle of a big city and dress up in an enormous animal costume for three or four days straight. If you take yourself seriously with that kind of thing, there's something _wrong _with you. Just have fun with it! If people think you're weird, agree with them because..._they're right_! You're a weirdo! Laugh with them and move on!

There's no need to be so serious about it as to feel like it's a "coming out" experience. Being a furry, no matter what aspects of the fandom you participate in, should be something you enjoy doing. There are plenty of hobbies out there that _I_ think are weird that most people consider normal, but is my opinion gonna stop them from enjoying what they do? Probably not. It shouldn't affect you either. Just have fun and stop worrying so much about what other people think. ^_^


----------



## paxil rose (Nov 5, 2010)

2 Gryphon lives off of welfare, told people a drunken blackout was an attempt on his personal well being, and screamed for 10 minutes about 'Portal of Evil' being ran by Fred Phelps-like individuals that hated him because he wasn't a Christian. Portal of Evil being a pre-Encyclopedia Dramatica 'Lol look at these fags' database.

Jus sayin.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 5, 2010)

2 also made some pretty offensive statements even though he's a comedian douchebag.


----------



## Landown (Nov 5, 2010)

Its not like a gay closet that your family may or may not approve of.It is as Glitch put a hobby,not some morally questionable ideology. Its not that someone "Is a furry" more rather likes furry art comics and so forth.Like any hobby some people do it casually others are more in to it.Iam new to this site and Iam not pulling this 
"Coming Out" deal for a number of reasons. 1 I know better than to do that. 2 I wouldn't even know what it is supposed to mean.
Maybe there is something as being a furry,but I wouldnt know.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank god for the sticky! I completely agree!


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2010)

Um.. My family didn't have a problem with me being [not straight] but they had a HUGE problem with me being a furry. :I
You're opinion is biased and you don't speak for everyfur.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

israfur said:


> Um.. My family didn't have a problem with me being [not straight] but they had a HUGE problem with me being a furry. :I
> You're opinion is biased and you don't speak for everyfur.


 
Maybe because it is the fact of the matter that many a fur in the fandom (90%) are sick fucks that need to be put down. :V

And it is "Your" not "You're". :V


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Maybe because it is the fact of the matter that many a fur in the fandom (90%) are sick fucks that need to be put down. :V
> 
> And it is "Your" not "You're". :V


Didn't have much to do with thread, but thanks for the heads up /laced in sarcasm.
 Please tell me this place isn't riddled with trolls. =/ I just got here and now I gotta put up with that shit c'mon. D;
*looks for other fur communities while waiting for your reply*


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

israfur said:


> Didn't have much to do with thread, but thanks for the heads up /laced in sarcasm.
> Please tell me this place isn't riddled with trolls. =/ I just got here and now I gotta put up with that shit c'mon. D;
> *looks for other fur communities while waiting for your reply*


 

FAF isn't a Hugbox.
We aren't Sofurry.
We'll break that hugbox attitude from you yet. :V


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> FAF isn't a Hugbox.
> We aren't Sofurry.
> We'll break that hugbox attitude from you yet. :V


 
May you please explain "sofurry," and hugbox? ^^;
This is the first fur related community I've been a part of. 
>.>
<.<
???


----------



## PATROL (Nov 16, 2010)

@isafur, this place can be harsh as real life can be, but don't take it too personally. You'll get used to it.


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2010)

PATROL said:


> @isafur, this place can be harsh as real life can be, but don't take it too personally. You'll get used to it.


 I'm not bothered that he (she or it) sassed me, I just want to discuss matters that have to do with the thread...
Please don't tell me this place is like another Gaia online where no one likes to discuss. =.=


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 16, 2010)

israfur said:


> I'm not bothered that he (she or it) sassed me, I just want to discuss matters that have to do with the thread...
> Please don't tell me this place is like another Gaia online where no one likes to discuss. =.=


 
We are considered the most "Non Hugboxy" community in the furdom than most furry sites. Gaia online's a shit hole.

The people on FAF do discuss issues, but we are rather cynical and irreverent here.
And my comment held some truth. If your parents have a problem with furry it is because they (may) hear/see more of the deviancy that sometimes revolves around it.
And furries can be pretty deviant.


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> We are considered the most "Non Hugboxy" community in the furdom than most furry sites. Gaia online's a shit hole.
> 
> The people on FAF do discuss issues, but we are rather cynical and irreverent here.
> And my comment held some truth. If your parents have a problem with furry it is because they (may) hear/see more of the deviancy that sometimes revolves around it.
> And furries can be pretty deviant.


 Well, I wasn't talking about that per say but thanks for clarifying your post to me. (no sarcasm this time lol)
And yeah Gaia is the internet's butthole, next to 4chan.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 16, 2010)

israfur said:


> next to 4chan.


 Just a pro-tip that, while in general it's alright to snipe at 4chan, don't go overboard with it.  Several members of FAF (FurAffinity Forums) are members of it, insofar as they browse certain boards.  More importantly, though, it's mostly eyed neutrally here, and giving a sign of a rabid hate* is an easy way to pain yourself as a target.  Take me and my reaction to "BAAAAW HYOOMANS" threads. :mrgreen:

*Not saying you have a rabid hate, but giving something that looks of one is often all that's needed here.

By the same token, adding "fur" onto the end of a lot of words (or slipping "fur" in general, such as rampant use of "furriend") and showing signs of distress when others groan is another behavior none too good to practice here.

FAF is, well, notably different from FA (FurAffinity proper).  Few punches will be pulled, if someone makes themselves look an idiot (Ex:  Insisting Furry is a lifestyle that suffers horrible persecution, leaving dog poo bags on monuments, leaving buckets of piss in the library, complaining about critique) we will often take full opportunity to let loose.  And sadly, yes, we've seen all four of the above on here (well, we've seen three:  Good ol' Zeke there was so kind as to provide the fourth in one of their classy library workplace tales).


----------



## Anima_Incuven (Nov 16, 2010)

You, are a born speaker. If I end up in court can I have you for a lawyer or something? XD lol well anyway, yeah I tottally agree with you on that.


----------



## Jude (Nov 16, 2010)

Attaman said:


> By the same token, adding "fur" onto the end of a lot of words


 
Its not my fault I'm not creative with usernames ;__;


----------



## Vriska (Nov 17, 2010)

Does it count as coming out if my dad looked through my internet history? :U


----------



## PATROL (Nov 17, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Does it count as coming out if my dad looked through my internet history? :U


 That's why private browsing exists with no history records.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 17, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Does it count as coming out if my dad looked through my internet history? :U


 Why do you keep internet history alive? You should have deleted it :O
But as you haven't, now face your consequences!


----------



## Vriska (Nov 17, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> Why do you keep internet history alive? You should have deleted it :O
> But as you haven't, now face your consequences!


 
I didn't have time to delete it. I was at the store with mah mum.

and FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-abric


----------



## PATROL (Nov 17, 2010)

You could also instal multiple browsers. one of them to be set not so save anything by default. This way you don't have to worry about forgetting something.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 17, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I didn't have time to delete it. I was at the store with mah mum.
> 
> and FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-abric


 Didn't have time? It takes two seconds to do it! And what did your dad do after seeing you have some sick interests? :O


----------



## PATROL (Nov 17, 2010)

Spectral0 said:


> Didn't have time? It takes two seconds to do  it! And what did your dad do after seeing you have some sick interests?  :O


Actually about "sick interests", he never specified what he was looking at. If there were only forums and clean pictures it's not bad at all.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 17, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Actually about "sick interests", he never specified what he was looking at. If there were only forums and clean pictures it's not bad at all.


 Until specified otherwise, all furries are sexual deviants by default :V


----------



## Vriska (Nov 17, 2010)

PATROL said:


> Actually about "sick interests", he never specified what he was looking at. If there were only forums and clean pictures it's not bad at all.


 
I use google chrome, and he saw furaffinity when opening a new tab. (Thank god I don't look at murry stuff.)

then the forums.

/imagirl



Spectral0 said:


> Didn't have time? It takes two seconds to do it! And what did your dad do after seeing you have some sick interests? :O


 He seems cool with it. SEEMS COOL.


----------



## Spectral0 (Nov 17, 2010)

TishPug said:


> I use google chrome, and he saw furaffinity when opening a new tab. (Thank god I don't look at murry stuff.)
> 
> then the forums.
> 
> ...


 Good for you. If someone discovered my profile I would drop dead immediately. Good that I have my own PC, never forget to clean the history and use CCleaner regulary.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, you don't need to "come out" for something that is just a hobby... More or less...


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Just a pro-tip that, while in general it's alright to snipe at 4chan, don't go overboard with it.  Several members of FAF (FurAffinity Forums) are members of it, insofar as they browse certain boards.  More importantly, though, it's mostly eyed neutrally here, and giving a sign of a rabid hate* is an easy way to pain yourself as a target.  Take me and my reaction to "BAAAAW HYOOMANS" threads. :mrgreen:
> 
> *Not saying you have a rabid hate, but giving something that looks of one is often all that's needed here.
> 
> ...


 
Someone left a 40 oz full of piss in the lobby today.


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Nov 18, 2010)

My mom had a faux fur coat in her closet. Does that make it a furry closet? When I was little I would play hide and seek and would often come out of the "furry closet"
Sanity FTW


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 19, 2010)

KokoroTheDragon said:


> Does that make it a furry closet?


 
Technically that makes it a poorly delivered joke.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

*Is this some kind of joke? *


This rather reminds me of a similar thread about homosexuality. A confused, homosexual hypocrite posted a thread in which he presented his supposed â€œcontemptâ€ for those who have the urge to come out of the closet. His main point seemed to be that seeing as homosexuality is more of a â€œdeviationâ€ than an actual sexual orientation (a mental illness if you will) one shouldnâ€™t feel the need to come out of the closet in the first place. Needless to say he was met with a great deal of criticism. 

By now such ignorant prejudice is considered politically incorrect. Unfortunately the same negative sentiments are still being expressed quite liberally in other context about other sexualities. 

By now I think that engagement in the furry fandom can go beyond what definition of a â€œhobbyâ€ and it could very well be a lifestyle to a great many. I think the rapid growth of this fandom, the many conventions, peoples obsession with fursuits and art rather makes the case rather self-evident. 

Nuffâ€™ said. 

Iâ€™m advocating a more scientific and tolerant approach. For more information about your own fandom this here pragragh is cut out of the Wikipedia article. And this section doesnâ€™t even deal with the sexual aspects! 

_The phrases furry lifestyle and furry lifestyler first appeared in July 1996. "furry" specific to this group: "a person with an important emotional/spiritual connection with an animal or animals, real, fictional or symbolic."[50]
In their 2007 survey, Gerbasi et al. examined what it meant to be a furry, and proposed a topology in which to categorise different "types" of furries. The largest group â€” 38% of those surveyed â€” described their interest in furry fandom predominately as a "route to socializing with others who share common interests such as anthropomorphic art and costumes."[10] However they also identified furries who saw themselves as "other than human", and/or who desired to become more like the furry species which they identified with.[8][10] This distinction can be viewed in light of the findings of the larger Furry Survey, according to which a majority of furries consider themselves to be predominantly human, while about 6% do not consider themselves human at all_


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Furry is not a sexuality. Or a lifestyle. 

And those who don't consider themselves human aren't really furry. They're otherkin. Spiritual connections to animals are more therian-esque.

And even if it were, there's really no reason to "come out of the closet", per say. It's just going to end in you getting ridiculed.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Liar said:


> Furry is not a sexuality. Or a lifestyle.
> 
> And those who don't consider themselves human aren't really furry. They're otherkin. Spiritual connections to animals are more therian-esque.
> 
> And even if it were, there's really no reason to "come out of the closet", per say. It's just going to end in you getting ridiculed.



And what scientific data do you found that one, fine sire?

See my post above. By those standards, fine sir, any homosexual or anyone with a deviating sexuality should not crave for public acceptance because they might be "ridiculed". I'm sure that's not what you meant. 

The Furry Fandom is a lifestyle for a great many. Even more are sexually attracted to anthropomorphized animals. Hence the furry fandoms reputation. To the mainstream community, and with all likelihood the few researches who focused on this fandom, the furry fandom is a "paraphilia". I suggest you try to live with it.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> And what scientific data do you found that one, fine sire?
> 
> See my post above. By those standards, fine sir, any homosexual or anyone with a deviating sexuality should not crave for public acceptance because they might be "ridiculed". I'm sure that's not what you meant.
> 
> The Furry Fandom is a lifestyle for a great many. Even more are sexually attracted to anthropomorphized animals. Hence the furry fandoms reputation. To the mainstream community, and with all likelihood the few researches who focused on this fandom, the furry fandom is a "paraphilia". I suggest you try to live with it.


 
Why would you want to tell people you're attracted to animals, anyway? That's like going up to my family and saying "Oh, by the way, I really enjoy this type of porn."

Anthro animals aren't real, therefore it is impossible for anyone to have a sexuality based on that.


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Carl, if you're going to make an argument defending something so stupid as coming out of the closet because of a GOD DAMMED HOBBY, then don't make it any less shitty by using shitty sources. Not that using something slightly better would make you look like any less of a jackass though.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Hey Carl, if you're going to make an argument defending something so stupid as coming out of the closet because of a GOD DAMMED HOBBY, then don't make it any less shitty by using shitty sources. Not that using something slightly better would make you look like any less of a jackass though.


 
Yeay! I managed to offend someone on the internet. 

Really now, Willow, you can do better than that. There is no need for such childish invectives. You didnt even care to tell just why your perception of this fandom was conflicting with my post. If you care to criticize the only legitimate research I could find on this peculiar fandom then _by all means_ refer me to a more reliable source. No, Im being serious. I am not questioning you. I'm not trying to prove you wrong. I am really interested in whatever academic research you might have. 

Im eagerly awaiting your response fine sire!

*Note* that I never once defended the idea of coming out of the closet because of, well whatever feeling of obligation you might have. I am just trying to inject just a tiny little bit of realism into the dark nadir that is this thread.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Stop saying "good/fine sir". It's irritating. 

Also, what "academic research" do you have, _besides_ wikipedia?


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Yeay! I managed to offend someone on the internet.
> 
> Really now, Willow, you can do better than that. There is no need for such childish invectives. You didnt even care to tell just why your perception of this fandom was conflicting with my post. If you care to criticize the only legitimate research I could find on this peculiar fandom then _by all means_ refer me to a more reliable source. No, Im being serious. I am not questioning you. IÃ¤m not trying to prove you wrong. I am really interested in whatever academic research you might have.
> 
> ...


 To start off, I'm not offended. Just peeved. 

Second, I don't need to do any "academic" research on a hobby, which you seem to be taking _way_ too seriously. Not that Wikipedia of all places can be counted as an academic source to begin with, good try though. 

Third, your little bold quip "Is this some kind of joke" tipped me off at least to thinking you thought this whole idea of "you don't have to come out as furry" wasn't true. 

Fourth and final, don't call me sire. Edit: I'm not a prince


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> To start off, I'm not offended. Just peeved.
> 
> Second, I don't need to do any "academic" research on a hobby, which you seem to be taking _way_ too seriously. Not that Wikipedia of all places can be counted as an academic source to begin with, good try though.
> 
> ...


 

Firstly, I found it appropriate to address fellow gentlemen of fine eminence with proper titles, fine sire. 
Now as the the â€œresearchâ€. Perhaps you didnâ€™t read the entire paragraph but Wikipedia is not a source as much as it is a accumulation of information and you will find that even this article refers to actual research. 

The article cited research by: Kathleen C. Gerbasi1, Nicholas Paolone, Justin Higner, Laura L. Scaletta1,
Penny L. Bernstein2, Samuel Conway3, and Adam Privitera4. Social Science Division, Psychology, Niagara County Community College, Sanborn, Biological Sciences, Kent State University Stark, N. Canton, OH 44720 Chairman of Anthrocon, Inc., PO Box 476, Malvern, PA 19355 State University of New York, Buffalo, NY

Before you utter another word you should have a look at this extensive, scientific report from the State University of New York and the section for Biological Research from the Kent State University. 
http://www2.asanet.org/sectionanimals/articles/GerbasilFurries.pdf

And you are fully right to say that I am taking this too seriously. But in my quest to prove my points there is no limit to my ambition. Now is there anything else you like to question? Aside from the legitimacy of my posts that is?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Firstly, I found it appropriate to address fellow gentlemen of fine eminence with proper titles, fine sire.


 
Willow is female.

Also, are these people furries? (As to why they'd be researching them, I'm guessing a last minute college research paper.)


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Liar said:


> Stop saying "good/fine sir". It's irritating.
> 
> Also, what "academic research" do you have, _besides_ wikipedia?


 
Nor have I forgotten about you, dear friend. But I believe my reply to your fellow attacker rather answers your question. Thank you!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Nor have I forgotten about you, dear friend. But I believe my reply to your fellow attacker rather answers your question. Thank you!


 
..."Attacker"?

Ah, I see. Just a stereotypical furry lifestyler, nothing to see here.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm afraid they are! Are you sure you're a furry? You, and your female friend, arent exactly displaying a great deal of knowledge, im afraid.

EDIT: 

Oh no Im not a furry lifestyler. I am something by far worse!


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> I'm afraid they are! Are you sure you're a furry? You, and your female friend, arent exactly displaying a great deal of knowledge, im afraid.


 
I will refrain from speaking with you, because of the "subtle" ad hominems in your "debate".


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Firstly, I found it appropriate to address fellow gentlemen of fine eminence with proper titles, fine sire.


Ummm, I'm not a prince or any form of royalty. 



> Before you utter another word you should have a look at this extensive, scientific report from the State University of New York and the section for Biological Research from the Kent State University.
> http://www2.asanet.org/sectionanimals/articles/GerbasilFurries.pdf


Oh okay, so basically this is a tl;dr version of what a majority of furries could have told you. Really? 



> And you are fully right to say that I am taking this too seriously. But in my quest to prove my points there is no limit to my ambition. Now is there anything else you like to question? Aside from the legitimacy of my posts that is?


 Please stop.

Edit: Just because someone doesn't spend hours looking for "academic" studies on furries, doesn't mean they're not furry. It's a hobby. 
Hell, does the anime fandom get this much grief? Probably not.


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> By now I think that engagement in the furry fandom can go beyond what definition of a â€œhobbyâ€ and it could very well be a lifestyle to a great many. I think the rapid growth of this fandom, the many conventions, peoples obsession with fursuits and art rather makes the case rather self-evident.


 
Even though it may be a lifestyle to some, that still doesn't justify "coming out" and telling everyone that you're a furry. You would ultimately end up annoying people who don't care about this sort of thing.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Ummm, I'm not a prince or any form of royalty.
> 
> Oh okay, so basically this is a tl;dr version of what a majority of furries could have told you. Really?
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me? The anime fandom, if you can call it that, has gotten MORE academic focus. The community is subject to constant, often negatively biased, research! 

A rather interesting subject if you ask me.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Even though it may be a lifestyle to some, that still doesn't justify "coming out" and telling everyone that you're a furry. You would ultimately end up annoying people who don't care about this sort of thing.


 
Yeah I see. Now where I come from, a magic place beyond the rainbow that is, people post political or sociological opinions with a certain measure of intellectualism. If you post a thread with a opinion you should be ready to defend it. If you question MY opinion you should be ready to provide sources. Where I come from the lack of logical reasoning is considered prone to failure. 

Apparently, this isnt exactly the forum for mature, intellectual discussions now is it? It seems like people are more likely to get annoyed when questioned.


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Yeah I see. Now where I come from, a magic place beyond the rainbow that is, people post political or sociological opinions with a certain measure of intellectualism. If you post a thread with a opinion you should be ready to defend it. If you question MY opinion you should be ready to provide sources. Where I come from the lack of logical reasoning is considered prone to failure.
> 
> Apparently, this isnt exactly the forum for mature, intellectual discussions now is it? It seems like people are more likely to get annoyed when questioned.


 
You're asking for a source? Okay. I actually did "come out" as a furry  some time ago. In my experience, no one gave a shit. I made WAY too big  of a deal out of it. If you're a lifestyler or a fetishist, good, keep  it to yourself. Not many people want to hear about it. That's what I'm getting at here. People just don't care.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> You're asking for a source? Okay. I actually did "come out" as a furry  some time ago. In my experience, no one gave a shit. I made WAY too big  of a deal out of it. If you're a lifestyler or a fetishist, good, keep  it to yourself. Not many people want to hear about it. That's what I'm getting at here. People just don't care.


 
Well I cant very well deny the logical reasoning in that comment! 

But if you actually "came out" with being a furry, and even made a "way" too big of a deal out it - isnt kinda hypocritical for you to accuse ME of being an obsessed furry? It seems like you have our own issues, dear friend. 


And seeing as I've gotten at least a dozen replies since my first comment the argument "nobody cares" kinda fails as well. 

Now you have a choice DrumFur (very creative username I must say) you can either follow your own principle and leave this discussion be. You dont care then prove it. Dont reply to this post and let me feel like a victor. 

Or you could use whatever brains you have to try to form a real argument. A proper argument. An apt argument. 

I'll leave you with this ultimatum.


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2010)

First off, I'm not accusing you of being an obsessed furry. Second, surely I can learn from my mistakes, right?

 Also, what exactly do you want me to prove? I'm not arguing against the  fact that a furry can be more than a lifestyle. This seems to be just a  matter of "Do people really care if you're a furry?". Do _you_  really think people really care if you're a furry or not? We're not  replying because we care that you're a furry, we're replying because  you're logic isn't quite sound.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> First off, I'm not accusing you of being an obsessed furry. Second, surely I can learn from my mistakes, right?
> 
> Also, what exactly do you want me to prove? I'm not arguing against the  fact that a furry can be more than a lifestyle. This seems to be just a  matter of "Do people really care if you're a furry?". Do _you_  really think people really care if you're a furry or not? We're not  replying because we care that you're a furry, we're replying because  you're logic isn't quite sound.



How is my logical "not quite sound"? I'm saying that the furry fandom is more than a hobby to many people. I provide facts and logical reasoning to back it up. It's quite simple now isn't it?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2010)

This thread has just gotten interesting.


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> First off, I'm not accusing you of being an obsessed furry. Second, surely I can learn from my mistakes, right?
> 
> Also, what exactly do you want me to prove? I'm not arguing against the  fact that a furry can be more than a lifestyle. This seems to be just a  matter of "Do people really care if you're a furry?". Do _you_  really think people really care if you're a furry or not? We're not  replying because we care that you're a furry, we're replying because  you're logic isn't quite sound.


The point of this thread is to show people that there's no need to get all worried and freak out because you don't want people finding out you're a furry, when a majority of the time people could really care less. And if they really do care, to hell with them.


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> How is my logical "not quite sound"? I'm saying that the furry fandom is more than a hobby to many people. I provide facts and logical reasoning to back it up. It's quite simple now isn't it?


 
I agree with this completely.

EDIT: And with what Willow said.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> The point of this thread is to show people that there's no need to get all worried and freak out because you don't want people finding out you're a furry, when a majority of the time people could really care less. And if they really do care, to hell with them.


 
And then you have the other half of the furry populace that come out as a furry and get ridiculed by their friends/Classmates/siblings.
They freak out because no one will accept them for "Coming out of the furry closet". :V

There's no need to hide it like it is some deviant thing, but at the same time there's no need to tell anyone.


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And then you have the other half of the furry populace that come out as a furry and get ridiculed by their friends/Classmates/siblings.
> They freak out because no one will accept them for "Coming out of the furry closet". :V


I think I told like, a few of my friends and they were just kinda like "okay". Wasn't necessarily a coming out thing though



> There's no need to hide it like it is some deviant thing, but at the same time there's no need to tell anyone.


 It's only something to hide if you make it so. Keep your bedroom stuff in the bedroom.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I agree with this completely.
> 
> EDIT: And with what Willow said.


 


And you donâ€™t see the paradox in such intolerance coming from a furry? No offence but the furry fandom doesnâ€™t exactly enjoy the best of reputations. You are being frown upon by virtually everyone. The last thing individuals like Willow should do is resorting into prejudicing against your own fandom. It will only create internal conflicts. 

One cannot deny that there are a great many furries that are lifestylers( I really donâ€™t know what that term suggests but perhaps it regards people who visits conventions frequently or find some inner emotional connection with animals) and paraphiliacs (people who like â€œyiffâ€) 

Like it or not but you are all in the same boat. I accept a great many things but one thing that I cannot accept is cowardliness.  And to turn against your own â€œkindâ€ when things get a little rough is nothing but spineless. 

Now, Willow has probably convinced herself that there is a great deal of difference between her and other furs. But itâ€™s just a mental protection. Wake up and release that the world sees you as the same. Donâ€™t turn on your next.


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Now, Willow has probably convinced herself that there is a great deal of difference between her and other furs. But itâ€™s just a mental protection. Wake up and release that the world sees you as the same. Donâ€™t turn on your next.


 ......what are you even talking about now?!


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> ......what are you even talking about now?!


 
"Hey Carl, if you're going to make an argument defending something so stupid as coming out of the closet because of a GOD DAMMED HOBBY,"

You are saying that the furry fandom is nothing less than a hobby thus claiming that those who call them sell furry lifestylers are either inexistent or confused. 

That is an ignorant statement. I can simplify my logic: You dont have the "right" to in intolerant against your fandom likes.


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> "Hey Carl, if you're going to make an argument defending something so stupid as coming out of the closet because of a GOD DAMMED HOBBY,"
> 
> You are saying that the furry fandom is nothing less than a hobby thus claiming that those who call them sell furry lifestylers are either inexistent or confused.
> 
> That is an ignorant statement. I can simplify my logic: You dont have the "right" to in intolerant against your fandom likes.


 You shouldn't assume things, I'm pretty sure you're familiar with the saying that goes along with assumption. 

Furry is first and foremost a hobby, though some people take it beyond those realms and make the fandom their life's work or something close to it. 
Though let's not pull up quotes from earlier, let's talk about what we've got right now.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> You shouldn't assume things, I'm pretty sure you're familiar with the saying that goes along with assumption.
> 
> Furry is first and foremost a hobby, though some people take it beyond those realms and make the fandom their life's work or something close to it.
> Though let's not pull up quotes from earlier, let's talk about what we've got right now.


 
Sure lets do just that. 

I referred to some scientific research earlier in this thread. One of the many conclusions of this research was that many furries see as more than just a hobby. If not a majority. Now if you say that the fandom is exclusively a hobby arent you rather coming with an ignorant statement? 

Let's assume that there are furries with personality complexes or similar problems that view the furry fandom is something that defines their sexuality or self-image. (Remember that a sexuality is more than just about sex and that the furry fandom is sampled as a potential "paraphilia") Do these individuals deserve to be ridiculed?


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Sure lets do just that.


This isn't what I was referring too...but whatever

V



> I referred to some scientific research earlier in this thread. One of the many conclusions of this research was that many furries see as more than just a hobby. If not a majority. Now if you say that the fandom is exclusively a hobby arent you rather coming with an ignorant statement?


I never used the word exclusive in any context. The fandom's about as much of a hobby as anime with members who take it the extra step. 



> Let's assume that there are furries with personality complexes or similar problems that view the furry fandom is something that defines their sexuality or self-image. (Remember that a sexuality is more than just about sex and that the furry fandom is sampled as a potential "paraphilia") Do these individuals deserve to be ridiculed?


 Depends on if they let it run their life. But that goes for anyone of any fandom or subculture. Take it too far and expect to have one person disapprove.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> This isn't what I was referring too...but whatever
> 
> V
> 
> ...


 
What is your definition of too far?


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> What is your definition of too far?


 I'm pretty sure I said it several times. 

Letting the fandom run your life. Obsessing over it. Everything you do is for your hobby. 

I don't think I can get any clearer than that.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm pretty sure I said it several times.
> 
> Letting the fandom run your life. Obsessing over it. Everything you do is for your hobby.
> 
> I don't think I can get any clearer than that.


This is true for any hobby, I'd add. People that like anime that are suddenly hoarding everything Asian ever and keep wanting to go to Japan, a train model collecter who has a basement full of train models that he obsesses over and won't stop talking about, etc.

It's _very_ irritating when people do this too, because they refuse to talk about anything other than their "lifestyle". Which is really just over-glorifying a hobby.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm pretty sure I said it several times.
> 
> Letting the fandom run your life. Obsessing over it. Everything you do is for your hobby.
> 
> I don't think I can get any clearer than that.



No, in fact you've been changing your perspective ever since we started this little convo. You have posted 13,463 comments since Feb 2010. I assume you rather like the forum. Given your profile id say you rather like zoomorphism as well. Do you have a "fursona"? Your ambiguous, indistinct definition of the obsessed fur could just as easily be applied to you.  


What did you think when you replied to my post in the first place. What motivated you?


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Liar said:


> This is true for any hobby, I'd add. People that like anime that are suddenly hoarding everything Asian ever and keep wanting to go to Japan, a train model collecter who has a basement full of train models that he obsesses over and won't stop talking about, etc.
> 
> It's _very_ irritating when people do this too, because they refuse to talk about anything other than their "lifestyle". Which is really just over-glorifying a hobby.


 

You are on a very concrete level here. I discuss moral, applied ethics and what is widely considered politically correct. Im trying to define your mental line between what is "normal" and what is "obsessive". 

I'm trying to force you to justify your opinions. If you say that "Furry is not a sexuality. Or a lifestyle " then you'd better have an facts or at least logics to back it up with. (In this case you are just simply wrong) 

If you say that "there's really no reason to "come out of the closet", per say. It's just going to end in you getting ridiculed" 

Then you need to explain why you express that opinion. Let me give you a hint. Do you think that there is no reason for homosexuals to come out of the closet as they will just be ridiculed anyway?


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> No, in fact you've been changing your perspective ever since we started this little convo.


Not really, you're misinterpreting my posts pretty bad though and taking things out of context. 



> You have posted 13,463 comments since Feb 2010. I assume you rather like the forum.


Not exactly, I frequent this forum for lack of anything better to do. This one and several others. 



> Given your profile id say you rather like zoomorphism as well.


Not sure where you got that from



> Do you have a "fursona"?


Hellooo, Willow. 



> Your ambiguous, indistinct definition of the obsessed fur could just as easily be applied to you.


Not really, seeing as how I have a functioning life outside of the fandom. It's not _controlling_ my life. I'm only on these forums in the afternoon or when I have free time. There's a lot of it when there's not much of anything to do elsewhere. That and it's freezing outside. 



> What did you think when you replied to my post in the first place. What motivated you?


 Debate.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 19, 2010)

Liar said:


> This is true for any hobby, I'd add. People that like anime that are suddenly hoarding everything Asian ever and keep wanting to go to Japan, a train model collecter who has a basement full of train models that he obsesses over and won't stop talking about, etc.
> 
> It's _very_ irritating when people do this too, because they refuse to talk about anything other than their "lifestyle". Which is really just over-glorifying a hobby.


 
I had a neighbor like that with cars. He literally drove his family broke by buying cars he didn't need and lied to his wife to get them. His garage caught fire right before he moved (I swear it wasn't me, the drill charger beat me to it lol) and he used his insurance money, $10k I think, to buy unneeded car parts instead of: new tools he needed, replace his kids' outdoor toys such as there bikes and toy cars and food they needed. He was a huge dumbass.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> You are on a very concrete level here. I discuss moral, applied ethics and what is widely considered politically correct. Im trying to define your mental line between what is "normal" and what is "obsessive".
> 
> I'm trying to force you to justify your opinions. If you say that "Furry is not a sexuality. Or a lifestyle " then you'd better have an facts or at least logics to back it up with. (In this case you are just simply wrong)
> 
> ...


 First off, I was just agreeing with Willow, because I do not like talking with people that have superiority complexes.

Secondly, homosexuality is not furry. Stop that.

Thirdly, I honestly don't care if you want to treat furry like it somehow actually matters in the real world or not. That's your call. What I'm saying is, don't try to get other people's opinions on it to change. Because they won't. They will think it's weird. People you "come out" to will think it's weird that you care so much.

Lastly, 


> You have posted 13,463 comments since Feb 2010. I assume you rather like the forum. Given your profile id say you rather like zoomorphism as well. Do you have a "fursona"? Your ambiguous, indistinct definition of the obsessed fur could just as easily be applied to you.


You are making _a lot_ of assumptions.
Check out Rants and Raves or off topic. That's why people like this forum. Not the furry talk.




wox said:


> I had a neighbor like that with cars. He literally drove his family broke by buying cars he didn't need and lied to his wife to get them. His garage caught fire right before he moved (I swear it wasn't me, the drill charger beat me to it lol) and he used his insurance money, $10k I think, to buy unneeded car parts instead of: new tools he needed, replace his kids' outdoor toys such as there bikes and toy cars and food they needed. He was a huge dumbass.


 My dad is like that with Native American stuff. He splurges on it. At least he doesn't try to pretend to be Native American >.>


----------



## Folflet (Nov 19, 2010)

Liar said:


> My dad is like that with Native American stuff. He splurges on it. At least he doesn't try to pretend to be Native American >.>


 
I wouldn't be surprised if that guy I told you about did pretend he was a car lol. I think he went through 6 cars in 2.5 years.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Not really, you're misinterpreting my posts pretty bad though and taking things out of context.
> 
> 
> Not exactly, I frequent this forum for lack of anything better to do. This one and several others.
> ...


 
You have posted preposterously many comments. You have your very own fursona. You seem more or less "obsessed" with furry art. Now, what stops me from defining you as a fandom obsessive furry? 

Do you see what im getting at? 

What we define as deviating is all just a question of subjectivity and definition. And thus one should never take it upon himself to judge other people (in this case furs) from scientifically or logically unfounded criteria. Do you know what I mean with unfounded criteria?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

wox said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that guy I told you about did pretend he was a car lol. I think he went through 6 cars in 2.5 years.


 
There's a person on FA with a "car monster" sona. It's actually pretty cool.

Cars are an expensive hobby, and a wallet-destroying obsession.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

"Secondly, homosexuality is not furry. Stop that."

Homosexuality is a sexuality. Paraphilia is a sexuality. The furry fandom provides a paraphilia. People can have the furry fandom as their sexual orientation. 

"Thirdly, I honestly don't care if you want to treat furry like it somehow actually matters in the real world or not."

The difference between what you do in real life and what you do on the internet is irrelevant. What matters is how much time you spend doing it. You are a dedicated fur now arent you? 

"don't try to get other people's opinions on it to change. Because they won't. They will think it's weird."

You think its weird. You think its weird that someone is trying to get you to think. To me its a pretty normal pastime. 

"You are making a lot of assumptions."

Im trying to prove a point.


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> You have posted preposterously many comments. You have your very own fursona. You seem more or less "obsessed" with furry art. Now, what stops me from defining you as a fandom obsessive furry?
> 
> Do you see what im getting at here.


Oh you're looking at my favorites on FA, wow that's pretty funny. You remember when I mentioned earlier what they say about assumption?

Yea. "When you assume, you make an ass out of you and me". 

You're basing your opinion solely on the amount of art I have in my favorites or the amount of posts I have, on a website. But that's just a small part of it. Willow is just a small part of a bigger picture. 
Get this though, I have a fursona yes, and he's pretty developed. What you may not realize though is that I never refer to myself as Willow. Ever. 

The furry fandom only accounts for a small portion of my life.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> Oh you're looking at my favorites on FA, wow that's pretty funny. You remember when I mentioned earlier what they say about assumption?
> 
> Yea. "When you assume, you make an ass out of you and me".
> 
> ...


 
Oh Christ you are just not getting it do you?

I couldnt care less about your dedication to the furry fandom. I dont think you are an obsessive fur. Heck I didnt even know you had a dA page. 

Im trying to show how EASY it is to make subjective assumptions. That's exactly what I did. I categorized you. You are an obsessive furry. Something is wrong with you. Im normal. You are deviating. 

Now thats the kind of thinking we want to cure now isnt it?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Homosexuality is a sexuality. Paraphilia is a sexuality. The furry fandom provides a paraphilia. People can have the furry fandom as their sexual orientation.


Give me a source on how paraphilias for things that don't exist constitutes an entire sexual identity. 




> The difference between what you do in real life and what you do on the internet is irrelevant. What matters is how much time you spend doing it. You are a dedicated fur now arent you?


No. I'm not. I'm a person who likes furry, but I don't dedicate my whole life to it. If you equate posting on an internet forum with a sexuality or "obsession", then I honestly can't help you. My "obsession" is writing. And taxidermy. Because to me, those matter. This is just a community I like, not my entire life.




> You think its weird. You think its weird that someone is trying to get you to think. To me its a pretty normal pastime.


Let me specify: treating furry like a sexuality is weird. It's a kink. Tell me, how is coming out as a furry any different than coming out as a gurophile, a hentai lover, or on the other end, as a model train collector?




> Im trying to prove a point.


About how you're right and everyone else is wrong?


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> "When you assume, you make an ass out of you and me".


 
That reminds me of that fresh prince of belaire episode that says "When you make an assumption you'll be an ass and the ump will shun you", it left me on the floor laughing my ass off.

So that I'm more on topic, Liar and Willow, you're just feeding the troll. I know you two are better than that.


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> I'm trying to show how EASY it is to make subjective assumptions. That's exactly what I did. I categorized you.


 The only problem with this is the fact that I never mentioned categorization. I only said that it's an obsession for some.

You're exaggerating and taking a lot of my posts out of context.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

wox said:


> So that I'm more on topic, Liar and Willow, you're just feeding the troll. I know you two are better than that.


 I like poking things with sharp sticks, sometimes. But I'm about to go do something more productive.

Like write porn or something. I don't know.


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

wox said:


> So that I'm more on topic, Liar and Willow, you're just feeding the troll. I know you two are better than that.


 True enough, this is getting pretty ridiculous now anyway.

I need sleep soon.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 20, 2010)

"Give me a source on how paraphilias for things that don't exist constitutes an entire sexual identity. "

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraphilia

You dont seem to know what "paraphilia" is. 



"Let me specify: treating furry like a sexuality is weird. It's a kink. Tell me, how is coming out as a furry any different than coming out as a gurophile, a hentai lover, or on the other end, as a model train collector?"

If a model train collector is sexually attracted to trains then he is suffering from what some would call a paraphilia. Its something he is born with. Its a biological, genetically created condition. He cant help it. He deserves not to be ridiculed no matter how funny his sexual attraction is. Same with furs, gays and everyone. 

Is treating "furry" (i guess you mean the furry fandom) as a sexual kink is weird? Well, thats what most people are doing. In fact why dont you read the Encyclopedia Dramatica on Furries and youll understand exactly what the world thinks of you. 

And before you say "well thats only for sick obsessive furries" remember that you could just as easily be labeled as one. (Unless you, like me, only accept scientific logical reasoning) 

About how you're right and everyone else is wrong?

I am wrong the moment i come with a personal statement. This far I havent actually presented any subjective statements. I just bring up general facts with relevant sources. My opinion however is that everyone should take the responsibility to find an opinion founded on facts. Not only personal prejudgement. PARTICULARLY if you are a furry.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

Liar said:


> I like poking things with sharp sticks, sometimes. But I'm about to go do something more productive.
> 
> Like write porn or something. I don't know.


 
I guess it is more fun to do that sometimes. Write porn? I don't get it. Is it like this
..._,-' '-,_
 .//(+)(+)\\
                                                                                                              //.  )....(.  \\
                                                                                                                  ..../..'..\
                                                                                                                 .../  .^.  \


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> "Give me a source on how paraphilias for things that don't exist constitutes an entire sexual identity. "
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraphilia
> 
> ...


 Here's what sets furry aside from being a gurophile or a hentai lover. Furry's only sexual if you make it whereas the other two already are sexual. You really can't say "I'm not into hentai for the sexual side of it" because that's a pretty big contradiction. 

Seriously though, I'm pretty sure we're not getting anywhere with this guy.


----------



## Jude (Nov 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> Here's what sets furry aside from being a gurophile or a hentai lover. Furry's only sexual if you make it whereas the other two already are sexual. You really can't say "I'm not into hentai for the sexual side of it" because that's a pretty big contradiction.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm pretty sure we're not getting anywhere with this guy.


 
To be fair though, hentai is pretty synonymous with yiff. You can be into anime and not hentai. Same for furries and yiff.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> To be fair though, hentai is pretty synonymous with yiff. You can be into anime and not hentai. Same for furries and yiff.


 
and vice versa, I like hentai (I can hear the trolls on their way now) but not anime.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

wox said:


> I guess it is more fun to do that sometimes. Write porn? I don't get it. Is it like this
> ..._,-' '-,_
> .//(+)(+)\\
> //.  )....(.  \\
> ...


 
No it involves emotional and romantic aspects an-

Never mind, yeah, it's p much that.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

I was just messing with ya. I know what you meant, I just wanted to find a reason to show off my sick text art skeelz lol.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

wox said:


> I was just messing with ya. I know what you meant, I just wanted to find a reason to show off my sick text art skeelz lol.


 
Well it summarizes most smut, though x3


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

yea

Woot 100th post again, my last topic got deleted so I lost like 50 posts to it and I'm back up again.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

Crap I accidentally reported him for keygen posting, it's not a kegen site, it's repair but still off topic. 

Have you gone to the introductions area, it would be the proper place to post.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

wox said:


> Crap I accidentally reported him for keygen posting, it's not a kegen site, it's repair but still off topic.
> 
> Have you gone to the introductions area, it would be the proper place to post.


 
Um, dude.

That's a spambot.


----------



## Willow (Nov 20, 2010)

wox said:


> Crap I accidentally reported him for keygen posting, it's not a kegen site, it's repair but still off topic.
> 
> Have you gone to the introductions area, it would be the proper place to post.


 Obvious spambot is obvious.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

Damnit stupid sleep deprivation, you're making me look stupid. No sleep in 3 days, I'm going for a new personal record.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 20, 2010)

wox said:


> Crap I accidentally reported him for keygen posting, it's not a kegen site, it's repair but still off topic.
> 
> Have you gone to the introductions area, it would be the proper place to post.



That was definitely a forum spammer, even if not a bot.  I always check link reputations and IPs before bringing down the banhammer.  Besides, most types of advertising aren't allowed here anyway, even though that alone isn't a permabannable offense.



wox said:


> Damnit stupid sleep deprivation, you're making me look stupid. No sleep in 3 days, I'm going for a new personal record.


 
No worries.  You did the right thing anyway.  Carry on.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you, I don't feel as stupid now lol.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Nov 20, 2010)

Liar said:


> Cars are an expensive hobby, and a wallet-destroying obsession.


 
Hey now, it only costs a lot if you add up all the receipts. Don't get me wrong, cars are an expensive hobby. I will be putting in about $15 grand into mine to fully restore it.

Anything can be a wallet destroying obsession if you let it control you.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 20, 2010)

Boring thread got boring...


----------



## Grendel (Nov 20, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> And what scientific data do you found that one, fine sire?


You are trying way too hard to sound intelligent. And you are failing horribly. A retarded ADD five year old would recognize how much you are attempting to pose as a psuedo-intelligent life form. I respect tunicates more than you.

Also, "sire" is different than "sir". Learn your words before you spew them.

Now, you also ask for "academic" and "scientific" sources, but then you contradict yourself and post shit from Wikipedia. If you had ever stepped foot near a college campus or place of acadamia you would know better. Wikipedia is a terrible non-scientific, non-academic pisspoor source of information. So stop pretending to be intelligent; you're not and it is painfully obvious.

*EDIT*: The last few pages have provided me with much laughter. I find the words of idiots very, very amusing. 

Dear Carl, people with hobbies don't need to "come out" about them. My grandmother doesn't need to "come out" about her knitting, and I do not have to "come out" about enjoying cartoon animals. Furry is a hobby, a fandom, and is neither a sexual orientation nor lifestyle. 
I realize that you are probably new, but please try to contain such outbursts of stupid as others on this forum find your vomiting of letters and sentences into posts as annoying rather than humerous as I do.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 20, 2010)

"You are trying way too hard to sound intelligent. I respect tunicates more than you."

Well, as Im sure you already know, my educated friend, tunicates can very beautiful and are indeed a very essential part of the ecosystem!  

But I am not trying to sound intelligent. If I was I'd be writing eloquent posts. My posts arent eloquent. They are just filled of medieval idioms if anything. Itâ€™s but a simple gimmick I got going. Feel free to define a wide vocabulary as a sign of intelligence but that would be your conclusion â€“ not mine. I donâ€™t resort to contumelies. 

â€œAlso, "sire" is different than "sir". Learn your words before you spew them.â€

Its your first post and you are already grasping at straws. 

Sire is â€œA title of address formerly used for a man of rank and authorityâ€. "Sir" is just a term of address for a man. The word sire implies a certain compliance which is only appropriate for a humble guest such as me. 

â€œNow, you also ask for "academic" and "scientific" sources, but then you contradict yourself and post shit from Wikipedia.â€ 

Wikipedia is not a source. But itâ€™s an accumulation of sources. This article in particular is a nice summary for those unfamiliar with the term. If you want an actual source for the definition I would recommend a dictionary. 

â€œThe last few pages have provided me with much laughter. I find the words of idiots very, very amusing.â€

Well then! You should be nothing but pleased with my posts. However I donâ€™t think thatâ€™s the case. You are obviously either offended or just on search for a quarrel.  

â€œDear Carl, people with hobbies don't need to "come out. Furry is a hobby, a fandom, and is neither a sexual orientation nor lifestyle. â€œ

Did you read my posts at all? This is what me, Willow, and her group of forum friends have been debating. Their argument is that the furry fandom is nothing but a hobby because, well, they say so. My argument is that their conclusion doesnâ€™t equal with the Furry survey results. I can provide sources. 

Any questions? 

â€œI realize that you are probably newâ€

New to say the least! Perhaps you can show me around! But it seems like you are rather new to forum as well. In fact, you joined a few years after me.


----------



## Willow (Nov 21, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> Sire is â€œA title of address formerly used for a man of rank and authorityâ€. "Sir" is just a term of address for a man. The word sire implies a certain compliance which is only appropriate for a humble guest such as me.


No it really isn't. 



> Their argument is that the furry fandom is nothing but a hobby because, well, they say so.


It's not because _we_ say so, it's been a mutual agreement between the majority of users here and so forth. 



> My argument is that their conclusion doesnâ€™t equal with the Furry survey results. I can provide sources.


Good for you, the only problem with the survey is that people tend to you know, skew results. You might as well take those results up with a grain of salt.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 21, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> I referred to some scientific research earlier in this thread.





> scientific research


Haha.. nice! Statistics are in no way 'science', but that was amusing anyways.

It's true that the furry fandom can be considered a lifestyle, but digging up and fucking corpses can also be considered a lifestyle. You're pretty much arguing semantics about something that is subjective no matter what angle you use. We're talking about a fandom based entirely around cartoons and art regarding anthropomorphic animals. It's centered around make-believe. If someone obsesses over it, or brags about how they constantly masterbate to animal-like drawings, it's not irrational to call them fucking retards.

This "coming out as a furry" deal. It's the equivalent to a teenager/adult "coming out" about how they were a Ninja Turtle in their game of pretend, and possibly going so far as to mention the huge stiffy they got from it. Well.. that's exactly what it is.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 21, 2010)

*"Statistics are in no way 'science', but that was amusing anyways"*

Do you mean "in no way scientific"? And if you do, wouldnâ€™t the words "legitimate" or "reliable" work better?

What I mean is that statistics are, of course, scientific references. Actually the accumulation and evaluation of statistics is very vital and much scientific research, depending on context and subject. Especially when it comes to sociological research. (as in research about furries) 
In the end Matt, (is that your name? At least thatâ€™s what a certain furaffinity profile suggests) this has nothing to do with the furry closet. I have no opinion on that subject. I just preach self-awareness.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 21, 2010)

*â€œIf someone obsesses over it, or brags about how they constantly masterbate to animal-like drawings, it's not irrational to call them fucking retards.â€*

If with â€œmasterbateâ€ you mean masturbate (itâ€™s never too late to work on your spelling) then unequivocally, yes, you have every right to call them â€œfucking retardsâ€ as you so eloquently expressed it. But then again, what you just described is the common furry. 

But let me just point out the paradox in you, being a pure example Ã¡ la furry, attacking other furries. You furs live in your isolated fandom, trying to preach tolerance and open-mindedness; â€œWe just happen to like cartooned animals! We arenâ€™t childish. Please get this callous trolls away from me!â€ 

And yet, users like yourself show little tolerance when it comes to your fellow furfags and their pastime of beating off to cartooned dog cocks. It becomes to very ironic considering how at least c:a 80 percent of the fandom consists of paraphilias with sexualities bordering to zoophilia!  

But that would be okay! Iâ€™m fine with that! But at least have the nerve to see your community for what it is. 

And you are not that faultless, yourself. With your furaffinity account you have subscribed to two other furries, the first one being an obvious â€œlifestylerâ€ and fursuiter (the very lifestyle you scorn) and the second one having a great deal of furry smut in his favorites.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 21, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> *â€œIf someone obsesses over it, or brags about how they constantly masterbate to animal-like drawings, it's not irrational to call them fucking retards.â€*
> 
> If with â€œmasterbateâ€ you mean masturbate (itâ€™s never too late to work on your spelling) then unequivocally, yes, you have every right to call them â€œfucking retardsâ€ as you so eloquently expressed it. But then again, what you just described is the common furry.
> 
> ...


 
Adorable. First of all stop double posting. Secondly it's not paradoxical really. It's good and all to have things like acceptance and tolerance. It's good and all to preach it. However being an accepting and tolerating person does not mean you have to be a doormat to everything.

You can accept things that are acceptable within reason. For example you may accept that a person you don't like is Christian. You don't have to tolerate zealous behavior. It doesn't make you a hypocrite to push to be tolerant and accepting...but to put your foot down to bad behavior.

Even then you don't have to accept everything. You may find yourself having acceptance for gays, but not child molesters after all. Standards are not a bad thing to have. That's all I have to say here at this point.


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 21, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Adorable. First of all stop double posting. Secondly it's not paradoxical really. It's good and all to have things like acceptance and tolerance. It's good and all to preach it. However being an accepting and tolerating person does not mean you have to be a doormat to everything.
> 
> You can accept things that are acceptable within reason. For example you may accept that a person you don't like is Christian. You don't have to tolerate zealous behavior. It doesn't make you a hypocrite to push to be tolerant and accepting...but to put your foot down to bad behavior.
> 
> Even then you don't have to accept everything. You may find yourself having acceptance for gays, but not child molesters after all. Standards are not a bad thing to have. That's all I have to say here at this point.


 
"You may find yourself having acceptance for gays, but not child molesters after all. Standards are not a bad thing to have"

Actually I agree. There really isnt much I can disagree with, even if id like to. There are limits as to what people should be ready to accept. Child molesters would be a good example of the unacceptable.


----------



## Heimdal (Nov 21, 2010)

CarlMinez said:


> What I mean is that statistics are, of course, scientific references.


 
They are sociological references. They do not conform to the scientific method. Statistics are notoriously flawed; whether it's from design and setup flaws, procedural flaws, or random unknowable variables like lying. Then there is the problem that they do not present any conclusive facts at all. They present correlative relationships between things at best, but it's a wild assumption to draw cause-and-effect relationships from statistics. And of course, exact results are never perfectly repeatable, like real scientific findings require.



> But let me just point out the paradox in you, being a pure example Ã¡ la  furry, attacking other furries. You furs live in your isolated fandom,  trying to preach tolerance and open-mindedness; â€œWe just happen to like  cartooned animals! We arenâ€™t childish. Please get this callous trolls  away from me!â€
> 
> But that would be okay! Iâ€™m fine with that! But at least have the nerve to see your community for what it is.


I don't consider myself furry. The majority of my posts here have expressed a degree of disgust and harsh criticism towards the fandom. Tolerance and open-mindedness, at the expense of standards, is crap. I've said that a lot, and I bet you'd agree.



> And you are not that faultless, yourself. With your furaffinity account  you have subscribed to two other furries, the first one being an obvious  â€œlifestylerâ€ and fursuiter (the very lifestyle you scorn) and the  second one having a great deal of furry smut in his favorites.


FA's code is swiss cheese. Did you know there's a trick to make other people subscribe to your FA account just through them clicking on your website, or live journal once? My account is pretty sparse for it's age anyways. Flimsy conclusion, dood.
If you don't buy that, it doesn't matter. You are on a furry forum as well, so I have the same rationale to call you a hypocritical pervert furry too.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 22, 2010)

As expected I am still laughing. Oh furries, you never dissapoint me by witholding opportunity for me to L-O-L.


----------



## Dalek_Duck (Nov 22, 2010)

wow wow wow

2010 and we are still all caught up on labels and definitions? If you want my opinion, life is about a balance. The only person that defines the balance is yourself. See I could identify as furry (which I am) but frankly it doesn't mean a thing. 

Also, I hate to nitpick but throwing concrete logic into abstract debate is a bit risky. Not all furres are into yiff, not all furres are in furry fandom as a sexuality, not all anything is anything. This isn't a concrete discussion. 

I do agree that you don't need to 'come out' but the level of embarrassment a furry may feel is based off of their own personal strength and endurance but also the environement and the way that environment treats the furry. We all have our breaking points. 

Willow said "The point of this thread is to show people that there's no need to get  all worried and freak out because you don't want people finding out  you're a furry, when a majority of the time people could really care  less. And if they really do care, to hell with them.                         "

I dig this statement. It's balanced and to me personifies one of my favorite concepts in psychology which is 'the personal fable'

When I became an anime geek I went to cons and dressed up as a member of Team Rocket (oh those were dark days indeed...  )

Anyway I thought once I left the hotel that everyone would look and stare and point and laugh and frankly everyone else in the world was way too wrapped up in their own lives. Barely a soul eve looked at me even when we were well out of Atlanta. I don't think people care as much as furries or anime geeks or any so-called 'deviant' lifestyle thinks they do. And for the few remaining people who do care that I dress in anime costume, well then frankly the blame is on myself if I take it poorly. It's my life, my dignity and my endurance being called into question. If I slip and falter and become distraught and I despair over what some person thinks of me then it is somewhat that person's fault but alot of my own as well.

But I do agree, I don't think furry is deviant in it's regular form. Of course people will take it too far but maladaptive behavior is determined only when something or someone is harmed in some way. If my furriness bothers someone and that in turn bothers me then I lost the game because I let it get to me

I think the idea of life in its healthiest form is this - BE YOURSELF...that's all

no definitions to clog your mind...just be who you HONESTLY are...if you can do that then I give you all the kudos and free internets I have


----------



## phalanxfox (Nov 25, 2010)

I see no reason to come out to my co workers that im a furry. Its a hobby I enjoy and there is no reason I need to "Come out" about it .


----------



## Vitek (Dec 5, 2010)

The only reason I am secretive about it around my friends is because there are two of my best friends who think all furries should be killed. One of them is on the football team, and is 3 times my size, and weight. I don't want to be killed. For everyone else in my school, I would be bullied non-stop. They already make fun of me for being goth, I don't see why I should give them more. My family I just don't care if they know or not, because its not like it matters much.  Other than that, no one else I know really gives a crap.


----------



## Willow (Dec 5, 2010)

Vitek said:


> The only reason I am secretive about it around my friends is because there are two of my best friends who think all furries should be killed. One of them is on the football team, and is 3 times my size, and weight. I don't want to be killed. For everyone else in my school, I would be bullied non-stop. They already make fun of me for being goth, I don't see why I should give them more.


 Your school sounds terrible.


----------



## PATROL (Dec 6, 2010)

Vitek said:


> The only reason I am secretive about it around my friends is because there are two of my best friends who think all furries should be killed. One of them is on the football team, and is 3 times my size, and weight. I don't want to be killed.


 You call that a friend? Sorry to tell you that, but if this is the case you don't have any friends.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 6, 2010)

PATROL said:


> You call that a friend? Sorry to tell you that, but if this is the case you don't have any friends.



I agree with this statement. My best friend does things I don't agree with, like driving a car or riding a motorcycle illegally but I don't wanna kill him for it, or snitch on him, or disown him, mainly because the way I see it is, it will be his own fault when he gets caught (and he already has).


----------



## semper-fi (Dec 12, 2010)

look, as best as i understand it... 
furry: a hobby. you can make it a lifestyle if it really means that much to you. you dont COME OUT as a furry. but i guess if you came out to your parents about being a harry potter or chocolate fan, then go crazy :V
being gay isnt and shouldnt be a hobby. thats actually quite offending to an extent coz to me my sexuality isnt really a choice. i chose to get into the fandom.
anyway (sorry to skirt around the topic and im probably rehashing everyone. oh well.) the question is therianthropy. as it is a spiritual belief you dont come out about it, yeah? like christians dont come out to their parents all like "yo mum i am christian. god is awesome"

yeah i hope i didnt break any rules or piss anyone off. its kinda my first post and i found this subject quite amusing and true.. so yeah glad to be amongst furs with their head screwed on tight and not all like "OMFGGEE MUM N DAD 1 AM TOTES A FURRY DONT THROW M3 0U COZ IM C0M1NG 0UT TEH FURRY CLOSET 0MG"
hahahaah

also... if your friends dont approve of your hobbies when they ask and you tell, well, fuck em. you deserve better friends than them.
also, maybe that should be a rule. dont parade around about it. actually.. lets discuss that... should it?


----------



## Eolis (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah theres defs no need to come out to people that you like doodling anthromorphs and making fuzzy tails to wear around....plus even if your talking about the more sexual side of it, im sure people who look at anime porn never had to come out to people that theyre....otakus? i think its more a thing people who dont get the fandom much do, and they join all burning with furry passion that they wanna share to the world.  in all honesty the only time i really find myself needing to tell someone im a furry is when they manage to say, get a hold of my ipod at work and look through the pictures and ask me....


----------



## Glitch (Jan 5, 2011)

It's been a year and this thread is still rolling.  
I give myself a pat on the back.


----------



## flamedarkfire (Jan 7, 2011)

My friends know I'm a furry and are okay with it despite them being as internet savvy as I am.

My parents probably don't know the Furry fandom exists.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 8, 2011)

Ironically, my family ENCOURAGED me to get into something I liked. I happened to choose the Furry Fandom. When I happened to bring up the subject, my mom was curious and asked me about what exactly went on. Long story short, I simply told her, "There's many kinds of Furries" and she dropped it. In no way did I "come out" to her; I just happened to say, "Well, yeah, my brother has this music, I have my furry fandom." It's a hobby. Why must people assume it's a sexuality?


----------



## Kadelyn (Jan 11, 2011)

Some fucktard 'informed' my dad and stepmom that furries were all about the 'fetish' and the raves and shit, while I was trying to express to them that it's a subculture, not just a fucking fetish. >< So I'm kinda worried about telling mostly my dad that I like furry art and shows because it'll be complicated to explain it without it relating somehow to the fetish.

See, I think people are worried more about the public misconception about furry fandom than 'coming out'. If they really do 'come out' though... I dunno, it just strikes me as odd. I relate that kind of thing more to 'otherkin'... not furries. It made me all kinds of confused too, especially after learning about therianthropy (since both my sister and current gf are therians), until I snooped around about the furry fandom. I consider it a 'subculture' like goth, hippy, whatever the fuck. Which makes more sense to me honestly.

A friend of mine recently 'discovered' she was a furry. Apparently going 'rawr' and growling when you're mad at people counts as being a fur? I don't... wut... it's like saying you 'discovered' you were a hippy...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

whatever, people can do things their own way.  so long as you have enough charisma to defend yourself and educate those who are fooled by other misconceptions and turned away by the stranger furs, then you'll be totally okay


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty much what he said. The only issue I see left standing at this point is the fact that no matter how many people you try to educate, there will always be some IRL troll spreading horrid rumors, sites like Encyclopedia Dramatica, or the news media/TV (who've made it one of their objectives to shit on furries at every chance they get). People and organizations like that are why the fandom gets the rep it does now.


----------



## Maisuki (Jan 12, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> Pretty much what he said. The only issue I see left standing at this point is the fact that no matter how many people you try to educate, there will always be some IRL troll spreading horrid rumors, sites like Encyclopedia Dramatica, or the news media/TV (who've made it one of their objectives to shit on furries at every chance they get). People and organizations like that are why the fandom gets the rep it does now.


 
Well, there is the sad truth that some of the rumors are not completely unfounded..


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 12, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> there will always be some IRL troll spreading horrid rumors, sites like Encyclopedia Dramatica, or the news media/TV (who've made it one of their objectives to shit on furries at every chance they get). People and organizations like that are why the fandom gets the rep it does now.


 No.
It's because there ARE furries that do this kind of sick shit.

The fandom shoots itself in the foot with bragging about its levels of "acceptance."
As a result, unlike with most social groups / subcultures / fandoms, the sick fucks think it will welcome them with all their creepiness and general mental defectiveness.
And sometimes it does.
So they come here in droves.

This is the fandom's own fault.


----------



## Aethze (Jan 12, 2011)

Man, this really gets me down, the self-loathing of the furry fandom(which I knew existed, just not to the extent explained in some of the posts in this thread) is a real shame. I guess I always figured that the "coming out" thing would be a natural and if it were going to happen, it would happen. However, reading this has completely changed my view, I really never saw the fandom as just a hobby, too much seeing the lifestylers and fursuiters I guess, but I see now there is no "coming out" to do, and while that gets me a little depressed, because in a way I wanted furry to be something that defined as a person, but thanks to this thread I have realized that it isn't about that, it's all just a hobby or fascination, like people who like sports.

My sincere thanks to those who made the valid points here for setting me straight on this matter, I feel my life will be better for reading it.


----------



## Pietja8t8 (Jan 12, 2011)

Today I'm gonna come out as a homosexual, and on the friday as a furry! And on the usual mass at my local church I'm gonna come out as an atheist!
In fact, I plan to make come-outs on daily basis! 'Cause it's so kewl!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> the sick fucks think it will welcome them with all their creepiness and general mental defectiveness.
> And sometimes it does.
> So they come here in droves.
> 
> This is the fandom's own fault.



i agree with most of your placement, but that's a little hardcore lol. yeah there are some weird creepy sick fuckers in the fandom, but i would just consider the ppl who 'come out' as a furry just stupid, maybe a little creepy, but not as hardcore as you put it lol


----------



## Nokly (Jan 18, 2011)

While I completely agree with this I would just like to say that I, personally understand that it's a hobby, my friends on the other hand don't, and THAT is why I'm scared to tell them, not because I think I'm some "sexual freak who like cartoon animal-people" (as my friend says lol)


----------



## arex (Jan 22, 2011)

Can't tell ya how many people that I know that say that I like to fuck animals because I'm in the fandom ^^ Though they usually get the point of it whence I tell them about it.

I don't really see what the big deal is and I agree with the OP. It's not really anything to be embarrassed about, though I don't wear a tail (don't have one) I wear a collar alot, and when people ask about it I'll tell them, though I don't talk about it unless someone blatantly asks me if I'm a furry or I just happen to speak about it unintentionally.


----------



## Quidproquo (Jan 25, 2011)

Saying you're a furry on FAF like saying you play Minecraft on the Minecraft forums. Its highly unnecessary.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 25, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But there is still no need at all to "come  out" as being furry, I hate it when people use that term because it  makes the fandom sound like it is a sexual preference or fetish, which  it IS NOT!


 
This post in particular bothers me. Technically yes it is a fetish, just like bondage. 

For that matter, a disproportionate number of furries are homosexual, transexual, and disproportionately associated with other fetishes when compared to the general population. I doubt there's any other 'hobby' that attracts that level of weird.

What makes you argue otherwise?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 25, 2011)

Mom... dad... I.... I like to draw
Mom... dad... I.... I like to build model cars
Mom... dad... I.... I like to paint trees
Mom... dad... I.... I like to knit
Mom... dad... I.... I like to style hair

:I
MOM DAD IM A FURRY HURRRR


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 25, 2011)

"You don't have to 'come out' as a furry."

How long did it take for this to be realized?


----------



## WingDog (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree and disagree with this. Being apart of the furry fandom is something some people see as "taboo" (best word I could think to describe it) this is mainly due to the "Certain" people that do things that make the fandom look bad.

But in all honesty, how many of you when in an interview or meeting someone new, when asked about your interests/hobbies, you say "drawing, sports, furry fandom" My guess is that you probably won't, because it is not something that is considered "normal"

So when someone says they "want to come out" I understand what they mean, they want to be able to show what they are into without being judged. Personally my parents know all my hobbies/interests. Except for the fandom, because of how they might react to it.

I saw another post that said they hated "Furry Pride" stickers, not sure why? I myself am proud to be apart of the fandom and have thought about putting one on my car.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

WingDog said:


> I agree and disagree with this. Being apart of the furry fandom is something some people see as "taboo" (best word I could think to describe it) this is mainly due to the "Certain" people that do things that make the fandom look bad.
> 
> But in all honesty, how many of you when in an interview or meeting someone new, when asked about your interests/hobbies, you say "drawing, sports, furry fandom" My guess is that you probably won't, because it is not something that is considered "normal"
> 
> ...



you know, i actually appreciate this post, because it's calm, it's mature, and there are no CAPS LOCK


----------



## Attaman (Jan 26, 2011)

WingDog said:


> I agree and disagree with this. Being apart of the furry fandom is something some people see as "taboo" (best word I could think to describe it)


  Being a Furry is not Taboo.  Performing animal sacrifices, that's Taboo. I can pretty much promise you that if you walk into a crowded room and say "I sacrifice animals", things are about to go south _extremely_ fast.  Whereas if you walk into a Church / School / Home [preferably of someone who knows you] / etcetera and say "I'm a Furry", odds are you're mostly going to get "Huh?  Wuzzat?"



WingDog said:


> this is mainly due to the "Certain" people that do things that make the fandom look bad.


  Certain people don't make the fandom look bad.  The fandom makes the fandom look bad.  It's not a case like D&D wherein one small thing in one small area is blown completely out of proportion, much of the negative stuff relating to Furry is quite well based in some degree of fact (Oh hai, 20% Mature Content on FA that gets the majority of Views / Favorites :V).



WingDog said:


> But in all honesty, how many of you when in an interview or meeting someone new, when asked about your interests/hobbies, you say "drawing, sports, furry fandom" My guess is that you probably won't, because it is not something that is considered "normal"


  Which part, the professing fandoms you're in or the furry fandom in particular?  I don't think many people would go to a job interview and discuss the merits of Star Trek over Star Wars, for instance (Well, unless they were Skullmiser).



WingDog said:


> So when someone says they "want to come out" I understand what they mean, they want to be able to show what they are into without being judged. Personally my parents know all my hobbies/interests. Except for the fandom, because of how they might react to it.


  Thank you for recognizing that it's a hobby / interest.  There have been several people in here who, well, don't quite recognize this.



WingDog said:


> I saw another post that said they hated "Furry Pride" stickers, not sure why? I myself am proud to be apart of the fandom and have thought about putting one on my car.


 Because it's about the same as "BROWNCOAT PRIDE!", in effectiveness / need.  There's nothing to feel "pride" about either, for that matter:  Going back to the Browncoat thing, should someone feel smug / confident in self / something else because they like _Firefly_?  Should someone feel they have great value because they like playing Video Games?  No?  Then why, at the same time, should they feel such ways because they like artwork with anthros?

It also doesn't help that most the people with "Furry Pride" stickers are either flamingly homosexual (And not the "Fabulous" style, the "OMG IT HAS AN ASS AND DICK I'M EITHER GETTIN' SOME DINNER TONIGHT OR GIVIN' SOME DINNAH!" flaming style), rabidly Furry (to the point that they think it's proper etiquette to wear a skintight latex fursuit at a Walmart), _straight-up loco_ (The type that will argue the Furry Fandom has it worse than Blacks in the US during the early 1900's), or some combination of the above.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2011)

Spatel said:


> This post in particular bothers me. Technically yes it is a fetish, just like bondage.
> 
> For that matter, a disproportionate number of furries are homosexual, transexual, and disproportionately associated with other fetishes when compared to the general population. I doubt there's any other 'hobby' that attracts that level of weird.
> 
> What makes you argue otherwise?


 
It may be a fetish to you, but may not be a fetish for everybody else in this thread.
Not everyone interacts with the Sub-fetish side with the community. 

And I can name one Hobby that attracts wierdos:
Anime. :V


----------



## Spatel (Jan 26, 2011)

Anime fans can be anime fans. It's not a big deal. Furries are automatically pariahs though. The general reaction to the subculture is much more negative.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 26, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Anime fans can be anime fans. It's not a big deal. Furries are automatically pariahs though. The general reaction to the subculture is much more negative.


 Most people who you'll be "coming out" to probably won't even know what furry is. Sometimes it's best to leave it this way.

That and if you're treating it like a big, negative taboo, then they're inherently going to be suspicious, possibly look it up, and become repulsed, all because you decided to treat it that way. 
How hard is it to say "Oh, I like cartoon animal-people"?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2011)

Skift said:


> Most people who you'll be "coming out" to probably won't even know what furry is. Sometimes it's best to leave it this way.
> 
> That and if you're treating it like a big, negative taboo, then they're inherently going to be suspicious, possibly look it up, and become repulsed, all because you decided to treat it that way.
> How hard is it to say "Oh, I like cartoon animal-people"?


 
Very hard apparently.



Spatel said:


> Anime fans can be anime fans. It's not a big deal. Furries are automatically pariahs though. The general reaction to the subculture is much more negative.


 
Furries are pariahs because they make themselves pariahs. Most don't like to sweep things under the rug, they like to show-it-all with no reguard at all.

No one will treat Anime fans negatively because people see anime as harmless cartoons for kids and the fans of Anime like kid cartoons. Because of this perception, it is easier to sweep the more "Racy" material under the rug.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 26, 2011)

I think a better thing to mention is how, unlike D&D (wherein a lot of the shit was made up), Furry _does_ have a lot of the shit people find fucked up.  Furthermore, unlike Anime (which has such as well), Furry doesn't quietly sweep it under the rug and / or acknowledge it (at least, when talking with non-Fandom members:  Talking with fandom members it's fair game).

They will go on a fucking hunt to make sure information doesn't get out, and vehemently deny the validity of the information if they can't withdraw it in time (THERE ISN'T PORN IN THE FANDOM, LOOK AT FA IT'S SO CLEAN! *Guy registers, removes mature filter*  YOU BASTARD TROLL, YOU'RE TAKING THINGS OUT OF CONTEXT!  THAT PORN NUMBER IS A COINCIDENCE! *Guy checks FAF, sees a mod's comment on the percentage of porn, as well as views* DON'T TAKE A HORRIBLE SITE LIKE FA, IT'S NOT MADE BY TRUE FANDOM MEMBERS!  YOU'RE JUST TRYING TO PAINT US BAD!  THEY AREN'T FURRY, THEY'RE FURRY FETISHISTS!  THEY ARE COMPLETELY UNRELATED, UNLIKE ANIME AMIRITE?).


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 26, 2011)

Attaman said:


> I think a better thing to mention is how, unlike D&D (wherein a lot of the shit was made up), Furry _does_ have a lot of the shit people find fucked up.  Furthermore, unlike Anime (which has such as well), Furry doesn't quietly sweep it under the rug and / or acknowledge it (at least, when talking with non-Fandom members:  Talking with fandom members it's fair game).


 
If all of the nerdy fandoms were personified as bus stop patrons, the Furry personification would be that strange person that keeps flashing the patrons waiting for the bus.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 26, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If all of the nerdy fandoms were personified as bus stop patrons, the Furry personification would be that strange person that keeps flashing the patrons waiting for the bus.


 
Repeatably.  They'd then insist that they did no such thing and you were out to get them when you confront them on such.

Sorta be like a comedy skit.  "You just flashed me!"  "No I didn't!"  "What're you doing now then?"  "... I'm stretching."


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Sorta be like a comedy skit. "You just flashed me!" "No I didn't!" "What're you doing now then?" "... I'm stretching."



i lol'd


----------



## Spatel (Jan 26, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Furries are pariahs because they make themselves pariahs. Most don't like to sweep things under the rug, they like to show-it-all with no reguard at all.


 Isn't there a poll thread where 90% of the furries on the  site said basically nobody but other furries knows about it? Maybe also 1 or 2  other people they know wouldn't care?

Yeah they're really going out of their way to achieve pariah status. Fucking furries ruin everything.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 27, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Isn't there a poll thread where 90% of the furries on the  site said basically nobody but other furries knows about it? Maybe also 1 or 2  other people they know wouldn't care?



To people outside of any Nerd fandom circles, they wouldn't care any less and would treat it as some sort of a wierd nerdy thing...like Collecting Yu-Gi-Oh cards. 
People in any Nerd fandom circle know what furries are and most have their perception set on them being introverted sex addicts that screw in fursuits or worse.



> Yeah they're really going out of their way to achieve pariah status. Fucking furries ruin everything.


 

You forgot the :V at the end of your sarcastic comment.

In reality, "We are our own worse enemies".
Furries want acceptance but at the same time can easily fuck it up for themselves.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 27, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> In reality, "We are our own worse enemies".
> Furries want acceptance but at the same time can easily fuck it up for themselves.



yeah, some people want to be more open about their interests, but fear being alienated, or there are the HUURRR DUR IMMA FUREE LAWL people that give the more sane and less freaky furries a terrible rep

but then again that's the same as any fad or belief

you have the people who are judeo-christian and don't press it on anyone, and don't care what their friends' beliefs are. then you have the super-preachy, funeral protesting psychos that make them all look bad

you have the "hippy-genre," in which they are really just calm, maybe stoners, but just enjoy living and maybe play some music.  then you have the "make love, not war" super-hippys that yells at every soldier they see, and argue with all their republican friends, and constantly shout that god isn't real to everyone they see

you have the gay/lesbian community. there are totally cool people from both sides, that have a different sexual preference that live a normal life. then you have the super-sailer gay pride parade EVERYONE LOOK AT ME I'M GAY, GIVE A DAMN people who make it seem that every gay/lesbian is like a different species of humans and are all nuts


there's always someone who screws it up for everyone else


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Jan 30, 2011)

*shrugs* i had to tell my parents that i was into it so i could get a fur suit and go to outings but i cant conceve how you could "come out" as a furry


----------



## MaestroKux (Jan 31, 2011)

If this is the case, the I came out as a furry back when I was in the second grade. However I understand why some people need to come out as furry because they way the media and other people approach it negatively. They may think that they're nothing but sex freaks/zoophiles because I know alot of people who dislike the fandom assume that's what a furry is. Of course it's totally the opposite reason, however some people have taken extreme limits in the fandom and it just went bad for all of us.  

At the same time, liking anthropomorphic art should not be something to be ashamed of unless you feel that you should be. I've shown many of my friends "furry" art and they didn't seem to mind, alot thought that the art was very awesome and that the artists should be proud of their talents and skills. However your actions will speak louder than words in which fucked up the general view on the fandom to most people.

I'm pretty sure that somebody has already said this and there are too many pages to look back on about this argument. I guess someone can enlighten me on the discussion now?


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Jan 31, 2011)

I actually didn't know I was in the furry fandom until I got tired of my sister calling me a 'fucking furry' in her oh so lovingly sarcastic way. xD and I decided to look up what the heck it was.

then I found anthro's and i was hooked for life.

Ttly didn't need to come out of the 'closet'. XD I'm like expecting there to be furry 'rehab' groups or something, this is rediculous.


----------



## Robot-Bear-Crew (Feb 1, 2011)

well said, i hate it when people treat is as a 'coming out" thing. because thats not what it is at all.


----------



## durfur (Feb 3, 2011)

> i came out as a furry once and my friends never spoke tome again!!!!!


 no really what the hell!!!


----------



## Skystrider (Feb 3, 2011)

I just ordered a tail-piece and it will be here in around a month or so and im a bit nervious about how to explain furry to my parents since they likely will find the tail eventually or ill get a fursuit. I dont think they know about furries and wouldnt think of the sex fetish stuff but still having to explain to your parents that you dress up as an animal for fun seems like it will be an akward conversation to have.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 3, 2011)

It is not a big deal. As stated in many post before mines it is JUST A HOBBY! Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## BlackDragon007 (Feb 5, 2011)

Half agree half disagree. I'm a furry and I have told noone. Why? Because 1) People don't need to know 2) People don't want to know 3) I don't give a fuck if they do know and 4) My life is less complicated when people don't know. I agree that being a furry is a more of a hobby than anything else and people who freak out about "coming out" are just asking for unessary drama.

However, there are some people who take it one step further and make it highly integrated into their lives, which i also see no problem with. Those people who come out just want to, i guess the phrase wuld be "openly express themselves" and they should know how people see them once they do. People are just goingto be people and I believe everyone has the right to express themselves however they feel...they just can't be stupid and ignore the downfalls.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 5, 2011)

BlackDragon007 said:


> Half agree half disagree. I'm a furry and I have told noone. Why? Because 1) People don't need to know 2) People don't want to know 3) I don't give a fuck if they do know and 4) My life is less complicated when people don't know. I agree that being a furry is a more of a hobby than anything else and people who freak out about "coming out" are just asking for *unessary* drama.



That is a whole new way to spell unnecessary. 




> However, there are some people who take it one step further and make it highly integrated into their lives, which i also see no problem with. Those people who come out just want to, i guess the phrase *would* be "openly express themselves" and they should know how people see them once they do. People are just *going to* be people and I believe everyone has the right to express themselves however they feel...they just can't be stupid and ignore the downfalls.



Whether it is a hobby or a lifestyle there is still no need to "come out" about it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 5, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is a whole new way to spell unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Randy... I don't know how to sugar coat it, but I am a furry :V


----------



## FatalSyndrome (Feb 6, 2011)

Amen to this post.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Feb 6, 2011)

Skystrider said:


> I just ordered a tail-piece and it will be here in around a month or so and im a bit nervious about how to explain furry to my parents since they likely will find the tail eventually or ill get a fursuit. I dont think they know about furries and wouldnt think of the sex fetish stuff but still having to explain to your parents that you dress up as an animal for fun seems like it will be an akward conversation to have.


 
Yeah. Forgive me if I'm wrong, but species confusion > gender confusion.


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree ^^ and I wish "fur-haters" or "fur-bashers" (Which ever term you use if you actually use those terms) would see it like that as well I'm tired of their ignorance showing all the time >.0


----------



## Attaman (Feb 6, 2011)

Bi-Ryu Isshin said:


> I agree ^^ and I wish "fur-haters" or "fur-bashers" (Which ever term you use if you actually use those terms) would see it like that as well I'm tired of their ignorance showing all the time >.0


Just a FYI:  This thread isn't targeted at "Fur-haters" or "Fur-Bashers".  It's targeted at Furries.  Because this is a bigger problem amongst Furries than others.


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Feb 6, 2011)

I under stand that Attaman, but others need to see it as well. Also I never "targeted" anyone was just stating an opinion about how others who try to make people feel bad about doing something they like should see a hobby is a hobby no need to be rude about it. I'm new to this site very new and to me that just seemed a little rude.


----------



## Bishoop (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmm interesting topic.

At first it just looks like Glitch had a need for ranting out to let lose some steam.
But it actually is a rather well thought out subject.

My stand on the subject is a little so so.

Sure Glitch is right, Furry is a hobby when you get down to it.
The same way goth and punk is, but try telling that to them :/
But to some furry is a lifestyle, and it cant be denied.
All their friends are furries, there connections are within the furry fandom, all the clothes they have got some sort of animal & cartoon theme over it.
But even though these people exist, its far from enough to call furry a lifestyle.

Now is there a furry closet?
Well yes and no
We have to define what we mean by that term. If we think of it as the same way as the gay closet, then defiantly no.
But some people will try to hide that they are furries, because of their family, job, friends. You know social status.
And you can actually end up loosing that job promotion, or making your parents dislike you, and get harassed for having a hobby that could be considered weird.
Because the world is just not a fair place, a sad fact that we just have to get used to.

Wow this reply got a little longer then I planned, but awesome topic, lovely to see the different opinions in the fandom.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 7, 2011)

Bishoop said:


> But to some furry is a lifestyle, and it cant be denied.


That's called "mental issues", possibly but not limited to including "Delusions" and "Addiction".  If Furry is something you _must_ profess, you might want to see a psychologist, and soon.



Bishoop said:


> All their friends are furries,


 By chance or choice?  I say "choice or chance" because you'll _never_ be forced to have only friends within a hobby, unless you're part of a cult (and I'd like to think most Furs at least have enough braincells between their ears to recognize when they're going beyond "hobby" and into "Let's drink some Kool-Aid Everyone!" territory).  If it's by choice, well, that's a problem on their end, but not quite as big as delusional (unless it's due to said delusions / mental problems that they choose to only be with furries).  If it's by chance, well, try making some additional friends?



Bishoop said:


> there connections are within the furry fandom, all the clothes they have got some sort of animal & cartoon theme over it.


 Ah yes, that thing known as "Taking it too far".  



Bishoop said:


> But some people will try to hide that they are furries, because of their family, job, friends. You know social status.


 People hiding their "Furry" status:  Tell everyone you're afraid to tell right now. I can promise you at least a solid 50% of them won't have any idea what the heck you're babbling about, or why you even bothered to tell them (whether they know what Furry is or not).  



Bishoop said:


> And you can actually end up loosing that job promotion,


 Haha, what?  "I'm sorry sir, we can't give you a raise.  You see, you're a Trekkie, and we here at Food Lion are most definitely in the Warsie Camp.  You understand, I assume?"



Bishoop said:


> or making your parents dislike you,


  "Donna!  Donna!  Do you know what our son is watching?" "Hm?  What was he watching dear?  Porn?  Nazi Propaganda?"  "_Firefly!_" "OUR SON IS A BROWNCOAT?  OH!  I THOUGHT WE HAD RAISED HIM WELL!"



Bishoop said:


> and get harassed for having a hobby that could be considered weird.


  Protip:  If you're being harassed for your hobby, you could be building model airplanes in your spare time for all the person cares, most likely.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 10, 2011)

Attaman said:


> I can promise you at least a solid 50% of them won't have any idea what the heck you're babbling about, or why you even bothered to tell them (whether they know what Furry is or not).


 
and the other 50% will ask if you have sex with animals/in a fursuit.  if the answer is no, they stop caring.

however, if the answer is yes... you should've kept your mouth shut wierdo :V


----------



## supernipple (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't think the sexual aspect of furry is a hobby.
rock collecting is a hobby, but I don't want to have sex with a rock


----------



## Xenke (Feb 14, 2011)

Didn't this used to be stickied?

Yea... totally needs to be stickied.


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS, YES.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 14, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Didn't this used to be stickied?
> 
> Yea... totally needs to be stickied.


 
This used to be stickied.
Now it isn't. Meh, just delete this thread, furries who don't know anything would just be a source for laughter until they understand.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 15, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> This used to be stickied.
> Now it isn't. Meh, just delete this thread, furries who don't know anything would just be a source for laughter until they understand.


 
I don't think furries can learn through pain.

In fact, I don't think they learn well at all.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 15, 2011)

i'm confused why the thread was posted anyway

half of us are already gay/bi/whatever the fuck I think we know the severity of coming out as a furry is lower than coming out for sexual orientation/gender identity


----------



## Xenke (Feb 15, 2011)

Spatel said:


> i'm confused why the thread was posted anyway
> 
> half of us are already gay/bi/whatever the fuck I think we know the severity of coming out as a furry is lower than coming out for sexual orientation/gender identity


 
Because furries.

They honestly make a huge deal and want to out their furriness like it's a sexuality.

And it's always an AWFUL discussion.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 15, 2011)

supernipple said:


> I don't think the sexual aspect of furry is a hobby.
> rock collecting is a hobby, but I don't want to have sex with a rock



No one said the sexual aspect is a hobby. Not everyone do4es anything sexual either, that is but a small minority.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 15, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Didn't this used to be stickied?
> 
> Yea... totally needs to be stickied.


 
Used to be.  I cleaned out the stickies.  Having ten stickies was ridiculous.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 15, 2011)

I think its just a away to grab attention. 


.....Hmm people trying to get attention? no way....


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 20, 2011)

Amen, OP, amen.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh dear, this is unstickied. Once this gets bumped off the main page cue 100+ threads saying I CAME OUT AS FURRY OMG OMG


----------



## Xenke (Feb 20, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Oh dear, this is unstickied. Once this gets bumped off the main page cue 100+ threads saying I CAME OUT AS FURRY OMG OMG


 
I suggest a continuous bumping, I mean constant addition of new content.

That way people know NOT. TO. DO. THIS.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 20, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> No one said the sexual aspect is a hobby. Not everyone do4es anything sexual either, that is but a small minority.


 
if you think it's a small group... I don't know what to say to that kind of naivety...

have fun in egypt?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 20, 2011)

If I don't tell somebody I'm a furry soon, I will implode.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 20, 2011)

Tell me.

I might understand.


----------



## chompskey (Feb 21, 2011)

Xenke said:


> That way people know NOT. TO. DO. THIS.


I kind of feel like I should though, since my boyfriend despises furries like no other - I hate keeping secrets from people I'm close with.. Though I'd get insta-dumped if I told him. So I guess I won't.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 21, 2011)

I am actually in the opposite situation as the OP, I just noticed. Everyone knows I'm bisexual. I wouldn't dare mention furries to most (any) of them.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 21, 2011)

I haven't actually told anyone but friends who I already knew were furries, but I think everyone else would just assume it of me if they knew of the fandom.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 21, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Tell me.
> 
> I might understand.


 
Hey.... I'm a furry.


----------



## ChapperIce (Feb 21, 2011)

You mean, I don't have to confess I like to draw cartoon animals to my mom? Wish you would've told me before I confessed I like to knit and cook too! So embarrassing, she kicked me outta the house for the last one!


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 21, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Hey.... I'm a furry.



Fuck man, you mean that shit with the guys who fuck animals?

Damn dude, I don't know if we can still be friends

That shit's just NASTY


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 22, 2011)

I do concur with the OPs sentiment, I dont tell people if they don't ask so far only about three people know I am a furry: my big sis, shes a pure bred troll she found out whilst trolling ED and juggling her kids with the other hand (just after someone realised I was a furry and kindly edited my page for me, thank you anonymous sysOP). my uncle knows, my sister told him, by accident. my former girlfriend knows, shes a furry herself. I have no need to tell people I am a furry, I just am one, just like I have no need to tell them that I'm pansexual I just am.

Sorry if this intersects some sub-arguement I only read the first page and wanted to voice my support


----------



## Kaath (Feb 22, 2011)

I disagree with the OP here; because it really depends on the type of person.
For some people furry is a hobby; drawing the occasional picture, taking interest in furry movies, and so on. But for some people it's much more than that, and acts as a life style. It's a lot easier to explain it once to your parents; so they don't go freaking out every time you wanna wear a tail or collar around the house or something.

The main thing to remember is you can't really say that you could or shouldn't do something regarding the fandom; because it's so diverse for each person, and the situations are different for everyone.


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 22, 2011)

Kaath said:


> I disagree with the OP here; because it really depends on the type of person.
> For some people furry is a hobby; drawing the occasional picture, taking interest in furry movies, and so on. But for some people it's much more than that, and acts as a life style. It's a lot easier to explain it once to your parents; so they don't go freaking out every time you wanna wear a tail or collar around the house or something.
> 
> The main thing to remember is you can't really say that you could or shouldn't do something regarding the fandom; because it's so diverse for each person, and the situations are different for everyone.



I more take the "don't ask don't tell" policy here, If I was to fursuit around the house I would expect my parents to get wierded out, If i as to start wearing a tail/ears/full makeup (impractical as it may be) out to places I would only tell my  parents if they asked, otherwise they can assume whatever they like, I really dont care I pay not only my fair share of the bills for the running of the house (about 50% extra compared to the known cost of living in my town) I also maintain their comptuers and cars, so they can go get fucked if they want to try and kick me out for being a furry, I'll just come back and buy the place in a years time.

It really comes down to a personal opinion, I agree with the OP that coming out as a furry is not necessary. one should think some like: "will coming out as a furry make me feel better about myself" (for me just living knowing that I am a furry is enough, I don't draw satisfaction from attenion nor from the truth) and more importantly: "will coming out as a furry make me a pariah as I am in a small town where word gets around quicky and everyone is pretty much paraniod" (which is pretty much why three people  know, and only one of them (my former GF) is in this town) or (as the case normally is) "considering I am 15 years old, have no job and live on the comptuer (so I have no physical skills), should I tell my parents that I am a furry and risk being kicked out or should I keep it a secret like the stash of porn I have under my bed as it will get me kicked out of home"


----------



## H.nightroad (Feb 22, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Fuck man, you mean that shit with the guys who fuck animals?
> 
> Damn dude, I don't know if we can still be friends
> 
> That shit's just NASTY



Sauv I'm very sorry, just heard a rumour that you're a furry off of Tybalt, I can't be seen associating with dog raping weirdos so don't talk to me ever again


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 22, 2011)

Kaath said:


> I disagree with the OP here; because it really depends on the type of person.
> For some people furry is a hobby; drawing the occasional picture, taking interest in furry movies, and so on. But for some people it's much more than that, and acts as a life style. It's a lot easier to explain it once to your parents; so they don't go freaking out every time you wanna wear a tail or collar around the house or something.
> 
> The main thing to remember is you can't really say that you could or shouldn't do something regarding the fandom; because it's so diverse for each person, and the situations are different for everyone.


 
If people choose to take being furry to a whole new level, ie, a life style then that is their own fault and they shouldn't come on the forums bawwing because people irl hate them and furry. Really, life style or not, why the fuck does anyone really need to come out? 

There are other hobbies out there that people turn into a life style, like trains, cars and much more yet those people don't "come out" about it.

Coming out in any sense is bs.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 22, 2011)

H.nightroad said:


> Sauv I'm very sorry, just heard a rumour that you're a furry off of Tybalt, I can't be seen associating with dog raping weirdos so don't talk to me ever again



Suave, I think it was a bad idea coming out as a furry

These people just don't understand you


----------



## Spatel (Feb 23, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> There are other hobbies out there that people turn into a life style, like trains, cars and much more yet those people don't "come out" about it.



No, neither of those can in any way be considered alternative lifestyles. Even the most devout automotive aficionados are not 'lifestylers'. The difference between being an auto enthusiast and being a furry is that auto enthusiasts DON'T PRETEND THEY ARE CARS. They don't have CARSONAS. They don't masturbate to car porn and complain about how carsuiters are making the rest of the auto enthusiasts look like weirdos. 

There is a very serious structural difference between the furry fandom and these other things.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 23, 2011)

Spatel said:


> No, neither of those can in any way be considered alternative lifestyles. Even the most devout automotive aficionados are not 'lifestylers'. The difference between being an auto enthusiast and being a furry is that auto enthusiasts DON'T PRETEND THEY ARE CARS. They don't have CARSONAS. They don't masturbate to car porn and complain about how carsuiters are making the rest of the auto enthusiasts look like weirdos.
> 
> There is a very serious structural difference between the furry fandom and these other things.



You sir obviously do not watch American Dad that often XD


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

All my friends knows I'm a furry and they don't give a shit. I never even told anyone, they just figured it out lol. 

You shouldn't have to hide who you are from others. Your true friends should accept you nonetheless despite what your interests are.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 23, 2011)

Spatel said:


> No, neither of those can in any way be considered alternative lifestyles. Even the most devout automotive aficionados are not 'lifestylers'. The difference between being an auto enthusiast and being a furry is that auto enthusiasts DON'T PRETEND THEY ARE CARS. They don't have CARSONAS. They don't masturbate to car porn and complain about how carsuiters are making the rest of the auto enthusiasts look like weirdos.
> 
> There is a very serious structural difference between the furry fandom and these other things.


 
It's funny because not all furries do that either

People need to stop using the word "Lifestyler" to describe their place in the fandom. "Lifestyle" is simply a blanket word that can be attributed in some context to literally everything we do. A car enthusiast can be considered a lifestyler because of the impact of cars on his life. Cars are part of his life style. They're a consideration whilst making decisions. I walk down to the store to get some milk, it's part of my life styleeee

We need either a set in stone definition (added to the "read this before you post" for this board) or to just give up on the word altogether. Every user having a different definition of the word is inconveniencing, to say the least

also:  http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=carsona

Not that that proves anything


----------



## Spatel (Feb 23, 2011)

I've seen it used to describe everything from otherkin, to fursuiters, to murrsuiters, to people who make a living off their art.

We need a real definition. I agree.


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Feb 24, 2011)

Too bad it has taken me this long to find this thread. I totally agree with the OP of this thread, I hate hearing about those who treat furry like it's a sexual orientation and "come out". Of course I'm just speaking from my own point of view to where furry is just another interest and hobby for me, though a more interactive one that in which I can participate. To me it is a hobby, one where I dress the part through costuming and roleplay.

And I agree with the poster above me that we are going to need a real definition of furry, since it currently covers too broad of a range of interests, connect only by common interest in animals.

**EDIT** I add to the sentiment that this thread should be stickied as well.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 24, 2011)

tiado said:


> And I agree with the poster above me that we are going to need a real definition of furry, since it currently covers too broad of a range of interests, connect only by common interest in animals.


 
Nononono

I just meant the term "Lifestyler". The word literally encompasses everything. The argument was that it should be dropped from our vocabulary, and that I'd like the quote'd to explain what he means by it.

I previously I asked a:kindVuser (Deo) what she would say a lifestyler is. Her take on it varied from the take Spatel had on the matter. The fact that he provided a list of different terms it encompasses kind of cements the idea that it's a bad word.

I also noticed how Spatel quoted my response to him and then only commented on the part he agreed with :|

Bringing it back to who I'm currently quoting, I think our definition of Furry is serviceable. It's literally "Whoever wants to call themselves one".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 24, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Nononono
> 
> I just meant the term "Lifestyler". The word literally encompasses everything. The argument was that it should be dropped from our vocabulary, and that I'd like the quote'd to explain what he means by it.
> 
> ...



I thought the term "Lifestyler" was quite self explanatory. It's people who make being a furry part of their everyday lifestyle. They may wear tails in public on a daily basis, fursuit in public frequently, visit as many cons as possible, openly speak of furry to people. In short, those who take it further than just being a quiet hobby.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 24, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I thought the term "Lifestyler" was quite self explanatory. It's people who make being a furry part of their everyday lifestyle. They may wear tails in public on a daily basis, fursuit in public frequently, visit as many cons as possible, openly speak of furry to people. In short, those who take it further than just being a quiet hobby.


 
Alright.

Now Spatel: As a self claimed "Lifestyler", would this quotation reflect how you view yourself?

We shall get to the root of this DILEMA 

MAKE SOME POGESS HAPPEN


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Feb 24, 2011)

The reason I don't want to tell my parents is because I have a strong feeling they'd think something is wrong with me and/or probably think it's inappropriate. They'd probably try to fix me, but who knows -- maybe they wouldn't. If my step-brother found out, I can't imagine what he'd think. He knows what they are as he's an avid 4chan-goer and internet troll, and if he found out I was a furry he'd probably lose all respect for me and make fun of me or whatever. 

All I know is I'm not taking chances so I'm keeping it a secret from everyone I know in real life unless I find out they're a fellow furry. I already have no self-esteem, I don't need it to be damaged anymore by having people in real life not approve of the way I am.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 24, 2011)

Personally, I think lifestylers are just furries that use it as a vehicle for dating/meeting partners. They prefer furs over non-furs. So they're restricted to members of the subculture. 

At least when I think about the academic definition of "alternative lifestyle", that makes the most sense.

You could take it further. You could wear a suit all the time. There are different levels of lifestyling, but that's the definition I would go with.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 24, 2011)

Well then you're faced with two options:

You can either stop calling yourself a life-styler or you can try to convince Deo and Randy to change their stance on the word.

Or we can just drop the word altogether seeing as it seems to mean "Whatever I hate within the fandom" to anyone who isn't using the literal definition of the word "Life style".


----------



## XanderZzyzx (Feb 24, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Nononono
> 
> I just meant the term "Lifestyler". The word literally encompasses everything. The argument was that it should be dropped from our vocabulary, and that I'd like the quote'd to explain what he means by it.



Ohh, you're talking about lifestylers. To me a lifestyler is somebody who adopts furry as part of their identity in real life, instead of just having an interest in online roleplaying, art, costumeing, etc. I always saw lifestylers as the ones who would wear collars, tails, etc. wherever they go, and who would rather associate with other furries exclusively.

That's just my definition, and it probably varies from others' definitions of "lifestyler".


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Feb 24, 2011)

Lasolimu said:


> I have told a few people I am furry, but that is mainly because it came up in conversation or they asked, but I don't go out of my way to tell people, I just stopped guarding the fact.


 THIS.

Don't even tell people, they won't understand. They don't give a fuck either way. It's not a lifestyle, it's just an interest. However if someone asks about my anthropomorphic drawings, I do tell them something along the lines of "I am a fan of anthropomorphic animals." That's it. Only a few people know about it anyway-- and if they associate me with the more mature end of the fandom-- I correct them. OP is right; some of these unhealthily obsessed 12 year old furries need to *grow the hell up* and read up on what the furry fandom really is.


----------



## Sir Mister (Mar 5, 2011)

100% agree with you on that. It's not a lifestyle (nor should be). It's just a hobby. I like playing video games, my friends like to as well, but you don't see us telling people that we are gamers like we just burst through the gaming closet and are exposed to the public. It's only a hobby, but if you treat it like it's a bad thing, when people find out about it they will act accordingly. What I'm trying to say is that if your going to tell people that you are a furry, DO NOT act as though this is something embarrassing or important. The best way to do this would be to not mention outright that you're a furry, instead let your hobbies talk for you. If you continue with whatever it is that you do furry (whether it's drawing/looking up anthropomorphic animals to making and wearing fursuits), people will get the idea, even if they don't know what exactly a furry is (my parents for example), and move on with their lives. 

To put in simpler terms, there is no "Furry Closet" to come out of. Being a furry is a hobby, not a lifestyle. The only people that would hate you because you are furry would be trolls.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Mar 5, 2011)

Spatel said:


> No, neither of those can in any way be considered alternative lifestyles. Even the most devout automotive aficionados are not 'lifestylers'. The difference between being an auto enthusiast and being a furry is that auto enthusiasts DON'T PRETEND THEY ARE CARS. They don't have CARSONAS. They don't masturbate to car porn and complain about how carsuiters are making the rest of the auto enthusiasts look like weirdos.
> 
> There is a very serious structural difference between the furry fandom and these other things.



[video=youtube;JoDmPQKq_uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoDmPQKq_uo[/video]


----------



## FURRIES_DID_WTC (Mar 6, 2011)

>For the sake of our sanity
>Furries

NOPE


----------



## Dr. Durr (Mar 14, 2011)

My chances of parents not finding out are dead.


----------



## xoxjanox (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe not now.

But imagine the future.

As the internet community becomes more aware of furries, it is also growing more tolerant, yes. But tolerance spreads aside disgust. And internet culture (and yes, I'm aware furries were around before the internet was mainstream) can slip out into the colloquial of reality. Combine this with the fact that furry fandom is increasingly more recognized as a fetish rather than a hobby, and we may indeed reach a day where yes, people will start finding it necessary to "come out of the closet" when it comes to being a furry.

That's just my opinion, but I find that this is the path we're headed down.

OF COURSE... it has the potential to go in the exact opposite direction and be recognized as simply a hobby by mainstream media.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't see why you'd ever need to come out as a furry

Even if it was a subculture, it's not like you walk up to your parents and say "Hey mom and dad, I'm a leather head" or "Hey I think it's important you guys know I'm a nerd"


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 21, 2011)

A Person said:


> The reason I don't want to tell my parents is because I have a strong feeling they'd think something is wrong with me and/or probably think it's inappropriate. They'd probably try to fix me, but who knows -- maybe they wouldn't. If my step-brother found out, I can't imagine what he'd think. He knows what they are as he's an avid 4chan-goer and internet troll, and if he found out I was a furry he'd probably lose all respect for me and make fun of me or whatever.
> 
> All I know is I'm not taking chances so I'm keeping it a secret from everyone I know in real life unless I find out they're a fellow furry. I already have no self-esteem, I don't need it to be damaged anymore by having people in real life not approve of the way I am.


 
Forgot to add, if my household ever for some reason does know about it, I would probably not be a closet furry anymore or not be as secretive anymore and I'd probably stop private browsing when going to sites such as FAF and Furry Pile. I'm just keeping it secret because I don't want to put up with family bull shit and drama.


----------



## Kaath (Mar 23, 2011)

The reason I came out as a furry to my mom, was that it would be easier to explain it all up front, rather than having to go through shit every time I wanted to wear a tail or collar around somewhere.


----------



## Kanic (Mar 31, 2011)

That's furries for ya


----------



## Garfang (Mar 31, 2011)

Well i don't see furry be something important or something serious :S to be gay or bisexual on the other hand is another story. So i agree with OP.


----------



## southpawz (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah its not at all serious unless you make it our life then its serious in your eyes in which case gtfo... and as for the gay/bi subject yeah that is a huge subject and some of us is afraid of what might happenz if we does tell someone T.T </3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2011)

southpawz said:


> Yeah its not at all serious unless you make it our life then its serious in your eyes in which case gtfo... and as for the gay/bi subject yeah that is a huge subject and some of us is afraid of what might happenz if we does tell someone T.T </3



I'm pretty certain you know that happens ends in an S and not a Z. It's "if we DO tell" and not "if we does tell".


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 10, 2011)

You won't believe how many furries I've shown this thread to.


the Typical response?


"I DONT CARE! THEY HAVE 2 NO. AND WHEN THEY DO I WONT GIVE A SHIT"


...Why -.-


----------



## PieCreature (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL if you dont treat it like its a big deal then it wont be a big deal. if you treat it like its a huge secret then people will wonder if theres something more to it than cartoon animals.


----------



## fingerpaints (Apr 16, 2011)

*hands over pen & paper* can has autograph?


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 16, 2011)

southpawz said:


> Yeah its not at all serious unless you make it our life then its serious in your eyes in which case gtfo... \



Please, no second person thing.


----------



## CarlMinez (Apr 18, 2011)

Garfang said:


> Well i don't see furry be something important or something serious :S to be gay or bisexual on the other hand is another story. So i agree with OP.


 
Do I detect a sense of self-denial?

Like 80 percent of all furries have sexual interests in these anthro non-human animals. What does that tell you about the fandom? Obviously, it's, more of a paraphilia than some hobby.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 18, 2011)

CarlMinez said:


> Do I detect a sense of self-denial?
> 
> Like 80 percent of all furries have sexual interests in these anthro non-human animals. What does that tell you about the fandom? Obviously, it's, more of a paraphilia than some hobby.



I thought you abandoned this thread?!


----------



## CarlMinez (Apr 18, 2011)

No but I got a warning from a moderator and decided to lay low for a while. And after a few weeks, i really didn't feel like coming back. 

This forum is just puzzling to me. But I intend to be even more active from now on.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 18, 2011)

CarlMinez said:


> Do I detect a sense of self-denial?
> 
> Like 80 percent of all furries have sexual interests in these anthro non-human animals. What does that tell you about the fandom? Obviously, it's, more of a paraphilia than some hobby.


 
So you want people to include their fetishes when they come out to their parents?

um


----------



## Spatel (Apr 18, 2011)

probably depends on the fetish


----------



## Ziggywolf (Apr 29, 2011)

Roflmao coming out as a furry, you guys make it sound like a desease or something.
If people ask I tell them yeah this is one of my interests.
Fetishes has nothing to do with it. Keep it to your self. That being said fetishes are a healthy part of any sexlife, and personal.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 29, 2011)

Ziggywolf said:


> Roflmao *coming out* as a furry, you guys make it sound like a *desease or something*.
> If people ask I tell them yeah this is one of my interests.
> Fetishes has nothing to do with it. Keep it to your self. That being said fetishes are a healthy part of any sexlife, and personal.


 
*facepalm*


----------



## Urban_Coyote (Apr 29, 2011)

Being a wildlife/forestry major, even one I know accepts the fact that I am obsessed with animals.  Do I have to run around screaming " I am a furry"?  no


----------



## Oopslol (Apr 29, 2011)

^^ Natural Resources Management here, started off in Wildlife Bio.  <3 those majors


----------



## Yuma (May 7, 2011)

Same thing everyone else says great point I have always found it frustrating that furries feel the need to "come out"


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (May 7, 2011)

It's nothing different than liking anime or video games, and you can't "come out" to liking video games or anime. Although in my opinion I think people just use "coming out" not to its literal meaning but so they can convey their secretive feelings about their hobby. It's just like when people say "I haven't seen him in five billion years"; it hasn't really been that long but they are exaggerating so they can convey their feelings about how long they thought it's been.


----------



## Furry Fox (May 8, 2011)

One of my friends was on the Internet a bit ago and had only just figured out what furries are. He asked me if I was one, so I said "Yeah", and our friendship hasn't changed a bit. Sure I wouldn't deny it if asked, but I wouldn't broadcast it to everyone.


----------



## ITNinja (May 16, 2011)

Ya know, I registered just to disagree with this sticky. I cannot believe the moderates of a forum would sticky such a hateful message. I really dont think the way to bring more people into your fun loving  and peaceful hobby or way of life, Or whatever the entire furry community wants to look at it. I am a learning furry, I have absolutely no artistic skills. But I love the concept of digging into our being and finding the animalistic side. The only thing that seperates us from animal's truly is our ability to reason. I feel being able to tap into and understand the most basic of action's, The one's provided by nature as opposed to what we learn threw out life. Understand what actions in human's are instinct, And which one's are learned. 

As for coming out, I think you would be surprized at how disowning people can be. I am not sure where you live, But I live in an extremely over christianized closed minded town. Enjoying cartoon animal's will get you more looks than you think. Or walking around in fursuits. I have a few friends that have lost friends over being furry. 

Your stating that it's a hobby. Which means that if you do not do said hobby, You are not a furry. And I feel that message is the wrong one to send, Especially coming from a community that is hated so much by your average passer by. Maybe pay attention to what the radio station's in pittsburgh are saying about us the next time you go for Anthrocon. Even native american's understood that we have "Animal Spirits" inside us waiting to come out.

Im thinking your scope on the subject is just extremely shallow, Much like the scope of your life probably shares in those revels.


----------



## Attaman (May 16, 2011)

ITNinja said:


> Ya know, I registered just to disagree with this sticky. I cannot believe the moderates of a forum would sticky such a hateful message.


 Hm, not sure if invoke Poe's Law.



ITNinja said:


> Enjoying cartoon animal's will get you more looks than you think.


 You're in a Christian town, yes?  ... Easter Bunny.  Still sort-of dealing with Poe's Law, though.  Could be parody, could be idiot.



ITNinja said:


> Or walking around in fursuits. I have a few friends that have lost friends over being furry.


  You sure it wasn't their "enjoying cartoon animals"? :V



ITNinja said:


> Your stating that it's a hobby. Which means that if you do not do said hobby, You are not a furry. And I feel that message is the wrong one to send, Especially coming from a community that is hated so much by your average passer by.


 Curse you Poe's Law, curse you!  



ITNinja said:


> Maybe pay attention to what the radio station's in pittsburgh are saying about us the next time you go for Anthrocon. Even native american's understood that we have "Animal Spirits" inside us waiting to come out.


  Can someone give me a hand, here?  I don't think I can take much more of the stereotypical-ness.



ITNinja said:


> Im thinking your scope on the subject is just extremely shallow, Much like the scope of your life probably shares in those revels.


  Can't... decide... satirical... believed...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 17, 2011)

ITNinja said:


> Ya know, I registered just to disagree with this sticky. I cannot believe the moderates of a forum would sticky such a hateful message.



It's not really a hateful message, you're looking into it too deeply.



> I am a learning furry, I have absolutely no artistic skills. *But I love the concept of digging into our being and finding the animalistic side.*



This is not what furry is entirely about, I know of furries who don't have a fursona. Basically, digging into one's being and finding our animalistic side is not a necessary thing to do to be a furry. Like everything else in the fandom, it's optional.

The only thing that seperates us from animal's truly is our ability to reason. I feel being able to tap into and understand the most basic of action's, The one's provided by nature as opposed to what we learn threw out life. Understand what actions in human's are instinct, And which one's are learned. 



> *YOU"RE* stating that it's a hobby. Which means that if you do not do said hobby, You are not a furry. And I feel that message is the wrong one to send, Especially coming from a community that is hated so much by your average passer by. Maybe pay attention to what the radio station's in pittsburgh are saying about us the next time you go for Anthrocon. Even native american's understood that we have "Animal Spirits" inside us waiting to come out.



Why is that such a common grammatical error?

No, we don't have animal spirits inside us.

Anyway, regardless of how deep into furry someone is, there is still no real need, imo, to "come out" as furry.


----------



## Ontariofalcon (May 19, 2011)

There are some great furs who represent the fandom admirably. They are tactful, educated persons who ensure to detail the many aspects (or sub-cultures) of this fandom without prejudice or favoritism.

Sadly, many whom this topic is (presumably) directed at are all-too eager to be self-elected expert representatives, often furthering existing stereotypes and misconceptions by presenting their personal views as opposed to ones that represent the average member of the group.

Furry is a soapbox for the attention-starved, and the squeaky wheel usually gets the grease.


----------



## Vixen. (May 23, 2011)

I was sitting at work today actually on lunch and my friend asked me why there's a 'Gay furry pride' wallpaper in my facebook photos. I told her because I support it. She said 'So first you came out about being bi, then gay, now a furry? Your parents must be thrilled.' I had to laugh because I haven't lived with them for some time now. Then my response was 'I never came out about anything, their just finding out who I am.'


----------



## anero (May 23, 2011)

Vixen. said:


> I was sitting at work today actually on lunch and my friend asked me why there's a 'Gay furry pride' wallpaper in my facebook photos. I told her because I support it. She said 'So first you came out about being bi, then gay, now a furry? Your parents must be thrilled.' I had to laugh because I haven't lived with them for some time now. Then my response was 'I never came out about anything, their just finding out who I am.'


 
Why the fuck did you have a gay furry pride wallpaper in your facebook?

Are you trying to get people to laugh at you or something?


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2011)

Ontariofalcon said:


> Furry is a soapbox for the attention-starved, and the squeaky wheel usually gets the grease.


 
Or tossed into a tire fire.


----------



## Xaerun (May 24, 2011)

Hi, nice t'meetcha.



ITNinja said:


> Ya know, I registered just to disagree with this sticky. I cannot believe the moderates of a forum would sticky such a hateful message.


We're bad people.
Also, nothing gets up my nose more than people that are over-the-top furry. Furry licence plates, furry everyday clothing, furry doormat, furry shoes. This does not make me anti-furry in the same way that disliking people like that What the Buck dude doesn't make me anti-homosexual.



ITNinja said:


> I really dont think the way to bring more people into your fun loving  and peaceful hobby or way of life, Or whatever the entire furry community wants to look at it.


A lot of furries have no interest in bringing more people in. It's weird enough as it is, I think many would prefer a way to kick people out.



ITNinja said:


> I am a learning furry, I have absolutely no artistic skills. But I love the concept of digging into our being and finding the animalistic side.


This is not necessarily a furry thing, and most don't believe in that sort of thing, but that's cool.



ITNinja said:


> The only thing that seperates us from animal's truly is our ability to reason. I feel being able to tap into and understand the most basic of action's, The one's provided by nature as opposed to what we learn threw out life. Understand what actions in human's are instinct, And which one's are learned.


Study psychology, don't look at furry porn. That'll get you further down that path, I think.



ITNinja said:


> As for coming out, I think you would be surprized at how disowning people can be. I am not sure where you live, But I live in an extremely over christianized closed minded town. Enjoying cartoon animal's will get you more looks than you think. Or walking around in fursuits. I have a few friends that have lost friends over being furry.


Nope, would not be surprised at all. If coming out as gay in your town gets you weird looks, walking over to people you know, hands on hips, and proclaiming "Hi! I like to jack off to pictures of anthropomorphised (sp?) animals, particularly characters from <child's film>!" _should_ get you run out of town. And you deserve it for being such a twat. 
If it's a hobby, keep it a hobby, your own business. If you're interested in looking into your 'inner animal', do that at home. Other people, even if they're not 'closed minded', don't know and don't care.



ITNinja said:


> Your stating that it's a hobby. Which means that if you do not do said hobby, You are not a furry.


This doesn't make a lot of sense. If you are not a furry, you are not a furry. That's correct.



ITNinja said:


> And I feel that message is the wrong one to send, Especially coming from a community that is hated so much by your average passer by. Maybe pay attention to what the radio station's in pittsburgh are saying about us the next time you go for Anthrocon. Even native american's understood that we have "Animal Spirits" inside us waiting to come out.


Last one I listened to was reading out tweets from furs, and there was something about people doing shots from a horse dildo.
_FUCK. THOSE. GUYS._ (the furs, not the radio announcers)
Do you think taking shots out of a horse dildo and broadcasting it over the internet _might_ be a worse message to send than... whatever message you're getting at?



ITNinja said:


> Im thinking your scope on the subject is just extremely shallow, Much like the scope of your life probably shares in those revels.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BCCETH1usI


----------



## Biowolf12 (May 27, 2011)

I Agree. Plus some people may just take the idea of being a furry the wrong way. ( How far some take the fandom and what not) but then again it is better to just not care what people think and be who you are.


----------



## Sepi (May 28, 2011)

On another point, I've been thinking quite hard about my own sexuality, and I don't believe it's a big deal to "come out" as sexually different. To me it doesn't seem like something to cry about or announce as a huge triumph on my part. The thing is, you may not take furries "coming out" seriously, but I do not take homosexuals coming out as something that deserves a pat on the back. People may take their own issues seriously, or not.  Who knows, maybe a Fur -would- be disowned by their family, you cannot make this call. In the end, you could just ignore "coming out" posts and let them be. There is no need to swear and be butt hurt over a topic that has nothing to do with you. Being a Fur is a very important part of a lot of peoples lives, hell, many build careers around it. You don't see me telling homosexuals to stop crying about their "hobby" 

That would be blatantly offensive.


----------



## Taliesiin (May 31, 2011)

I think it does vary on in what way you identify with the fandom. For most people, it is just a hobby no reason to come out about it. But there are those out there who feel that their anthro version of themselves IS them on the inside. Just like a transexual might, that kind of identity problem might be something you'd need to "come out" about. 
It's also a different story if the people around you are aware of the stigma attached to the fandom or not. My family is blissfully unaware, so they don't care. But new teens that I meet are usually taken aback. (especially since I don't fit the "ugly fat furfag in a basement" stereotype)

All that said, being a furry is not genetic, it's a choice (except fetishes maybe) and It's not something to be ashamed of. A quote from Squeedge's Forumspring: 



> Anon asks: "Are you furry? Also, I really need some advice.. I am wondering if I am a furry. Since I was a kid I have loved cats, and wish I could be one. I meow and purr from time to time and chew on my boyfriend's shirt. I'm not sexually attracted to animals..."





> Squeedge: ""Furry" is such a subjective term, but by my personal definition, yeah I am. And my personal definition is "someone who participates in the furry fandom."
> And well, wanting to be/behaving like an animal doesn't mean you're a furry, per se. I think people equate "being a furry" with coming out as gay or something way too much. It's _not the same at all_. Furry is a choice. Do you WANT to be a furry? Do you want to be involved with the fandom? Maybe you just have an affinity for cats, y'know?
> And uh, being a furry has nothing, and I repeat NOTHING to do with sexual attraction to animals. There are furries who are in that boat but... very few, and none that I've met."


----------



## Radiohead (May 31, 2011)

Taliesiin said:


> I But there are those out there who feel that their anthro version of themselves IS them on the inside.


 
Those are not furries. They can become furries. But they are not immediately furries. 

If they feel the need to tell everyone they think they're a dragon, then there will be ridicule. It's pointless.


----------



## Taliesiin (May 31, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Those are not furries. They can become furries. But they are not immediately furries.
> 
> If they feel the need to tell everyone they think they're a dragon, then there will be ridicule. It's pointless.



I can agree with that, I think that's what I was trying to get at. That "being a furry" is a fandom thing first.


----------



## Belluavir (May 31, 2011)

As a homosexual male who has Jehovah's Witnesses for parents, I very much feel for the OP. From the age of 14 to maybe 20, I've suffered from depression that's ranged from severe to if-I-step-outside-this-room-I-will-kill-my-parents-and-myself-severe. I came out to my parents when I was fifteen, the reactions were mixed between them but long story short, it did nothing in the long run except distance me from them, which in this case, is a good thing. 

There's something very false about someone coming out as a furry and I can think of two entirely unorigninal reasons why they may do that, 1) to get attention obviously and 2) so they can act like some courageous hero who is standing up against the oppressor on behalf of the people. Of course, in reality it's a cowardly way to do that as furries are, in fact, not oppressed as a minority and there are no difficult battles to be had in the name of the furry fandom. There are no laws to stop furries from marrying, there are no laws to stop furries from having sex in the privacy of their own home, there are no laws to keep international furries from immigrating to the US to be with their partners.

I don't buy the argument that spiritual furries should/could come out. If I wasn't an atheist I'd probably be a therian, fortunately that secular lump of grey matter in my head keeps telling me that's all in my head (it would know, wouldn't it?). 
Anyway, if I was a therian or otherkin, why the fuck would I just tell people that I'm a furry? To confuse them? So they'll think that I just like anthro animals or that I masturbate to yiff porn? I wouldn't want to tell them that, I'd want to share my spirituality with them and that has nothing to do with the furry fandom. If I were to mention the furry fandom it'd be in some other context, especially since I'd probably have to explain that too and I don't want the to concepts to get muddled in an information overload.


----------



## Sar (Jun 5, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> The only reason some people would think it is important about who they are, are those who seek attention. Or are lifestylers. Lifestyling IS NOT what furry is about, but lifestyling IS an aspect of the fandom. Lifestyling is just one part of the fandom just like story's, porn, fursuiting, conventions etc etc, they are all just sections within the fandom.
> 
> There are only a few occasions when someone may need to tell someone about furryness:
> 
> ...


 
My thoughts exactly. (toasts glass of OJ)


----------



## fisk (Jun 5, 2011)

Well deserved sticky. /thumbs up


----------



## Sar (Jun 10, 2011)

I think i might be able to explain a reason why people are worked up about it. (may be over dramatic)

"(you) Says to a friend in a cafe: I am really into furry fandom."

Suggested scenario: World stops what they are doing and looks at you in a death glare. Cars break, Plate drop, trampolinists stuck in mid-air, etc....
NO!

Realistic Scenario: (Friend)meh cool.

CALM THE FUCK DOWN!


----------



## Meimei (Jun 15, 2011)

@ Glitch: AMEN <3


----------



## Halopromise (Jun 17, 2011)

I seen a lot of people terrified of "coming out as a furry" which I personally find them over reacting. Maybe it's just because where I live, people just don't care what you are. If you told some one you were a furry, they'd just be like "Oh cool" and continue there other conversation. I personally don't find being a furry a big deal and neither do any of my friends in real life do either. I think some do this because of all the negative stereotyping.. perhaps.. either from the furries who over do it or the rather dull side of society who judges something right away to get a kick.


----------



## bloomingrose (Jun 18, 2011)

I know this thread is old but thought i would add anyway, I agree totally. No one knows im a furry and I don't feel the need to yell it from the heavans, it would be like coming out as an artist, there is no need for it


----------



## Intrapersonality (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think they should use the phrase "coming out" or "coming out of the furry closet" but I don't think any of you should be bashing them for nervousness about sharing their interest with parents or other friends. Wanting to be accepted is a strong emotion, whether it is applied to something simple, like being a fan of furries, or something essential to your happiness, like being homosexual.

But again....could be handled better, and I think that the motives behind posting this thread are good ones. It's somewhat akin to people that claim they are "bipolar" when really they're just suffering from hormonal teenage angst. It's a real condition, don't mock it by misusing the word. Coming out is a serious decision. Don't mock it by aligning it with something less intense.


----------



## furryraffic (Jun 20, 2011)

Bir said:


> You never know, there are probably a select few who honestly think that it's important that everyone know what their hobbies are. Also, there are probably a select few who delve further into "furry" than most others would. Not telling your parents, sure, who cares if they know? However, I'd find it very important that my boyfriend knows.
> 
> There's a difference. Well said, but it does not apply to everyone.


 
Well, I don't find it a problem sharing your interests with others know?


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't feel the need to 'Come Out'. I do feel the need to inform some of the people that I'm close to that I'm into this stuff, so that when I send them a link to something that is furry related or has furry stuff on it, they don't go 'uh...what the hell is this?'.


----------



## Misskiwi (Jul 15, 2011)

I definitely agree to this. My parents found out that I was a furry the same way. They saw a tail that I purchased via mail (my step mother thought it was hers..) and she asked me about it and said that respects my creativity. She didn't shun me or anything. There was no "coming out" I don't care if people know or not. It is a hobby, I draw animal characters that I make up. It's definitely a hobby that I fill my free time with. Haha. Although I have heard some of friends say how they "came out" to their parents about being a furry, it's whatever. I just don' think people should feel ashamed for being a furry. In fact, no one should be ashamed for something that makes them happy and feel good about themselves. 

kthxbai :3 

~Kiwi


----------



## laserhanon (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with Kiwi. I am new to the fandom myself and I've always wondered how I would tell people, or how I would. Now, I see it's not a huge deal, but it would be hard to find out since I'm secretive about it.


----------



## thewall (Jul 24, 2011)

well, I don't know.  I have little to hide because I'm not into the erotic part of the fandom, but I wish to tell others about being involved in the fandom.  However, the stereotypes are too strong for me to do that most of the time.

although I told one friend that I was a furry.  He actually knew what a furry was, but he didn't believe all of those stereotypes.  Wish it could always happen that way....


----------



## Valence (Jul 25, 2011)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry! It is a fucking hobby!*



It's perceived as a weird hobby.



			
				Glitch said:
			
		

> Pardon my French, but good God.
> If I see another one of these damn threads, ugh... No matter how you cut it, the furry fandom is a hobby. Do you see anime fans have to "come out" to their family? NO.



Yeah, sharing all your fun life activities in public is also kind of weird.



			
				Glitch said:
			
		

> So STOP treating the fact that you're a fur like it's some part of your genetics. Hmmm. Kind of like that funny thing called homosexuality.
> Yeah. I had to come out to my parents as gay. I highly doubt that your parents would throw you on the street if they find out you like cartoon animals. Being gay is a totally different story, because that is part of someone's true identity and can't be changed if they aren't just faking it for some whoring around.



I still don't even know what furry is. I'm still trying to figure that out myself actually. Um, maybe its lots of things.



			
				Glitch said:
			
		

> If anyone outside of my parents found out that I was lesbian, I would be disowned. But EVERYONE knows I'm a furry. They just get a smile put on their face because it's something different. And these are all extreme-Catholics with their undies permajammed up their asses.



LOL! I don't even understand your sense of humor here, but I'm sure I'd be laughing with you if you said this IRL.


			
				Glitch said:
			
		

> Even if you feel that idiotic, deep-seated need to "come out" as furry because your furry pride is burning so brightly or some stupid shit, I'll have to virtually slap you in hopes that you get some damn sense in your head.



lolol yeah



			
				Glitch said:
			
		

> My parents learned that I was a furry from the fact that I draw a lot of stuff. They look at my drawings and think that they're pretty cool. I told them I wanted to build a costume of my character, and they thought I was crazy for the sake of spending money.
> They let me though.
> 
> They didn't rip out the Bible or something like all of you morons here think that any religiously-raised parents would. And these people dragged me along with them to church in hopes that it'd reverse my atheism. Every Sunday...
> ...



I actually thought this weekend it would be hillarious if I changed my name to Holly Bibble. sparkles! ^-^



			
				Glitch said:
			
		

> Just to reiterate my point in this thread.
> 
> *Shut the FUCK up with all of this "come out" bullshit. It pisses off everyone that has more than 2 brain cells in their fuzzy heads.
> OR, even better. JUST DON'T TELL THEM.*



RAA RAA RAA BRWAA, GLITCH OFFEND :3



			
				Glitch said:
			
		

> I will be taking your flames now.
> Line forms the the right. Keep it orderly and single file.
> I'm cheap and I want to make sure I get the most of you fuckers as possible with each bullet.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm like a good student that is doing well in life and stuff, I think, (EDIT: so at least I'm not one of those types) that looks to all of this to save me or anything like that. I agree, its a hobby.

Buuuut, my parent's pulled the whole "no more secrets" card on me because of all the lame shit I do that they don't approve of. And considering this is kind of important and factored INTO my life, (not that my life is exactly based AROUND it), I kind of actually.. uh "Have to 'come out' as a furry" lol for the sake of like being honest and stuff.

God damn you furry. How ever did you get woven into all my misdeeds so inseperably and pervasively? And all my good deeds too? God damn you furry and your inability to keep yourself a secret.

*tries to lock furry in the closet* FFFFFFFF STAY IN THERE, YOU D:<


----------



## Bade (Aug 14, 2011)

Your not taking into consideration Therians or those of us who consider animism our religion. For some it is a way of life and not to be taken lightly. So nothing wrong with coming out.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 15, 2011)

Bade said:


> Your not taking into consideration Therians or those of us who consider animism our religion. For some it is a way of life and not to be taken lightly. So nothing wrong with coming out.



You being a Therian is not our problem. Besides it doesn't matter if it's a lifestyle or not, you don't have to 'come out' about it. Do islamic people come out about being islamic? No. Do Christians come out about being christian? No. So saying animism is a religion and that is why you need to come out is bullshit in itself.


----------



## McLovintheMonkey (Aug 19, 2011)

I wasn't afraid but then I found out why I should be. My parents really hate furs, I didn't know this. The question came up at dinner, I replied, "Yeah I a Fur yo gotta problem with it." and he yanked the linoleum knife he fantasied about stabbing into a fur with and we fought in the middle of the living room for five minutes. Eventually he got the upper hand and got a quick lunge in and broke the blade off. Now there a piece of linoleum knife stuck in my shoulder and I had to lie to them and say I was joking, but in 20 years when he's on life support and cant move Im going to walk in and say, "Remember twenty some years ago when we fought over me bieng a fur and I said I was joking. Well I lied!" and I would walk out. What did some of you think I would pull his life support, Im not that merciful!


----------



## Lunar (Aug 19, 2011)

Intrapersonality said:


> I don't think they should use the phrase "coming out" or "coming out of the furry closet" but I don't think any of you should be bashing them for nervousness about sharing their interest with parents or other friends. Wanting to be accepted is a strong emotion, whether it is applied to something simple, like being a fan of furries, or something essential to your happiness, like being homosexual.
> 
> But again....could be handled better, and I think that the motives behind posting this thread are good ones. It's somewhat akin to people that claim they are "bipolar" when really they're just suffering from hormonal teenage angst. It's a real condition, don't mock it by misusing the word. Coming out is a serious decision. Don't mock it by aligning it with something less intense.


Yeah, man, my parents would probably never talk to me the same again if they found my account on here.  Anything that's different from what they do is "weird" or "stupid", so I have to keep all my furryness a secret from them.  And them exclusively.


----------



## wolfystar (Aug 19, 2011)

True story bro.


----------



## morphology (Aug 26, 2011)

Valence said:


> It's perceived as a weird hobby.



Yeah, but so is unicycling, storm-chasing, and beer-brewing.  My bro and friend didn't have to "come out." as those.  When someone tells me they "came out" as a furry to me it screams "I'm going to be extra-vocal about my one hobby because I have no other facets about myself except liking anthropomorphs." 

 If you have a variety of interests you don't need to come out about it; its just a facet of your likes and dislikes.  The fact that you like animal-people and you're really vocal about it doesn't make you look like some hero championing for freedom of expression; it makes you look like a tool.


----------



## Sagex90 (Aug 27, 2011)

See, I'm an atheist and I go to a catholic college. Why do I subject myself to this pain? like saint Vincent the college I go to (Seton Hill) is christian "based", and frankly serves less as a place for people to try to get knowledge through their thick skulls without being called a heretic and more as a place for normal free thinking people like you or I to go and learn, well, because the actually like to learn. 

I see a similarity between that mentality an furries who feel compelled to "come out". If you identify with it that's one thing, you shouldn't really have to care if someone knows you're a furry or not because it's not intrinsic to who you are. Much in the same way are people who identify with certain religions, it shouldn't be a big deal unless you are a religious zealiot like Osama Bin Ladin or Michelle Bauchmann, it's not indicative of your character as a person. It only becomes a big deal when said person is, like others have said, a therian or a lifestyler. Both of which creep me out something fierce. 

If you feel compelled to not just wear a tail (which is cool, like wearing an odd looking t-shirt, or a fedora from time to time) but to make it such a part of your identity that not only do you where it ALL THE TIME but you wear it to places that it shouldn't be appropriate (like work ), and especially to bed. Then there is something kinda off, and I'd suggest seeking help. 

I also understand some may have a kink for anthros, and I'll have to agree some anthros get me going like that, but that's all it is, a kink. Being Gay is as far removed from being kinky as tin cans are removed from giant silos that house corn for processing later. a can is not as intrinsic to the process of selling corn as the silo is. One could sell corn in say, a jar, or in fact right from the silo, but without the silo there is no where to store the corn. 

if all you are turned on by is anthro....again seek help, this is not normal, you are letting your kink get in the way of living a normal life, there is actually a word for this in the DSM-IV (diagnostic and statistical manual for psychiatric disorders) and it is in fact a fetish. There is a difference between a kink and a fetish. A fetish gets in the way of normal functioning, a kink is only fun when it's brought up in the bedroom. at least that's my definition of it. 

But all in all, yes. I agree entirely with what the OP said. And If you feel that afraid that people will "disown" you for being who you are, tell them you just like drawing anthros. :shrug: it's the EXACT same thing lol


----------



## FlareTheDragon (Sep 4, 2011)

bloomingrose said:


> I know this thread is old but thought i would add anyway, I agree totally. No one knows im a furry and I don't feel the need to yell it from the heavans, it would be like coming out as an artist, there is no need for it



This^


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 4, 2011)

The fact there needs to be a thread on this terrifies me.


----------



## Myperson54 (Sep 7, 2011)

For me, being a "furry" has always been a.... How would you put it.... A shaky deal. Only because I feel like I need to qualify it, and yet we have terms like "furfag" and furry hatred and I find that my friends look down on or at least find the fandom weird. Even the clean art part. So, in a way, I feel the need to say something about it, yet I also agree that it's a part-time thing, not a piece of scripture.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 7, 2011)

DarkMettaur said:


> The fact there needs to be a thread on this terrifies me.


The fact that this thread is up to 40 pages should terrify you more.


----------



## thewall (Sep 8, 2011)

The only reason any sane fur would worry about coming out as a furry is because too many people believe we are a sex subculture when we are not.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 8, 2011)

mike37 said:


> The only reason any sane fur would worry about coming out as a furry is because too many people believe we are a sex subculture when we are not.


To deny the shear amount of porn in this fandom is to bury your head in the sand.  It isn't the ONLY thing that defines this fandom but there are far to many fringe fetishes that have a strong following in this fandom to claim other wise.  Only a few people may wish to have/view sex in fur suits or stuffed animals but if the submissions on this site and other major furry sites with little to no content restrictions are any indication a lot of furries like furry porn.  If a portion of this fandom is not a sexual subculture then I wonder what your definition is of a sexual subculture.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Sep 9, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> The fact that this thread is up to 40 pages should terrify you more.



8C

Yeah, I know. I have no idea what is it with people being proud over dumb things. Proud cat owners, proud over a certain government party, proud because you like vegetables more than meat. Running around and shouting what you're proud of to everyone over and over is not a good way to do anything. Auuuggh. It just makes people angry and annoyed and more likely to hate whatever you're trying to go for.


----------



## thewall (Sep 9, 2011)

Ilayas said:


> To deny the shear amount of porn in this fandom is to bury your head in the sand.  It isn't the ONLY thing that defines this fandom but there are far to many fringe fetishes that have a strong following in this fandom to claim other wise.  Only a few people may wish to have/view sex in fur suits or stuffed animals but if the submissions on this site and other major furry sites with little to no content restrictions are any indication a lot of furries like furry porn.  If a portion of this fandom is not a sexual subculture then I wonder what your definition is of a sexual subculture.



I am not denying it.  People need to put it in perspective.  Anime and Harry potter fans are almost if not just as bad as furries are when it comes to porn.  ANY fandom that creates lots of fanfic and fanart will produce plenty of filth.  It isn't the furry culture that is filthy, it is THE WHOLE FREAKING WORLD.  It is a sick, sick world, and that can easily cross over into any subculture.

Besides, I'm a mormon.  How many mormon furries have you seen today?


----------



## morphology (Sep 10, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I am not denying it.  People need to put it in perspective.  Anime and Harry potter fans are almost if not just as bad as furries are when it comes to porn.  ANY fandom that creates lots of fanfic and fanart will produce plenty of filth.  It isn't the furry culture that is filthy, it is THE WHOLE FREAKING WORLD.  It is a sick, sick world, and that can easily cross over into any subculture.
> 
> Besides, I'm a mormon.  How many mormon furries have you seen today?



One of the furries I know is a mormon and former pastor. 

But yeah Mike, I do agree with you.  Any fandom in which there's a substantial amounts of young adults and adults is bound to have adult trappings. And the fact that the fandom has a very high output of product (art, fanfic etc) will lead do a proportionately larger amount of porn.

As I once said to a friend, "There are folks who are just fans of Star Wars.  There are folks who make stuff related to Star Wars, there are folks who dress up like Star Wars characters.  There are folks who discuss and follow the philosophies shown in Star Wars.  And finally there are people who incorporate Star Wars into their sex lives. You can take that model and apply it to any large fandom."


----------



## Spatel (Sep 10, 2011)

Sagex90 said:


> I also understand some may have a kink for anthros, and I'll have to agree some anthros get me going like that, but that's all it is, a kink. Being Gay is as far removed from being kinky as tin cans are removed from giant silos that house corn for processing later. a can is not as intrinsic to the process of selling corn as the silo is. One could sell corn in say, a jar, or in fact right from the silo, but without the silo there is no where to store the corn.
> 
> if all you are turned on by is anthro....again seek help, this is not normal, you are letting your kink get in the way of living a normal life, there is actually a word for this in the DSM-IV (diagnostic and statistical manual for psychiatric disorders) and it is in fact a fetish. There is a difference between a kink and a fetish. A fetish gets in the way of normal functioning, a kink is only fun when it's brought up in the bedroom. at least that's my definition of it.



Sorry dude, a kink is a fetish. Fetishes are on a sliding scale, and most people that have them aren't full 10's on that scale. They may be 6's or 7's... They may prefer having the fetish part of their brain excited, but it isn't necessary, more like a bonus.

There's nothing harmful about being attracted to anthros. Maybe if it were exclusive attraction like you've suggested, it could be a problem. If there were a problem then by now some furry would've already visited a psychiatrist and complained about their fetish, since that's how things end up on the DSM. That hasn't happened though as the furry fetish and every other transformation fetish I'm aware of is absent from the DSM-IV currently, except transvestitism... which is there strangely. Also transsexuality is still on the DSM-IV. So y'know... even what's there isn't a great indicator of whether a behavior is psychosexual or just a normal quirk of human creativity.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 10, 2011)

mike37 said:


> I am not denying it.  People need to put it in perspective.  Anime and Harry potter fans are almost if not just as bad as furries are when it comes to porn.


Can you point me to one _Harry Potter_ fansite that has a "Cumcounter" feature? At least three image boards dedicated specifically to _Harry Potter_ porn (in general, let alone ones dedicated to niche fetishes involving _Harry Potter_)? Perhaps you can point me to an art site wherein the majority of the page views and favorites are toward sexual materials hosted on them? 

Yes, we get it, other fandoms have sexual stuff, it's a given. However, the sheer amount of _ass covering_ the fandom gives about how "non-sexual" it is, well, is hilarious. For fucks sake, half the people who go "We aren't worse than anime" for a defense also - up until that chat - harp about how Anime is such a perverted community. _Hm, not any worse than them then?_



mike37 said:


> ANY fandom that creates lots of fanfic and fanart will produce plenty of filth.


 Yes, because there's hundreds of thousands, if not millions, of images of fan created _Star Trek_ porn on the internet. I mean, just look at... er... well, what about... hm...

Can you name at least three such sites? Just so that there's a counter for Inkbunny, FurAffinity, and SoFurry? Let alone all the image boards such as Fchan, the Dammit boards, the plethora of -booru boards, PawsRU, and a good deal more Furry image sites / boards / what-have-you?



mike37 said:


> It isn't the furry culture that is filthy,


 _You've turned religious deities and important figures into little more than sex objects because of vague fantasies involving their mythological knots_. Say what you will, I don't recall Warsies turning Palpatine into a sex object first and foremost, or Pratchetteers DEATH (caps necessary) into a cumslut.



mike37 said:


> it is THE WHOLE FREAKING WORLD.


 "I'M FURRY AND PROUD OF IT, EVEN THOUGH I'M ARGUING THAT WE'RE NOT ANY DIFFERENT FROM ANYONE ELSE".

Sum it about up?



mike37 said:


> It is a sick, sick world, and that can easily cross over into any subculture.


 Yes, it _can_ cross over quite easily. The difference is that often times, it _doesn't_ to any degree near Furry.

For fucks sake, the Anime Fandom is _better_ than Furry. At least they don't spend every waking moment covering their asses of their problems. "Oh no, the fandom's not sexual at all!" "There's porn in it." "There's not a lot of porn, there's only a smidgeon!" "There's a lot of porn. At least 10% of many art site's content is adult / mature." "Well it's not popular, it's just there from a fringe!" "It makes the majority of the site's pageviews / favorites, the old search system was in part determined by fetish, and another site uses a cum counter." "Well we're not any hornier than anyone else! Every fandom has this!" "Point me to three large Sci-Fi art boards that so blatantly cater to sexual content."


----------



## thewall (Sep 12, 2011)

If other subcultures produced as much media (music, art, fiction, etc) as we do, you can bet that they would produce just as much porn.

Either that, or the furry culture has a lot of smut because we became unfairly infamous for it in the first place, then we started attracting weirdos looking for free porn.  Have you ever heard of the organization "burned furs"?


----------



## Attaman (Sep 12, 2011)

mike37 said:


> If other subcultures produced as much media (music, art, fiction, etc) as we do, you can bet that they would produce just as much porn.


 Or... not.

Look at _Star Trek_ and _Star Wars_. Look at how popular they are. Notice that Klingon has _its own language_ and Jedi is an _officially recognized Church in several areas_. Furthermore, you make the mistake of assuming Porn =/= Media. It is part of such. Furry is not considered sexual because it has a lot of porn in addition to its media, it's considered sexual because _much of that media is porn_. 



mike37 said:


> Either that, or the furry culture has a lot of smut because we became unfairly infamous for it in the first place,


 I think you'll find that Furry porn was popular before the _1000 Ways to Die_. 



mike37 said:


> then we started attracting weirdos looking for free porn.  Have you ever heard of the organization "burned furs"?


 Yes, filled predominantly with Elitists if I recall right but overall a group that tried to change things away from the porn focus. Their reception was, well, at best being titled Elitists at worst being enemies of the fandom / "false-furs".


----------



## feilen (Sep 12, 2011)

I will hereby be directing any new furs I meet to this thread. That is all.


----------



## cjkrythos (Sep 17, 2011)

OK, as an additional note, I just saw this thread and yeah, got to completely agree.

here is my standing.  When I first got into furry, i kept it to myself.  I didnt tell anyone.  The only reason anyone found out was because I needed a ride to a meet and my parents wouldnt let me travel with a random person from the net.  That was a good 9 years ago.  Infact, before they found out, my brother's fiance figured it out one afternoon and straight up asked me.  I look back and realise telling them was never much of an issue.  My parents thought it was a phase and they seemed to overall ignore my furriness.  I even spent years trying to find dates IN the furry fandom because I figured no woman would ever accept me for my furriness.  One day, I said screw it.  I stopped caring about BEING furry, and started caring about just BEING ME!  I started dating outside the furry fandom.  Not only have I found a beautiful woman who I really dont care if she knows im furry, but I like her enough that Id be willing to give up on furry if it offended her that much.  Somehow I doubt she would care, but the option is on the table.  ive got a wonderful job, and girl Id kill to keep, and I would never have it if Id stayed focused on furry fandom all the time.

Furry is a hobby.  When you make it to be more than that, it becomes an obsession, not a lifestyle.  For those of you who see it as a lifestyle, stop and think about what makes you who you are.  Furry does not make you into the person you are.  It might have contributed, but it isnt the WHOLE YOU!  Its just a piece.  Remember what lies in the rest of you and you just might find the will to do something great with your life.  

Sure, this might all seem like bullcrap, but think about it.  Furries focus on a fantasy that has a snowball's chance in hell of actually happening.  But what if you could accomplish a life better than this fantasy you spent the last 5, 10, 20 years of your life obsessing over?  Im not kidding.  Sure, it wont be easy, but it will be a heck of a lot more fulfilling than masturbating to cartoon porn every night after working a 9 hour shift licking management's butt at walmart or some fast food job.  See, now, I get to work a job where I travel the US for free, make about 1k A WEEK with full benefits and paid vacations AND get to end every day masturbating to cartoon porn.... if I so choose.  Its sad that I can say this sitting at home on sick leave and actually missing my job.  I mean seriously, who misses going to work?  I can say that I enjoy my job so much that I actually miss working.  If I didnt believe in myself enough to think that I could do more with myself, Id still be working retail or fast food.




Attaman said:


> For fucks sake, the Anime Fandom is _better_ than Furry. At least they don't spend every waking moment covering their asses of their problems. "Oh no, the fandom's not sexual at all!" "There's porn in it." "There's not a lot of porn, there's only a smidgeon!" "There's a lot of porn. At least 10% of many art site's content is adult / mature." "Well it's not popular, it's just there from a fringe!" "It makes the majority of the site's pageviews / favorites, the old search system was in part determined by fetish, and another site uses a cum counter." "Well we're not any hornier than anyone else! Every fandom has this!" "Point me to three large Sci-Fi art boards that so blatantly cater to sexual content."



THIS!  seriously, furries attract more attention to themselves just by trying to preemptively defend themselves against ridicule about porn than the actual porn attracts attention on its own.  If furs would just shut up and masturbate in peace, there wouldnt be half the problem there is today.


----------



## vladkov1x (Oct 7, 2011)

el rrito tiene rason -.- my parents just go wth when i tried to explain it XD an when i ended mah father just said: 
"other rason to stay in pc util 5:am?" and i said
"yes..."
"its okay, just no get off the university -.-"


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 7, 2011)

I do consider it a hobby, but the thing is, it's kind of awkward to tell other people about, thanks to the vast quantity of porn. My mom found a furry porn pic last year and confronted me about it. Most awkward day of my life. -.- But then, she shouldn't be talking since she has a pic of the Big Bad Wolf getting a BJ from Red Riding Hood. >>


----------



## iKero-chu (Oct 9, 2011)

Agreed.

Well said. c:


----------



## thewall (Oct 10, 2011)

Iakesen said:


> I do consider it a hobby, but the thing is, it's kind of awkward to tell other people about, thanks to the vast quantity of porn. My mom found a furry porn pic last year and confronted me about it. Most awkward day of my life. -.- But then, she shouldn't be talking since she has a pic of the Big Bad Wolf getting a BJ from Red Riding Hood. >>



that's the reason I don't tell my parents.


----------



## FurHunter55 (Oct 11, 2011)

I came out the easiest way. I fucked a turtle in front of my parents, turns out they were furries as well, and we usually have incest.


----------



## Corto (Oct 11, 2011)

Aaaaaand strike three! You're out, sonny boy!


----------



## KaelenWolf100 (Oct 11, 2011)

i believe they dont need to either but in a sense you are hiding a part of u from everybody else and u dont wanna hide it anymore.thats what i feel why most people feel the need to come out.


----------



## mcway (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, reading this whole thread from top to bottom just saved me the effort.


----------



## DingosHalberd (Oct 19, 2011)

This is almost as bad as people comming out as gay or lesbian. Do any furs really do this anyway? I mean, besides the special cases that cover thier page in rainbows and bad Sonic tributes.  Though actually, that raises something. Does anyone else think that only about half of the fandom is sane? I mean, there are a lot of nutjobs on the site. You can usually tell them apart because they have gay pride rainbows taking up most of thier profiles, along with a home made friends list that has like six different sections, and the occassional 'role play talk' with one of thier created characters. Or they obsess about one character/fandom to creepy degrees to the point their pages devolve into a series of self insertions and in-character posts. Or they favourite dubious things that really shouldn't be on the site in the first place.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 19, 2011)

DingosHalberd said:


> This is almost as bad as people comming out as gay or lesbian. Do any furs really do this anyway? I mean, besides the special cases that cover thier page in rainbows and bad Sonic tributes.  Though actually, that raises something. Does anyone else think that only about half of the fandom is sane? I mean, there are a lot of nutjobs on the site. You can usually tell them apart because they have gay pride rainbows taking up most of thier profiles, along with a home made friends list that has like six different sections, and the occassional 'role play talk' with one of thier created characters. Or they obsess about one character/fandom to creepy degrees to the point their pages devolve into a series of self insertions and in-character posts. Or they favourite dubious things that really shouldn't be on the site in the first place.



Are you seriously comparing being furry to being gay/lesbian? Seriously?


----------



## DingosHalberd (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm saying 'comming out' as furry is just as pointless and unessecary; that's the only comparison I'm making.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 20, 2011)

DingosHalberd said:


> I'm saying 'comming out' as furry is just as pointless and unessecary; that's the only comparison I'm making.



It doesn't compare at all. Someones sexuality has a huge impact on their life, family may disown them, they may get bullied, furry is a hobby for most people and doesn't even come CLOSE to being gay/lesbian. You can;t compare furry to sexuality at all.


----------



## DingosHalberd (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Randy. Notice how I said the comming out part was the only comparison I was making? Did I say that's where my comparison ended, because being gay isn't like being a furry? Durrr, I can read. Don't 'OH MY GOD YOU'RE A HOMOPHOBE' on me please because you aren't reading what I'm saying, thanks.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 21, 2011)

DingosHalberd said:


> Hey Randy. Notice how I said the comming out part was the only comparison I was making? Did I say that's where my comparison ended, because being gay isn't like being a furry? Durrr, I can read. Don't 'OH MY GOD YOU'RE A HOMOPHOBE' on me please because you aren't reading what I'm saying, thanks.




No, you can't read, I have not called you a homophobe mor implied it. You are trying to compare coming out as furry as being the same as coming out as gay, they are not comparable.


----------



## DingosHalberd (Oct 23, 2011)

No, what I'm saying - and have been trying to clarify to you - is it's not neccessary to 'come out'. That's the comparison. I never said the lifestyle was similar, nor any other aspect, besides the pointlessness of 'comming out' as an act. Allow me to explain.  You shouldn't 'have' to 'come out' and tell everyone you're gay, nor feel you should.  No one should ever feel compeled or forced to share aspects of thier personal life just for the hell of it, or think they need any sort of validation or approval from anyone else. It can be about sharing a part of oneself with another, but from what I've seen it's more the need for approval and acceptance, which is stupid. 'Comming out' is an anxious act where you tell someone you've known for a short period or a long period an intimate detail that doesn't affect them in the slightest and hope they accept you for who you are. Worse, some people take those they tell aside and inform them that way, like you would a death, which can affect reception.  The whole 'comming out' notion is utter rubbish. You can go and tell everyone you're gay if you want to, but you should not feel you HAVE to - they shouldn't care if they are people worth involving in your life. Why should you feel like you have to tell someone?  ...And then there are gay people who do it to revel in it and assume the identity of a shallow stereotype, and shove it down everyone's throats in annoying amounts that make all gay people look bad. Gives a false sense of identidy, individualism, being special and outside 'the norm'. Furries tend to fall into this catergory more, I suppose. But in either case 'comming out' is pointless. You should be comfortable with who you are and ignore anyone's opinions but your own on the matter. (PS: Sorry for the wall of text; I cannot figure out how to make spacing work on this forum for some reason).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 23, 2011)

DingosHalberd said:


> No, what I'm saying - and have been trying to clarify to you - is it's not neccessary to 'come out'. That's the comparison. I never said the lifestyle was similar, nor any other aspect, besides the pointlessness of 'comming out' as an act.



Coming out as being gay affects the persons life. Coming out as furry doesn't, as I said previously which you clearly ignored.



> Allow me to explain.  You shouldn't 'have' to 'come out' and tell everyone you're gay, nor feel you should.  No one should ever feel compeled or forced to share aspects of thier personal life just for the hell of it, or think they need any sort of validation or approval from anyone else.



I hate to break it to you, but if you're going to kiss another man in public and/or hold his hand you're pretty much telling anyone who is in the area at the time that "you're gay" It's better to tell friends and family instead of letting them find out by someone else, because even if you try to keep it a secret your friends and family will eventually find out.




> It can be about sharing a part of oneself with another, but from what I've seen it's more the need for approval and acceptance, which is stupid.



No, it's not stupid, not one you value the feelings of the ones you love. Not when you worry about being disowned by family just because you're not normal and like girls. The only thing stupid here is what you just said, you're rather narrow minded my friend you need to look beyond that box of yours and start thinking about why people "come out" as being gay.



> 'Comming out' is an anxious act where you tell someone you've known for a short period or a long period an intimate detail that doesn't affect them in the slightest and hope they accept you for who you are.



Wrong again, their parents may be looking forward to being grandparents, if their only son says they are gay it then affects their parents and what they had hoped for, saying it doesn't affect friends and family is again, false. You really are not thinking outside that box are you.



> Worse, some people take those they tell aside and inform them that way, like you would a death, which can affect reception.  The whole 'comming out' notion is utter rubbish. You can go and tell everyone you're gay if you want to, but you should not feel you HAVE to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm completely with Randy on this one. Halberd, your perspective of the mass of each problem to come out with is equalized and therefore greatly distorted.

Being a furry is a secret you can keep. People don't consistently make a big deal about anthros;why would they need to? It's something you don't need to account for when your emotions and relationships are at stake.


----------



## DingosHalberd (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry for the time delay, I've been busy of late. In short, the comparison is STILL ONLY the pressurised 'need' to tell someone. You are confusing the desire to inform with consequences and the like. First, I have strong feelings about 'comming out', because that is NOT the same as telling people you're gay. What it is is telling people you're different, and expecting them to hate you or somehow think differently about you based on overwhelming fear and indeed mistrust. Telling someone you're gay is natural, and not something you go into freaking out about to the extent the 'comming out' process has. One is negative and scary, one is less so because you do not create a world of fear for yourself. Comming out is a process where you put yourself up to others to be judged. It's turmoil, and not needed if you - or someone helping you - can guide it the right way. If someone doesnt' accept you for you, then they are not worth knowing. The comparison is the fact some feel compeled to 'tell' everyone almost like they've come down with an illness or something, like you should mourn who the person was. It's stupid, needless, and creates barriers - you act differently and like it's a bad thing so people on the fence might see it as such. If mum and dad hate you because you aren't giving them grandkids, bugger them. It might take time for people to come around, so that's understandable, but if they don't, don't worry. Again, it's only the desire to tell. I'm gay myself, and never 'came out' - I let people know when it was relevant, and only one person was uncomfortable with me after that and that was because he was convinced I'd crack onto him. He wasn't a close friend, and if he really saw the fact i prefer the romantic company of other men, then he wasn't somone worth knowing. I've never been bullied over being gay, aside from that one friend never had anything negative over it. If you deliver news like it's nothing, you'll find it will be given that priority.  PS: Yeah, I do hit enter, but for some reason it doesn't work. :S


----------



## Human (Oct 30, 2011)

You guys must have gray hairs and ulcers like crazy.  This is the most stressed out bunch I've ever seen.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys, how do I tell my parents I like Playing WoW? :V


----------



## juuni.prucan (Oct 31, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hey guys, how do I tell my parents I like Playing WoW? :V


say "i like playing wow"
it was the most difficult thing i ever told them...


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Oct 31, 2011)

Hm. If only humans were more honest and accepting creatures..... Nah. It makes threads like this go on forever and ever and make me laugh.

Don't think of it as "coming out" just think of it as a child saying "I don't like dinosaurs anymore, I like trucks!"

"I don't like >insert hobby here<, I am a furry!"


----------



## DW_ (Oct 31, 2011)

Coming out in the way a homosexual person comes out just gives the morons more ways to treat it like a sexual orientation anyway. Even though it isn't.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 31, 2011)

"I'm a furry..."

"Oh so you're gay?"

...thats why its better not to come out _._

...that, plus its a fucking hobby -.-


----------



## Attaman (Oct 31, 2011)

Sparrowkin said:


> Hm. If only humans were more honest and accepting creatures.....


So unlike anything else that has ever evolved? Including controlled testing _robots_? Mind, I would argue that Humans - by and large - are an honest and accepting species, if only because society as a whole still 'works' (sort of). If the majority of people were distrustful liars, well, we wouldn't have gone very far for rather obvious reasons.


soundfox said:


> "I'm a furry..."
> 
> "Oh, so you're gay?"


 Actually, if you look at the statistics, that isn't too far off for an assumption. A good number of furries _are_ homosexual, or at least bisexual. It's pretty much the same as responding to "I like Manowar" with "Oh so you like metal?".


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 31, 2011)

Well, the only time you might have to is if your parents are driving you to the convention. Or getting them to pay for it.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 31, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Actually, if you look at the statistics, that isn't too far off for an assumption. A good number of furries _are_ homosexual, or at least bisexual. It's pretty much the same as responding to "I like Manowar" with "Oh so you like metal?".



I have my own theory to that as well actually


----------



## Spatel (Oct 31, 2011)

I just assume any other furries I meet are bi. Seems to be a correct assumption a majority of the time.


----------



## thewall (Nov 1, 2011)

To be perfectly fair, I wouldn't call it coming out.  It's merely explaining a hobby to others.  Maybe they are disgusted with the yiff, maybe not.  My older brother thought it was a sex culture, when I repeatedly told him it wasn't.  For those of you that read my last threads, I DID NOT COME OUT.  My mom saw a wikipedia page my older brother purposefully left up on furries, and she asked me if I was one.  I said yes and proceeded to explain the fandom.  No big deal.  It's just a hobby.

It is perfectly acceptable to ask for advice on how to explain the fandom to others.  It isn't coming out of the closet, so calm down, furfags.


----------



## shteev (Nov 8, 2011)

It may be a hobby, but it's the best damn hobby ever.

Besides knitting.


----------



## daigonite (Nov 8, 2011)

Why would it be anything else but a hobby? I mean... unless you were sexually attracted to animals but most people aren't like that.

I think its just because people don't like admitting it. I personally don't like admitting it, but I thought about it and said yeah whatever. It's not like coming out though; its more like realizing you really like something and are worried that people will shoot you down for it. My parents were not accepting of certain _comics and video games_ I like so its not easy to tell them that I like this kinda stuff, because in their heads furries = animal porn.

I don't like telling people, but its not like you wouldn't "come out" for liking Pokemon or comic books. Same with furry.

And it is an awesome hobby :3


----------



## Spatel (Nov 13, 2011)

Some (many) of us are sexually attracted to anthros. For us it is a  fetish. I think having that aspect on top of the already weird  subculture that the rest of the furries have really doesn't detract from it. If anything  I think it lends some justification for it. Adults do what adults have to do.

The non-yiff furs don't get to benefit from that excuse. In the grand scheme of things they have a pretty weird hobby--much weirder than simply being an adult that likes Pokemon. Instead of merely liking Pokemon, and being a fan of the show or the games, suppose someone pretended they *were* a new type of Pokemon. They drew an entire library of art for their fake pokemon identity and all of their fake pokemon identity's friends. And they came up with names and abilities for their fake Pokemon and wrote fake Pokemon fiction. Then they designed fake Pokemon suits and went to fake Pokemon conventions that had nothing to do with the actual Pokemon franchise, but instead focused on their fan-created material related to Pokemon exclusively. That's actually a pretty unusual way of showing your appreciation for a tv show.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 13, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Some (many) of us are sexually attracted to anthros. For us it is a  fetish. I think having that aspect on top of the already weird  subculture that the rest of the furries have really doesn't detract from it. If anything  I think it lends some justification for it. Adults do what adults have to do.
> 
> The non-yiff furs don't get to benefit from that excuse. In the grand scheme of things they have a pretty weird hobby--much weirder than simply being an adult that likes Pokemon. Instead of merely liking Pokemon, and being a fan of the show or the games, suppose someone pretended they *were* a new type of Pokemon. They drew an entire library of art for their fake pokemon identity and all of their fake pokemon identity's friends. And they came up with names and abilities for their fake Pokemon and wrote fake Pokemon fiction. Then they designed fake Pokemon suits and went to fake Pokemon conventions that had nothing to do with the actual Pokemon franchise, but instead focused on their fan-created material related to Pokemon exclusively. That's actually a pretty unusual way of showing your appreciation for a tv show.



Anime fans write fanfiction, create characters, draw lots of art, have kinky fetishes themselves, and go to conventions in cosplay. They can be just as, if not more, "unusual" as furries.

By the way, I'm 19 and a proud Pokemon fan. I don't understand the logic that only kids should be playing it. Hell, it's actually pretty damn complicated and takes time and learning and I'd expect the adults to be better at Pokemon than young kids that just like the characters and animations and such.

BUT that little Pokemon rant has nothing to do with furries so I don't want to go any farther and derail the thread.

Point is. Furries aren't the only ones that create characters and act like them and all that. The furries just have the _reputation_ of doing it.


----------



## RodentGirl3645 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Shakes head sadly* Why would anyone want to hide this world of complete, insane, fantastic awesomeness? All my friends, family, and half of the people at my school know I have a fasination with cartoon animals. Come on people, what is the worst that could happen? Someone could think you were "kiddish"? Who cares! Live a little. ^^


----------



## Spatel (Nov 13, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Anime fans write fanfiction, create characters, draw lots of art, have kinky fetishes themselves, and go to conventions in cosplay. They can be just as, if not more, "unusual" as furries.



Certainly. And the Otaku stereotype is a severely negative one. However, most anime fans are not otaku. 



> BUT that little Pokemon rant has nothing to do with furries so I don't want to go any farther and derail the thread.


It has everything to do with furries. There shouldn't be anything wrong with that. Creativity should be celebrated; having the creativity to invent your own universes and convert them into art is a good thing, if you know other people will appreciate it.


----------



## Akiwuffle (Nov 13, 2011)

I just think the whole debate is hilariously ridiculous. 'Normal' people don't give a shit what you do on the weekends. I just tell people I'm an artist, what I like to draw, and if they're interested, what sorts of communities I'm involved in (while passively disclosing that some are kinda odd but fun). 

So, what's there to 'come out' about? I'm a 23 year old transgendered male, I have more important shit to deal with.


----------



## Babkock (Nov 13, 2011)

RodentGirl3645 said:


> *Shakes head sadly* Why would anyone want to hide this world of complete, insane, fantastic awesomeness? All my friends, family, and half of the people at my school know I have a fasination with cartoon animals. Come on people, what is the worst that could happen? Someone could think you were "kiddish"? Who cares! Live a little. ^^



Why would anyone want to share it? I don't mind if people know that I jack off to furry porn, but I'm not gonna make a big deal about telling them myself. I'm not ashamed of it, I know nothing's wrong with me, and if someone asks me what I'm interested in, I will gladly tell them. But it's what I do in private, the rest of the world doesn't need to know about it.


----------



## Acetyl (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, kind of odd to "come out" about something like this. It's a hobby, not a lifestyle. It's not like somebody would go, "Mom... Dad... I make model trains." (Even if that would be hilarious to watch happen) I'm not really sure why this debate has lasted 42 pages, but please understand if I'm not willing to wade through all 1044 posts to understand what's going on here.


----------



## Luckiione (Nov 30, 2011)

I think part of why people feel like they need to 'come out' in a sense is because the furry fandom is one that is not really that understood. i personally fear that misunderstanding when I tell someone that I want to be a furry someday, fursuit and all. I'm usually pretty crap at explaining things and will be perceived as someone with a weird fetish along with just being weird, when the only reason I want to be a furry in the first place is to make new friends and experience the artistic process of making/designing a fursuit and a fursona and being a character. I know people who would hear me say that those were my only reasons, then roll their eyes and say "riiiight" like it was a joke, but then forever look at me differently because of that. I agree that that is stupid and they should educate themselves, but come on. We all know how stupid people can be and how lazy. They'd rather keep believing a stereotype than educate themselves. 

With that said I kind of agree that no one should have to 'come out' as a furry. it IS a hobby. it IS for fun. I haven't been into it long, but I know that much already. Sure some of us have our specific likes and such, but that shouldn't define the entire idea of a furry. We're all people, and we're all different. It's like being racist, labeling all furries weirdos who like bestiality. it's NOT true. But just like anything else, people would rather keep believing lies than educate themselves. *sigh* Sorry for the rant. >_< But it makes me angry to have to feel so embarrassed about my new hobby just because people can't be arsed to understand it.


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

Do people come out as furries? That is, frankly, retarded. It is not a way of life, no one has a secret furry inside of them, it's just a weird way of expressing oneself, whether sexually or emotionally. I certainly don't feel any need to justify the fact that I'm drawn to furry to anyone, its completely benign and I enjoy it immensely. Why over think it?


----------



## Slighted (Nov 30, 2011)

Besides, since it seems that a large percentage, much larger than the general populace, of furries are at least bisexual or even gay, WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO MAKE YOUR LIFE MORE DIFFICULT THAN IT ALREADY IS BY COMING OUT AS FURRY...! Just find a community and get your sense of self that way, but don't wait for the world to understand, because it won't.


----------



## tetrahedron (Dec 4, 2011)

I feel like I should have been involved in this thread


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 5, 2011)

tetrahedron said:


> I feel like I should have been involved in this thread



Then why didn't you say something more relevant to this thread instead of this? Derp.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 5, 2011)

Slighted said:


> Besides, since it seems that a large percentage, much larger than the general populace, of furries are at least bisexual or even gay, WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO MAKE YOUR LIFE MORE DIFFICULT THAN IT ALREADY IS BY COMING OUT AS FURRY...! Just find a community and get your sense of self that way, but don't wait for the world to understand, because it won't.



How can coming out as furry make your life more complicated? being furry is not the same as coming out about your sexuality, it's a fucking hobby for fucks sake.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 5, 2011)

43 pages of grinding the same shit, and people still don't get the point


----------



## B0X (Dec 5, 2011)

B0X likes this thread.


----------



## JC~Jox (Dec 18, 2011)

From my limited understanding of the issue I believe the real problem is not the importance that being part of this fandom/subculture has on their lives, but something else. Do you have to tell your roommate/s, GF, BF or your parents that your part of the furry fandom? no, of course not! why would you!? then again... if you have art on your wall or a fursuit in a bin in your closet someone might ask questions. Lets assume that the innocent little furry in this situation is asked about it (which he/she will no doubt be with these items around) this fandom enthusiast will have to explain the onslaught of questions. Maybe the thought of explaining it before hand makes more sense to them? either way it's unnecessary and somewhat counter productive once they might now believe that your life revolves around this fandom.


----------



## Zephyrionitis (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd like to put in my agreement.
I have one furry friend, and I can't nor do I have any desire to tell anyone else.
Where I come from it would either get me mobbed by a pack of weeaboos or lose a lot of respect from my friends and partner.
It's not really too big a deal.


----------



## FoxPawed (Dec 23, 2011)

What the hell is going on?!  lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 23, 2011)

FoxPawed said:


> What the hell is going on?!  lol



Try reading then, it's amazing what that can do.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Dec 25, 2011)

I am honestly having a hard time believing this topic is still going.

I need to stop thinking the world has enough common sense to go around.


----------



## Riq (Dec 26, 2011)

Can't help but wonder how often/much the furry fandom takes a role in sexual fantasy in other people on this forum. And I suppose the best way to find out is to ask.

So, yeah, go ahead and give me a hard time about it if you want or something. I'm interested in hearing what people have to say though.


----------



## Spatel (Dec 30, 2011)

99% for me probably. I'm capable of having normal relationships with non-furs, and the person I'm currently dating isn't a furry and has no interest in furries whatsoever. Still, I have to think about it to get off, and there doesn't seem to be any way around that. 

Bear in mind that I am not a hobbyist, and I'm well aware that some furries are not in the same position I'm in, as they've been very vocal about that on this part of FaF.


----------



## XechaTigs (Jan 1, 2012)

I disagree that this applies to everyone, but ok. You never know how much this can actually effect a person, so why get so bent over it? What does it matter if they count it as a sexuality or a life-style? It just makes them who they are, because we don't all look at the word 'furry' in the same way.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Try reading then, it's amazing what that can do.



As I'm told at my community book burnings, it's actually quite dangerous. I even tried picking up Treasure Island from the kindling pile, and got my hands sticky with runny ink and lighter fluid, which is certainly detrimental next to a sparking bonfire. After several skin-grafts, I never questioned the will of the High Magus again.


Also, who (is/are) the (person/people) who decide(s) technically what (is/isn't) a part of the fandom? Life-styling, therians, fluffysuiting, and whatnot. Since some of the things associated with the fandom are apparently more esoteric than others, perhaps so much so that others would -not- want to be associated with it, have there been a sizable amount of people who have come together within the fandom and declared "'X' is what this fandom is to be, not 'Y'", and so on? If so, do they have meetings? I have a new recipe for peanut butter fudge that I've been dying to try out.


----------



## SirWulf (Jan 3, 2012)

The only reason it exists is because people think that furry equals fetish.  It's not the man who makes his closet, but his peers, if you get my drift.  I just don't tell people because I live in an area where everyone seems to get their definition of furry from 4chan's lovely cloud of influence.  Meh.  People don't need to know, anyhow.  It's just a hobby.

Also, this is my first post.  :3


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

It strikes me that "coming out" depends on how each individual views the hobby. If they simply have an interest in anthropomorphism as a hobby, then so be it: that's fine. Coming out isn't really something that applies to this situation. If however, an individual sees the furry world in a potentially sexual light (which is also fine) then I imagine you have a new dilemma: how open you want to be to people about what turns you on.
I can only speak from experience but I'm pretty secretive about what turns me on. The thing is, at this stage I don't particularly want to try and cover every possible angle of this, or try to sound like a leading authority on this, for obvious reasons. *looks at post count*


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2012)

People "coming out" can be akin to attention-whoring. Some people want to see how others react to you announcing it as if you were gay. :V


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

I imagine you could argue everything is new to somebody once.


----------



## Erethzium (Jan 10, 2012)

"*You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry! It is a fucking hobby!* "

Sadly 99% of non-furries don't see it as a "hobby" because of the bad image we're stuck with.


----------



## Zebra (Jan 10, 2012)

I joined the forums here to say this. 

1. I have always felt canine. When I found the fandom it was like finding out I wasn't alone. 
2. I grew up near where the OP lives now (according to her profile) Went to college in that exact city even. 
3. I'm pansexual.

That being said, the biggest reaction I ever had to people finding out I'm a furry was a GIANT hug from another furry. The biggest reaction to people finding out I like other women I ever got was being forcibly separated from my girlfriend and highschool sweetheart and faced with possible explulsion if I did not break contact. I almost didn't graduate highschool because I fell in love. Homophobia wrecks lives.

On an unrelated note I am really glad the name Zebra wasn't already taken as its my fursonas name. This can save on confusion


----------



## Spatel (Jan 12, 2012)

Erethzium said:


> "*You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry! It is a fucking hobby!* "  Sadly 99% of non-furries don't see it as a "hobby" because of the bad image we're stuck with.


  I never saw it as a hobby either, but I don't see that as an inherently bad thing to begin with.


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm kinda new to this stuff, u know... but I've read something about a "furry life style" or something like that. I wonder what the heck is that. I mean, if some people really see being a furry as living in a different way, I'd like to know what that is all about.
For myself, I see it just as a hobby. I like furry characters, stories, drawings, I have a fursona, I draw, I write fur-related fic and I would even use a suit, if I had one. But I see it just as any other fan comunities, like otakus, for instance.
Totally agree with you, my lady. "Coming out as a furry to my parents. OMG they don't understand me!! But that is what i am for REAL!!" This is called *Attention whores*, that is.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 14, 2012)

^ A lifestyle is pretty much living your entire life as a furry, living by a credo, if you will. I mean some people do it and well.. needless to say they're usually the ones trying to defend themselves from the public. They take on their animal's aspects, and usually don't even use their own human aspects anymore. Pretty much don't even believe they're human at all, kind of the most extreme part of the fandom.

Most of us fans like the fandom itself, kind of like otakus. We like the artistic, characteristic, and cultural background, and some people social. To me in suit, you can be someone you're not just for a little while. Be someone outgoing, someone strong, someone confident. To shy people, it might be one of the easiest ways to be accepting of other people, and I'm okay with that, but then losing yourself to yourself. I mean, I'm a cripple with a very small complexion. My fursona is a strong, confident warrior. 

I mean if you want to do that kind of thing, more power to you, but needless to say its very hard to find any form of work or accepting people when you actually go into this lifestyle because you're living your life by the credo, not paying attention to the fact that you are STILL A HUMAN.


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 14, 2012)

Livin' through a credo isn't actually wrong, i believe. If one takes certain credo to his/her lifestyle and that brings out some benefit, that's fine. Even if some people doesn't see themselves as humans, maybe some aspects of this line may be beneficial. Or extremily harmful, if not used properly...


----------



## Bornes (Jan 15, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ A lifestyle is pretty much living your entire life as a furry, living by a credo, if you will. I mean some people do it and well.. needless to say they're usually the ones trying to defend themselves from the public. They take on their animal's aspects, and usually don't even use their own human aspects anymore. *Pretty much don't even believe they're human at all, kind of the most extreme part of the fandom.*


Wouldn't this be a therianthrope rather than a furry? I mean, I guess it's a sort of blurry line when you define it like this, but where IS the line exactly?
I used to be active in the therian community and while I can understand the rationale behind wanting to seperate themselves from the furry connotation, because it is different, I always sort of thought therianthropy was still under the "furry" umbrella-term anyway (personally).


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 15, 2012)

Bornes said:


> Wouldn't this be a therianthrope rather than a furry? I mean, I guess it's a sort of blurry line when you define it like this, but where IS the line exactly?
> I used to be active in the therian community and while I can understand the rationale behind wanting to seperate themselves from the furry connotation, because it is different, I always sort of thought therianthropy was still under the "furry" umbrella-term anyway (personally).



As far as I know (and I don't really follow the Therian ideal, so its kind of blurry to me as well), there's a bit of a difference between therians and lifestylers. Therian's are all like heavy into the spiritual stuff and think they're legit just an animal in a human's body and as such, they take the same aspects of their animal and kind of act like one. Though I think theres also a certain "totemic" aspect to it as well. Whereas some lifestylers really just act their role all the time with no real opinion of totemics or spirituality, and are likely very aware that they are human, but prefer to be furry because they like it better.

I likely misinterpreted it. I'm not really extremely knowledgable in it. I just like the fandom because it allows me to be something I'm not for a little while, and not being an expert on the whole schpeel, I'm not the best person, I'm just going based off of what I've read. (I personally hate my appearance, the fact that I walk with a limp, and that I'm extremely small.)


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 17, 2012)

Of course it means many different things to different people, I can understand that, so do lots of other hobbies. Not sure what it means to me yet, but I'm worried about telling anyone because there's no knowing how they will react. Not that there are many people I could be bothered to tell, anyway.
Meanwhile, though, if you are still living at your parents' place and something you do takes up a lot of your time, money and space, they may well find out and ask questions, and maybe, (though still unsure on this one) they have some right to know, at least a little. Close friends, partners and so on as well, or perhaps even more so. So, the question becomes do I let people find out by chance and hope they understand without too many questions, or go and tell them now, when I can calmly explain everything? And with so many people out there getting the wrong impression, thinking the worst all the time, telling can perhaps seem a little like coming out.
And just to complicate things even more, many people in this country I am sure have barely heard of it, wouldn't know what to think, or even what it means at all. 

For what it's worth (nothing) I have no idea how I am going to 'come out' to my parents, I might well not bother, if this doesn't go much further than chatting on the internet and perhaps a couple of days in Leicestershire just before I finish at university, they don't know most of my hobbies as it is. A more serious issue, how do I come out to them that I'm learning computer programming? And perhaps even worse, since my uncle works in computing, how do I tell him I decided to learn C, of all languages?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 17, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> how do I *come out *to them that I'm learning *computer programming?* And perhaps even worse, since my uncle works in computing, how do I tell him I decided to learn C, of all languages?



I hope to god you are fucking joking.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Bornes said:


> Wouldn't this be a therianthrope rather than a furry? I mean, I guess it's a sort of blurry line when you define it like this, but where IS the line exactly?



It could be seen as.



> I used to be active in the therian community and while I can understand the rationale behind wanting to seperate themselves from the furry connotation, because it is different, I always sort of thought therianthropy was still under the "furry" umbrella-term anyway (personally).



I used to be active in it a decade ago before I abandoned it for a multitude of reasons, but some furries believe that it is  as well as Otherkin. :V


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 17, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I hope to god you are fucking joking.



It sounded a bit of fun, something interesting and unusual to try, I didn't realise it was looked upon quite that badly around here.


unless you mean the 'coming out' part, I guess. I thought it was obvious I was slightly exaggerating there. Perhaps not.


----------



## Phiora (Jan 23, 2012)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry!  It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...



I gotta say. I've never "come out to my family" as a furry. But I know that if I were to tell my eldest brother I was into Furries he would do everything in his power to convince me it's wrong. In fact. he had a long stern talk with me about it when I was sixteen. I think however that this is a very different thing from homosexuality. Just to clarify I grew up without a father and my brother was forced to take over and discipline me like a dad. It really isn't genetic so much as it is an anthropogenic thing. (yeah yeah I know that sounds like a line from Bones but I'm serious). Humans find themselves envious of animals for their strength, abilities, and in our case looks (so human of us really to see the aesthetic side of being animal.) 
But over all I agree with you. This isn't something that can be put under the same category as something we need to share with our parents.
This very day I realized that FA is a sanctuary and I've treated as such for so long that I no longer see it as a pornographic site. But that really is what it is. We just forget sometimes.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 23, 2012)

Phiora said:


> This very day I realized that FA is a sanctuary and I've treated as such for so long that I no longer see it as a pornographic site. But that really is what it is. We just forget sometimes.



It's not All porn. But yes, a nice sanctuary, go out there on the wider internet and we are the enemy. Which might be interesting, actually, I've never been in that situation as anything other than an innocent bystander, other than that one time i tried to defend a friend of mine.

I'm wondering what my sister would think, now, of the whole family she's the only one that is likely to have even heard of us. Sure, you don't have to tell everyone, but is it something that needs to be kept as a dark and terrible secret? I'll need to think very carefully about that.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 23, 2012)

Phiora said:


> Humans find *themselves* envious of animals for their strength, abilities, and in our case looks (so human of us really to see the aesthetic side of being animal.)


 First off, in regard to the bolded: Really? _Really_?

Secondly: Er, no. Most people don't. I'm sometimes envious of how much certain animals get to travel, but for the most part I'm quite content knowing we got the better ability package. If I wanted to be better physically, I realize "I wanna be an animul, but I can never be" isn't the solution, "Guess I better work out" is.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 30, 2012)

Phiora said:


> This very day I realized that FA is a sanctuary and I've treated as such for so long that I no longer see it as a pornographic site. But that really is what it is. We just forget sometimes.



My interest in the porn in absolutely 0, and I still use FA. If you don't want to see it, it's not hard not to.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

Phiora said:


> This very day I realized that FA is a sanctuary and I've treated as such for so long that I no longer see it as a pornographic site. But that really is what it is. We just forget sometimes.


FA is as much a porn site as DeviantArt is. Both have ridiculous amounts of it among the normal stuff that I could possibly give a crap about. 

If you're like me and have no interest in porn, turn on the filter in either site, problem (mostly) solved. And if it shows up somehow, click out of it.


----------



## Xash (Feb 1, 2012)

no one i know even knows what a furry is so i see no need to tell people


----------



## oliverrook (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree, at least somewhat. The term "furry" isn't actually that well known here in NH. At least in the part where I live, so if I was to just tell somebody that I was one, they probably wouldn't get it. Still, I do think that you shouldn't have to "come out" as a furry. But, I also know that there are some jack asses who will say "it's a fetish", or believe the crap they show in the media. That is why I'm still a bit cautious about who I tell, because I am the "center of attention" when it comes on who's next in line to be harassed, and the last thing I want is to give them yet another knife to throw at me.


----------



## Rhuedog (Feb 21, 2012)

actually i like to tell ppl about it, me being a furry and if you think its just a hobby think again


----------



## Spatel (Feb 27, 2012)

NEStalgia Fox said:


> FA is as much a porn site as DeviantArt is.



That is patently false. Deviantart is not a porn site at all. They take 'adult' submissions but not pornographic ones. Don't believe me, turn off the filters and try to find porn. You won't. FA is very different in that regard.


----------



## Garek Maxwell (Feb 27, 2012)

Spatel said:


> That is patently false. Deviantart is not a porn site at all. They take 'adult' submissions but not pornographic ones. Don't believe me, turn off the filters and try to find porn. You won't. FA is very different in that regard.



There are submissions that are really blatantly pornographic when I saw them (and gross), but they're considered "art" and if you can convince certain admins or what not it stays. Last I heard, there was some controversy with Deviantart because they were largely okay with some kind of naked woman being molested by larvae but would quickly crack down on anything involving men in a similar level of sexuality, especially if it was homosexual content.

No idea if that later changed, but that's what I read regarding Deviantart. That's a minority situation though, and Deviantart is almost completely a non-porn site.


----------



## iPodFoxxy (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree with you. I find the dramatic furs pretty damn annoying. Being a furry is a _*hobby*_If you think that you are an animal stuck in a human body, then I highly suggest that you schedule an appointment with a doctor. I haven't told my parents I am like anthro because its really none of their business. Its a hobby. And they wouldn't care; they used to watch Loony Tunes when they were kids so they wouldn't have a problem. I really don't see how being a furry is a lifestyle. Its a hobby.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe these people "think" that they are furries but are actually theirians or otherkin, and even then you don't have to come out about it. Otherkin and theirians is just a belief, furry is a hobby/ fandom,but it's not a religion, it not a sexuality so I have no reason to out about it. Plus it is obvious so coming out about it will just cause you embarrassment


----------



## Cobhc2005 (Mar 11, 2012)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry!  It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...



*looks up*

AMEN! TO THAT BROTHER! I AGREE WHOLE HEARTEDLY


----------



## Ovidius (Mar 11, 2012)

I couldn't agree with the OP more.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 11, 2012)

Rhuedog said:


> actually i like to tell ppl about it, me being a furry and if you think its just a hobby think again



You are what's wrong with our fandom.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 12, 2012)

iPodFoxxy said:


> I agree with you. I find the dramatic furs pretty damn annoying. Being a furry is a _*hobby*_If you think that you are an animal stuck in a human body, then I highly suggest that you schedule an appointment with a doctor. I haven't told my parents I am like anthro because its really none of their business. Its a hobby. And they wouldn't care; they used to watch Loony Tunes when they were kids so they wouldn't have a problem. I really don't see how being a furry is a lifestyle. Its a hobby.



Drawing is a hobby. Building suits is a hobby. Being a furry means being the member of a subculture. 

The difference between a furry (someone that appreciates anthro characters) and a furry lifestyler (someone that wants to be an anthro creature), is textbook. Wanting to be something you're not is not a hobby, it's a dysphoria. And it is fundamentally different from being an Otherkin or a Therian--those idiots believe they're "animals trapped in human bodies". Regular furry lifestylers are smart enough to admit that no, we aren't werewolves or dragons or whatever the hell in human bodies, we just really want to be those a whole goddamn lot, and it's not something that ever really turns off. So we're stuck here.


----------



## Kindreth (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in the left line.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 25, 2012)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry!  It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...



Agreed, plain and simple.


----------



## Glitch (Mar 25, 2012)

I was, what, a freshman when I wrote this?  God.
(About to finish junior year now.) 

Still have similar views.  I am what the fandom would consider a "lifestyler" though, ironically.
But I see it as a hobby.  Sure, I daydream about being my characters, and often.  I love to fursuit.  But hey, I'm a human.  It's still something that I chose to take interest in.


----------



## Zyzyx (Apr 5, 2012)

Carenath said:


> Furry is *NOT* a *SPIRITUALITY*
> Otherkin are not 'deeper into furry' they are completely orthogonal, the relationship between the two groups is not mutually inclusive.



Very true.I am both an otherkin and a furry but they have nothing to do with each other.As a furry I am an electric blue snake, as an otherkin I am a demigoddess, daughter of Hades. And both fit me, both feel right there is no reason why  they have to match, and no reason why you can have one and not the other


----------



## wildbilltx (Apr 7, 2012)

I have many other hobbies besides furry, but I've never made a big deal about it, just a paw sticker on my laptop that might catch someone's attention, or wearing a con shirt when I'm shopping.

The problem I've experienced with the fandom right now is that we're getting a bunch of teenagers wanting to get involved in the fandom. Some have potential to become really good artists, others are just brats, and many have crossed over from the Anime fandom. 

As long as we have these new furs, we older furs are always going to tell them again and again you dont have to "come out" to anyone.


----------



## KuramaBingyi (Apr 19, 2012)

hurr durr hai guize i came out a furry. can haz cookies?


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 22, 2012)

I used think you had to come out, but then i smarted up.


----------



## MonacleSquirrel (Apr 28, 2012)

I will admit that I did wonder about this once.....for a couple of minutes, and then I just shrugged, said meh and continued to do my furry thang.
In seriousness though, I agree with the OP. Why would you needto come out as a furry? It's as many have said, a hobby, in my opinion even if you are a 'lifestyler' (Which I'm only just over the fence about myself)


----------



## OhDeer (May 17, 2012)

I am glad someone finially posted something about that, ive never understood why people have to "come out" as a furry because you can stop being a furry but you cant stop being gay so people should stop treating it like that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 17, 2012)

"Mom, Dad...I are a furry"

"Son, I am disappoint"


----------



## Criminal Scum (May 17, 2012)

wen i came out as furry to my perents my mom and my dad said they were werewolf and vampir and say that is y im born furry and sed no 1 can no true story


----------



## AmarisLecharm (May 20, 2012)

When I first heard about the fandom I thought it was something that one would "come out" as. Blame the show Taboo if you wish, but after I did some more digging around it really didn't make much sense to me. ... It really bothers me since the people producing it make it seem... really really weird. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYwEYOP_BVQ .... thoughts? They mention the closet, but... honestly do people really think that they need to come out for a hobby?


----------



## FeralArrow (May 26, 2012)

This has a very good point.

However, I have to say, the reason that I think most people react that was is because lots of people (at least that I know) immediately relate the word "furry" to a sexual fetish linked with beastiality. That's the main reason why I'm not very open about it; I'm afraid I will get looked down upon.

I know it honestly (with exceptions) isn't all about the sexual connotations, but most people I know don't see it that way. Therefore; closet furry-ism.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 26, 2012)

All new members should be redirected to this thread upon registration.


----------



## Hantale (May 26, 2012)

I'm one of many in this thread, so I doubt this will get much attention, but hey, I'm bored and felt like replying anyway.

From the impression the first page gave, your main problem appears to be "coming out" terminology. While I agree that it's in no way as big a deal as expressing your sexuality, or even more serious issues such as sex changes and the like, I can't help but feel you're over suiting the argument. 
Yes, it's not a fetish (for most of us) and can be classified as simply a hobby, but that's not what matters when you consider the social implications.

"Who cares what people think about you?" Well, I can't speak for everyone, but I certainly do, and I'm sure a lot of others do as well. Especially when those people are your family, your friends, especially your lovers. It's not entirely the fault of the people, and that's just something you have to understand. To give an example, the popular website 4chan has threads which allow pretty much everything, from the weirdest of fetishes to the most obsessive hobbies. What's the one (legal) thing that is not allowed on the site except for in the /b/ section? Furries.

That's not just one site. The internet has a small social awareness of furries as these inherently weird and gross people. As if it's some sort of weird fetish that had just been introduced to the world. While in reality, most of us are just normal people who like cartoonized or stylized animals, with or without human characteristics; most people don't see it that way, one of the most obvious reasons being the links to animals. It doesn't take a genius to think "Furries... animals... beastiality" and as weird as that may sound to you, you'd be just as surprised to see how many people consider the two to be similar. After all, furries do fantasize about anthromorphic characters, more often then not without human genitals. It's a bit of a touchy subject, but you can't avoid it.

Moving back to the main point, when you're telling someone about your hobby, a lot of things will be going through your head. No matter what their opinion, people, even your close friends, are going to think of you differently after finding out, and that's something a lot of people are  afraid of. No one wants to lose friends or be made fun of for what they see as just a hobby, and that's perfectly understandable in my opinion. The radical view attached to the furry fandom is there whether you're a part of it or not. Actually, come to to think of it, people who know about the fandom but aren't part of it are probably worse to "come out" to... Your parents might have never heard of it, and the way you explain it to them can make the difference between "I enjoy drawing and talking about animalistic characters" and "I'm a weird person who thinks their an animal" (which, again, is a touchy subject, because a lot of people do when they're introduced)

Simply put, it's not the fandom itself that makes people worried to tell others about it, it's the social changes that are going to take place that worry people. Your parents may be okay with it, that's great, you're a lucky person, but you know that now. Other people don't. I know parents that would kick their kids out of the house if they found out their son was gay, I know places where you would literally get beaten half to death if you walked about with cat ears on your head. Not everyone is as accepting as the people you may have met. 

This is starting to get longer than I intended, so I hope I covered most of my points here. To address your problem with the term "coming out" I think you need to view the circumstances, which you'd have to be absolutely braindead not to agree are similar. In both homosexuallity and the furry fandom, you are telling people something about yourself that will change their view of who you are, and that might not be for the better. There is a lot of pressure for both situations, most would say more for the person admitting they're gay, but there is pressure regardless. The term "coming out" is exactly what it sounds like, you're "coming out" into the open and exposing yourself to other peoples criticism. You can get hurt because of that, and that's why it's called "coming out" in the first place. I'll respect your view that homosexuality is a serious thing to talk about, but it's a bit ignorant to say that the two are nothing alike, and that serious kind of attitude is the reason why.


----------



## SiLJinned (May 26, 2012)

Hantale said:


> (Many paragraphs)



The point of this thread is being a furry probably won't change your life aspect much, so it's usually not necessary to tell. Not really the general reputation of it. Although I could understand if someone wanted to go to a convention, however. I would find it rather sad if someone stopped being friends because of a said label.


----------



## Hantale (May 26, 2012)

It would be sad, yes, but it still happens, and people are going to worry about it. All I'm arguing is that the phrase "coming out" is appropriate when used in that context, which it usually is. :3


----------



## Ley (May 26, 2012)

I wonder why this is still as active as it is.


----------



## Attaman (May 28, 2012)

Hantale said:


> It would be sad, yes, but it still happens, and people are going to worry about it. All I'm arguing is that the phrase "coming out" is appropriate when used in that context, which it usually is. :3


It's a hobby. Seriously, there is no reason to come out. You mention "social changes". What, pray-tell, are the social changes that are Furry-endorsed / exclusive? The closest, absolute closest, I can think of is the above-average number of homosexuals and bisexuals in the fandom, but otherwise I see absolutely _nothing_ in the fandom that relates to "social changes" that could not similarly be applied to D&Ders, Model Train collectors, Browncoats (_Firefly_ fans), or so-on.

Furry is, also, taboo on 4chan mostly because its fandom members (Furry, not 4chan) are drama-mongering whores second only to Bronies who will cry persecution because you told them to stop hijacking a thread with 30,000 barely related images "But it's totally okay because if you're a Furry / Brony you'll understand". Most places that have issues with Furries don't have issues out of conservatism or fear of social change: They have it because fandom members are whiny dicks that'll bleat more than a grognard at a new game edition / army update. Zero tolerance increases the whining, but it keeps the whining _outside_ their site.


----------



## Reito (May 28, 2012)

d.batty said:


> "Mom, Dad...I are a furry"
> 
> "Son, I am disappoint"



Be even better with a troll dad

"Back to fchan, furfag"


----------



## Mullerornis (May 31, 2012)

Reito said:


> Be even better with a troll dad
> 
> "Back to fchan, furfag"



Parental abuse: not so cringeworthy when the child is a goddamn moron.


----------



## MollyRoo343 (Jun 3, 2012)

Saying you like anthro animals isn't a big deal. I agree with you.


----------



## burakki (Jun 4, 2012)

MollyRoo343 said:


> Saying you like anthro animals isn't a big deal. I agree with you.



Try explaining that to someone who's seen CSI or any another negative attention the media has given the fandom


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 4, 2012)

Seriously, what's so special about "Coming out" as a furry?

I'd like to know about this next time I have to write a paper on subcultures.



Hantale said:


> -many words here-



Social stigma is garunteed when you admit to being invovled in a subculture, reguardless if it is very popular among geeks or not. Being a furry is like being a Trekkie. It's geeky, except the former has more sexual undertones of being jointed with Beastiality due to some media infuence than wanting to have fantasy sex with a Vulcan female, the Borg Queen....or Data. 

Admitting to being a fury is not like admitting to being gay...or marrying a person of another race. At most, people are going to treat you as a geek than one that should be stoned for having an interest with the same sex.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2012)

burakki said:


> Try explaining that to someone who's seen CSI or any another negative attention the media has given the fandom



It's not our problem if people want to believe the generalizations of a FICTIONAL TV show. Then again my sister believed the road Desperate Housewives existed along with the TV shows occupants...and she is almost 18.


----------



## arctobear (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm pretty new to the fandom, so I haven't told very many people, but they were close friends and I was just telling them something cool I had discovered.  It wasn't like I was coming out, just like hey I found something cool.  I like to RP as a bear.  It probably wouldn't be something I would tell everybody about unless I was discussing hobbies with them.  I like to know what people do for fun and I like to share my hobbies with other people if they want to hear.

As far as the media stereotypes, I also collect dolls and we get a lot of bad media coverage, especially that all doll collectors carry their dolls around with them in strollers and treat them like real babies.  I think that if someone ever said anything about furries based on stupid stereotypes, I would explain to them that these shows are either fiction or fake documentary shows that sensationalize stuff in order to boost ratings.  I would say that the myth that all furries like to do perverted things with animals or whatever weird things people accuse furries of doing is no more true than saying that all doll collectors carry their baby dolls around in public like they're real babies.  Of course they're going to show the weird stuff on TV, but most of us are just normal people who have a hobby.


----------



## burakki (Jun 4, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> It's not our problem if people want to believe the generalizations of a FICTIONAL TV show. Then again my sister believed the road Desperate Housewives existed along with the TV shows occupants...and she is almost 18.



I don't necessarily disagree with you on that part. Certainly there are people everywhere who act close-minded and refuse to acknowledge different opinions/ideas/facts after they've heard something originally. But my main issue is in the fact that when these shows, which are seen by millions? of people on any given day, chances are the only exposure they've had to groups like furries are through these fictional shows, and therefore it's unlikely that something else will convince the minds of the masses, unless there's more positive press. Remember, when there's more positive reactions, it will be considered less socially demonized, which could potentially help the fandom flourish more?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2012)

arctobear said:


> I'm pretty new to the fandom, so I haven't told very many people, but they were close friends and I was just telling them something cool I had discovered.  It wasn't like I was coming out, just like hey I found something cool.  I like to RP as a bear.  It probably wouldn't be something I would tell everybody about unless I was discussing hobbies with them.  I like to know what people do for fun and I like to share my hobbies with other people if they want to hear.



Well, you don't have to tell people everything you do in the fandom. If people do weird things within the fandom then keep it private. 

[/QUOTE]As far as the media stereotypes, I also collect dolls and we get a lot of bad media coverage, especially that all doll collectors carry their dolls around with them in strollers and treat them like real babies.  I think that if someone ever said anything about furries based on stupid stereotypes, I would explain to them that these shows are either fiction or fake documentary shows that sensationalize stuff in order to boost ratings.  I would say that the myth that all furries like to do perverted things with animals or whatever weird things people accuse furries of doing is no more true than saying that all doll collectors carry their baby dolls around in public like they're real babies.  Of course they're going to show the weird stuff on TV, but most of us are just normal people who have a hobby.[/QUOTE]

I have never heard or seen anything within the media that has said doll collectors do this. also, the stereotypes about furries are actually true, but it is the minority that the stereotypes apply to. I mean I have known a couple of zoophiles on this site (I do believe both are banned now) so, the stereotypes that furries are zoophiles etc are just over exaggerated by the media. The media picks up on people who do these things who turn out to be furries and then generalize it as a fandom activity when in truth such stereotypes only apply to a very few furries. 

To deny that the stereotypes do not exist in the fandom period is rather naive.



burakki said:


> I don't necessarily disagree with you on that part. Certainly there are people everywhere who act close-minded and refuse to acknowledge different opinions/ideas/facts after they've heard something originally. But my main issue is in the fact that when these shows, which are seen by millions? of people on any given day, chances are the only exposure they've had to groups like furries are through these fictional shows, and therefore it's unlikely that something else will convince the minds of the masses, unless there's more positive press. Remember, when there's more positive reactions, it will be considered less socially demonized, which could potentially help the fandom flourish more?



To be honest I am happy that the fandom is more or less an internet thing.


----------



## arctobear (Jun 4, 2012)

Doll collecting doesn't get a lot of coverage, but there are documentaries that come up, especially about reborn babies, which are dolls that look so realistic that people sometimes think they're real babies.  There are a minority of collectors who actually carry their dolls everywhere with them, but that's not the majority.  It's the same way as with furries.  Most people are just normal, but they always show the weird ones.

And as for doing weird things in the furry fandom, I personally don't get into that and that's not what it's about for me.  If I was into that I wouldn't tell anybody because it's no one's business what I do in the bedroom.  i just like furry RP and stories, and I probably would like the art if I could see it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2012)

arctobear said:


> Doll collecting doesn't get a lot of coverage, but there are documentaries that come up, especially about reborn babies, which are dolls that look so realistic that people sometimes think they're real babies.  There are a minority of collectors who actually carry their dolls everywhere with them, but that's not the majority.  It's the same way as with furries.  Most people are just normal, but they always show the weird ones.



Well, I personally do not think carrying a doll around everywhere is THAT weird. 



> And as for doing weird things in the furry fandom, I personally don't get into that and that's not what it's about for me.  If I was into that I wouldn't tell anybody because it's no one's business what I do in the bedroom.  i just like furry RP and stories, and I probably would like the art if I could see it.



You're prepared to tell people about being in the fandom but not about roleplay, which you admit to doing in the bedroom. You yiff, there is no other reason you'd want to hide it. I don;t class yiffing as RP, it's just the furry termination for cybersex.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 4, 2012)

Hantale said:
			
		

> Yes, it's not a fetish (for most of us)



I'm still skeptical about the "most" part but for many, yes, it isn't.

And I think a better way to phrase this counterargument to the OP is that you can "come out" as anything. You can "come out" as an atheist. That's neither a genetic condition nor a subculture, nor a permanent status, but simply an opinion. If a lot of people don't like an opinion you have, such as "anthros are pretty cool", then "coming out" is an appropriate term when you admit to having it. And very often you do have to "come out" as a furry, in order to explain why you're disappearing for a week to go to conventions.

And for the record, the reaction I received from my parents when I had to explain that I was going to furry conventions was significantly more negative than when I "came out" as bisexual. It couldn't be avoided at the time though; they had to know why I was disappearing for a week at a time.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2012)

Spatel said:


> I'm still skeptical about the "most" part but for many, yes, it isn't.



I think it would be better to say that the fandom itself is not a fetish, but there are fetishes within it.


----------



## arctobear (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't say I yiff, which I don't.  I like doing actual non-yiffy roleplay.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 4, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I think it would be better to say that  the fandom itself is not a fetish, but there are fetishes within  it.


The Furry Fandom is a community for fans of anthro characters. It exists to provide a space to share art, fursuit, create build on alter-egos or 'fursonas', and it's sort of an open-minded, escapist environment for its members that still retains a sort of geeky intellectualism that keeps it from getting crazy.

"Being a Furry" means being a fan of anthropomorphic characters, and participating in the community.

Furry Fetishists are a subset of this community, comprising the ones that got into the fandom because they find anthro characters more attractive than humans. It is difficult to measure what percentage of the fandom these comprise, as they are often dishonest about it. This is the primary fetish within the fandom, and the other types of fetishes among furries are mostly auxiliary to this one.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2012)

arctobear said:


> I didn't say I yiff, which I don't.  I like doing actual non-yiffy roleplay.



Then why are you adamant on hiding that you Roleplay if it's innocent stuff hmm?


----------



## arctobear (Jun 4, 2012)

I didn't say I hide that I roleplay.  I said that if I was into the yiffy stuff I would just not talk about it because I'm private about stuff like that.


----------



## FubidoKlaws (Jun 9, 2012)

I understand the reason behind this topic, and I agree that you don't have to come out publicly about anything.
In my opinion it's up to the individual to live up to who they really are. That being said, if they're homosexual, schizophrenic, bi-polar, a furry, that's fine. 
People like me will accept you. =)


----------



## Tervich (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, for what it is worth, this tread did stop me from making a post. I do get what ya'all are saying and I appreciate the input. Though consider, for example, an individual, largely ignorant of the furry community who keeps himself from it due to these misconceptions and ignorance yet has a bit of a fetish for it. It isn't really "coming out," I agree, but it is disconcerting at the very least. However, I came to the realization that it is probably healthier to interact with others of like interest than it is to repress. *shrug* Just my two cents... ... But it is nice to meet ya'all! Hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 13, 2012)

I hate furry pride, furries think it's all fun and games but then some one comes up and hates on them and suddenly all the furries are shitting on everyone else just because furries can't accept the fact that there "might be some tiny" problems with their fandom.

At least bronies stand up for themselves instead of putting other fan bases down, and at least they try accepting the fact they have problems instead of putting shit on others.

Instead, furries think their fandom is perfect and if anyone dares state a problem with furries, they just go into a butthurt rage.


----------



## Psychic Yeti (Jul 13, 2012)

a brony 1st, and a furry 2nd


----------



## mapdark (Aug 6, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> I hate furry pride, furries think it's all fun and games but then some one comes up and hates on them and suddenly all the furries are shitting on everyone else just because furries can't accept the fact that there "might be some tiny" problems with their fandom.
> 
> At least bronies stand up for themselves instead of putting other fan bases down, and at least they try accepting the fact they have problems instead of putting shit on others.
> 
> Instead, furries think their fandom is perfect and if anyone dares state a problem with furries, they just go into a butthurt rage.



I think the issue is not that people won't admit there are issues within the fandom.

The problem is that everytime someone talks of the problems they talk of problems WITH the fandom. Instead of WITHIN.
Which automatically generalises the problems to everyone in the bloody thing.

I consider myself to be a relatively normal person . I don't have fucked up fetishes or crippling social anxiety or a lack of common sense when it comes to interpersonal interaction. But if I ever said I was a furry people would automatically start asking if I fuck dogs or something!

And that comes mostly from the kind of people who will always act as if they were an official representative of the fandom at large. And for some funny reason they're always the last you want to represent you. 

And then you have people who will start saying non-stop that there is something wrong with the fandom.

But no , the fandom itself in its most basic sense is fine! Furry is in its simplest element people appreciative of anthropomorphic animals . And there is nothing fucked up or dangerously weird about that. 

Maybe people could , you know , point at the INDIVIDUALS and say "There's something wrong with THEM".

While I won't white knight for people who have an exagerated reaction to fandom criticism ,  it is slightly irritating to keep hearing that furries (as in ALL of them) are all fucked up dog-fuckers.


----------



## ProjectCrash (Aug 7, 2012)

So, is this a "coming out" thread?
If so, I have something to tell all of you...
I play the drums... a lot.


----------



## j'skar (Aug 9, 2012)

so true


----------



## Fisher (Aug 22, 2012)

Spatel said:


> The Furry Fandom is a community for fans of anthro characters. It exists to provide a space to share art, fursuit, create build on alter-egos or 'fursonas', and it's sort of an open-minded, escapist environment for its members that still retains a sort of geeky intellectualism that keeps it from getting crazy.
> 
> "Being a Furry" means being a fan of anthropomorphic characters, and participating in the community.
> 
> Furry Fetishists are a subset of this community, comprising the ones that got into the fandom because they find anthro characters more attractive than humans. It is difficult to measure what percentage of the fandom these comprise, as they are often dishonest about it. This is the primary fetish within the fandom, and the other types of fetishes among furries are mostly auxiliary to this one.


 
Read the first time:
Bullshit, tl;dr

Read again:
Oh wait, that actually makes sense, and it's well written

Read a third time:
Decided to go to bed because long words were making me laugh for some reason


----------



## Nadrick (Aug 23, 2012)

while its a fun hobby, others will mistake it for more sadly :/


----------



## NewYork (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm a furry that only came out only recently, and when people diss on me for being a furry, I don't bash them back because its not worth my time. It's probably just me; I'm not the person to start shit with someone because they tease me.


----------



## Smart Dragon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in a very odd situation right now. Me and my GF constantly go on dates with tails and ears on just to really stick it to people, most of whom don't really care any more. My parents see this as joke, and since my Mom likes to irritate people jokingly sometimes, it is passed off as that. So, you see, I'm not hiding it, and yet they still don't see it! Though I guess they'll catch on when they see furaffinity on my screen, but they're pretty understanding people. Meh, I just wanted to share with you all. (And if they DO say anything, then me and Wolf get to save up for fursuits!)


----------



## Fuzzle (Sep 30, 2012)

I just draw them man. I never became anything except a fan of the aesthetic qualities this genre brought to my artwork. In reality it is the reason I'm an artist today. Coming out? That's just a bit of drama and over emphasizing the importance of your interests. People think it's weird, I don't blame them. Nobody needs to embrace victimization culture, embrace your own personal good qualities and let people see them. Just be a good person and accept the fact that you've jumped into the abnormal and it will be reacted to. No reason to make a big to do about it.


----------



## Smart Dragon (Sep 30, 2012)

That's true, but it WILL be a coming out of sorts when I try to get my parents to take me to a furconvention. I get what you're saying, though.


----------



## Fuzzle (Sep 30, 2012)

Smart Dragon said:


> That's true, but it WILL be a coming out of sorts when I try to get my parents to take me to a furconvention. I get what you're saying, though.



It will be a...reveal of sorts as its a part of your interest they don't know about. When I fist started drawing Furries, I showed them all to my parents and today I'm embarrassed thinking about it due to the kinds of things I drew.


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 30, 2012)

Fuzzle said:


> It will be a...reveal of sorts as its a part of your interest they don't know about. When I fist started drawing Furries, I showed them all to my parents and today I'm embarrassed thinking about it due to the kinds of things I drew.


 
What exactly did you draw?
(Kind of regrets asking question)


----------



## Fuzzle (Sep 30, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> What exactly did you draw?
> (Kind of regrets asking question)



I have them up on my DA "Fuzzlepup" back around page 4. It's not porn or anything but imagine what my parents were thinking when I started showing them animal people in the nude partaking in immature depictions of romance. I don't know what I was thinking when I showed them my second photoshop, that thing was so borderline straight up pornography I've since deleted it from my galleries and hope they forgot about it. My mom would sooner hang it up on the wall, but it's not going down like that.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't want to go into it but I did get some harsh resonances from my family when I told them I wanted to go to this con, and I had to explain what it was about. :>
Its never been brought up since. :X


----------



## burakki (Oct 1, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I don't want to go into it but I did get some harsh resonances from my family when I told them I wanted to go to this con, and I had to explain what it was about. :>
> Its never been brought up since. :X



So by harsh resonance it was basically frowned upon? I'm assuming you didn't get to go to the con :/.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 3, 2012)

burakki said:


> So by harsh resonance it was basically frowned upon? I'm assuming you didn't get to go to the con :/.



I'm still going to the con, more on my own accord though I guess. Its this December and I can buy the plane ticket myself if I need to. :S
"frowned upon" sort of yeah, it was strange. ;A;


----------



## burakki (Oct 3, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I'm still going to the con, more on my own accord though I guess. Its this December and I can buy the plane ticket myself if I need to. :S
> "frowned upon" sort of yeah, it was strange. ;A;


 So there was no possible way to bring furries to them in good terms? What kind of reaction did you receive when you said you wanted to go this furry convention?(which one by the way, just curious)


----------



## renegade2283 (Oct 6, 2012)

That may be true for being a "furry". But I cant say because I am not one. What about "Furfan's" as I assume I would be categorized as. By that I mean that I like Furries(the ones that exist only as an idea) but don't identify as one.

If you think coming out as furfan is not a big deal, then your wrong. While most would consider me gay if they knew what I was into, I dont see it as so. To be gay is to be attracted to men.....human men. Im not attracted to humans in any way. I'm only attracted to furries. So by technically  I am asexual because I don't have an attraction to anything that I know to exist in this world.

Quite frankly, being a furfan has ruined my life. Most nights I lay there thinking about what it would be like just to see him for a moment. That's all I want. No money, cars, tvs, or pity. I just want to be with him, and I would give every day of my life from this pint till death for a chance to do so. And don't tell me that I need to see a therapist or that I can or will get over this. I don't need to be told why I am feeling the things I am because I am smart enough to understand on my own. Its probably just exposure to anthromorphic characters during the key developmental stages of my life. But I don't care, because I can feel this love, not in my head, but in my heart. Its so overwhelming sometimes I cant stand. When I begin to think of him I feel like I'm floating, then when I realize its not real, I feel like the whole world comes crashing down on me and I just want to scream at the top of my lungs

So don't tell me that its just a hobby, or that it's not real. Because to me, its the only thing that is real.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 6, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> That may be true for being a "furry". But I cant say because I am not one. What about "Furfan's" as I assume I would be categorized as. By that I mean that I like Furries(the ones that exist only as an idea) but don't identify as one.



You're a furry. You don't have to identify as a furr to be a furry. 



> If you think coming out as furfan is not a big deal, then your wrong. While most would consider me gay if they knew what I was into, I dont see it as so. To be gay is to be attracted to men.....human men. Im not attracted to humans in any way. I'm only attracted to furries. So by technically  I am asexual because I don't have an attraction to anything that I know to exist in this world.



There is no such thing as a furfan in this fandom, regardless of how much you like "furries" you are known as a furry.



> Quite frankly, being a furfan has ruined my life.



No, you ruined your own life by taking things to a far greater level than necessary, that was your own choice. The fandom didn't make that choice, you did.



> Most nights I lay there thinking about what it would be like just to see him for a moment. That's all I want. No money, cars, tvs, or pity. I just want to be with him, and I would give every day of my life from this pint till death for a chance to do so.



........

 [/QUOTE]And don't tell me that I need to see a therapist or that I can or will get over this. I don't need to be told why I am feeling the things I am because I am smart enough to understand on my own. Its probably just exposure to anthromorphic characters during the key developmental stages of my life.[/QUOTE]

Then your mind has not developed correctly. Because I know many youngsters that are furries and do not have the same issue. 



> But I don't care, because I can feel this love, not in my head, but in my heart. Its so overwhelming sometimes I cant stand. When I begin to think of him I feel like I'm floating, then when I realize its not real, I feel like the whole world comes crashing down on me and I just want to scream at the top of my lungs
> 
> So don't tell me that its just a hobby, or that it's not real. Because to me,* its the only thing that is real.*



Then you need a reality check. 

I will even admit I adore my mates fursona so much I do get jealous sometimes, I do imagine cuddling up with her fursona etc etc etc, basically everything you just said about this anthro I assume, you are in love with. However mine are just pleasant dreams, things I think about to keep me sane and not flying off the handle. My mate admits she imagines me as my fursona too. But neither of us have lost contact with reality, she works a full time job and I'm trying to deal with RL stuff too. You however seem to have lost all touch with reality.


----------



## renegade2283 (Oct 7, 2012)

Your right I did ruin my own life and I don't blame the fandom. Also, thanks for clearing up the whole "furfan" thing. I honestly didn't know.

And yes, I know I didn't develop properly, its unnatural, and I'm a weirdo. You dont need to clarify how messed up I am.

Though I do still have touch with reality. I have plenty of friends and family who I love. I just don't have any romantic attractions. I fully appreciate all life and care for every living thing from the trees to birds and understand the energy that flows through them all. I also understand that people are beautiful and powerful creatures and that we have the ability to change the world through that energy. All I was saying is that I am who I am and no amount of therapy will change it.

So for the original statement made in the OP. Yes, coming out as a furry is a big deal. Especially seeing as how even a furry, who I thought would be most supportive of all, thinks less of me. So would my friends and family if they found out. It would ruin what little life I have.

Anyways, sorry for bitching, Peace.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 7, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Then your mind has not developed correctly. Because I know many youngsters that are furries and do not have the same issue.



Are you saying that asexuality is a mental disorder? Because that's what this looks like.


----------



## Rasly (Oct 13, 2012)

Glitch said:


> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> 
> *You DO NOT need to "come out" as furry!  It is a fucking hobby!*
> 
> ...



The only word i understood was "lesbian" and i liked it.


----------



## renegade2283 (Oct 13, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> No, you ruined your own life by taking things to a far greater level than necessary, that was your own choice. The fandom didn't make that choice, you did.



How dare you say I chose this!! Why would I choose to suffer the fate of never being able to be with someone. Why would I choose to be ridiculed and be treated like a sicko. I am not saying I was born this way, but I did not choose it.

So its my fault that my parents showed me so many shows and movies with anthromorphic charecters. I didnt know it would mess up my sexual development. 

Im not saying its the fandom's fault either, just really bad luck, which I WAS born with.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 22, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> How dare you say I chose this!! Why would I choose to suffer the fate of never being able to be with someone. Why would I choose to be ridiculed and be treated like a sicko. I am not saying I was born this way, but I did not choose it.
> 
> So its my fault that my parents showed me so many shows and movies with anthromorphic charecters. I didnt know it would mess up my sexual development.
> 
> Im not saying its the fandom's fault either, just really bad luck, which I WAS born with.


 its ok dude just relax you know what you wanna do jobs done


----------



## Ricky (Oct 22, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> If you think coming out as furfan is not a big deal, then your wrong. While most would consider me gay if they knew what I was into, I dont see it as so. To be gay is to be attracted to men.....human men. Im not attracted to humans in any way. I'm only attracted to furries. So by technically  I am asexual because I don't have an attraction to anything that I know to exist in this world.
> 
> Quite frankly, being a furfan has ruined my life. Most nights I lay there thinking about what it would be like just to see him for a moment. That's all I want. No money, cars, tvs, or pity. I just want to be with him, and I would give every day of my life from this pint till death for a chance to do so. And don't tell me that I need to see a therapist or that I can or will get over this. I don't need to be told why I am feeling the things I am because I am smart enough to understand on my own.



It's not a matter of "smart enough" when it comes to learning about yourself. Often it just takes time. Look, you're 19. When I was in High School I felt the same way you do if you remove all the loathing and self-pity. I tried having relationships with girls and that was disappointing and I wasn't into guys at all. _*All*_ I was into was furry porn (and this is before there was a large internet community around it). I didn't have any serious romantic relationships until I was 23. Now I'm mostly into guys, I guess.

I'm not saying the same thing will happen to you, just that people change and you can't predict the future. I think it's funny you said you are smart enough to understand your own feelings as if feelings were rational in the first place.



> So don't tell me that its just a hobby, or that it's not real. Because to me, its the only thing that is real.



That's your problem. Your feelings aren't what is ruining your life; it's the amount of attention you're giving to this. There is more to life. There's nothing wrong with liking the stuff but if you're saying it is _*ruining your life *_you need to force yourself to take a break and find a hobby or some other way to divert that attention.

Some people aren't attracted to anyone and they seem to get by just fine =P

Then again, things sometimes do change.

Oh, and about "Most nights I lay there thinking about what it would be like just to see him for a moment."

Guys get the same way about girls. Try not to obsess the same way you shouldn't obsess over another person.


----------



## renegade2283 (Oct 28, 2012)

First off I am 20, not 19, guess I need to update my profile. Secondly, no it will not be the same way for me, trust me. In the short time that has passed since I posted that I have calmed down quite a bit. I think I have come to terms with this whole thing and I don't mind being asexual. If its not meant to be then its not meant to be.

Also, I wasn't trying to invoke pity as I clearly stated in my post. I was just a little upset by the OP's post since it is a big damn deal if I come out as a furry. I'm just a little surprised how many people agreed with the OP, and that not many feel as I do but its whatever. I think it all boils down to if furries ever did exist then I would no longer be asexual. However, I think that if I believe hard enough in something that I can make it come true, naive I know. So I don't need you or anyone else to tell me that things will be all right and that I will find someone one day because I am fine not ever being romantically involved with anyone. Also, its not like I like I posted that looking for pity, I did it because I hoped the OP would understand that coming out as a furry was a little more significant to some people. 

So, in conclusion, I am sorry for making it seem like I was being rude. Also, you are totally right about concentrating on other things. I almost think that I was not meant to be with anyone. Especially considering the path I am taking with my life, I would only end up getting the person I am involved with hurt. I think that the people you love can be your greatest weakness because people can use them to get to you, which they will have no option to in this case.

Also, thank you for your advice, I understand you were only trying to help me out. :smile:

Edit: Also, what I meant by being smart enough to understand my feelings, I meant I was smart enough to understand _why_ I was having these feelings.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 28, 2012)

You really missed the point of the OP. The thing is, it's a hobby. There shouldn't NEED to come out at all. There is nothing TO come out as. If you get flak for "coming out" as a furry then YES, that is your choice because you had to make it someone else's deal when there's no reason to.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 28, 2012)

Aleu said:


> You really missed the point of the OP. The thing is, it's a hobby. There shouldn't NEED to come out at all. There is nothing TO come out as. If you get flak for "coming out" as a furry then YES, that is your choice because you had to make it someone else's deal when there's no reason to.



Chances are, if you're getting flak for coming out as a furry, it's either because of how you did it or because of something else.


----------



## renegade2283 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Chances are, if you're getting flak for coming out as a furry, it's either because of how you did it or because of something else.



For me, the reason I would consider coming out as a furry is so people would be more understanding of why I am asexual. The reason I would get flak for it is well..... Just look at the encyclopedia dramitica on furries and all the comments on furry youtube videos.

Im just confused as to why people accept coming out as a homosexual, but not furries, when both are caused by the same thing......development (usually, I do understand some can be born that way.) It just kinda hurts to go to a furry forum site and be ridiculed for only liking furries. Heck, i almost feel as if I was born liking furries, kinda weird but when I found out I liked furries, I suddenly remembered I have liked them as long as I have memory.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 29, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> For me, the reason I would consider coming out as a furry is so people would be more understanding of why I am asexual. The reason I would get flak for it is well..... Just look at the encyclopedia dramitica on furries and all the comments on furry youtube videos.
> 
> Im just confused as to why people accept coming out as a homosexual, but not furries, when both are caused by the same thing......development (usually, I do understand some can be born that way.) It just kinda hurts to go to a furry forum site and be ridiculed for only liking furries. Heck, i almost feel as if I was born liking furries, kinda weird but when I found out I liked furries, I suddenly remembered I have liked them as long as I have memory.


The reason why it's a bigger deal to come out as a homosexual rather than as a furry is, when was the last time you heard about someone getting beaten, thrown out of their house, even killed for being a furry?  Being gay is a lot more serious in that regard.  Not a lot of people care if you like anthropomorphic animals as long as you don't go humping fursuiters everywhere you go, but strangers tend to care a lot about where you put your funstick.  My mom only said something about the fandom when I bought my fursuit, because she thought it was a waste of money.  She couldn't care less what I like to draw or what forums I go to.  But liking furries isn't what made me a lesbian and therefore, in her mind, unable to give her grandchildren because wtf is adoption.


----------



## renegade2283 (Oct 31, 2012)

Lunar said:


> The reason why it's a bigger deal to come out as a homosexual rather than as a furry is, when was the last time you heard about someone getting beaten, thrown out of their house, even killed for being a furry?  Being gay is a lot more serious in that regard.  Not a lot of people care if you like anthropomorphic animals as long as you don't go humping fursuiters everywhere you go, but strangers tend to care a lot about where you put your funstick.  My mom only said something about the fandom when I bought my fursuit, because she thought it was a waste of money.  She couldn't care less what I like to draw or what forums I go to.  But liking furries isn't what made me a lesbian and therefore, in her mind, unable to give her grandchildren because wtf is adoption.



Well, I think it is different for many. My family for example, would probably be pretty accepting if they thought I was gay. However, if they found I was into furries they would never think of me the same. My friends have said many times "its ok if your gay" but little do they know the reason I am not interested in girls is not because I am gay but rather because I only like furries. If they ever did find out they would likely disown me just because of how furries are portrayed in the media (Like the CSI epsidoe: when they saw that they where like "sicko's" and it really hurt, because they would likely think the same of me). I am sure there are some people who would be pretty hurtful to furries, it is just that they dont really ever know of furries so they dont have a chance to form "furry bashing" groups or whatever. That and it is very common for a furry to also like furries of the same sex.


----------



## Lunar (Oct 31, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Well, I think it is different for many. My family for example, would probably be pretty accepting if they thought I was gay. However, if they found I was into furries they would never think of me the same. My friends have said many times "its ok if your gay" but little do they know the reason I am not interested in girls is not because I am gay but rather because I only like furries. If they ever did find out they would likely disown me just because of how furries are portrayed in the media (Like the CSI epsidoe: when they saw that they where like "sicko's" and it really hurt, because they would likely think the same of me). I am sure there are some people who would be pretty hurtful to furries, it is just that they dont really ever know of furries so they dont have a chance to form "furry bashing" groups or whatever. That and it is very common for a furry to also like furries of the same sex.


There's not a whole lot of furry-bashing in the world, though.  Occasionally you get the bigots that seriously think I have sex in my fursuit, but that has happened to me literally once since I started suiting.  Most people love the fandom; they're just not in it because they have other hobbies they like more.  If your friends and family don't even know what a furry is, how can you expect them to hate it?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 31, 2012)

Lunar said:


> There's not a whole lot of furry-bashing in the world, though.  Occasionally you get the bigots that seriously think I have sex in my fursuit, but that has happened to me literally once since I started suiting.  Most people love the fandom; they're just not in it because they have other hobbies they like more.  If your friends and family don't even know what a furry is, how can you expect them to hate it?



Exactly. I haven rarely been bashed for being a furry. Though any bashing I have had has been online because I don't tell anyone irl. Close relatives/friends know but I don't make a point of telling anyone.



renegade2283 said:


> For me, the reason I would consider coming  out as a furry is so people would be more understanding of why I am  asexual. The reason I would get flak for it is well..... Just look at  the encyclopedia dramitica on furries and all the comments on furry  youtube videos.
> 
> Im just confused as to why people accept coming out as a homosexual, but  not furries, when both are caused by the same thing......development  (usually, I do understand some can be born that way.) It just kinda  hurts to go to a furry forum site and be ridiculed for only liking  furries. Heck, i almost feel as if I was born liking furries, kinda  weird but when I found out I liked furries, I suddenly remembered I have  liked them as long as I have memory.



I don't understand what being a furry has to do with being asexual. As for the youtube comments, they are very likely to be just trolls and not real haters. Same goes for encyclopedia Dramatica. ED isn't a site to take seriously.

You don't develop being gay, you are born that way.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You don't develop being gay, you are born that way.



Well, no.

Sexuality is mostly learned.

Take West vs. Middle Eastern culture, for example.

Other cultural sexual weirdness:



> Both Homosexuality and Bisexuality, in the form of pederasty,  were social institutions in ancient Greece, and were integral to  education, art, religion, and politics. Relationships between adults  were not unknown but they were disfavored. Lesbian relations were also of a pederastic nature.





> We therefore begin with a view of the cultures adjacent to ancient                 Israel. Mesopotamian law and attitudes are carefully and thoroughly expounded                 in the article 'HomosexualitÃ¤t' in _Reallexicon der Assyriologie _(4.                 559-68). From iconographic evidence dating from 3000 BC to the Christian era it                 is clear that homosexual practice was an accepted part of the Mesopotamian                 scene. This conclusion is confirmed by many literary and legal texts in which                 homosexual activity is mentioned.



The Mesopotamians if I'm not mistaken were the ones who had the young adult males suck off the younger Mesopotamian children?

I'm not kidding, there was a scholarly article about this.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 1, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I don't understand what being a furry has to do with being asexual. As for the youtube comments, they are very likely to be just trolls and not real haters. Same goes for encyclopedia Dramatica. ED isn't a site to take seriously.




Well, as I said before: Since I only like furries (the ones that exist only as an idea, not the people who identify as furries) and there are no "real" furries in existence, then I am asexual since I have no attraction to anybody in this reality. Does that make sense?

As for the second statement, trust me there are real haters, especially since I see my fiends and family ridiculing furries on the net or the media, such as calling them: "Sicko's" and "deranged", that's not simple trolling, they really think furries are immoral, so I assume they would think the same of me. Heck, look at the posters who responded to me, even they are ridiculing me.


----------



## Lunar (Nov 1, 2012)

I seriously doubt your friends and family are the people that do that.  They sound even more fucked up than your average furry, if they really have nothing better to do than wonder what people draw or like or, in your case, are attracted to.  And no, no one's ridiculing you for what you like, just for the way you seem to handle it.  I'm not trying to be an ass, and if you would like to discuss anything in private, feel free to PM me if you're more comfortable with one-on-one conversation.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 1, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> For me, the reason I would consider coming out as a furry is so people would be more understanding of why I am asexual. The reason I would get flak for it is well..... Just look at the encyclopedia dramitica on furries and all the comments on furry youtube videos.



I can't see any correlation between the two. If you like furries, that's fine and dandy, but I don't see what asexuallity has to do with it. 

Younger people who are seeking an identity usually define themselves by their interest to fit in and find others on the same level as they are in interests. Over time, people grow out of that mentallity and turn it into an interest instead of self identity. It's considered a big deal for adolesence. 

If you liked cartoons growing up like any other kid, then that's normal. People weren't born furries, that's redonkulous.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 1, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Well, no.
> 
> Sexuality is mostly learned.
> 
> ...



Activity is not the same as sexuality. Sexuality is mostly psychological.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Activity is not the same as sexuality. Sexuality is mostly psychological.



That doesn't explain why them Arabs be chasin' the fatties :roll:

I really think it's more a learned thing. I think everyone has the potential to be attracted to someone / something but it's our experience that shapes it.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I can't see any correlation between the two. If you like furries, that's fine and dandy, but I don't see what asexuallity has to do with it.
> 
> Younger people who are seeking an identity usually define themselves by their interest to fit in and find others on the same level as they are in interests. Over time, people grow out of that mentallity and turn it into an interest instead of self identity. It's considered a big deal for adolesence.
> 
> If you liked cartoons growing up like any other kid, then that's normal. People weren't born furries, that's redonkulous.



I didnt say people were born furries, I said "I almost feel that way" as do homosexuals. So just as people were not born furries, most were not born gay, as that other poster pretty much proved. Like,l how would you know if you where born gay? Most people dont have any solid memory before age 5. That and you dont understand sexuality until even later. Not saying its unnatural, just that I dont subscribe to the idea that most homosexuals are born as such. Though I do believe some can be born homosexual if there is a difference in the amount of testosterone to estrogen that is more dramatic than "normal".

As for the asexual thing, I will just copy and paste my previous statement.

"Well, as I said before: Since I only like furries (the ones that exist  only as an idea, not the people who identify as furries) and there are  no "real" furries in existence, then I am asexual since I have no  attraction to anybody in this reality."


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ricky said:


> That doesn't explain why them Arabs be chasin' the fatties :roll:
> 
> I really think it's more a learned thing. I think everyone has the potential to be attracted to someone / something but it's our experience that shapes it.



I agree, the ol' "Tabula Rasa"


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> . Over time, people grow out of that mentallity and turn it into an interest instead of self identity. It's considered a big deal for adolesence.
> .



Oh, I know. I am already there. I have no "interest" in sharing my mentality with anyone else because, as you all have made clear, most of you dont share my "interest" anyways. Hence, I dont really want to be a part of this community, since it is treated as a hobby. For me, it is who I am, and I could care less if people disagree because I know what I want.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 4, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Oh, I know. I am already there. I have no "interest" in sharing my mentality with anyone else because, as you all have made clear, most of you dont share my "interest" anyways. Hence, I dont really want to be a part of this community, since it is treated as a hobby. For me, it is who I am, and I could care less if people disagree because I know what I want.



I'm not even gonna waste my time with you. You believe people turn gay when they don't. To be this stupid you're not worth my time.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 4, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Oh, I know. I am already there. I have no "interest" in sharing my mentality with anyone else because, as you all have made clear, most of you dont share my "interest" anyways. Hence, I dont really want to be a part of this community, since it is treated as a hobby. For me, it is who I am, and I could care less if people disagree because I know what I want.



Hey, if it's a lifestyle or whatever for you, then just roll with it. If you do grow out of it, then that's cool too. The way others see it or treat it is of no significance. People change over time, so just take who you are in the here and now, live it, and love it! XD


----------



## Lunar (Nov 4, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> I didnt say people were born furries, I said "I almost feel that way" as do homosexuals. So just as people were not born furries, most were not born gay, as that other poster pretty much proved. Like,l how would you know if you where born gay? Most people dont have any solid memory before age 5. That and you dont understand sexuality until even later. Not saying its unnatural, just that I dont subscribe to the idea that most homosexuals are born as such. Though I do believe some can be born homosexual if there is a difference in the amount of testosterone to estrogen that is more dramatic than "normal".
> 
> As for the asexual thing, I will just copy and paste my previous statement.
> 
> "Well, as I said before: Since I only like furries (the ones that exist  only as an idea, not the people who identify as furries) and there are  no "real" furries in existence, then I am asexual since I have no  attraction to anybody in this reality."


Uhm... no.  None of that is true.  I'm not gonna pretend like I know why you're attracted to anthros exclusively, because I don't, but it has been proven time and time again that being gay is something you're born with.  You're either gay or you're not.  Or bi or pan or whatever, but I'm not gonna split hairs.  Sexual preference is genetic and people catch flak for it 'cause radical groups consider it an abomination or a sin or whatever.  Most of those groups don't know anything about furries or anthros or attraction to them; they only pay attention to the sick fucks who bend over in front of a stallion in heat and even then it's not as much of a big deal to them as homosexuals.  So I'm making my point yet again that people who are attracted to anthros more than the average bear (ha) don't face as much of a hardship as gays, because no one takes furries seriously like that.


----------



## HexGoat (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, I'm sure I'll catch crap for this, but here it goes.

I'm new to the Furry crowd but a vet when it comes to the geek scene. Every con I have gone to with people they would always make fun of the Furries. I have had people and friends say that they wouldn't want a furry as a friend. So for someone like me, to come on here and have this be the first thread I read, its slightly disheartening. Yes, I understand many of you are proud of your fursonas and what you can become. But there are others of us who have the high potential of loosing friends over something like this. Now I know that the majority of you will say "well, if they would leave you for this then they weren't REALLY your friends in the first place". Sorry, my friends are my family. Luckily, I am not alone. Another friend of mine has reach out to me expressing his fondness of the Furry genre. As we both talked, we both decided that we are closet Furries. We at least have each other to relate to as we will both be delving deeper into this type of fandom (currently we are both Otaku metal heads who always have a tail and ears on at cons, but have never dared to go further then that). So I guess what I really am trying to get at here, is for some of us, "Coming out of the Furry Closet", is a big thing that we take a risk with and have something that we could loose. Please be understanding, for I am new at this. Thank you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 19, 2012)

HexGoat said:


> Ok, I'm sure I'll catch crap for this, but here it goes.
> 
> I'm new to the Furry crowd but a vet when it comes to the geek scene. Every con I have gone to with people they would always make fun of the Furries. I have had people and friends say that they wouldn't want a furry as a friend. So for someone like me, to come on here and have this be the first thread I read, its slightly disheartening. Yes, I understand many of you are proud of your fursonas and what you can become. But there are others of us who have the high potential of loosing friends over something like this. Now I know that the majority of you will say "well, if they would leave you for this then they weren't REALLY your friends in the first place". Sorry, my friends are my family. Luckily, I am not alone. Another friend of mine has reach out to me expressing his fondness of the Furry genre. As we both talked, we both decided that we are closet Furries. We at least have each other to relate to as we will both be delving deeper into this type of fandom (currently we are both Otaku metal heads who always have a tail and ears on at cons, but have never dared to go further then that). So I guess what I really am trying to get at here, is for some of us, "Coming out of the Furry Closet", is a big thing that we take a risk with and have something that we could loose. Please be understanding, for I am new at this. Thank you.



If a so called "friend" can not accept your interests then imo they are not worth the time nor effort to keep a "friendship" going with them. I'd rather loose friends who can't accept my interests than keep them, what is the point of changing yourself because so called friends don't like your hobby or interest?


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 22, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm not even gonna waste my time with you. You believe people turn gay when they don't. To be this stupid you're not worth my time.



I am truly sorry for the way I worded that. I definitely should have said some or even a few people can "become" gay. I more meant that some people can be shaped by experiences they have during the key developmental stages of their life (up to age 5). I do understand that most people who are homosexual are indeed born that way. However, you can not deny that some people turn gay. What about this guy who had a stroke and woke up gay?: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...kes-gay-freak-gym-accident.html#ixzz20vCkwvk5

In any case, once again I am sorry if I offended you, I was just a little upset, please forgive me. Also, it is not like I am really biased here. I am a guy and I am attracted to male furries. This whole furry thing just seems to mean a lot more to me than many, so I can see why a lot don't seem to approving of my opinion. Also, I am always open to new ideas, so if you can prove that all homosexuals are exclusively born that way, I will look into it.

ETA: Also, I am not really stupid. If anything, I am more just uninformed. So please leave the insults out of it, thanks.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 22, 2012)

Lunar said:


> Uhm... no.  None of that is true.  I'm not gonna pretend like I know why you're attracted to anthros exclusively, because I don't, but it has been proven time and time again that being gay is something you're born with.  You're either gay or you're not.  Or bi or pan or whatever, but I'm not gonna split hairs.  Sexual preference is genetic and people catch flak for it 'cause radical groups consider it an abomination or a sin or whatever.  Most of those groups don't know anything about furries or anthros or attraction to them; they only pay attention to the sick fucks who bend over in front of a stallion in heat and even then it's not as much of a big deal to them as homosexuals.  So I'm making my point yet again that people who are attracted to anthros more than the average bear (ha) don't face as much of a hardship as gays, because no one takes furries seriously like that.



As I said to the other poster, I am sorry for being so blunt and insensitive. I should have said a few people can become gay. I believe it can happen during the key developmental stages of their life, though it is probably less common than I originally presumed. I was more trying to make a point and I will admit I did so in a rather naive way. I do indeed understand that most people are born gay. Also, as I said before, I am only attracted to male furries and I am a guy, so I dont really have that much bias here.

As for the part about furries being ridiculed as much as homosexuals, I totally agree. My point was that furries do get ridiculed on occasion, and some times it can have a dramatic effect on someones life. I dont really think to many get "furry bashed" or whatever. However, it is the mental attacks and dis-owning that I fear for when I consider "coming out". I just want people to understand that maybe this means more to some than you.

Anyways, I am truly sorry, and ask for your forgiveness for my ignorance and naivety.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree about this topic you should not have to 'come out of the closet' about being a furry you do not have to tell everyone that you have a hobby


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 27, 2012)

Takeo Wolf said:


> I agree about this topic you should not have to 'come out of the closet' about being a furry you do not have to tell everyone that you have a hobby



Well, you folks sure seem rather fanatical for "just a hobby". Like, spouting all this "furry pride", "furries ftw", "furry and proud", etc....

Hypocrisy....... never gets old, does it?

In any case, if somebody else coming out as a furry effects YOUR sanity, then you were not sane to begin with. No different then all the people who are against gay marriage. If it doesn't effect you, then why do you care so much?

If you think I'm wrong, just look at the title. It is all sensationalized with caps, and it clearly states "for the sake of 'our' sanity". Ever hear the old saying "To each his own" ? 

I cant believe I am having to say this on a site such as this. A non-furry...... defending furries...... on a furry forum site. Never thought I would see the day.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 27, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Hey, if it's a lifestyle or whatever for you, then just roll with it. If you do grow out of it, then that's cool too. The way others see it or treat it is of no significance. People change over time, so just take who you are in the here and now, live it, and love it! XD



Wow, a sincere response not steeped in ridicule and cynicism, that is new. Nice to know that some can make a thoughtful response and actually be supportive to others. That was honestly the main reason I came here, because I found that furries would often be understanding as opposed to any other place I can talk about stuff like this.

Anyways, thanks for the advice, and I like your Avatar.

Also, I dont think I will grow out of it, and I am fine with that. I just would like someone to talk to with this common interest, not healthy to keep it all inside if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kazooie (Nov 27, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> I cant believe I am having to say this on a site such as this. A non-furry...... defending furries...... on a furry forum site. Never thought I would see the day.


All fandoms are equally awful, but all of them also contain genuinely interesting people.

Also, you can, and should, respond to multiple people in one post; just copy/paste a bunch of quotes into a singular post. Spamming is bad.


----------



## Kazookie (Nov 27, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Your right I did ruin my own life and I don't blame the fandom. Also, thanks for clearing up the whole "furfan" thing. I honestly didn't know.
> 
> And yes, I know I didn't develop properly, its unnatural, and I'm a weirdo. You dont need to clarify how messed up I am.
> 
> ...



There once was a time when I thought being furry actually was something to be ashamed of, as if you should be in a "closet" all the time, and you could come out if you wanted to. (because of the hate I had seen posted on other forums). Seriously, there's no such thing as "coming out" as a furry. Maybe you can be called a furry for being asexual, but you can't be called asexual for being furry. What you are saying, is that by coming out as a furry, you come out as an asexual, and can get hated for it. Being a furry is not a sexuality. Asexuality is.

Also, in several posts you say that you're not a furry. Still, you talk about coming out as one. You are also saying that the only attraction you have to anything is to furry animals. Why are you treating your asexuality as if you're just a furry, by meaning that you would get hated for coming out as a furry? 

What I mean is that if you "come out" as a furry, you basically tell someone that you like anthropomorphic animals. Many wants to be their fursona too. This has nothing to do with your sexuality, since being a furry does not make you asexual. Being asexual in the way you say it is, can make you furry at least to some degree, but being furry does not make you, in any way, asexual.
The problem you have towards "coming out" is to come out as an asexual. Not coming out as a furry.

If you don't get it, just go for what NightWolf20 said.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 28, 2012)

Kazooie said:


> All fandoms are equally awful, but all of them also contain genuinely interesting people.
> 
> Also, you can, and should, respond to multiple people in one post; just copy/paste a bunch of quotes into a singular post. Spamming is bad.



Ya sorry, I usually will make a reply and then I will read some more and realize I want to reply again. Also, I cant just copy/paste because I have to use the proper tags that I am not too familiar with. Like, what are the numbers after the name?

In any case it is not spamming since I didn't really make more than two posts in between others and I wasn't indiscriminate.

Also, ya I just assumed that most would be generally supportive with only a few being cynical, not the other way around. A little surprising is all.


----------



## renegade2283 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll do this part by part for clarity, and sorry for double posting, I just don't know how to manually create a quote with the proper form.



Kazookie said:


> There once was a time when I thought being furry actually was something to be ashamed of, as if you should be in a "closet" all the time, and you could come out if you wanted to. (because of the hate I had seen posted on other forums). Seriously, there's no such thing as "coming out" as a furry. Maybe you can be called a furry for being asexual, but you can't be called asexual for being furry. What you are saying, is that by coming out as a furry, you come out as an asexual, and can get hated for it. Being a furry is not a sexuality. Asexuality is.



Well, the only reason I am classifying myself as asexual is because furries don't exist. See, if I came out as asexual people would likely ask "why?" or "how does that work?". Then I would go on to tell them it is because my physical attraction is reserved for furries, and you cant see how somewhat ignorant people who don't understand could turn that into ridicule? Imagine if I told one person who I thought I could trust, and they told someone I couldn't. Then this whole furry business would be with me for ever, and all of my friends and family would have that opinion of me, even if only on a subconscious level.



> Also, in several posts you say that you're not a furry. Still, you talk about coming out as one. You are also saying that the only attraction you have to anything is to furry animals. Why are you treating your asexuality as if you're just a furry, by meaning that you would get hated for coming out as a furry?



This part here is a little difficult to understand. Well, the whole furry/furfan thing is really unimportant, just as all labels are. So I have to label myself as a furry, even if I dont have a fursona or identify as one? In fact, there is a thread going on right now about this very subject. Once again, the whole asexuality thing is due to the sole attraction to furries. Both are labels, and neither are accurate.



> What I mean is that if you "come out" as a furry, you basically tell someone that you like anthropomorphic animals. Many wants to be their fursona too. This has nothing to do with your sexuality, since being a furry does not make you asexual.



Well, wanting to be your fursona has nothing to do with who/what you are attracted to, so it makes sense that it has nothing to do with your sexuality. However, that is not the predicament I am in here, wouldnt be "asexual" if it was.



> Being asexual in the way you say it is, can make you furry at least to some degree, but being furry does not make you, in any way, asexual.
> The problem you have towards "coming out" is to come out as an asexual. Not coming out as a furry.



This here is pretty much double speak from earlier. My problem I have toward "coming out" is to come out as "an asexual" who is only "asexual" because "furries" doesn't exist. Now do you see?



> If you don't get it, just go for what NightWolf20 said.



Maybe I dont, thought I did. I guess I will go with that, though I still would like someone to talk to about this stuff. I guess I would say I need a "furry friend" 

ETA: If not calling it "coming out" makes more sense to you, or you feel comfortable with not doing it, then lets not call it that. What do you advise I do call it? 

Also, I keep saying "furries", when I should be saying a "furry", since there is only one I am attracted to, and it is all in my head. Had to clarify.


----------



## Kazooie (Nov 28, 2012)

renegade2283 said:


> Ya sorry, I usually will make a reply and then I will read some more and realize I want to reply again. Also, I cant just copy/paste because I have to use the proper tags that I am not too familiar with. Like, what are the numbers after the name?


Middle-mouse click on the quote button for each  post you want to respond to, then copy all the quotes from the different  tabs. Or just use the +quote button to the right of the quote button.


----------



## Kazookie (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for clarifying for me.
There's just loads of confusion at the matter of being only attracted to furries.
It's just. If you "come out" in some way, it would be in the way of coming out as an asexual person.
If you're asked how it works, you don't really need to tell them you're attracted to furries. Since furries does not exist, you can say you're simply attracted to "nothing".

It would be to "come out" so it's not that part I have problems with. It's just that it wouldn't be to come out as a furry in my opinion.
Then again, do you think it is necessary to come out to being attracted to furries?
I'm really not sure how to explain it in a good and informative way. Anyways, I wish you good luck.


----------



## Validuz (Nov 29, 2012)

I took my time and read what you all had to say. Your opinions and thoughts and i figured i should share my own.

First and foremost. I can't imagine the horror of getting a negative reaction of actually~ comming out of the closet for being gay. (From your parents/loved ones.) You have my sympathies whomever this might affect.
But this would be pretty much the closest i would ever get. I surely don't advertise my love for furries even though i would like to. It's WAY~~~ too taboo to even talk about where i live. 
Me and my friends are all a bunch of nerds. But they do have a horrible idÃ©a of what a furry is. I'm sure i would be seen as someone who has sex with animals and cook up some other insane idÃ©as of me. For me... Actually saying "I'm a furry." Would be an extremely embarrasing thing. Atleast untill i get to a point where i can ease them into the idÃ©a that i'm still me.. Except playfull.. And awesome.. And fuzzy. *laughs.* But it's not really just about my close friends either. It's a life descision where i come from. I live in a fairly small city and 'everyone knows everone' I'm sure my boss would find out and since i work in sales. It might actually affect my productivity and eventually get me fired. Who knows?


Oh.. And i got really, really suprised as i started reading this post. The rage/flame people have gotten for saying they 'came out' as being furries. Why? Sure. Alot of you think of this is a hobby. But alot of people don't. (Not sure about the ratio on theese forums however.) Why is this even an issue? It's alot more of a big deal for some than for others. Hell. Some of you might even had the pleasure of being pulled into a local furr-group and discovered the community with your friends! . . I sure as hell don't and i sit here alone. A bit in hiding of my furr-fandom.

Ps. I rewrote this about a billion times trying to word it correctly but i'm failing rather miserably. I hope i get my points across.
pps. Ugh. Not really sure if i should voice my opinion being new on the forums since new members tend to get alot of bullseyes on them :3


----------



## ArtemisZiebenwolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Somewhere along the line this thread was actually on topic. Now I don't even know what it's about anymore o_o


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 9, 2012)

ArtemisZiebenwolf said:


> Somewhere along the line this thread was actually on topic. Now I don't even know what it's about anymore o_o




All you need to know is some shit went down a page or so back.


----------



## Spatel (Dec 10, 2012)

Lunar said:


> The reason why it's a bigger deal to come out as a homosexual rather than as a furry is, when was the last time you heard about someone getting beaten, thrown out of their house, even killed for being a furry?  Being gay is a lot more serious in that regard.  Not a lot of people care if you like anthropomorphic animals as long as you don't go humping fursuiters everywhere you go, but strangers tend to care a lot about where you put your funstick.  My mom only said something about the fandom when I bought my fursuit, because she thought it was a waste of money.  She couldn't care less what I like to draw or what forums I go to.  But liking furries isn't what made me a lesbian and therefore, in her mind, unable to give her grandchildren because wtf is adoption.



In fairness, my parents were far more negative towards my being a furry than they ever were of my being bisexual. I was an adult with a career and an established life when I ended up having to tell them, so there was nothing they could do to limit my behavior, but they still have a lot of misgivings about it. It certainly felt like '_coming out_'.

This is a false dichotomy though. Nobody is calling furry a sexuality. At most, some of us think it's a fetish, so it would be the equivalent of telling your parents you like bondage. It might churn their stomachs, and it's really not something you should proudly yell from the rooftops, but it doesn't carry the same kind of severity for someone's life outcomes that having a queer orientation would (never mind that many furries are also gay/bi/trans so it's not like we don't already have something else more severe to come out about).

I can see why many furries are tempted to bend the truth and push the 'hobby' narrative. I actually caved and told them my folks it was just an art-based subculture, and it was no different than going to an anime convention and so forth, knowing full well what I've done in some of the backrooms of those conventions really contradicts that story... and knowing that for pretty much all the furries I hang out with in real life, it's definitely more of a fetish than a hobby for them, I went ahead and used the hobby facade to cover my ass. They didn't buy it, probably because I didn't buy it either, though I genuinely tried to sell that, because I wouldn't feel great saying it's a fetish either when there are other furries out there who spend more of their free time arguing that it isn't than they actually spend just being furries, and I know that my parents would end up hearing the conflicting messages these people are putting out, and I really just don't have the time or the energy to sort through it for them. It's something I never want to talk about with them... ever.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 10, 2012)

No matter how you twist and turn it. Being a suiter is weird as shit. (Hey, i like weird! Don't get me wrong here.) So saying that you are one of 'those' wich are frowned upon and regarded is weird as hell IS HARD. So when people have to 'come out' as a furry. It might not be because of the sex/fetish part. It's just... Because it's weird!
(I'm pro-furries. But i'm fully aware it's weird as hell.)


----------



## Deo (Dec 10, 2012)

Validuz said:


> No matter how you twist and turn it. Being a suiter is weird as shit. (Hey, i like weird! Don't get me wrong here.) So saying that you are one of 'those' wich are frowned upon and regarded is weird as hell IS HARD. So when people have to 'come out' as a furry. It might not be because of the sex/fetish part. It's just... Because it's weird!
> (I'm pro-furries. But i'm fully aware it's weird as hell.)



Owning a fursuit doesn't entail that a person is weird. Tons of geek cultures make and wear costumes to the point where such things like Comic-Con are now common fair and mundanely known and embraced by "normal" people. Nor should you imply that owning a fursuit and being a "suiter" is a defining character trait for a person, because it just isn't. Your personality is not synonymous with your jeans or the given shirt you wear that day, so why would your personality be influenced or dependent on owning or not owning a fursuit?


----------



## Validuz (Dec 10, 2012)

Deo said:


> Owning a fursuit doesn't entail that a person is weird. Tons of geek cultures make and wear costumes to the point where such things like Comic-Con are now common fair and mundanely known and embraced by "normal" people. Nor should you imply that owning a fursuit and being a "suiter" is a defining character trait for a person, because it just isn't. Your personality is not synonymous with your jeans or the given shirt you wear that day, so why would your personality be influenced or dependent on owning or not owning a fursuit?



Yes, ofcourse? I'm trying to order myself a suit. (Grr! Open for commisions already!) But i still find it weird. Even with all my other intrests, including cosplay. Cosplay is nerdy, sure. But not really 'weird~'. (Once again, i personally like weird. I'm not saying it as a negative thing.)


----------



## Deo (Dec 10, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Yes, ofcourse? I'm trying to order myself a suit. (Grr! Open for commisions already!) But i still find it weird. Even with all my other intrests, including cosplay. Cosplay is nerdy, sure. But not really 'weird~'. (Once again, i personally like weird. I'm not saying it as a negative thing.)


How is wearing a fursuit any weider than dressing up as some anime character? It's the same shit.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 10, 2012)

Deo said:


> How is wearing a fursuit any weider than dressing up as some anime character? It's the same shit.


 Because apparently it's not "recognizable," so it must be weirder (Personal experience talking here, as in, what people I know have told me to which I disagree). Personally, I think the realistic suits, when they are well done, can fit in a variety of settings (probably better than cosplay) and don't immediately scream "furry" when you see them. It's why I'm looking into getting a realistic suit in the future.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 10, 2012)

Deo said:


> How is wearing a fursuit any weider than dressing up as some anime character? It's the same shit.


I can see where you're getting at. But i can't agree completely. In both you dress up, sure. But cosplaying you dress up as a well established character. And as a furry you dress up as your fursona.

And telling someone you have an inner image of you as an animal is by the book. Weird. (And i say that as someone who writes about my fursona aswell as an active roleplayer.)

There is nothing wrong with being weird. Face it. If you're not weird. You're boring. 


Edit: 





Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Because apparently it's not "recognizable," so it must be weirder (Personal experience talking here, as in, what people I know have told me to which I disagree). Personally, I think the realistic suits, when they are well done, can fit in a variety of settings (probably better than cosplay) and don't immediately scream "furry" when you see them. It's why I'm looking into getting a realistic suit in the future.



Yepp. I'm eagerly awaiting for a realistic-fursuit maker to open for commisions. That way you can be 'proper' and still embrace your inner animal.


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 10, 2012)

Nah, fursuits are cool. You have to do it right though, they're pretty easy to mess up.


----------



## Spatel (Dec 10, 2012)

Deo said:


> Owning a fursuit doesn't entail that a person is weird. Tons of geek cultures make and wear costumes to the point where such things like Comic-Con are now common fair and mundanely known and embraced by "normal" people. Nor should you imply that owning a fursuit and being a "suiter" is a defining character trait for a person, because it just isn't. Your personality is not synonymous with your jeans or the given shirt you wear that day, so why would your personality be influenced or dependent on owning or not owning a fursuit?



Similar arguments could be made for clowns, but that doesn't stop people from finding clowns creepy, or thinking that anyone who goes to clown school is wasting their goddamn time on a worthless and borderline-creepy craft (all arguments I've heard against furries). The thing clowns and furries have in common is that they're based around a type of aesthetic that, for many normal human beings, sets off their 'uncanny valley' gag reflex, but for a small minority of us seems completely ideal and actually better-looking than humans. 

The other thing is that Cosplayers and Trekkies are dressing up to express their appreciation for a show they like, or a character they like from something they read. Furries aren't. The entire furry universe is fan-created and it's all based around inventing an alter-ego for yourself. To an outsider who does not want to be anything other than human, who finds anthropomorphs childish and fursuits creepy, this comes across as somewhat aberrant behavior for large numbers of adults to engage in.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 11, 2012)

Dude I have a shit ton of people that love my fursuit that aren't furries, your argument is invalid sir.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 11, 2012)

Spatel said:


> The other thing is that Cosplayers and Trekkies are dressing up to express their appreciation for a show they like, or a character they like from something they read. Furries aren't. The entire furry universe is fan-created


 Does this mean we can get people to stop posting things about Anubis, Star Fox, Sonic, and so-on? 



Spatel said:


> To an outsider who does not want to be anything other than human,


 And to furries who don't want to be anything other than human?


----------



## Ryuu (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought the title summed this 49 page up well ....


----------



## Kazooie (Dec 11, 2012)

Spatel said:


> The other thing is that Cosplayers and Trekkies are dressing up to express their appreciation for a show they like, or a character they like from something they read. Furries aren't. The entire furry universe is fan-created and it's all based around inventing an alter-ego for yourself.


Yeah, no. I genuinely find mascot costumes adorable and appreciate their craftsmanship.


----------



## Spatel (Dec 11, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Does this mean we can get people to stop posting things about Anubis, Star Fox, Sonic, and so-on?


Those things have separate fandoms that have a large proportion of members who are also in the furry fandom, just like MLP:FIM. 

There is no such thing as a furry 'genre'. Those are games that have anthro characters in them. Sometimes furries try to claim these, but they're not ours. The developers and writers in those franchises don't consider them 'furry' games and don't target their games or literature to a 'furry' audience. So all the sonic and starfox stuff in the furry fandom is fan-generated fiction, just like everything else. 

Except for Dawnbest, but regardless of her...

This is a non-issue anyway. A lot of furries like the Sonic art style, but they don't cosplay as Sonic characters usually. They invent their own Sonic-style fursonas most of the time.



> And to furries who don't want to be anything other than human?


In my mind, those are not furries. I think those should be considered 'anthro-fans'. I'm also well aware that I would be in the minority on this site that thinks that, so this really is moot isn't it? I don't know what to say.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 12, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Those things have separate fandoms that have a large proportion of members who are also in the furry fandom, just like MLP:FIM.


 You just said though that the Furry Fandom is fan-created content entirely. Thus, by the same logic, it doesn't belong here. It's like trying to use a Trekkie convention to advertise the fact that you're selling your old Battletech figures, or trying to acquire a booth in E3 for _Firefly_.



Spatel said:


> The developers and writers in those franchises don't consider them 'furry' games and don't target their games or literature to a 'furry' audience. So all the sonic and starfox stuff in the furry fandom is fan-generated fiction, just like everything else.


 Thus, again, I ask why such is being treated different when it's done in the Furry Fandom? As overall, one has to squint pretty hard to be able to say "[x] dressing as a self-imagined Klingon is expressing appreciation for Trek, but [y] dressing as their SI fursona character from (Sonic / Star Fox / Warcraft / whatever) is inventing an alter-ego and completely different."



Spatel said:


> This is a non-issue anyway. A lot of furries like the Sonic art style, but they don't cosplay as Sonic characters usually. They invent their own Sonic-style fursonas most of the time.


 And many Trekkies do not go to a _Star Trek_ convention dressed as, say, Spock or Riker, but instead their own self-created Federation Redshirt, or their own Klingon, or so-on. Point being that one has to cut some very fine lines in order to truly differentiate Fursuiting from other forms of Cosplay and / or Roleplay.



Spatel said:


> In my mind, those are not furries.


 I... what? So, uh, in your opinion, someone has to strongly desire to be something other than human to be a member of the Furry Fandom? 

You do realize that this means you consider someone a non-Furry until they either display a sign of psychosis or they consider themselves to be a transhumanist, yes? It is by no means a majority opinion, but whereas it's true "If you ask ten furries for a definition of the fandom you'll get eleven answers" this is a rather specific condition you bring up.


----------



## Spatel (Dec 12, 2012)

Attaman said:
			
		

> You  just said though that the Furry Fandom is fan-created content entirely.  Thus, by the same logic, it doesn't belong here. It's like trying to  use a Trekkie convention to advertise the fact that you're selling your  old Battletech figures, or trying to acquire a booth in E3 for _Firefly_.


There's nothing stopping anyone from reappropriating certain types  of character designs they like. I don't see a problem with it, although  some people legitimately hate the infiltration of MLP and complain  about all the artists who started doing ponies, instead of the style  they liked, and they would very much see it the way you're rhetorically  pretending to.

And again, this is ignoring the fact that (as an example) Star Trek is a franchise.   Selling Battletech stuff there wouldn't make sense because of the   franchise-centralized nature of its fandom. Since there is no central   franchise for furries, your first argument becomes rather nonsensical. 



> Thus, again, I ask why such is being treated different when it's  done in the Furry Fandom? As overall, one has to squint pretty hard to  be able to say "[x] dressing as a self-imagined Klingon is expressing  appreciation for Trek, but [y] dressing as their SI fursona character  from (Sonic / Star Fox / Warcraft / whatever) is inventing an alter-ego  and completely different."
> 
> And many Trekkies do not go to a _Star Trek_ convention dressed  as, say, Spock or Riker, but instead their own self-created Federation  Redshirt, or their own Klingon, or so-on. Point being that one has to  cut some very fine lines in order to truly differentiate Fursuiting from  other forms of Cosplay and / or Roleplay.


 
Trekkies don't put the amount of time or effort into  fleshing out alter-egos in the Star Trek universe for themselves. That's  not really a defining characteristic of being a Trekkie, or even a  Trekkie that goes to conventions, or even one that goes to conventions  in a costume. A few might take it to obsessive furry-like levels of  immersion, but it's disingenuous to point to the fringes of  other fandoms and say that makes us the same, when their fringes are  more like the vast majority of our whole fandom. 



> I... what? So, uh, in your opinion, someone has to strongly desire  to be something other than human to be a member of the Furry Fandom?
> 
> You do realize that this means you consider someone a non-Furry until  they either display a sign of psychosis or they consider themselves to  be a transhumanist, yes? It is by no means a majority opinion, but  whereas it's true "If you ask ten furries for a definition of the fandom  you'll get eleven answers" this is a rather specific condition you  bring up.



It's a practical and logical definition. I would modify it a bit, but it makes an important distinction  between the core members of the furry fandom that drive the community,  and the very large numbers of people who don't consider themselves  furries, but who would be considered furries under the very loose "appreciating anthropomorphic characters" definition. Those are better covered by the term "anthro fan". I don't see why you're objecting; seems like this would be a convenient way to distance yourself from those of us who clearly suffer from 'psychosis'.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

This is retarded. The only legitimate purpose of furry is sexual expression. Fandoms are for losers, and the rest of the world actually agrees with me in thinking that fur suiting for reasons other than sex/self expression is even more weird. The only other people here who have any hope of being normal and mentally healthy are the high schoolers here who are just going through a phase.

EDIT: I find it offensive for you all to equate my sexuality with "star trek" and "LARP" and "renaissance fairs".

And another thing that I think is good to point out: Gays often say "its offensive to say furry is a sexuality because you're basically calling us all furries".  Well guess what, gays.  Blacks think its offensive for you to compare your "struggles" with the civil rights movement, and blacks are offended that they're all being compared to gays.  Pfff, "Mariage equality".  Asking for gay marriage is like asking for special college courses for ditch diggers.  There's no point.

In the future, everyone's going to accept the fact that someone whos "furry" is someone that fursuits as a way of expressing themselves and their sexuality, so this whole argument is basically retarded.  Everything else about furry is just a fad and/or something that highschool kids attach on to because they're seeking an identity.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 12, 2012)

No, _you're_ retarded.
My fursuit does not express my sexuality, my sexuality expresses my sexuality.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Fine, well lets talk about your sexuality then.  Enough about me.  (If you were in my position, you'd understand why I get so pissed off about this topic).

I can understand that being gay is a great joy for you, so... how does it feel to be awesomely gay?


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> Fine, well lets talk about your sexuality then.  Enough about me.  (If you were in my position, you'd understand why I get so pissed off about this topic).
> 
> I can understand that being gay is a great joy for you, so... how does it feel to be awesomely gay?



Now you're just going off topic. 

Furry should have nothing to do with your sexuality. The fact that you can only date people within a fandom is sad. You just have a very very high bar set and you don't want to admit that you don't want to be with someone outside this fandom.

Oh and on the topic of fursuits. I have one because I want to see people smile. I want to make people happy. That's why I want two. One for my personal character that my personality is personified in and one for just general cheering up people and such.

Honestly. You should just get out more and meet more people outside the fandom. Maybe then you'll change your mind.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Now you're just going off topic.
> 
> Furry should have nothing to do with your sexuality. The fact that you can only date people within a fandom is sad. You just have a very very high bar set and you don't want to admit that you don't want to be with someone outside this fandom.
> 
> ...



what?!

fuck you


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> what?!
> 
> fuck you



No need for swears. I'm just encouraging you to seek relationships outside the fandom. It'll really be more healthy and show you that you just have a really high bar set. Sexual orientation is defined as A person's sexual identity in relation to the gender to which they are attracted; the fact of being *heterosexual, homosexual, or bisexual.*

You see that.  That bolded text? You see how it pertains to gender and not how much you like the same things with other people? Yes you can be attracted to a blue anthro husky. But that husky is male, female, or both. If that husky was male and you are Heterosexual. Then you would not find that attractive.

Although furry/anthropomorphic animals can be a fetish. It is not the fetish of everyone within the fandom. You shouldn't be telling everyone that everyone in the fandom has a fetish for it.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

You're not making any sense


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> You're not making any sense



I'm saying that furry is not a sexuality. 

It is not a sexual orientation. 

Not everyone has a fetish for it that is in the fandom. 

You do not need to come out as a furry. 

*It is a hobby that some people turn into a lifestyle.*


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Well I'm saying the exact opposite of what you're saying, and you're not making any sense to me.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> Well I'm saying the exact opposite of what you're saying, and you're not making any sense to me.



Well whoop de doo. The stubborn stereotypical furry refuses to take more than 5 seconds to read my posts and try to understand what I'm saying.

Anyways Doki out and over. Not worth my time dealing with this one.

As D.Batty said "The derp is strong in this one"


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

i'm not picking up your transmission...


----------



## Attaman (Dec 12, 2012)

Spatel said:


> There's nothing stopping anyone from reappropriating certain types  of character designs they like.


 Then again, explain to me why Furries doing so is an exception.



Spatel said:


> I don't see a problem with it, although  some people legitimately hate the infiltration of MLP and complain  about all the artists who started doing ponies, instead of the style  they liked, and they would very much see it the way you're rhetorically  pretending to.


 Pretending to? You specifically said that the defining difference between Cosplayers, Trekkies, and so-on is that Furry is entirely fan-created stuff. Now you're trying to say that the defining difference between the two is that it's entirely fan created stuff for Furry... except when it isn't, but it's still different then because (because)!



Spatel said:


> And again, this is ignoring the fact that (as an example) Star Trek is a franchise.


 As is _Star Fox_, _Sonic_, _My Little Pony_, _Warcraft_, _Warhammer_, _Dungeons and Dragons_, and so-on, yet you seem to be perfectly willing to give Fursuiters who have suits / characters based off those settings a free pass without ever explaining why. 



Spatel said:


> Trekkies don't put the amount of time or effort into  fleshing out alter-egos in the Star Trek universe for themselves.


 _What_. You are aware, yes, that the term "Mary Sue" originates _from_ the _Star Trek_ Fandom?



Spatel said:


> That's  not really a defining characteristic of being a Trekkie, or even a  Trekkie that goes to conventions, or even one that goes to conventions  in a costume.


 And a persona / "fursona" is a defining trait of Furry? Despite that a number of these characters are blatantly self inserts into someone's favorite setting (and thus, for all intents and purposes, self-insert fanfiction characters which you _are explicitly counting as different_)? Or that you yourself have explicitly stated that you believe one must desire to be inhuman to be a Furry, which has nothing to do with created / fanmade content and would actually argue against such? 



Spatel said:


> A few might take it to obsessive furry-like levels of  immersion, but it's disingenuous to point to the fringes of  other fandoms and say that makes us the same, when their fringes are  more like the vast majority of our whole fandom.


 I was going to say "the majority of the Furry Fandom isn't that way", but then I remembered "Oh, right, believes someone suffer from psychosis (as that's what species dysphoria is, a form of psychosis) and / or be a transhumanist before they are a member of the fandom".



Spatel said:


> I would modify it a bit, but it makes an important distinction  between the core members of the furry fandom that drive the community, and the very large numbers of people who don't consider themselves  furries, but who would be considered furries under the very loose "appreciating anthropomorphic characters" definition.


 And what does this do with the tens of thousands of fans who define themselves as Furry but _don't_ wish before they go to sleep "Oh I wish I weren't a stinky hyooman"?



Spatel said:


> Those are better covered by the term "anthro fan".


 Ah, so in other words, you're going for "Glorious master race of Furries v unwashed heathen pretenders".



Spatel said:


> I don't see why you're objecting; seems like this would be a convenient way to distance yourself from those of us who clearly suffer from 'psychosis'.


 You put psychosis inside quotation marks as though what I say is questionable. _Clinical Lycanthropy is a recognized psychosis_, and is generally the same psychological boat as species dysphoria. Furthermore, I don't know why you're going through so many hoops to pretend you care for those "who don't consider themselves furry" when you could then just define members as "Those who consider themselves to be Furries".


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 12, 2012)

Spatel, you sunomabitch, stop ruining mah hobby


----------



## Kazookie (Dec 13, 2012)

Helioswolf: Stop being disrespectful towards other people, and at least bring some proper arguments when discussing. Not shit like "Most people think blahblahblah". You know what? When Winston Churchill warned about a second world war, no-one believed him until it started.
Public meanings are not always right. People are uninformed, and do not really need to check out what's behind it to have an opinion. People have these opinions because they just hear some shit at some point, and think that it's a fact.


And how can you really think that wearing a fursuit is something to express a person's sexuality? If you can see if the person beneath the suit is homosexual/heterosexual/bisexual, then explain us how.




> The only other people here who have any hope of being normal and mentally healthy are the high schoolers here who are just going through a phase.



You make it seem like furries that are not "aware" of that the furry fandom is a "sexuality", are mentally unhealthy and less normal than those who "know" that it's just a "sexuality".

And seriously, stop. Just stop. You are more against the furry fandom than with it. Stop making your own "explanations" of what the furry fandom is. If you don't have anything to say than "I have a different opinion, you don't make any sense" -or any similar versions- Just don't bother posting. If you want to argue, you will have to give an argument.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 13, 2012)

When did this thread get hilarious?

Fursuiters are not inherently perverts and neither are furries at large. Liking anthropomorphic animals is a hobby. Drawing them, watching movies and shows, even conventions are simply a hobby. Innocuous as liking Star Wars or country music. Coincidentally many furs sexualize the habit and unfortunately that's what the fandom is now infamous for. If you're one of the people who is attracted to anthros good for you. We don't need to hear it because, of course, not every furry is a pervert.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> This is retarded. The only legitimate purpose of furry is sexual expression.


How? The furry fandom didn't start with sexuality in mind, that just develped over time. If there's something on the internet, there's porn of it.



helioswolf said:


> Fandoms are for losers, and the rest of the world actually agrees with me in thinking that fur suiting for reasons other than sex/self expression is even more weird.


Wait so you think that someone who suits for fun is weirder than someone who has sex in their suit, and that you think that this is what other people think? How the fuck does someone even think that?



helioswolf said:


> EDIT: I find it offensive for you all to equate my sexuality with "star trek" and "LARP" and "renaissance fairs".


Furry is not a sexuality, others have said this and I will back them up. A sexuality is what gender you are attracted to, weather that being attracted to males, females, both or none at all.



helioswolf said:


> And another thing that I think is good to point out: Gays often say "its offensive to say furry is a sexuality because you're basically calling us all furries".


How? I've never heard a gay person say that. Also it doesn't make sense.



helioswolf said:


> In the future, everyone's going to accept the fact that someone whos "furry" is someone that fursuits as a way of expressing themselves and their sexuality, so this whole argument is basically retarded.  Everything else about furry is just a fad and/or something that highschool kids attach on to because they're seeking an identity.


You don't even know the basics of what being a furry is. I really hope this is just a troll account. Please stop, no wonder _most_ people outside of the fandom think we're a bunch of sex-crazed animals (excuse the pun) if people like you spat this pure and utter rubbish, and act on it.



helioswolf said:


> what?!
> 
> fuck you


Ahh, proves my point. You don't like what other people think about your "sexuality" and don't have anything to counter argue so you just use the ever so lovely "fuck you". Please, enlighten us further on how you think furry is a "sexuality" and that why other people's replies to you were wrong.



helioswolf said:


> Well I'm saying the exact opposite of what you're saying, and you're not making any sense to me.


It's because you are not willing to listen to what other people have to say. You're own thoughts are stopping you from seeing sense in other people, and the logic behind their arguments.


----------



## Machine (Dec 13, 2012)

Furry =/= sexuality. 

Sexuality has nothing to do with choice, whereas being a furry does.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 13, 2012)

Moth said:


> Furry =/= sexuality.
> 
> Sexuality has nothing to do with choice, whereas being a furry does.


Couldn't have said it better myself (though I did try).


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 13, 2012)

I am going to settle that the person is a bad troll, unless he is deeply invested into the x-rated content of the fandom.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 13, 2012)

Raptos. I haven't read many posts that you've made but these last two were pure gold! Well said


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 13, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Raptos. I haven't read many posts that you've made but these last two were pure gold! Well said


Oh Raptros is good people. I agree with all that too.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 13, 2012)

Validuz said:


> Raptos. I haven't read many posts that you've made but these last two were pure gold! Well said



Thanks. I can't stand people like helio. He's either a troll or _really_ that retarded, I pity him if the latter.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm not trolling.  I'm frustrated and trying to articulate a point.  I don't mean to cherry-pick here, but this is an exchange from a few pages back that I think can help clarify what I'm talking about.



renegade2283 said:


> Well, the only reason I am classifying myself as asexual is because furries don't exist. See, if I came out as asexual people would likely ask "why?" or "how does that work?". Then I would go on to tell them it is because *my physical attraction is reserved for furries*, and you cant see how somewhat ignorant people who don't understand could turn that into ridicule? Imagine if I told one person who I thought I could trust, and they told someone I couldn't. Then this whole furry business would be with me for ever, and all of my friends and family would have that opinion of me, even if only on a subconscious level.
> 
> This part here is a little difficult to understand. Well, the whole furry/furfan thing is really unimportant, just as all labels are. So I have to label myself as a furry, even if I dont have a fursona or identify as one? In fact, there is a thread going on right now about this very subject. *Once again, the whole asexuality thing is due to the sole attraction to furries*. Both are labels, and neither are accurate.
> 
> ...



Personally, if someone is attracted only to furries, I consider that a sexual orientation.  If there were studies on people who felt this way, I believe science would agree.  And I don't think we're too far away from that.  Sooner or later, some psychologist is going to run across someone like this and they'll take a second look at the current straight/LGBTQ model for understanding sexuality.  I don't know, maybe they'll just put an F at the end of it, and call it LGBTQF or something lol.



			
				kazookie said:
			
		

> Thank you for clarifying for me.
> There's just loads of confusion at the matter of being only attracted to furries.
> It's just. If you "come out" in some way, it would be in the way of coming out as an asexual person.
> If you're asked how it works, you don't really need to tell them you're attracted to furries. Since furries does not exist, you can say you're simply attracted to "nothing".



I think that Kazookie is missing a major point here.  Some fursuits are really attractive.  Just take two people who are only attracted to furries, put them both in attractive fursuits and let the magic happen.  Problem solved!

It just baffles and aggrevates me that people in this thread can't seem to agree that furry is a sexual orientation after reading stuff like this.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't want to give a Tl;Dr post, so I'll put it into some rhyming format.

You think that furry is an orientation,
That's not the belief of the furry nation.
You are being obtuse,
you big silly goose,
And I hope that you aren't being serious.

Your accusation is quite mysterious.
And I hope you are just delirious.
How'd you come to this conclusion,
to avoid some confusion,
So we can be on the same level.

Not all of us like to hump in suits,
Maybe that's what you like to knock your boots. 
Furries aren't all the same,
Your opinion is quite lame,
but I believe that's what you think.

I like to think you are a troll,
Only one could come up with this droll.
Maybe it's a mistake,
And we just can't quite shake,
That you aren't fucking kidding. 

I can't believe you insulted gays
while trying to lead people astray
With your strange opinion,
in this FAF dominion,
You are giving me quite a headache. 

*Lamesauce rhyming, I know.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> It just baffles and _*aggravates*_ me that people in this thread can't seem to agree that furry is a sexual orientation after reading stuff like this.



Fixed your spelling. You're welcome.

Kinda hard to agree to something that's wrong. It's a fetish, not an orientation. Heck, it's not even that if you don't find furries sexually attractive but instead,just think they're cool which is way more common than only being attracted to them. Last I checked, anthros have male and female too. If you're attracted to both, it's called being bisexual. Otherwise, see homosexual/gay and heterosexual/straight.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> I'm not trolling.  I'm frustrated and *trying to articulate a point*.





helioswolf said:


> i'm not picking up your transmission...



You're doing it wrong.



helioswolf said:


> Personally, if someone is attracted only to furries, I consider that a sexual orientation.  If there were studies on people who felt this way, I believe science would agree.  And I don't think we're too far away from that.  Sooner or later, some psychologist is going to run across someone like this and they'll take a second look at the current straight/LGBTQ model for understanding sexuality.  I don't know, maybe they'll just put an F at the end of it, and call it LGBTQF or something lol.



No. Furries are fantastic entities; THEY ARE NOT REAL.

Here's a clip from the Wiki article for sexual orientation:



> *Sexual orientation* describes an enduring pattern of  attractionâ€”emotional, romantic, sexual, or some combination of theseâ€”to  persons of the opposite sex, the same sex, or to both sexes, as well as  the genders that accompany them.



You can't have a "sexual orientation" toward something that doesn't exist. What you are describing is a "fetish." I know of someone who is only attracted to stuffed animals for example, but I wouldn't say he is "plushiesexual" because that's just silly. Same with people who are sexually attracted to cars (yes, they exist).

One of the major problems with your argument is you're projecting your fetish onto everyone else, when most people here are not exclusively attracted to furry stuff. I was in that boat in High School though, so I can relate.



helioswolf said:


> I think that Kazookie is missing a major point here.  Some fursuits are really attractive.  Just take two people who are only attracted to furries, put them both in attractive fursuits and let the magic happen.  Problem solved!
> 
> It just baffles and aggrevates me that people in this thread can't seem to agree that furry is a sexual orientation after reading stuff like this.



Again, PROJECTION. What you are describing is maybe 1-2% of the entire fandom (yes I totally made that number up, but that's my most accurate guess from my experience). Just because you have an arguably debilitating fetish that doesn't allow you to have sexual gratification unless the other person is wearing a fursuit does NOT mean that is the case with every other furry.

It is actually an extreme minority within the fandom.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> I'm not trolling.  I'm frustrated and trying to articulate a point.  I don't mean to cherry-pick here, but this is an exchange from a few pages back that I think can help clarify what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not for us to decide what a meaning of a word is, or what it encompasses. That job it best left to psycologists, scientists and linguists. You cannot just make your own meaning of a word.

I say again, furry is not a sexual orientation. If your logic is true, paedophilia, nercrophilia, beastiality, etc should be recognised as a sexual orientation. No. Since a sexual orientation is with you from birth and is natural. Not man-made like furries. YOU decide weather to be a furry or not, people DON'T decide weather they are straight, gay or bisexual. There are no genes that contribute to you being a furry.

Sexual attraction to man made ideas/objects/creations =/= Sexual orientation


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh goddammit, I need to start reading more before I take things seriously.  That and not be half asleep.  Trollololol


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> You can't have a "sexual orientation" toward something that doesn't exist. What you are describing is a "fetish." I know of someone who is only attracted to stuffed animals for example, but I wouldn't say he is "plushiesexual" because that's just silly. Same with people who are sexually attracted to cars (yes, they exist).
> 
> One of the major problems with your argument is you're projecting your fetish onto everyone else, when most people here are not exclusively attracted to furry stuff. I was in that boat in High School though, so I can relate.
> 
> ...



Using your logic, it's not too hard to simply brush off gays as men who have a penis fetish.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> Using your logic, it's not too hard to simply brush off gays as men who have a penis fetish.


If you had read my post (which is straight after Ricky's), you'd know that that statement is complete bull.


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 13, 2012)

Raptros said:


> If you had read my post (which is straight after Ricky's), you'd know that that statement is complete bull.



I don't even know what you're talking about at this point.  You're not making any sense...


----------



## Anubite (Dec 13, 2012)

Helios, you miss everyone's point it seems.

Furries aren't real and you cant have sex with them. It is a fetish and if you think of this whole fandom as a sexual thing then your clearly missing the point of this fandom. Yes there is a lot of porn in it, but that's not the majority of people into it. I recommend reading some of the posts you have made and reading others because Ricky makes a good point in his first two sentences. 

If their not real and you like them, that doesn't constitute it as a sexuality. The porn is a fetish and if you see this fandom as people dry humping in suits, your clearly not in the right place. Go to soFurry and bother them your not doing any good by being a dick here.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> I don't even know what you're talking about at this point.  You're not making any sense...


What? Read my post. I say that... actually i'll quote myself:



Raptros said:


> I say again, furry is not a sexual orientation. If your logic is true, paedophilia, nercrophilia, beastiality, etc should be recognised as a sexual orientation. No. Since a sexual orientation is with you from birth and is natural. Not man-made like furries. YOU decide weather to be a furry or not, people DON'T decide weather they are straight, gay or bisexual. There are no genes that contribute to you being a furry.
> 
> Sexual attraction to man made ideas/objects/creations =/= Sexual orientation


What part of the quote above do you not understand? Tell me, what part!


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 13, 2012)

Raptros said:


> What? Read my post. I say that... actually i'll quote myself:
> 
> 
> What part of the quote above do you not understand? Tell me, what part!



There's just so much stuff in there that I don't even know where to start.  Bestiality, necrophilia.. Genetics?  I don't know about any of that stuff.  I'm just going with what people have said in the thread.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> There's just so much stuff in there that I don't even know where to start.  Bestiality, necrophilia.. Genetics?  I don't know about any of that stuff.  I'm just going with what people have said in the thread.


Read it word for word, prefably from the start, the post doesn't need a TL;DR because it's not "too long" . My post doesn't need a PhD to understand.


----------



## badlands (Dec 13, 2012)

this has got to be a troll, no real person could be that thick


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> Using your logic, it's not too hard to simply brush off gays as men who have a penis fetish.



Let me post the quote from the wiki again, because you are obviously either blind or half-retarded:



> Sexual orientation describes an enduring pattern of attractionâ€”emotional, romantic, sexual, or some combination of theseâ€”to *persons *of the *opposite sex, the same sex, or to both sexes*, as well as the genders that accompany them.


----------



## Namba (Dec 13, 2012)

badlands said:


> this has got to be a troll, no real person could be that thick



Oh, you'd be surprised. This guy seems like a genuine dumbfuck to me.

And hey, if you _are_ trolling, it doesn't make you cool. The only thing it makes you is eligible for a swift kick in the balls.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2012)

badlands said:


> this has got to be a troll, no real person could be that thick



tool =/= troll


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 13, 2012)

I didn't go to dumbfuck school for 8 years to be called just a regular dumbfuck.  That's Dr. Dumbfuck to you, mister.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> I didn't go to dumbfuck school for 8 years to be called just a regular dumbfuck.  That's Dr. Dumbfuck to you, mister.



Yeah guys..Let's just leave him to his own little fantasy world and hope he'll never log back on again.

This sentence and many more just proves how he isn't taking the time to read through the posts and look at this seriously. He is a lost cause that will forever go into wikifur as one of those extreme crazies.

Honestly. If you don't get the *basic* definition of sexuality then you sir will never convince us. If you believe so strongly in this then CONVINCE us with actual EVIDENCE. Don't just go around spouting the same thing. 

We are telling you the same thing over and over because it is* true. We have facts to support our idea. *â€‹ Unlike you.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> I didn't go to dumbfuck school for 8 years to be called just a regular dumbfuck.  That's Dr. Dumbfuck to you, mister.


Well doctor, i'm sure your qualification is fake as you need to spend a few more years than 8 in school to get a doctorate, unless of course, you were really an excellent student in that area. :V

Back on topic, give me a reason why you "don't understand" things that we say. I can guess, but you're the only one who knows.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Back on topic, give me a reason why you "don't understand" things that we say. I can guess, but you're the only one who knows.



[yt]-ys4oIwj6yw[/yt]


----------



## helioswolf (Dec 13, 2012)

Dokid said:


> Yeah guys..Let's just leave him to his own little fantasy world and hope he'll never log back on again.
> 
> This sentence and many more just proves how he isn't taking the time to read through the posts and look at this seriously. He is a lost cause that will forever go into wikifur as one of those extreme crazies.
> 
> ...



Well, I've read the wikis on Sexual Orientation, Sexual Identity and others, and depending on how you interpret the literature, I think there's all sorts of ways to argue that those terms include furries.

I did present one post from someone saying that they're only attracted to furries.  I'm not an expert on all this stuff, but I think that person's particular interest is better described as a sexual orientation or sexual identity better than it is described as a fetish.

In a bedroom situation, what I've described fits perfectly into the definition of fetish because Wikipedia says "A sexual fetish may be regarded as an enhancing element to a romantic/sexual relationship achieved in ordinary ways (e.g. having the partner wear a particular garment)", but I think that doesn't really describe everything.

For instance, a transgendered male may like to wear a dress in the bedroom with his partner, but he also might say, go to the grocery store like that too.  People don't tell transgendered persons that they just have a fetish.  I think furry is similar to trans for a lot of people, so I think it slights the significance of furry in people's lives to just describe it as a fetish.

edit: I'm trying to include facts as I find them, so here's something that I think supports my argument:



> *Transgender sexuality* is the sexuality of transgender people. Transgender people exhibit the full range of possible sexual orientations and interests,[SUP][1][/SUP] including the potential for a lack of interest in sex.[SUP][[/SUP]



So, I think what this means is that if you accept the premise that furry and trans can be related, and if transgender people have their own sexuality, then it follows that furries have their own sexuality as well.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2012)

uuh, transgender isn't a sexual orientation either

and looking at your edit it even explains that in the quote:



> Transgender people *exhibit the full range of possible sexual orientations* and interests


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 13, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=xXAoG8vAyzI - A video is better than a wall of text I suppose.

Look, helio, as much as you insist, as much as you believe, furry is not a sexuality or orientation. All standard dictionary definitions agree. The above video explains alot about sexuality and orientations.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> Well, I've read the wikis on Sexual Orientation, Sexual Identity and others, and depending on how you interpret the literature, I think there's all sorts of ways to argue that those terms include furries.
> 
> I did present one post from someone saying that they're only attracted to furries.  I'm not an expert on all this stuff, but I think that person's particular interest is better described as a sexual orientation or sexual identity better than it is described as a fetish.
> 
> ...



That sentence.... Okay no one tells the guy that he has a fetish is rude. He feels that he should represent the gender he actually is mentally. Also Fetish implies that you get aroused by this and it helps you get aroused. A fetish does not apply to everyone. *Fetish and sexuality are two different things. Sexuality has to be about gender. Fetish can basically be anything that gets you aroused. 

The wiki definition covers everything. That's what a fetish is.
*
Don't go shouting around everywhere that all furries have a fetish for anthropomorphic animals. I am not aroused by furries and neither are most people in the fandom. 

On the topic of being trans though. Trans implies that you feel that you are not your assigned gender. You mentally feel that you are another gender. *It is not a fetish. It is what they actually feel and are.

*Please, please, please try to understand what you are talking about.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> I didn't go to dumbfuck school for 8 years to be called just a regular dumbfuck.  That's Dr. Dumbfuck to you, mister.



Just because you went to school doesn't mean you are smart. :V


----------



## Spatel (Dec 13, 2012)

Attaman said:


> Pretending to? You specifically said that the defining difference between Cosplayers, Trekkies, and so-on is that Furry is entirely fan-created stuff. Now you're trying to say that the defining difference between the two is that it's entirely fan created stuff for Furry... except when it isn't, but it's still different then because (because)!



Star Trek is a franchise, Anime is a cultural phenomenon. These are multi-million dollar industries and their fans are the fans of the characters on the shows and the stories of their respective universes. Furries are a bunch of people who like animal characters and who have invented fursonas as a form of escapism so they can play make-believe with their other furry buddies. There's nothing wrong with that, but it is clearly, objectively a different type of community. You seem fixated on this 'fan-created' thing I said, as if somehow the fact that copyrighted material from various shows and games sometimes finds its way into the fandom totally makes us exactly the same as the Star Trek and Anime fandoms.

I'll be sure to remember that the bondage and crossdressing communities are also exactly the same as Star Trek and Anime because of things like 50 Shades of Grey and Rocky Horror Picture Show. Clearly dressing up in drag is no different from cosplaying. A crossdresser isn't acting out a desire to present as something else, they're just celebrating their appreciation for Rocky Horror. Yes, there are clearly no other social connotations associated with crossdressing and admitting you like crossdressing is as quick and painless as saying you like model trains. :V



			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> You put psychosis inside quotation marks as though what I say is questionable. _Clinical Lycanthropy is a recognized psychosis_, and is generally the same psychological boat as species dysphoria. Furthermore, I don't know why you're going through so many hoops to pretend you care for those "who don't consider themselves furry" when you could then just define members as "Those who consider themselves to be Furries".


Everything you've said so far is questionable, and your tendency to make ugly-ass posts full of single-sentence quotes is not endearing yourself. It suggests a frustration with what I'm saying coupled with an inability to lay down any meaty logical arguments against it. That does tend to happen when you're wrong. 

You can't even get your definitions correct. 'Psychosis' is a loss of contact with reality. A dysphoria by definition is not automatically a psychosis. Most furries are very well aware that they're human and not 'animal spirits trapped in human bodies'. Most furries have a pretty solid grasp of reality. Merely preferring an anthropomorphic aesthetic to the human aesthetic is pretty benign. It's not an opinion that should land someone in the funny farm. _Wishing you could be something you are not_ is pretty normal as far as the human experience is concerned. If you think that being a furry means an unhealthy level of preoccupation with this persistent fantasy, well okay prove that it's detrimental to their lives. Show me the furries who have suffered from their condition, and pointing to the ones that have read your posting doesn't count... no cheating.



helioswolf said:


> Spatel, you sunomabitch, stop ruining mah hobby


Get a real hobby like playing video games or learning an instrument instead of fapping to dragon dicks and trolling FaF.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 13, 2012)

In all fairness, sexuality =/= sexual orientation.

There is some conflation in this thread between those two terms.

Furry is definitely *not* a sexual orientation, but I'm pretty sure someone's _sexuality _may include fetishes.


----------



## shootmister (Dec 13, 2012)

[QUOTE Ozriel

Dude that is great.  How long did that take?

Quote thing is being weird for me, I'm talking about the rhyming thing.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Dec 13, 2012)

helioswolf said:


> I didn't go to dumbfuck school for 8 years to  be called just a regular dumbfuck.  That's Dr. Dumbfuck to you,  mister.



Yes, thank you. We don't need to be reminded that you've ascended to  the highest level of either abject narcissism or total brainlessness.  Seriously, are you even reading the posts or are you just ...I guess,  pretending to not get them? My niece who is currently in utero would  have less trouble comprehending them.



> Furry is definitely *not* a sexual orientation, but I'm pretty sure someone's _sexuality _may include fetishes.



I'm inclined to agree with Ricky, as, like he said, sexuality and sexual orientation aren't the same thing. They have the same application (may not be the right word to use there; hopefully it makes sense), but their actual nature is different.

So, it could be that he's using the wrong word here, but I doubt it.


----------



## Machine (Dec 13, 2012)

NightWolf20 said:


> Yes, thank you. We don't need to be reminded that you've ascended to  the highest level of either abject narcissism or total brainlessness.  Seriously, are you even reading the posts or are you just ...I guess,  pretending to not get them? My niece who is currently in utero would  have less trouble comprehending them.


Considering that he responds frequently with "YOU'RE NOT MAEKIN' ANY SENSE," he's probably skimming over the post and mentally highlighting words, _because isn't that the right thing to do?_

It's common courtesy here to actually read someone's post fully, Helios. :V


----------



## Validuz (Dec 13, 2012)

Ricky said:


> In all fairness, sexuality =/= sexual orientation.
> 
> There is some conflation in this thread between those two terms.
> 
> Furry is definitely *not* a sexual orientation, but I'm pretty sure someone's _sexuality _may include fetishes.


Yeah. You can't say "I'm furry-sexual." But you can say "I'm attracted to furries." just like any other thing..

Some people have a fetish for furries. But just like with all fetishes you don't go "Mom. Dad. I like to get banged tied up wearing a leather outfit." That... Is for your special someone to know <.<


----------



## Attaman (Dec 13, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Star Trek is a franchise, Anime is a cultural phenomenon. These are multi-million dollar industries and their fans are the fans of the characters on the shows and the stories of their respective universes. Furries are a bunch of people who like animal characters and *who have invented fursonas as a form of escapism so they can play make-believe with their other furry buddies*.











Spatel said:


> There's nothing wrong with that, but it is clearly, objectively a different type of community.


You sure are going a long way to twist around this:


Spatel said:


> The other thing is that Cosplayers and Trekkies are dressing up to express their appreciation for a show they like, or a character they like from something they read. Furries aren't. The entire furry universe is fan-created and it's all based around inventing an alter-ego for yourself.


To end with "I'm right and you're wrong, suck it". Again, wouldn't it just be easier to say "Fursuiting and dressing up for non-Furry conventions aren't that different" instead of trying to play pseudo-intellectual about how they're so completely utterly different on points that look to be almost inane but in actuality make all the difference?



Spatel said:


> You seem fixated on this 'fan-created' thing I said, as if somehow the fact that copyrighted material from various shows and games sometimes finds its way into the fandom totally makes us exactly the same as the Star Trek and Anime fandoms.


 And you seem to be oddly fixated on this odd belief that the _Star Trek_ fandom is nothing but appreciation for the show and no fan content, to the point of blatantly stating that their fandom's members don't put time into making personas or the like. 



Spatel said:


> I'll be sure to remember that the bondage and crossdressing communities are also exactly the same as Star Trek and Anime because of things like 50 Shades of Grey and Rocky Horror Picture Show.


 I'm, uh, trying to see where you're going with this, but drawing blanks. Is this supposed to be when I suddenly rush to your ass, kiss a cheek, and moan "Oh yes, your opinion is right and mine wrong, how could I be so foolish to challenge your claim?"



Spatel said:


> Clearly dressing up in drag is no different from cosplaying.


 "A person goes to a Warhammer convention and dresses like a Guardsman to show his appreciation for the hobby, whereas another person goes to a Furry convention and dresses like a Sergal to show his appreciation of the hobby. Looking at these two samples, the demographics, motive, and character are so entirely different that I am insulted you would compare the two." Do I have your argument in a nutshell?



Spatel said:


> A crossdresser isn't acting out a desire to present as something else, they're just celebrating their appreciation for Rocky Horror.


 Oh, so _that_ is what it is. You were returning to the references of "unwashed peon masses", in this case the crossdresser is a representation of an "Anthro Fan" and the Rocky Horror Picture Show is some random Furry race that they can only dream of becoming (which, by the way, is one of the requirements for them to move beyond "Dirty Peasant" and into "Proper Furry" territory).



Spatel said:


> It suggests a frustration with what I'm saying coupled with an inability to lay down any meaty logical arguments against it. That does tend to happen when you're wrong.


 And if I happen to be wrong, mercy me for being wrong on the proper diagnosis for species dysphoria and whether someone must or must not be this psychotic to apply.



Spatel said:


> You can't even get your definitions correct. 'Psychosis' is a loss of contact with reality. A dysphoria by definition is not automatically a psychosis.


 Species Dysphoria is a pretty fucking big "loss of contact with reality". If I claimed to be suffering from Blender Dysphoria it would not suddenly mean I'm free of psychosis.



Spatel said:


> Most furries are very well aware that they're human and not 'animal spirits trapped in human bodies'.


 Indeed, a good 60% believe themselves to be 100% according to Kil's latest survey.



Spatel said:


> Most furries have a pretty solid grasp of reality. Merely preferring an anthropomorphic aesthetic to the human aesthetic is pretty benign.


 What you are suggesting (must want to be something other than human) has three groups, and I apologize for only mentioning two before. The first, transhumanist, was already mentioned. These people don't necessarily wish to be animals because they lub the fandum, but because they feel that the human body is currently limited. I've commented before on the matter of "Furries who joined the fandom as their first real exposure to people with transhumanist thoughts" too.

The second, again already mentioned, is psychosis. These people don't just wish to be animals because they feel there's something amazing about it, but because they feel that they actually _are_ such an animal, _were_ such animal, or were _intended_ to be such. Generally speaking, believing you were born to be a Honey Badger is considered a loss of contact with reality.

The third, forgotten one was what you describe now, those who are merely wishfully thinking. But you know what? That doesn't particularly have much to do with Furry. In fact, it would cement further that it isn't particularly different from Trekkies, as for every Furry you find who wishes they could do awesome stuff like their Fursona / someone's fantasy races / some videogame character you'll find a Trekkie, 40Ker, Warsie, Browncoat, Hokuter, and so-on who has the same fantasies. Sometimes rather literally, with the only difference being that in one case the Sith Lord has a fuzzy tail and has "Claw" somewhere in their name.



Spatel said:


> If you think that being a furry means an unhealthy level of preoccupation with this persistent fantasy, well okay prove that it's detrimental to their lives.


Oh, I don't. I never said I agree with your opinion of the fandom. In fact, the last few pages have been me specifically arguing that it isn't entirely different from Trek, Wars, etcetera. The most I'll argue about fandom members at large is that they're bad at lying about the importance of sex in the fandom, and that there's a disproportionate amount of it within the fandom. The first of which relates to a comparison of Dragoneer's comments / notesheet and Kil's Furry Survey results, the second of which again relates to Dragoneer's comments / notesheet.



Spatel said:


> Show me the furries who have suffered from their condition, and pointing to the ones that have read your posting doesn't count... no cheating.


 Your wit, it cuts me so deep!

First, I don't need to prove this since it's not my argument. Second, well, I think we all remember the story of the guy who tried to murder his parents with the intent of afterwards having his mate tear their dick off. While it's more related to him having pre-existing psychological issues (because I mean, seriously, that's your plan of getting it off with your significant other? Parent murder then dick-removal? I hope you get it right the first time because that's not the sort of thing that gives do-over potential), it's similarly a case of... actually, why should I be arguing it again? I'll just point it out for fun, because what.



Spatel said:


> Get a real hobby like playing video games or learning an instrument instead of fapping to dragon dicks and trolling FaF.


 "Get a real hobby like fucking with non-existent life forms instead of fucking with existent life forms".


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Dec 15, 2012)

To some it is a big deal. It seriously shouldn't be... I had to keep my love of the hobby hidden for a very very long time... When I first told my parents I wanted to be a furry, their reaction was as bad as I feared, with threats of counseling and getting me mental help.. It can be a big deal.. Coming out of the closet was easier to me than "coming out of the furry closet" 
But I don't think people should be so song and dance about it. It shouldn't really be posted here as frequently as I see it


----------



## badlands (Dec 15, 2012)

to be honest i know there's no need to announce your furriness to the world but i hope to start building a partial soon. so unless I'm thrown out of the house between now and the time i start working on it i may have to explain what furry is to family members.




God help me.


----------



## Mani the Avian (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, I don't admit I'm a furry in real life. The people I know would ostracize me if they knew.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 16, 2012)

Rosmary Petals said:


> To some it is a big deal. It seriously shouldn't be... I had to keep my love of the hobby hidden for a very very long time... When I first told my parents I wanted to be a furry, their reaction was as bad as I feared, with threats of counseling and getting me mental help.. It can be a big deal.. Coming out of the closet was easier to me than "coming out of the furry closet"
> But I don't think people should be so song and dance about it. It shouldn't really be posted here as frequently as I see it



It goes on both people though. It shouldn't be a big deal because it should be like saying "oh hey. I like the Ratchet and Clank series." It's also a hobby. You don't need to tell everyone that you're a furry. If people ask then sure tell them. If they don't then let it be.


----------



## Foxtrot53 (Dec 30, 2012)

MOM! You just don't understand! I'm a fox trapped in a human's body!


----------



## kyfox (Dec 30, 2012)

Just finished reading a LITTLE bit. <o.o> It's too early for be thinking about psychology and philosophy. I agree with OP on the matter. Helios made my head hurt. Will continue to read when I get some breakfast down. '~'


----------



## nonconformist (Dec 30, 2012)

You know, I'm not saying that being a furry is anything more than a hobby or that it SHOULD be anything more than a hobby- but I'm out as not-straight and trans to a _lot _of people, and most of them have been pretty damn accepting about it. 
These are the people who, if I told them I was a furry, would probably either back away and start avoiding me or just plain old not understand.
Something like homosexuality is easier for people to comprehend because of all the misconceptions about this fandom in particular. At least that's what I think.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 30, 2012)

I wouldn't ever tell people I'm a furry, but they're gonna find out eventually.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I wouldn't ever tell people I'm a furry, but they're gonna find out eventually.



I don't have to tell people; it's fucking obvious :lol:


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I wouldn't ever tell people I'm a furry, but they're gonna find out eventually.


Yeah If meet someone who knows what furries are they always figure me out. My room is filled with animal stuff so y'know.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 30, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> My room is filled with animal stuff so y'know.



If you walked into my room, you wouldn't guess I was a furry, but more of a Doctor Who fan (or Whovian), a gamer, a guy who reads a lot of books and an astronomer (due to the telescope in the corner and the star map next to the bed). Although I guess in the coming years, as my room seems to get an equal dose of animal/furry-related in it, you could guess. I only came to consider myself a furry this very year, in fact, so it doesn't show. Yet.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 2, 2013)

I agree with this!
Ive seen so many people "come out" for absolutely pointless things :/
My parents know that I'm a furry, because I was basically brought up as one xD
So yeah, "coming out" in my opinion is completely useless


----------



## Kalmor (Jan 2, 2013)

BioWulf said:


> I agree with this!
> Ive seen so many people "come out" for absolutely pointless things :/
> *My parents know that I'm a furry, because I was basically brought up as one xD*
> So yeah, "coming out" in my opinion is completely useless


Your parents were one????

If not I don't see how you were "brought up" as a furry.


----------



## BioWulf (Jan 2, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Your parents were one????
> 
> If not I don't see how you were "brought up" as a furry.


I had a single parent for the first 7 years of my life, in those years my mother encouraged my imagination in the only real thing that sparked it, animals.
So she used to draw me as animals, had me draw people as other animals that I thought suited them, I used to dress up as animals or characters from TV shows and of course I played with animals more than I did with people.
No, my mother wasn't a furry, but in many ways I was brought up as one
And as usual, I didn't grow out of it


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 7, 2013)

No one cares if we're furries, there's no reason to "come out".


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

I think people feel the need to come out because of the social stigma that can be attached to the term furry. People realize that they enjoy the furry fandom, but feel the need to share this with their peers the way they would any other interest that they'd discuss amongst friends, and so worry about how they'll be perceived.

So, they feel the need to "come out" in order to explain why they like the fandom, or why they are the way they are, expecting an inevitable backlash of some sort, and bracing themselves for it.

Seriously, for some people, it seems like a pretty big deal and a scary thing to admit to. I can understand that. A couple of my non-furry friends didn't react positively when I mentioned it, and after that I kept it between me and my fellow furry friends. 

The media and public perception is what's got people tied in knots. I can completely understand why they feel they need to do this. Hell, I think some would be surprised to see some of you here refer to it as "just a hobby". People see someone walking around in a fursuit and it gives the impression that it's more than a hobby, but rather a lifestyle. It's easy to draw conclusions from outside perceptions.


----------



## merveilleuse (Jan 7, 2013)

I suppose this is true, especially concerning the media.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> It's easy to draw conclusions from outside perceptions.


Indeed. From an outside perception one might think that the fandom has something of a persecution complex, is full of many creepers relying on the "We furries gotta stick together", and is stuck in an odd state of denying how prevalent the porn is while at the same time it being the most popular submission variety (in terms of views) on most art sites.

Good thing within the fandom this perception is... oh. Oh dear.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

Attaman said:


> Indeed. From an outside perception one might think that the fandom has something of a persecution complex, is full of many creepers relying on the "We furries gotta stick together", and is stuck in an odd state of denying how prevalent the porn is while at the same time it being the most popular submission variety (in terms of views) on most art sites.
> 
> Good thing within the fandom this perception is... oh. Oh dear.




Furry means a different thing to each of us and the only thing that's shared in common across the entire fandom is an appreciation of anthropomorphic art. Beyond that, how interested people are, or how far they take it, is entirely up to them or what circles they associate with within the fandom. The fandom has its creepy elements, its hobbyists, its lifestylers, therians, otherkin, military members, law enforcement personnel, and so on and so forth. 

So anytime that one of the more controversial parts of the fandom gets unwanted attention, perfectly upstanding people in other parts of the fandom suffer for it from within and from without, but especially from without, because now being a "furry" becomes synonymous with "sex in animal costumes" or other such shallow definitions, and furries have to take that perception into account when sharing their hobby.

Even those of us that recognize we're better off just not bringing it up do so only because we know that this perception exists because minor factions in the fandom have tainted the fandom in a lot of people's eyes. Otherwise, we'd share it as freely as we would any other "normal" hobby.

We're not considered normal. So some people feel they have to come out in order to explain why, despite this interest, they're still respectable human beings. It's sad that they have to, but this is the state of affairs that even a casual hobbyist in this fandom occasionally has to deal with.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> So anytime that one of the more controversial parts of the fandom gets unwanted attention, perfectly upstanding people in other parts of the fandom suffer for it from within and from without, but especially from without, because now being a "furry" becomes synonymous with "sex in animal costumes" or other such shallow definitions, and furries have to take that perception into account when sharing their hobby.


 Furries brought this upon themselves, though. You don't (to continue the prior example) get to complain that the importance of porn is "Greatly exaggerated" within the fandom then ignore that Mature and Adult content have a disproportionately _much_ higher viewcount than Safe submissions (to the point that Mature submissions actually make up the majority of FA's pageviews with a fraction of the total submission count). 

Similarly the fandom's persecution complex tends to be because it does nothing to address bad behavior when it does show up, merely go "BAW MEDIA". Hell, so far its only two solutions to "Furry brings bad press on the fandom" as either "Disown entirely to the point that they were retroactively never a member", OR "What right do you have to judge [x]?" Believe me, there's fandoms that have had _much_ worse treatments by the media (on local and national scales: There was a period of time wherein being publicly ousted as playing D&D was fairly liable to get your family sending you to acquire psychiatric help because 'experts' given airtime on shows such as _60 Minutes_ were basically saying "That shit's bad news, your child may be turning into a suicidal death-cultist of the devil"), yet surprisingly whereas their reputation seems to have improved over the years the Furry Fandom has stayed in a constant of "Barely given any media attention, yet for some reason people keep having bad experiences".


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

No denying that, and it's good that this forum occasionally shows one of the weirder ones that they are, in fact, not behaving properly and need to get their shit together. No disagreements from me there.

As for porn, anyone who denies that it's a big part of the community is either fooling themselves or just trying to sugarcoat things. It is. But what furry actually means to you, individually, may be different. So again I make the point that someone who considers themselves a furry knows that there's perceptions about this community that are negative, and so feels the need to explain themselves when sharing that they're a part of the community, if sharing with someone who may or may not have a negative perception about it already. 

Likewise, if you are a furry and also happen to enjoy the porn, you're not going to broadcast that fact just as you wouldn't broadcast a habit of looking at regular porn, for similar reasons. People might judge you negatively for doing so. Others, who enjoy it too, might not, so you'd keep it to yourself except in those circles of like-minded friends.

The difference here is that porn is porn, but being furry doesn't always equal porn. If Furry is more to you than porn, more to you than sex, or has nothing to do with either of those two, you might feel nervous about identifying yourself as a furry, if other people would immediately think of sex, or porn, or anything else "weird" in the community, from their standpoint. 

So you explain what it means to you, if you feel the need to be accepted by your peers for your interest in this community.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 7, 2013)

> Likewise, if you are a furry and also happen to enjoy the porn, you're  not going to broadcast that fact just as you wouldn't broadcast a habit  of looking at regular porn, for similar reasons. People might judge you  negatively for doing so. Others, who enjoy it too, might not, so you'd  keep it to yourself except in those circles of like-minded friends.


That's the problem as I see it though. I don't think I need to prove this, but plenty of furries are almost entirely involved in the pron aspect. And there are plenty of those who don't keep it to themselves. They go around looking for people with similar fetishes, sharing artwork, essentially creating a furry-fetish community. I guess what I'm saying is that there are plenty of furry porn perusers who don't keep to themselves at all and earn furrporn a shitty reputation because of it.

I like furry porn but I actively keep away from the porn community because it's a black hole of depravity. Gets worse and worse the more you see. Don't need that.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 7, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That's the problem as I see it though. I don't think I need to prove this, but plenty of furries are almost entirely involved in the pron aspect. And there are plenty of those who don't keep it to themselves. They go around looking for people with similar fetishes, sharing artwork, essentially creating a furry-fetish community. I guess what I'm saying is that there are plenty of furry porn perusers who don't keep to themselves at all and earn furrporn a shitty reputation because of it.
> 
> I like furry porn but I actively keep away from the porn community because it's a black hole of depravity. Gets worse and worse the more you see. Don't need that.




That is my point as well. These users have caused the term Furry to become synonymous with sex and strange fetishes...when in fact that segment of the community is only a subcategory of furry. The rest of the community as a whole has their own unique interests and definition as to what furry means to them, down to its most basic level of interest in anthro art. So people who identify as furry keep having to explain themselves away because one subcategory keeps defining the entire fandom for us. It's no wonder, then, that people who don't keep it to themselves and broadcast their fetishes are looked down upon both outside the community and inside of it, except for others like them. 

Alternatively, you could choose not to care what other people think, define yourself as a furry publicly, be thought weird, and not care. Or, you can just keep it within circles of friends who know what being a furry actually means.

But as long as parts of the fandom continue creating unwanted perceptions of the rest of us, there will always be those who are nervous about telling anyone that they're a furry at all. Or being seen as one by others. Even if, privately, they enjoy the fandom.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 7, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> That is my point as well. These users have caused the term Furry to become synonymous with sex and strange fetishes...when in fact that segment of the community is only a subcategory of furry. The rest of the community as a whole has their own unique interests and definition as to what furry means to them, down to its most basic level of interest in anthro art. So people who identify as furry keep having to explain themselves away because one subcategory keeps defining the entire fandom for us. It's no wonder, then, that people who don't keep it to themselves and broadcast their fetishes are looked down upon both outside the community and inside of it, except for others like them.
> 
> Alternatively, you could choose not to care what other people think, define yourself as a furry publicly, be thought weird, and not care. Or, you can just keep it within circles of friends who know what being a furry actually means.
> 
> But as long as parts of the fandom continue creating unwanted perceptions of the rest of us, there will always be those who are nervous about telling anyone that they're a furry at all. Or being seen as one by others. Even if, privately, they enjoy the fandom.



I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Jan 8, 2013)

Gaiz... I never seen snow before. ;(

But I don't get how a fetish can be pinned to a fandom, I can see fetishes pertaining to certain animal parts being apart of the furry fandom but things that you see in porn already should be a "sub-category" to the fandom as the fandom didn't create it or started it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2013)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Gaiz... I never seen snow before. ;(
> 
> But I don't get how a fetish can be pinned to a fandom, I can see fetishes pertaining to certain animal parts being apart of the furry fandom but things that you see in porn already should be a "sub-category" to the fandom as the fandom didn't create it or started it.



You're right. There was a cartoon back in the 70's based on anthro characters and full of porn, er what was it called....Fritz the cat or something.


----------



## captainbrant (Jan 10, 2013)

Man this is one angry thread.
I don't see much of a difference between coming out as gay and "coming out" as a furry. Gay or furry, coming out is scary, because many (but not most) people are uncomfortable or have some ridiculous preconceived notion about homosexuality/the furry fandom. And like being gay, the furry fandom is more than a hobby- at least it is for me. It's an important part of my identity, and I think it's important- in some cases at least- that people know I'm a furry... even if telling them is awkward because furries- again- have a bit of a bad reputation.
I'm sure a lot of people will read this and think I am wrong in comparing the public perspective of furries to that of gay people. I admit, I come from a town with few homophobes and a lot of internet-literates, and I'm only speaking from experience.
Anyway.
I really don't see what's so awful about "coming out" as a furry. How about this: whether you choose to "come out" or not, be appropriate. There are appropriate times to tell people you are a furry and there are inappropriate times. There are appropriate people to tell you're a furry and there are people who you obviously don't need to tell. Why is it a big deal whether people "come out" as long as they don't do it stupidly?


----------



## ShwintyKat (Jan 11, 2013)

From my experience, most people don't even know what a furry is unless they spend a ton of time on the internet. When it comes to parents and the like, you likely dont even need to worry about 'coming out' as one. It's just a silly hobby, after all. 

I like the anime analogy. You don't 'come out' to your parents about liking anime. It's just a thing you like. So what if you like cartoon animals? Unless your parents are digging through the parts of the internet where furries are actually ever mentioned enough for them to remember what the hell they are, it's not a big deal at all and even if that somehow _is _the case it's...... _still _reallynot that big of a deal.

I will forever say that being a furry is more a hobby than it is a lifestyle, for the majority. Im not saying there aren't people out there who havent made it a lifestyle choice and Im not at all trying to bash them, more power to them, but really. If it's not a lifestyle, then just dont worry about it. Maybe I can understand if a parent is digging through internet history. But, if you dont even live with your parents and you're just wanting to come out to family.... then you're making a big deal of nothing.

Unless you're going out there in a dog costume with a big purple dildo strapped to it with the intent of getting freaky with other furries like that, then you seriously look kind of like an idiot to a lot of people for making a gigantically huge deal of coming out as one.

"Oh hey I just really like drawing cartoon animals and maybe I might dress up as one and go to a convention. Just like cosplay for anime fans, though more like a mascot?"
"Oh that's kind of silly but alright."

_/rant where I've repeated myself far too many times and likely contradicted myself a good few times_


----------



## WarrenWolfy (Jan 11, 2013)

In my experience, ~15 years ago, "coming out" as a furry was a pretty terrifying decision I had to make.

I was working as preacher for a large kid's church ministry. I'd always had a fascination with the whole idea of anthropomorphics, and I won't lie and try to pretend that I didn't immediately go straight to the yiffy stuff whenever I'd give into temptation and go online looking for furry-related content. To me, furry was definitely something taboo that I was ashamed of.

Okay, sure, nowadays furry is just one of about a thousand strange interests that people have heard about, but back then only one person I knew had ever heard about furry. He was a volunteer with our church, and he tended to pick a new hidden-plot-o'-the-devil every ~3 months or so to expose and go on a personal crusade against. Normally, we  all politely nodded and listened to whatever rant he was on about, but  it was freaky the day he started ranting about furries and sent everybody an e-mail exposing this horrible new hidden subculture of child-molesting bestialists he had supposedly discovered (ie. furry). It certainly made me nervous about "coming out", although I eventually did anyway and discovered that most people didn't care.

So yeah, maybe it's not a big deal if you're just into the fandom these days and you hang with a more liberal crowd. People will probably just laugh it off. But I can certainly relate to people who are scared. I can remember what that fear felt like, even if people's reaction ultimately didn't turn out to be as bad as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Liam Einarr (Jan 11, 2013)

It's really not that people are ashamed of being a furry, it's that they're afraid of what people's reactions will be because of all the negative stereotypes about the fandom. Still, you really shouldn't worry because even if they do react poorly to it you can explain what the fandom actually is. It isn't something you need to come out about, it's just a hobby.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 11, 2013)

WarrenWolfy said:


> Okay, sure, nowadays furry is just one of about a thousand strange interests that people have heard about, but back then only one person I knew had ever heard about furry. He was a volunteer with our church, and he tended to pick a new hidden-plot-o'-the-devil every ~3 months or so to expose and go on a personal crusade against. Normally, we  all politely nodded and listened to whatever rant he was on about, but  it was freaky the day he started ranting about furries and sent everybody an e-mail exposing this horrible new hidden subculture of child-molesting bestialists he had supposedly discovered (ie. furry). It certainly made me nervous about "coming out", although I eventually did anyway and discovered that most people didn't care.


Judging by a few members experiences as well as my own apathy tends to be a common response to learning about ones furryism. Unless you out yourself to an active furry-hater you'll typically be met with an "Oh, ok." Why did you feel the need to 'come out?' If you don't mind me asking. Also _"hidden subculture of child-molesting bestialists"_ --lol


----------



## Read-The-Wind (Jan 11, 2013)

Furry fandom is what it is, literally, a fandom. Fandoms are related to hobbies. I don't think it is necessary for anyone to "come out" as a furry, personally. You don't have to tell anyone if you don't want to. I think maybe the whole "coming out" as a furry, that is, paradigm may have developed from the taboo if furrydom. If there wasn't such a taboo attached to the fandom, then the need to "come out" would fade off.


----------



## WarrenWolfy (Jan 14, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Judging by a few members experiences as well  as my own apathy tends to be a common response to learning about ones  furryism. Unless you out yourself to an active furry-hater you'll  typically be met with an "Oh, ok." Why did you feel the need to 'come  out?' If you don't mind me asking.


Well, I've spoken to a large number of furs who shared a similar religious background to my own, and most of them never had any conflict between their beliefs and being furry. However, most of them were fairly clean-minded, so to speak. Meanwhile, I was living a double-life of being a squeaky-clean pastor in public, and then seeking out furry fiction that featured graphic sex, violence, language, etc..., in private.

I couldn't even compartmentalize it either, like telling myself I was just giving in to temptation, and then begging for forgiveness. Maybe if all I was looking up was furry porn, then I could have told myself that. But I was looking for stuff that dealt with graphic themes in a serious, literary fashion. It was I was trying to come to terms with a deep, dark part of me that I just couldn't explain or understand, and I felt utterly alone in doing so.

In the end, when I "came out", I admit I took the easy road and just told everybody that furry was an interest, a casual hobby, a particular fandom, etc..., that I happened to be interested in. That solved a huge part of feeling isolated, because at least I didn't have to hide *everything*.



Read-The-Wind said:


> Furry fandom is what it is, literally, a fandom. Fandoms are related to hobbies. I don't think it is necessary for anyone to "come out" as a furry, personally. You don't have to tell anyone if you don't want to. I think maybe the whole "coming out" as a furry, that is, paradigm may have developed from the taboo if furrydom. If there wasn't such a taboo attached to the fandom, then the need to "come out" would fade off.


Sure, but in my case the furry "fandom" didn't really appeal to me. I find most of it still doesn't. For me, being furry is primarily a collection of deep-rooted feelings and themes that seem to be stamped heavily into my self-identity. It sounds like nonsense, I admit, but the truth is that I never really understood myself or other people until I started to see them through the cognitive metaphor of anthropomorphic characters.

If it was just a fandom, then yeah, no big deal, no need to "come out". And as I said above, that's basically the path I chose when I decided not to hide that I was a furry. I just told everybody it was an interest, a fandom, etc..., and thus there was no great big shocking reveal.

Ironically, though, when I finally did start talking to other furries, I soon discovered that I got slapped with the furry "lifestyler" label, and that a lot of furries hated that.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 14, 2013)

WarrenWolfy said:


> Well, I've spoken to a large number of furs who shared a similar religious background to my own, and most of them never had any conflict between their beliefs and being furry. However, most of them were fairly clean-minded, so to speak. Meanwhile, I was living a double-life of being a squeaky-clean pastor in public, and then seeking out furry fiction that featured graphic sex, violence, language, etc..., in private.
> 
> I couldn't even compartmentalize it either, like telling myself I was just giving in to temptation, and then begging for forgiveness. Maybe if all I was looking up was furry porn, then I could have told myself that. But I was looking for stuff that dealt with graphic themes in a serious, literary fashion. It was I was trying to come to terms with a deep, dark part of me that I just couldn't explain or understand, and I felt utterly alone in doing so.
> 
> In the end, when I "came out", I admit I took the easy road and just told everybody that furry was an interest, a casual hobby, a particular fandom, etc..., that I happened to be interested in. That solved a huge part of feeling isolated, because at least I didn't have to hide *everything*.


Sure. I understand that. You're not wrong of course. Furry is in essence a fandom. 

A word of caution. I don't want to turn you away, but this place is PG-13 so police your posts. Tact ;-]


----------



## Miles-za (Jan 23, 2013)

Most people are scared of admitting they are furries in fear that they will be treated differently. A couple of friends used to make jokes about furries and furry porn, and choosing the worst moment there could ever be, I told them I was a furry and that I didn't mind the jokes.

They never told a furry joke in my presence afterwards. I kinda feel bad because I really don't mind them and actually laughed at those (they were not offensive at all). I guess they just kind of feel uncomfortable telling furry jokes around the furry, which I think is kinda silly but whatever.

In most cases people just shrug and move on to other things. They don't really care and sometimes it's better this way.



BioWulf said:


> I agree with this!
> Ive seen so many people "come out" for absolutely pointless things :/
> My parents know that I'm a furry, because I was basically brought up as one xD
> So yeah, "coming out" in my opinion is completely useless



You were raised by lynxes? Awesome :-D


----------



## Pain-the-wolf (Jan 30, 2013)

i agree with you


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 31, 2013)

I could not agree more. Using a facade for your orientation does not actually help anyone...


----------



## Jijix (Feb 1, 2013)

I think what a lot of people might forget is that the people who 'come out as furry' are usually kids who don't fully understand what self-identity is, and seem to think that anything you discover about yourself is important and must be told to everyone. They haven't learned to 'filter' themselves appropriately. Also, with the general public becoming more accepting of orientations, race, disability, and other social markers you get those who 'want to be special, too.' Either through youth and inexperience or simply ignorance, they don't fully understand why some of these social markers are treated with delicacy and/or celebrated. Because something is important to them, it must be important to everyone.


----------



## Malo Liska (Feb 2, 2013)

I feel that it's indubitably important to respect the level of importance a being holds their furry at.
That's all I have to say about this.


----------



## PynkLavender (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lines up on the left and holds out a piece of paper and pen* Autograph please! :3

I completely agree with you on this. And know that even 2 the Gryphon said: If it is even the slightest inkling that your parents will overreact, don't $%^&*#@ tell them!
Its not something that you proclaim from the roof-tops! *hugs* However, it takes all kinds to make a universe, so I agree with Malo Liska (above poster) on that. People may hold being a furry as something that is huge to them. But, if that is how they want to live, and take that chance, then by all means: go for it. 
Summarized: I agree with Malo Liska, and I agree with NOT having to "come out". In the end, its whatever makes you happy. :3


----------



## mapdark (Feb 5, 2013)

I think it's very simple. 

"COMING OUT" as a furry is stupid and shows your immaturity. If the simple notion of telling people that you are a furry scares you and seems SERIOUS enough that it feels as extreme as coming out as gay it's because you have something more than just liking anthro animals going on.

I mean , the overall understanding of furry fans is that they like human-like animals. 

So seen like this , it really shouldn't bring a feeling of shame and guilt. Heck! I sure don't feel bad about being in the fandom. I've openly mentioned it in passing when people asked me what cons I went to.

If you DO feel like you have something to hide , then maybe it's because you do more than just like animal doodles. And maybe nobody wants to hear about THAT part of your "furryness".


----------



## AviFox (Feb 6, 2013)

Coming out as a furry is ridiculous. Everyone knows I love foxes & sometimes I tell people I dress like one for fun. Usually they think its funny or cool. I don't make a point to talk about it though, just like I don't make a point to ramble about any other use of my time.


----------



## Jags (Feb 6, 2013)

It's absurd to think you'd 'come out' as furry as a hobby of yours.

i never sat my parents down and went 'mum, dad. i have something to tell you. I like playing pokemon games' 

a hobby is a person's interests, not a statement about who they are completely and utterly.


----------



## LemonJayde (Feb 6, 2013)

One time I sat my parents down and said,
"Mum, Step-Dad...I'm Australian."
The look on their american faces was priceless, let me tell you.

^ True story, I did it for laughs. BUT. This is an example of how ridiculous you would sound.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 6, 2013)

I still don't understand why people do this; it's just an interest, not exactly something important enough to "come out" and "thoroughly" explain to your friends and family.


----------



## Troj (Feb 9, 2013)

Jijix said:


> I think what a lot of people might forget is that the people who 'come out as furry' are usually kids who don't fully understand what self-identity is, and seem to think that anything you discover about yourself is important and must be told to everyone. They haven't learned to 'filter' themselves appropriately. Also, with the general public becoming more accepting of orientations, race, disability, and other social markers you get those who 'want to be special, too.' Either through youth and inexperience or simply ignorance, they don't fully understand why some of these social markers are treated with delicacy and/or celebrated. Because something is important to them, it must be important to everyone.



Quite, quite!

I've noticed that a lot of the standard gripes people have about furries are actually complaints that apply to teens and young adults in general, especially geeky or socially awkward ones. 

Like you've said, kids don't know how to filter themselves as well, their emotions tend to be more intense, and they tend to assume that if something's meaningful or salient to them, it should or must be meaningful or salient to everybody! Adolescence/young adulthood is often a time when you try on and experiment with different identities, in general, to see if and how they "fit."

Beyond that, I've found that whenever people in general discover something new and exciting which imbues their life with new meaning and new purpose--*especially* if they felt that their lives were lacking in meaning, coherence, or direction before--they can get pretty zealous about it for a while (in some cases, permanently). A person can become an evangelist (of sorts) for the furry fandom, or anime, or veganism, or political activism, or yoga, or becoming born again Jesus Christ, or any number of other things. Either way, it drives the rest of us batty . 

In any case, my sense is that healthy people tend to be ones with *multiple* identities, and that putting all of your identity eggs in one basket, so to speak, can lead to trouble, pathology, and strife on a number of levels.

Here's something else: I'm actually pretty shocked by how big a deal furry is to some NON-furries! People who will mostly tolerate or lightly joke about Trekkies, LARPers, Scientologists, otaku, slash fic writers, bronies, etc., etc., will become positively _rabid_ over the mention of furries in a way I frankly find bizarre, and somewhat disturbing. (And when people become similarly psycho around bronies, it's because bronies are FURRIES!)

I mean, is 2 the Ranting Gryphon kidding or exaggerating about parents actually disowning their children for being furry? Is this a thing that happens? 

Long story short, it shouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 10, 2013)

Three years later and I find my writing in the OP... cringe-worthy at best, God-awful at just-about-worst.  Ugh.

Still think that coming out as furry is dumb as hell, though.

And ha, 2 the Ranting Gryphon.  Ha.


----------



## AviFox (Feb 11, 2013)

Troj said:


> Quite, quite!
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of the standard gripes people have about furries are actually complaints that apply to teens and young adults in general, especially geeky or socially awkward ones.
> 
> ...



People making a big deal about furries, or anything someone is for that matter, usually have some large misunderstandings and self-insecurities.
I'm a furry AND a scientologist & I've only encountered one person in the last 3 years that has made a big deal about it. My parents are neither furry nor scientologist. they think im a bit ridiculous, but nothing ever goes beyond lighthearted jokes. same with other people I meet. all of my friends know I'm a furry. they think its fun (or funny). The one person that gave me a hard time about it totally misunderstood what a furry was. They thought it was someone that actually fucked animals ><. I can't imagine parents actually disowning a kid over being a furry lmao


----------



## Ratch (Feb 11, 2013)

Glitch said:


> Three years later and I find my writing in the OP... cringe-worthy at best, God-awful at just-about-worst.  Ugh.
> 
> Still think that coming out as furry is dumb as hell, though.



Still edgy, hun. 8)


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Jijix said:


> I think what a lot of people might forget is that the people who 'come out as furry' are usually kids who don't fully understand what self-identity is, and seem to think that anything you discover about yourself is important and must be told to everyone. They haven't learned to 'filter' themselves appropriately. Also, with the general public becoming more accepting of orientations, race, disability, and other social markers you get those who 'want to be special, too.' Either through youth and inexperience or simply ignorance, they don't fully understand why some of these social markers are treated with delicacy and/or celebrated. Because something is important to them, it must be important to everyone.



This is smart  I like the psychological observance of people and why they do what they do.




Glitch said:


> Three years later and I find my writing in the OP... cringe-worthy at best, God-awful at just-about-worst. Ugh.





Glitch said:


> Still think that coming out as furry is dumb as hell, though.
> 
> And ha, 2 the Ranting Gryphon. Ha.




Oh man, I can sympathize with this. My old posts back when I got into this whole Furry thing was so...Lets say my dad would be extremely disappoint. Filled with so many emoticons and snuggling actions.


----------



## NaughtyVixen (Feb 25, 2013)

Actually you are slightly mistaken early on for otakus (j-nerd, anime fans) they did have too come out with who they were to their parents. This ended in their families disowning them and not even acknowledging  their existence. Yeah it was bad, but it is better now that it is everywhere unlike the furry fandom. Damn it I will not acknowledge a furry block buster exists till one sheds light on the fandom. Sorry if I rant.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 2, 2013)

Personally, if you ask me, having to "come out" as a furry makes it sound like something you are embarrassed or ashamed of.  I always hated the term "coming out" even when used by gays because it makes it sound like they're saying "I'm so ashamed of what I am but I have to tell someone eventually so they aren't shocked".  (Of course that's just my personal perspective on that phrase). Whatever you are into you have nothing to be embarrassed ashamed of.  Life is too short to worry about what negative views others may have on you so just enjoy your hobbies to the fullest.


----------



## Kagisnad (Mar 30, 2013)

I wholly agree with the OP, perhaps less with the rage, but more with the idea of "coming out" as a furry being stupid. You don't need or have to do it, it's not really a thing.


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 2, 2013)

This subject is really interesting. But I think it's important to say  that while there are many characteristics in a person that are well  ingrained, some are fluid. To say that the characteristic "Furry" in a  person's identity is unimportant is faulty. Identity is something that  is developed over time. It's also not bound by some set of sociological  traits that everyone must follow. It's like religion in that people  retain a certain amount of autonomy in how much they feel it is  important. To some, it may just be a hobby. But to others it may be a  large part of their identity. Neither option is wrong, and even using  the word "neither" implies a binary understanding of the situation. It's  a scale. To say that it either is or isn't important to a person is a  false dichotomy. 

Recognizing that the traits we give ourselves,  and thus our identities, should not be ridiculed is tantamount to  antibullying. It is, to say the very least, unhealthy to marginalize  aspects of one's identity. I recognize that many people feel it is just a  hobby, but for those that feel it is more, this marginalization  contributes negatively to their wellness. And it's not always the  adolescent that consider their furryness to be a large part of their  identity. Otherkin are a good example of this and while some might view  it as an extreme, it does not mean that they should be thought of as  less, stupid, or crazy. Psychology is really important, and I think that  people should put more effort into trying to see things from other  perspectives. Seeing why people think the way they do can provide a  wealth of insight into the psyche and even yourself, even if you don't  agree. 

I'm a strong atheist, and yet I engage with the religious  to understand why they believe. Choosing not to would be intellectual  stagnation. Something I consider to be profoundly undesirable.  Similarly, one should question why it is they believe that some people  are crazy for putting more weight behind being furry. The feelings that  people have are real and valid: teenager or not. And when people marginalize  peoples feelings (especially teenagers, whose identity's are more fluid)  you are saying that their feelings aren't valid. Helping people  requires that you accept and respect that others may have a different  perspective. Automatically disregarding a perspective is intellectual  stagnation.

It's worth noting that in psychology, it is undesirable to make a client feel like their feelings are invalid. It causes clients to put up walls where otherwise progress could be made. Furthermore, such cognitive dissonance can cause one to not understand how they feel, not be able to reconcile how they feel, and not be able to properly examine how they feel. All of which are tools that a psychologist must cultivate in order to successfully help a client.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 2, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> And it's not always the  adolescent that consider their furryness to be a large part of their  identity. Otherkin are a good example of this


 So you're trying to defend Lifestyler furries by insulting Otherkin and lumping them all together as "Totally Furries"?



Sable Oximasoth said:


> and while some might view  it as an extreme, it does not mean that they should be thought of as  less, stupid, or crazy.


 Actually, I'm fairly certain "Man thinks they're a duck" is _generally_ well beyond the cut-off point of needing to ask "Is he or is he not insane?"


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 3, 2013)

The above poster is either a troll or so rude and far flung from empathy that I don't even think it's worth responding to. The first quote and response is a straw man. The second is disturbing in that you think you are qualified to make such a judgement. If others actually feel insulted by my post, let me know how and why so I can learn.


----------



## Troj (Apr 3, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> To some, it may just be a hobby. But to others it may be a  large part of their identity. Neither option is wrong, and even using  the word "neither" implies a binary understanding of the situation. It's  a scale. To say that it either is or isn't important to a person is a  false dichotomy.



Quite right.

After all, most of the people I know have assimilated their hobbies into their identity in one way or another. You typically don't devote a chunk of your time to something, only to handwave it away as nothing.



> It is, to say the very least, unhealthy to marginalize  aspects of one's identity. I recognize that many people feel it is just a  hobby, but for those that feel it is more, this marginalization  contributes negatively to their wellness.



I'd tend to agree. 

_Now_, I certainly believe people can have negative, unhelpful, skewed, irrational, or pathological identities, but you don't change such identities by denying them, or minimizing their influence. Rather, you must first acknowledge and confront them.



> Otherkin are a good example of this and while some might view  it as an extreme, it does not mean that they should be thought of as  less, stupid, or crazy.



Some of the otherkin I've met have been lovely people, and yes, talking to them and learning about them can be enlightening and worthwhile, BUT at the end of the day, Attaman's correct that thinking you're _literally_ a duck is delusional, plain and simple.

(Thinking you're literally a duck is different, mind you, from, say, feeling that you really relate to ducks, or that you share a lot of traits in common with ducks, despite being human, or believing that the duck is your spirit or totem animal.) 



> I'm a strong atheist, and yet I engage with the religious  to understand why they believe.



Good. This is a very good thing indeed.



> Automatically disregarding a perspective is intellectual  stagnation.



Eh, not necessarily. There are plenty of perspectives in the world that talk, smell, look, and sound like bullshit, because they are. 

_But_, I might agree with you here in the sense that one only develops a decent, reliable, fair bullshit-meter from actually entertaining and learning about other people's perspectives, so that you eventually learn how to spot "red flags" as they're coming over the hill. 

In any case, while it might prove interesting or illuminating to explore _why_ a particular person believes bullshit or _why_ a delusional person is delusional, that's different from validating, humoring, or endorsing their view or perspective. The view might be flat-out wrong, even as the individual holding that view might be worthy of empathy and understanding.



> It's worth noting that in psychology, it is undesirable to make a client  feel like their feelings are invalid. It causes clients to put up walls  where otherwise progress could be made.



This is true. 

However, in the event the client's perceptions are skewed or irrational, or their behaviors are counter-productive, a skilled therapist will often attempt to coax the client into wrestling with _himself_, by highlighting his ambivalences and doubts, while still providing empathy and understanding. 

In my estimation, a good therapist wouldn't just enable a client by blithely allowing them to hold onto damaging, destructive, or counterproductive behaviors or beliefs. 

Anyway, I'm probably picking nits here, because I think we're in agreement on the first point, and we're basically in agreement that it's important to understand where people are coming from.


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 3, 2013)

Nits worth picking, I believe. Your clarifications are in line with my own beliefs. What I meant by automatically disregarding perspective was that "automatic" should be interpreted as without thinking. One should at the very least go "hmm" before they nay say. In religion, lumping people together as "Christian" and attacking generalized statements about the religion that may not even address an individuals beliefs are something that a lot of internet atheist debaters do. Something that's important is asking the individual why they believe and what they believe beforehand so that the debater actually knows the perspective of the individual they are talking to instead of preaching to the air. This is a good example of not automatically disregarding a perspective. Even if the atheists bullshit meter goes off, they still take the time to get to know the perspective of the one they are talking to. 

This can easily be applied to the furry fandom. Especially considering that even the social sub culture of otherkin are rather diverse and different, it is faulty to assume what they all believe and automatically think they are all less, stupid, or crazy. This is what I was getting at. (and for those that think I don't understand that otherkin are not always furry, your wrong, I find it rather odd that I have to say that for that one poster, arguing definitions is irritating, especially when one is arguing a _misinterpretation_ of what the other knows the definition to be.)

Edit: Also, something a little off the topic of "is furry a hobby" and more on "what is intellectual stagnation." Education in the US doesnt practice something called divergent thinking enough and it's one of the reasons it does poorly in some cases. Divergent thinking is the practice of thinking about all the possibilities without being constricted by the norm. For instance a paperclip could be used as a hat if it were made of cloth, large enough, and could be cut into the shape of one. Or it could be a chair if it were large enough or even if it were at its regular size and is for tiny people. The practice of divergent thinking is construed as one of the markers of intelligence level and so I think that purposefully not thinking about possibilities (even if they're wrong) could be construed as intellectual stagnation. Just a little background there, hah. Divergent thinking can be really fun and hilarious. Think of all the uses of a paperclip, it's quite entertaining.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 3, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> The above poster is either a troll


 For saying that not all Otherkin are Furries? Or by saying that "Thinks they're a Platypus in a human body" _generally_ is a good sign that something is slightly amiss upstairs?



Sable Oximasoth said:


> The first quote and response is a straw man.


 It's not a strawman. Otherkin =/= Furry. Many Otherkin do not consider themselves part of the Furry Fandom, and even become insulted when such a comparison is made. Using Otherkin (general) as a textbook example of non-adolescent Furries who treat the fandom as a large part of their life is not only factually incorrect, but at times _insulting_. Mind, my commentary about them likely having a few marbles loose is insulting too, but I don't think I'm building the premise of my post around the idea of understanding while then completely missing the point.



Sable Oximasoth said:


> The second is disturbing in that you think you are qualified to make such a judgement.


 Species Dysphoria is a variety of psychosis. Not every dysphoria is made equal: Sexual Dysphoria is a fairly well documented "disorder" (I use the term disorder loosely, as disorder often has negative connotations), but Species Dysphoria is a variety of psychosis of varying degrees (depending on just how far they take it).


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying Attaman, I never would have known if you hadn't have told me. Further, just because you know a psychological term and what it generally is does not mean you are qualified to diagnose it or judge those that may or may not have it. The reason I find your statement derisive is because it's inflammatory. Calling someone with a dysmorphia crazy or "something is slightly amiss upstairs" or "a few marbles loose" or "insane" is inflammatory.

What sucks is that there are a lot of personality disorders that are less known and can be considered more neurotypical than say schizophrenia. And so many people have so little knowledge of them that they lump them together and think that things like dycalculia or a social anxiety disorder makes them a total nut and they should be avoided and made fun of. What's sad is that in order for people to understand I have to use the perceived extreme (which in all actuality schizophrenia ISN'T and should not be exempt from the rule I'm explaining) to explain why some of these statements are insulting. The profound lack of knowledge that the general population displays about psychology is not only disturbing, it hurts. It hurts a lot. Especially when people's statements (that are generally made just in jest) are directed at people that may feel judged or hurt by the comments. 

It can be really hard on someone with a personality disorder to say to their friends that they have one and then have their friend say or do something that makes them feel uncomfortable because they don't really understand what it means to have a personality disorder. 

It's not a small problem that people make these inflammatory comments. It's a big one. And more people need to know about it.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 3, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> The above poster is either a troll or so rude and far flung from empathy that I don't even think it's worth responding to. The first quote and response is a straw man. The second is disturbing in that you think you are qualified to make such a judgement. If others actually feel insulted by my post, let me know how and why so I can learn.



He's not a troll. And it's not an offensive attack against furries.
Anyway, the term "furry lifestyler" has been stolen by certain...undesirable people. You know, the people who like murrsuits, think zoophilia is a-ok, and like to give asspats to sexual deviants, who may also be criminals. It's like the term otaku. Sure, you might like anime a lot, but there are some people who use that term for themselves and think "when they go to Japan" all the women will worship their anime knowledge.

Frankly, association with a single group should not form a person's identity. Rather, what the person _does_ in the group should define them. I could say "Oh, since I have an engineering major, this means I'm an engineer". Nope. You have to be employed first. That is doing something with what you have or who you are. Sure, you're probably trying to be unique, but when all you have is just association with a group, what differentiates you from _other _people in the group? As a furry, how are you different than me? Besides your fursona.

What perhaps gets people annoyed with lifestylers is a feeling that they are too excited about being a furry, and feel the need to talk about it, always. It's like the stereotypical brony or otaku. Too overwhelming sometimes. And then there's the victim complex and the "hugbox". That, and the rest of the geek social fallacies are the reasons why people get annoyed by furries. Not the porn, it's the reaction to trolling. Trolling is just joking around. 

So please, to all furries out there, please stop with the geek fallacies. The fandom could be great, as there isn't a single canon or medium to latch onto. There's so much room for creativity. But the geek fallacies get in the way. So please furries, please grow a backbone. Or at least realize that the people who "troll" you are usually hardcore otaku, who are in the same boat as you. 

As for the otherkin stuff, it's just New Age weirdness combined with possible induced psychosis for entertainment. Like Pony Tulpas. At least it isn't otakukin. Well, as long as you aren't making money by telling people that you can contact their deceased relatives and reveal said relatives' thoughts about your customers, it's not hurting anyone.


----------



## Troj (Apr 3, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> What I meant by automatically disregarding perspective was that "automatic" should be interpreted as without thinking. One should at the very least go "hmm" before they nay say. In religion, lumping people together as "Christian" and attacking generalized statements about the religion that may not even address an individuals beliefs are something that a lot of internet atheist debaters do.



Oh, righto. That's an excellent point.

When people ask me, "Are you an X?" I'll often reply, "What do you mean by X?" or "What is an X?" or "How do you define 'X?'" for this exact reason. 

Many times, I've laid out my exact thinking on an issue, only to have some argue-bot angrily shoot back with some ultimately irrelevant rebuttal that had nothing to do with what I said, just because they heard their favorite trigger words.

(I've also probably done this to other people--because labels have connotations, after all--even though I make a good-faith effort not to.)



> Something that's important is asking the individual why they believe and what they believe beforehand so that the debater actually knows the perspective of the individual they are talking to instead of preaching to the air.



Exactly.

Words have meanings, of course, so I think it's natural and appropriate to make certain predictions or hypotheses about someone, based on how they label themselves. The trick is, we have to be willing to investigate those hypotheses, and let them go in the event they prove to be faulty or flawed in some case.

There's definitely a middle ground here between the absolute dichotomous poles of  "Words have absolute meanings, and so everyone with X Label fits Y Description" and "Words and labels are endlessly malleable and completely open to personal interpretation; no generalizations and hypotheses can ever be made about anyone therefore."

You predict, and then you test. You make generalizations about groups and categories, but you also remember to observe and respect individual differences.

Actually, while we've been talking about lifestylers and otherkin primarily, I had to re-assess some of my own assumptions and generalizations regarding, of all people, babyfurs. Previously, I assumed that all babyfurs were sick motherfuckers who engage in weird infantilist S&M play, microwave used diapers and wear them, and fingerpaint with their own crap.

A friend of mine took me aside and, without naming any names, just told me that some of the people I generally like are, in fact, deeply-closeted babyfurs who mostly like to wear footie jammies, play with toys, and watch cartoons, and that many of them apparently identify as asexual, to the point where people who try to behave in a sexual manner at 'playdates' will be told to stop, and even, told to leave. Apparently, these same folks may wear diapers as an accessory, but are reportedly no more "into" or enamored of their bodily fluids than you or I (or at least, I). 

This might strike some as odd or unusual, but it's certainly not the bizarro-creepy, poo-streaked S&M-fest I always assumed babyfur 'playdates' were. 

This all came as a revelation to me, and at least taught me to investigate and clarify when someone self-identifies as a babyfur, or refers to someone else as one. It also taught me that I have to be more specific and more careful when criticizing behaviors or tendencies I think are damaging, unpalatable or creepy, because not everybody under one "umbrella" engages in those exact practices.



> US doesnt practice something called divergent thinking enough and it's one of the reasons it does poorly in some cases. Divergent thinking is the practice of thinking about all the possibilities without being constricted by the norm. For instance a paperclip could be used as a hat if it were made of cloth, large enough, and could be cut into the shape of one. Or it could be a chair if it were large enough or even if it were at its regular size and is for tiny people. The practice of divergent thinking is construed as one of the markers of intelligence level and so I think that purposefully not thinking about possibilities (even if they're wrong) could be construed as intellectual stagnation. Just a little background there, hah. Divergent thinking can be really fun and hilarious. Think of all the uses of a paperclip, it's quite entertaining.



I've heard this called "lateral thinking" by Edward de Bono, and you're right.

In fact, I think the U.S. educational system is continuing to move_ even further away_ from lateral thinking, "thanks" to the growing emphasis on standardized testing, at the expense of things like the Arts.



			
				Marcus Stormchaser said:
			
		

> Anyway, the term "furry lifestyler" has been stolen by  certain...undesirable people. You know, the people who like murrsuits,  think zoophilia is a-ok, and like to give asspats to sexual deviants,  who may also be criminals. It's like the term otaku. Sure, you might  like anime a lot, but there are some people who use that term for  themselves and think "when they go to Japan" all the women will worship  their anime knowledge.



Right--you have to know the history, connotations, and implications of terms and labels.

My experience has been that the term "furry lifestyler" is a definite red flag, because of the people and things that have come to be associated with it. It's definitely not just an innocent, neutral word that implies nothing in particular.



> Frankly, association with a single group should not form a person's identity. Rather, what the person _does_  in the group should define them. I could say "Oh, since I have an  engineering major, this means I'm an engineer". Nope. You have to be  employed first. That is doing something with what you have or who you  are. Sure, you're probably trying to be unique, but when all you have is  just association with a group, what differentiates you from _other _people in the group? As a furry, how are you different than me? Besides your fursona.



This is a good point.

Association with a group is a form of identification, but I'd tend to agree that what a person does with, about, or related to that identity definitely tells us more about them in a meaningful way.

Of course, I'd argue that a currently-unemployed engineer who is very competent at and passionate about engineering is _still_ an engineer. What we do, what we care about, and the skills we learn in life still inform the various other aspects of our lives and our identity, after all, even when we're exercising them in different or unexpected capacities.


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 3, 2013)

Our associations certainly say a lot about us but the level of focus we apply to it doesn't necessitate that it's healthy per se. Somebody that limits their interests heavily certainly are viewed as unhealthy. However, I hesitate to believe that completly because of autism. A lot of high functioning autistics don't view themselves as "sick" and I tend to agree. To simply say that someone that exhibits autistic characteristics, like narrow interests, must be sick sounds a little iffy to me. There's always that exception that makes everyone go "oh."

Yeah, a good metaphore is: is Bob the walmart greeter still a walmart greeter when he quits? Probably not. But Bob the engineer? That's a specialized job that requires a lot of training and experience. I'd say Bob is still an engineer. 

Maybe I've been living under a rock, but when I hear furry lifestyler I always thought fursuiter. Is that not what the rest of the fandom views a "furry lifestyler?" What did I miss?


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 3, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> Maybe I've been living under a rock, but when I hear furry lifestyler I always thought fursuiter. Is that not what the rest of the fandom views a "furry lifestyler?" What did I miss?


Someone is a "furry lifestyler" when the fandom pretty much takes over their entire life and becomes more of a chronic obsession. Them and just general fursuiters aren't the same thing.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 3, 2013)

Troj said:


> Of course, I'd argue that a currently-unemployed engineer who is very competent at and passionate about engineering is _still_ an engineer. What we do, what we care about, and the skills we learn in life still inform the various other aspects of our lives and our identity, after all, even when we're exercising them in different or unexpected capacities.



I mean an unemployed engineer as a never-been-employed, still in college, engineering major, with no track record of his abilities. I'm not going to call myself a physicist...I don't even have a degree yet.


----------



## Troj (Apr 3, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> Somebody that limits their interests heavily certainly are viewed as unhealthy.



All types make the world go 'round.

Generally, I think it's healthy to have varied interests, but I'm also a jack of all trades, so I'm biased.

But, we also need "autistic" types whose focus is deep and narrow, because these are the people who become masters in their one craft. 



> Yeah, a good metaphore is: is Bob the walmart greeter still a walmart greeter when he quits? Probably not. But Bob the engineer? That's a specialized job that requires a lot of training and experience. I'd say Bob is still an engineer.



I would too.

I'm a writer, whether or not I'm working on a novel, an essay, or a paper at the moment, because writing informs a critical part of who I am, and how I understand myself.

I'm a headshrink-in-training, because even when I'm not seeing clients or doing research, my training, education, and experience goes where I go, and informs how I approach people, problems, and systems.



> What did I miss?



You missed this fellow.

Wikifur's definition of "lifestyler".


----------



## Misstoxin (Apr 4, 2013)

Every once and awhile, I just come and flip through random pages of this thread and read a few things here and there, and it's almost always entertaining.

But I figured I'd finally comment on it.
I, for one, would never in my life, to anyone, "come out as a furry." Why? Because I don't consider myself a "furry". To me, the word has always been mentally linked to the idea of actually "being" the animal. I know that this isn't the definition most people go by, and many would consider those people "lifestylers" or what not. It's just always how it's sounded in my head. 
In all honesty, I try to avoid telling anyone I know that I draw furry art. None of my friends would stop talking to me, my family wouldn't care, but the whole stigma around furries is enough for me to keep my trap shut. I definitely have some art school friends that would harass me to the high heavens, and probably make joke art at me, but never anything vindictive. I just...don't want that in my life lol

I do have a fursona that I like to draw, but at the same time I don't necessarily consider her to be me. All in all, I use furry art as a fun way to practice. It's not the most serious thing to me, it's really just a way to step away from my non-fur art studies and just kinda' relax, work on my line quality, practice my inking, and maybe do some gestural poses. It's what I like to do when I need to get my brain outside the box for awhile. I also find the fandom to be generally social. The threads creep along, people comment on each other's journals, new friends are made here and there, and I do really enjoy the little niche that has been created. 

I also don't care if people seriously identify as furries, I couldn't give any more shits, even if I tried really hard. It's like, whatever, I don't care, do what you want. Live your life or something, just...stop treating it like you're Anne Frank in an attic, writing journal entires of your woes of being in hiding, it's ridiculous. If you don't want to tell people, then don't, leave it at that. If you want to tell people, do it casually, like if it comes up, just admit to it. You don't have to make a bloody scene about it.


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 4, 2013)

This makes me really sad. Not in the sense that you should be ashamed for what you said. but in the sense that it makes me feel sad that there is a stigma attached to furry. There's always some stigma attached to something that isn't a norm in society. 

I have to wonder, when someone says things that radiate from the idea of not making a fuss over "being furry," whatever that means for the individual, how much of that statement comes from shame? You were pretty honest about what you felt and even clarified that "Furry" to you doesn't carry a connotation you identify with. Keeping in mind the definition you gave us (I won't use the word furry), I can't help but feel a little sad that you feel a bit suppressed in that you can't share all of your art with your art friends for fear of being ridiculed. 

If I may be bold and make the assumption that art is a big part of who you are, how do you deal with that situation?


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 4, 2013)

I think "coming out" can be applied to anything, really.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 4, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> This makes me really sad. Not in the sense that you should be ashamed for what you said. but in the sense that it makes me feel sad that there is a stigma attached to furry. There's always some stigma attached to something that isn't a norm in society.
> 
> I have to wonder, when someone says things that radiate from the idea of not making a fuss over "being furry," whatever that means for the individual, how much of that statement comes from shame? You were pretty honest about what you felt and even clarified that "Furry" to you doesn't carry a connotation you identify with. Keeping in mind the definition you gave us (I won't use the word furry), I can't help but feel a little sad that you feel a bit suppressed in that you can't share all of your art with your art friends for fear of being ridiculed.
> 
> If I may be bold and make the assumption that art is a big part of who you are, how do you deal with that situation?


Furry wouldn't be so stigmatized if, (1) furries weren't so open or accepting of people who are open about creepy fetishes in public, (2) furries stop enabling people with mental illness or possible criminal behavior, (3) furries grow a backbone and not care if someone insults them and (4), furries need to less obsessive over internet usage, drama, their art, and the fandom in general and stop with the us-vs-the world attitude.


----------



## Misstoxin (Apr 5, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> This makes me really sad. Not in the sense that you should be ashamed for what you said. but in the sense that it makes me feel sad that there is a stigma attached to furry. There's always some stigma attached to something that isn't a norm in society.
> 
> I have to wonder, when someone says things that radiate from the idea of not making a fuss over "being furry," whatever that means for the individual, how much of that statement comes from shame? You were pretty honest about what you felt and even clarified that "Furry" to you doesn't carry a connotation you identify with. Keeping in mind the definition you gave us (I won't use the word furry), I can't help but feel a little sad that you feel a bit suppressed in that you can't share all of your art with your art friends for fear of being ridiculed.
> 
> If I may be bold and make the assumption that art is a big part of who you are, how do you deal with that situation?



You didn't quote so I'm not sure you are talking to me, I think you are though. Honestly, art is a huge part of my life. Furry art is not. I have a lot of other art-related things going on that don't have anything to do with furries. I never had any intention to make furry art to a professional level or anything. I mean, the art world in general isn't too fond of it either. People reviewing portfolios for illustrations jobs generally don't ever want to see furry work in your portfolio, and it could cost you the interview on the spot. So making it known to everyone I know that I draw furries is closer to the bottom of the list of things I would want to do. I don't at all consider furries my art, or my person, just a hobby that is a little less accepted. 
So yeah, there's really no 'situation' to deal with.


----------



## Troj (Apr 5, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Furry wouldn't be so stigmatized if, (1) furries weren't so open or accepting of people who are open about creepy fetishes in public, (2) furries stop enabling people with mental illness or possible criminal behavior, (3) furries grow a backbone and not care if someone insults them and (4), furries need to less obsessive over internet usage, drama, their art, and the fandom in general and stop with the us-vs-the world attitude.



Yup.

A long time ago, I talked about the importance of having a sense of humor about yourself, and the drama-prone or drama-sensitive folks could definitely use more of that. Even the fetish-oriented people could use a little more self-humor, because that would certainly help to provide some of the sense of perspective needed to realize that other people may be skeeved or weirded out by your sexual fetishes. 

I'd also add that, (5) Furries need to realize that not everyone is into furrydom, and/or its satellites. 

Just like only Trekkies actually care about what Counselor Troi said in episode 75 of season 2, most non-furries can only endure so much monologuing about your dragon-wolf-bunyip-bandicoot hybrid fursona.

To be fair, even when furries are behaving themselves perfectly well, some people still get strangely angry, offended, and upset at the thought of others watching cartoons or dressing up as cartoon animals, and many people are still looking for excuses to air and act on their homophobic attitudes, without being "caught" or called out.

Interestingly, bronies might be becoming the new furries in this regard, as more and more people appear to chill out about furries.



			
				MissToxin said:
			
		

> People reviewing portfolios for illustrations jobs generally don't ever  want to see furry work in your portfolio, and it could cost you the  interview on the spot.



Why's that?


----------



## Attaman (Apr 5, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> This makes me really sad. Not in the sense that you should be ashamed for what you said. but in the sense that it makes me feel sad that there is a stigma attached to furry. There's always some stigma attached to something that isn't a norm in society.


 The fandom brought this upon itself by making Mature and Adult submissions take up the majority of page views on FAF and _explode into a perpetual motion devices of drama_ when something as minor as "Hey we have to ban pornographic baby animals to keep our funding" is stated by a site's owners.

D&D got shit on from a great height thanks to a plethora of hilariously false rumors and hogging of a media craze. Furry gets a passably negative reputation because it's about as subtle with its dirty laundry as I am about my like of Tolkien and Warhammer.


----------



## Misstoxin (Apr 5, 2013)

Troj said:


> Why's that?



I think it just has a lot to do with the stigma about furries. It's not really considered "serious art" to a lot of employers. In high school we were strongly discouraged to not put furry artwork in AP portfolio or college portfolio submissions. 

In college, it kind of went without saying. As an illustration major, turning in a junior/senior thesis (for example), that consisted entirely of furries, would be extremely frowned upon and probably exclude you from the possibility of making it into the thesis show (which is where potential employers lurk to find young, new talent.) 

Even if it looks fantastic, it won't land you a job outside of the furry fandom. Because of the stigma, employers just don't want to see it in your portfolio, because in the high art world, it's not considered a serious subject matter. Almost in the sense of how comic art used to be treated, though thankfully that has been taken a lot more seriously in recent years. Still, comic artists have an extremely difficult time being taken seriously, and often go by different names as illustrators, in order to avoid the 'cartoonist' stigma as well. 

I would venture to say that furry artists rank much lower than comic artists these days in the eyes of 'high art' world, and maybe that'll change someday, just as the image of the comic artist has begun to change, but for now, I'll continue to leave furry art out of my portfolio, and away from my name.


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 15, 2013)

I told my mom that I am a furry and she freaked out but then I explained what furry fandom is about and now she accepts me... my mom is super-religious, though so I haven't told her that I'm bi yet... I imagine that she would freak out and start praying or something.


----------



## Troj (Apr 16, 2013)

Misstoxin said:


> Even if it looks fantastic, it won't land you a job outside of the furry fandom. Because of the stigma, employers just don't want to see it in your portfolio, because in the high art world, it's not considered a serious subject matter. Almost in the sense of how comic art used to be treated, though thankfully that has been taken a lot more seriously in recent years. Still, comic artists have an extremely difficult time being taken seriously, and often go by different names as illustrators, in order to avoid the 'cartoonist' stigma as well.



So, it's all pretention and posturing, basically.

"We are CLEARLY SUPERIOR to the ::::sniff sniff::: riff-raff, as evidenced by our SUPERIOR TASTE!"

I know my field sometimes engages in this nonsense---where certain topics are considered unfit for serious research or consideration, because Reasons--but I didn't realize that there was a similar stigma in the art world, outside of a particular "art snob" clique. I certainly didn't realize comic artists were actually looked down upon! Shit!

Thanks for the education.


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 17, 2013)

My mom is okay with me being a furry... but if I told her I was bi, that's a different story...


----------



## mapdark (Apr 18, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Furry wouldn't be so stigmatized if, (1) furries weren't so open or accepting of people who are open about creepy fetishes in public, (2) furries stop enabling people with mental illness or possible criminal behavior, (3) furries grow a backbone and not care if someone insults them and (4), furries need to less obsessive over internet usage, drama, their art, and the fandom in general and stop with the us-vs-the world attitude.



I think number 1 and 2 are a major problem.

So many people act as if the fandom should be one huge hugbox. Which is wrong.
WHY is is necessary that we accept everyone , for god's sake? In some cases , positive discrimination is a GOOD thing.

I personally couldn't care less if lifestylers and fetishists who don't know how to keep it private were stigmatised 
because in that case it would be their own damn fault for being complete retards with no sense of what having a private versus public life is.


----------



## mapdark (Apr 18, 2013)

Also I will realy never understand the urge some people feel in telling everyone they're a furry.

BECAUSE NO ONE CARES!


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 18, 2013)

Quoting the ancients, the wise and almost everyone else with a decent amount of brains in this fandom:
"Being a Furry is a hobby, not a lifestyle, nor a sexual option."

(How many "come out" threads were created in the past, I wonder? :V)


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 18, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Furry wouldn't be so stigmatized if, (1) furries weren't so open or accepting of people who are open about creepy fetishes in public, (2) furries stop enabling people with mental illness or possible criminal behavior, (3) furries grow a backbone and not care if someone insults them and (4), furries need to less obsessive over internet usage, drama, their art, and the fandom in general and stop with the us-vs-the world attitude.


Missed this. Those are so true. 

Like Troj said it would be nice if furries would just mellow out and not take everything so seriously. But then the main demographic is dominantly, what, adolescent to mid-twenties males? It takes a certain amount of maturity to laugh at ones situation. A level of maturity that most of these maturing 17-ish furries haven't achieved yet. Hence being a furry becomes a 'srs bznss' part of the person's identity.


----------



## theryanblack (Apr 18, 2013)

Glitch said:


> And these people dragged me along with them to church in hopes that it'd reverse my atheism. Every Sunday...
> 
> (And, actually, it just made me even more sure, but that is irrelevant at this point.)
> 
> <33



not alone their


----------



## Troj (Apr 20, 2013)

This podcast contains some interesting insights. They get down to business about, I think, 20-30 minutes in, when they address the issue of a deer guy's mom forbidding him to fursuit:

http://www.furwhatitsworth.com/?p=796


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 21, 2013)

Perhaps this is a bit late but I wanted to add to the portfolio information. Human beings have a huge amount of evolutionary adaptation around identifying human faces. We can see a lot of detail in them because our brains evolved to do so. But not so with animals. Or rather, less so. So there is actually an evolutionary basis for at least one part of this issue in that businesses don't wasn't someone that doesn't have a REAL attention to detail when all they draw is non-human faces. It actually becomes a shortcoming for the artist if they don't learn how to draw human faces because it's so much more difficult and requires so much more brain power. So in conclusion, while I can't say everyone is aware of this fact, any professional artist should probably be aware of this fact and take it into account when hiring someone. So it's not all posturing. 

With that said, I agree with mapdark in that stigmatization of morally reprehensible behavior is desirable, however, I question the validity of some of the stigmas that are currently in place. I don't think that the majority of the people on earth align themselves with an understanding of what truly is right and wrong based on evolutionary standards. Furthermore, I challenge the fandom to examine why some furs feel the need to "come out." What reason do people have to "come out" other than to feel relief from a perceived taboo? And if it's not completly "being furry" that people perceive as taboo, what is it? Why are people coming out as furry?


----------



## ShadowNight (Apr 21, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I wouldn't ever tell people I'm a furry, but they're gonna find out eventually.



I think thats mostly how people find out. They just start noticing your furry ways and one day they wake up and they're like ... ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Attaman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> Perhaps this is a bit late but I wanted to add to the portfolio information. Human beings have a huge amount of evolutionary adaptation around identifying human faces. We can see a lot of detail in them because our brains evolved to do so.


 So, uh, you _haven't_ seen the legions of Furry Artists who claim that they draw anthros because they're much more capable of expression and variety than human faces?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 23, 2013)

Glitch said:


> _*EDIT 10.02.2013: *WOW GUYS THREE YEARS NOW and please let me say that I kind of really, really hate how I wrote this post back in my "edgy" rageball days.  Please forgive me, because I can assure you that I am not the same little craphead freshman that just figured out how to rant.  Idea still stands, but I am actually significantly embarrassed by myself.
> ~ Still Glitch, just better_
> 
> Okay, let me say this before I get even more pissed off.
> ...


 It must be part of my genetics since anthros have been part of my sexual life since I was about 3 I think.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 23, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> It must be part of my genetics since anthros have been part of my sexual life since I was about 3 I think.


No, just no. A "furry gene" like you're suggesting doesn't exist...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 23, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> It must be part of my genetics since anthros have been part of my sexual life since I was about 3 I think.



 3 years old? You were popping boners to animal people that young? 

Seems legit.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> 3 years old? You were popping boners to animal people that young?
> 
> Seems legit.


 I watched Disney cartoons . This is what started it I think, the shapeshifting part. I am a sick fuck!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmJiuQEIxNw I am not the only one, look at the top comments. I thought I was the only sick fuck who got a boner form it.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 23, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I watched Disney cartoons . This is what started it I think, the shapeshifting part. I am a sick fuck!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmJiuQEIxNw I am not the only one, look at the top comments. I thought I was the only sick fuck who got a boner form it.


Still doesn't mean that it's "in your genetics".


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 23, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Still doesn't mean that it's "in your genetics".


 But it's natural!!!! And I think certain things run in my family so it can be genetic!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 23, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I watched Disney cartoons . This is what started it I think, the shapeshifting part. I am a sick fuck!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmJiuQEIxNw I am not the only one, look at the top comments. I thought I was the only sick fuck who got a boner form it.



Lemme explain why that sexually aroused you. 

Max was having a wet dream (as far as you can in a disney film anyway) that involves him getting hot and bothered over a rather curvy girl. It's not the furry attributes that get you going, it's the human ones. 

Toons are just exaggerated forms of humans most of the time anyway. That's why you see so many kids with the hots for Jessica Rabbit or Max or whatever. I also suspect that the voices trigger a reaction as well. You know, the ones that come from real life people? 

It always irks me that furries think that their arousal over cartoon characters is dna based and not because the characters are immersed in symbolism.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Lemme explain why that sexually aroused you.
> 
> Max was having a wet dream (as far as you can in a disney film anyway) that involves him getting hot and bothered over a rather curvy girl. It's not the furry attributes that get you going, it's the human ones.


I don't know what specifically he is attracted to here (and I don't want to TMV!) but I would mention that transformation fetishes exist. Not that I know anything about that. 



			
				ButterflyGoddess said:
			
		

> Toons are just exaggerated forms of humans most of the time anyway. That's why you see so many kids with the hots for Jessica Rabbit or Max or whatever. I also suspect that the voices trigger a reaction as well. You know, the ones that come from real life people?
> 
> *It always irks me that furries think that their arousal over cartoon characters is dna based and not because the characters are immersed in symbolism.*


Yes thank you! That's a good nugget of info.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 23, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Lemme explain why that sexually aroused you.
> 
> Max was having a wet dream (as far as you can in a disney film anyway) that involves him getting hot and bothered over a rather curvy girl. It's not the furry attributes that get you going, it's the human ones.
> 
> ...


 No, it's the part where he transforms and the clothes rip and shit. Transformation always aroused me. I used to wanna have a tail when I was younger. I thought it was kinda sexy to have animal attributes to express my sexual nature, and most cartoon/video game characters I liked all my life were animal people, and it was the fact they had some sort of human attributes that made me like them I guess. I just like the idea of animals with hands and feet, i don't know why. But you could be right, maybe the cartoons made me find a connection with the animals that have human attributes.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh, come on. ANYTHING with Max is hot


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 23, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Transformation always aroused me..


Go watch Ben Ten then. Shit is TF fap fodder disguised as a children's tv show.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 24, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Go watch Ben Ten then. Shit is TF fap fodder disguised as a children's tv show.


 I like to see things transform into beastly werewolf shit or something like that!


----------



## Riho (Apr 24, 2013)

Wot the...


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 26, 2013)

@Attaman, what they mean by the expressive ability of animals is actually the expressive ability of cartoons. Not actual animals. Cartoon animal faces are just easier to draw and some artists _don't know better_ because they haven't learned how difficult it is to draw a realistic human face. Check out the [Adjective][Species] article about MLP. 

I also agree with butterflygoddess. I highly doubt that there is a genetic predisposition to feel sexually attracted to cartoons. Feeling that that is the case fails to realize the very human characteristics that are displayed that get those reactions. It's true that a lot of us furs get a little tingly from the idea of fur and such but even with those that go for all feral stuff, it's important to realize that any sexual attraction one feels are because of a _human_ reaction to what the mind percieves as preferable sexual traits. No matter how "sick" you may think you are, the point is to breed. The mind isn't set up to be attracted to a species that isn't going to result in offspring. Chances are, despite ones attraction to TF, dogs, bacon, or whatever, you can probably identify what human characteristics you see in them that turns you on. Bacon can be pretty curvy after all. XD


----------



## Troj (Apr 26, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> The mind isn't set up to be attracted to a species that isn't going to result in offspring. Chances are, despite ones attraction to TF, dogs, bacon, or whatever, you can probably identify what human characteristics you see in them that turns you on. Bacon can be pretty curvy after all. XD



I'd put it a different way: humans possess instincts and adaptations which are intended to help them survive and propagate themselves. 

But, these instincts and adaptations are on a loose leash, so to speak, and so can be reshaped, tweaked, acted upon, or re-applied in unexpected--and even, maladaptive--ways.

Fetishes, to my understanding, are often the result of a) some previously-non-sexual stimulus being paired up with a sexual stimulus, or b) the mind's attempt to make sense of or cope with a confusing or unpleasant experience or stimulus.

So, I'll also agree that if you're turned on by cartoons, it's not because you have a "horny for toons" gene; it's because you, like most people, are drawn to human-like traits and features, especially faces, and it may also be because at one point, you came to associate cartoons in particular with the experience of being sexually aroused.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> @Attaman, what they mean by the expressive ability of animals is actually the expressive ability of cartoons. Not actual animals.


 I'm looking at the post right now. It says that anthropomorphic animals have more diversity and design choices than humans, either real or stylistic cartoon. So I'm going to assume yes, you haven't seen these artists before.


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 26, 2013)

@Troj, fair enough. 

@Attaman, Any detail that an artists puts into their artwork relies solely on the knowledge, creativity, and ability of the artist. Arguing that a _drawing_ of a dog necessarily has the capacity to be more detailed or creative than a _drawing_ of a human is arbitrary. It's a contest of who is more creative or the better artist. Not an argument about the properties of an abstract concept. Link to this article Attaman, someone is wrong on the internet and I must fix it. xb


----------



## Sly_fursome (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't disagree with you completely, but I think I can relate to people who say they are "closet furries". 
Personally, I'm afraid that everyone I know could find out I'm a furry. I don't share it with a lot of people, and though yeah, it's just a hobby, its one that most conformist jerks in society look down on. I found the fandom about 3 weeks ago, so sure, my understanding of it all is way limited compared to a lot of you guys, but because so many people have a limited or misguided knowledge on what being a furry actually means, I can understand why a lot of furs don't let other people know they draw cartoon animals, or follow the fandom in any way, because their parents, their friends, and their teachers and employers would judge them wrongly. 
I'm furry. I keep it to myself. I draw cartoon animals and read pages like this one. And I'll admit I'm scared shitless that my family, non-furry friends and boss would find that out. Its really unfortunate that myself and others can't be themselves under their own names, but I don't balme it on myself, I blame it on the people I have to see every week who are too scared or lazy to learn to accept people for who they are and what they're into.


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 27, 2013)

There's this "autobad" filter that almost everyone seems to have and it really gets in the way of allowing people to be who they are. There is so much fear because of the autobad filter that no one actually acts like themselves almost EVER. 

"Mom, there's something I have to tell you."
Already your pondering what it is and why it's bad. Mom in this scenario is probably already worried and already set to assume that their son is right in their hushed tone and it only fuels the fear and tabooness that Mom feels. And both you and Mom don't even know what it is yet.

"Mom, I'm X"
"What? How can you be X?"
Obviously X could be a lot of things, and the way Mom could respond is most likely rather variable. But Autobad is clearly in play here as Mom automatically uses her assumptions created by the kid to look down on, be worried about, and/or reject statements about X. Why does this autobad filter exist?

It's not just other people that perpetuate the taboos of who we are. Whether the conversation is about you being another religion, rejecting religion, having a non traditional gender or sex, being furry, or whatever else, there is always the autobad filter, telling you that whatever it is your doing, it's wrong and you shouldn't be doing it. And when we tell our friends and loved ones we are unconciously letting them know our fears about what the autobad filter is telling us through our facial expressions, tone, and body language. And sometimes, when people don't even know what X even means, the autobad filter tells them that it HAS to be bad whatever it is. 

I recall a mother that said something along the lines of, "I understand that you don't believe in god but _atheist?_" 

Why is society so afraid to be who they are? Is it just us telling ourselves that we're bad because of our autobad filter? Or is the autobad filter created by trends in society? I tend to think its the trends one. But what does that mean for society? Is there some set of core behaviors that make up the stem of the autobad flower: keeping it alive with fear, sweat, and tears? What behaviors are setting the trend for autobad?


----------



## Steel033 (Apr 28, 2013)

100% agree, iv been bouncing around the fandom for years, since junior high and iv never felt the need to tell anyone, its like telling people your a Comic fan, or and Anime fan. WHO CARES???

but on the other side of the coin, furrys are still considered taboo to some people (sad but true) so maybe some people feel that there hiding something or a deviant in some way. Witch isn't true at all, Furs are some of the coolest people iv met and if that's a bad thing then there is something truly wrong with the fabric of the universe. Here we have a community of all (and I mean ALL) types of people and we've come together with a common interest, and that to me ROCKS =3


----------



## mapdark (May 4, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> It must be part of my genetics since anthros have been part of my sexual life since I was about 3 I think.



No that's because you're a big ol perv , darling.

Nothing genetic ere.


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2013)

Sly_fursome said:


> I don't disagree with you completely, but I think I can relate to people who say they are "closet furries".
> Personally, I'm afraid that everyone I know could find out I'm a furry. I don't share it with a lot of people, and though yeah, it's just a hobby, its one that most conformist jerks in society look down on. I found the fandom about 3 weeks ago, so sure, my understanding of it all is way limited compared to a lot of you guys, but because so many people have a limited or misguided knowledge on what being a furry actually means, I can understand why a lot of furs don't let other people know they draw cartoon animals, or follow the fandom in any way, because their parents, their friends, and their teachers and employers would judge them wrongly.
> I'm furry. I keep it to myself. I draw cartoon animals and read pages like this one. And I'll admit I'm scared shitless that my family, non-furry friends and boss would find that out. Its really unfortunate that myself and others can't be themselves under their own names, but I don't balme it on myself, I blame it on the people I have to see every week who are too scared or lazy to learn to accept people for who they are and what they're into.


I think you're overestimating how many people even know of furrys' existence.


----------



## Hakucho-Ann (May 12, 2013)

xcliber said:


> Generally, the people who feel that they need to "come out" often feel that way because they believe it to be a major part of who they are (a major factor/influence in their lives). They are usually the n00bs of the fandom who don't understand that Furry is just a fandom/hobby and not a way of life.
> 
> Some people, when they discover the furry fandom, feel like they've found a missing part of themselves and overhype it.
> 
> ...




This makes the most sense, as I didn't know exactly what furry was until just now. Those going on about how it's a lifestyle and how the world hates them for it are a mystery to me, personally. 

I also think that confusion over what furry "is" is perhaps why people tend to go "ew,", over anthropomorphic animals in comics and such; they don't know that it's just a fandom/hobby, and that it's something not necessarily connected to funny animal pictures.

This is what I think, so forgive me if I said anything off-key.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 12, 2013)

Sable Oximasoth said:


> The mind isn't set up to be attracted to a species that isn't going to result in offspring. Chances are, despite ones attraction to TF, dogs, bacon, or whatever, you can probably identify what human characteristics you see in them that turns you on. Bacon can be pretty curvy after all. XD



It's so good I can't have offspring with bacon, I'd be locked away for eating my young.
I'm not insane, I promise.


----------



## Machine (May 12, 2013)

ITT: Furries don't know how to science and are too immersed in their furfaggotry

Ha ha ha furry genes. That's rich.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Some people take their furryness more seriously than you do. A hobby to one person is a lifestyle to another. It does not mean that they are somehow doing something wrong. 
For the sake of my sanity i'd rather you get over it or be more supportive of people rather than make a thread like this to single them out and attack them.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> Some people take their furryness more seriously than you do. A hobby to one person is a lifestyle to another. It does not mean that they are somehow doing something wrong.
> For the sake of my sanity i'd rather you get over it or be more supportive of people rather than make a thread like this to single them out and attack them.


What most of the thread says is that furry isn't a big deal by society's standards. You might want to read the rest of the (1000 odd) posts in this thread, or maybe the last few pages.


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

The reason why some "come out" is for social acceptance. You want to be accepted for being into this "Taboo thing" that they think people will outcast them further for it, as well as combining with your self-identity.

Some treat furrydom like it is something on par with being gay or being an Atheist, and I don't think people will give two shits unless you give them a reason to, or mediaphiles that feel they need to live through other people's lives through TV. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> What most of the thread says is that furry isn't a big deal by society's standards. You might want to read the rest of the (1000 odd) posts in this thread, or maybe the last few pages.



We don't all live in the same society though, do we? There are things people can do in one society that will literally mean a death sentence in another, and acceptance varies greatly depending on which society you belong to.
I was replying to the opening poster and his/her subsequent supporters.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> We don't all live in the same society though, do we?



No, but if your user information is accurate then you live in the society that shouldn't make a fuss about being a furry.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> We don't all live in the same society though, do we? There are things people can do in one society that will literally mean a death sentence in another, and acceptance varies greatly depending on which society you belong to.
> I was replying to the opening poster and his/her subsequent supporters.


True, but do _we have_ to be accepting to these furry lifestylers, even though we look down upon them? I can see that causing more harm than good.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> No, but if your user information is  accurate then you live in the society that shouldn't make a fuss about  being a furry.



I don't see how the society that I personally live in has anything to do with anything I have posted.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> True, but do _we have_ to be accepting to these furry lifestylers, even though we look down upon them? I can see that causing more harm than good.



No. But you can get over it and leave them alone. Just because you don't like something doesn't give you the right to attack it.
How different would it really be for someone to make a thread like this about gays rather than furries (for example), and would you say the same thing then?


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> No. But you can get over it and leave them alone. Just because you don't like something doesn't give you the right to attack it.
> How different would it really be for someone to make a thread like this about gays rather than furries (for example), and would you say the same thing then?


You're seriously comparing gay people to furries? Of course I wouldn't react the same to a topic like this but about gay people, since is being homosexual _is a big deal and is not a choice_. Furry is a choice and the world doesn't care if you're one. Furries _don't_ have a book (that about 40% of the US population takes _literally_) in which it's stated that all furries should be put to death...


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> I don't see how the society that I personally live in has anything to do with anything I have posted.



Never mind, I think I probably slightly misunderstood your post.


EDIT: Actually, let's mind. I'll just rephrase my post slightly:


Whilst it is true we don't all live in the same society, it's not something you really need to think about because (if your user information is accurate) you live in the society that shouldn't make a fuss about being a furry.


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> No. But you can get over it and leave them alone. Just because you don't like something doesn't give you the right to attack it.
> How different would it really be for someone to make a thread like this about gays rather than furries (for example), and would you say the same thing then?



Ironically, someone did make a thread like that..

There's also a difference between being critical and attacking something. After the venomous period of FAF, people have been more open to discussing and debating it without attacking it. As I see it, it is just being critical of certain behaviors with coming out and how people treat it as a religion or sexuality, when it is nothing but an interest. 

The OP that made this, made it out of grief over the fact we had dozens, upon dozens, of threads asking the same repetitive question of "Are you a proud furry" to the point that she wanted to express her grievances over it. I think glitch tone down the OP so it doesn't possess the same venom.

It was stickied so that people can discuss it or debate it without creating another thread.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> You're seriously comparing gay people to furries?  Of course I wouldn't react the same to a topic like this but about gay  people, since is being homosexual _is a big deal and is not a choice_. Furry is a choice and the world doesn't care if you're one. Furries _don't_ have a book (that about 40% of the US population takes _literally_) in which it's stated that all furries should be put to death...



Some people aren't furry simply because they choose to be. How is  being attracted to a furry any different to being attracted to someone  of the same sex? How is one a choice but the other is not?



Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Never mind, I think I probably slightly misunderstood your post.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Actually, let's mind. I'll just rephrase my post slightly:
> ...



Again you're assuming that my posts are referring to myself.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> Again you're assuming that my posts are referring to myself.



No I'm not. I'm simply saying it was a bit of a moot point. Besides, Raptros was probably implying the western society (the UK, North America, most of Europe etc etc) when he said "_furry isn't a big deal by society's standards"_.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> No I'm not. I'm simply saying it was a bit of a moot point. Besides, Raptros was probably implying the western society (the UK, North America, most of Europe etc etc) when he said "_furry isn't a big deal by society's standards"_.



And I was implying that every patch of earth belonging to the western/developed world does not belong to the same society. The societies of small towns and communities where some have no choice but to live in for example, can vary greatly to that of a big, culturally diverse city.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> How is one a choice but the other is not?


Because research points towards genetics as a cause for homosexuality. There is no "furry gene" as discussed on the last page. 



> How is being attracted to a furry any different to being attracted to someone of the same sex?


One is a attraction to a type of art/idea/whatever, and the other is being attracted to the same gender. Furries don't need the same rights, protection and acceptance as gay people need, there _really, really_ shouldn't be a LGBTF (f for furry). It's stupid. Stop comparing the persecution of gay people to "fursecution", it's quite honestly an insult to the LGBT folk.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> And I was implying that every patch of earth belonging to the western/developed world does not belong to the same society. The societies of small towns and communities where some have no choice but to live in for example, can vary greatly to that of a big, culturally diverse city.



Oh, now I see what you're getting at.


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Oh, now I see what you're getting at.



If you live in Hichksville bumfuck USA, the people there will look down on you, even if you play D&D or them darn Poke'manz. :V


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Because research points towards genetics as a cause for homosexuality. There is no "furry gene" as discussed on the last page.
> 
> 
> One is a attraction to a type of art/idea/whatever, and the other is being attracted to the same gender. Furries don't need the same rights, protection and acceptance as gay people need, there _really, really_ shouldn't be a LGBTF (f for furry). It's stupid. Stop comparing the persecution of gay people to "fursecution", it's quite honestly an insult to the LGBT folk.



Attraction is attraction. It is not a choice.


----------



## Machine (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> Attraction is attraction. It is not a choice.


An attraction to furry is not biological, unlike heterosexuality and homosexuality.

Furry is little more than a very broad fetish.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> Attraction is attraction. It is not a choice.


So I'm guessing you're saying all say, fetishes also need to be recognised by the state/law? No, it's hilariously stupid.



Machine said:


> An attraction to furry is not biological, unlike heterosexuality and homosexuality.
> 
> Furry is little more than a very broad fetish.


^^Pretty much this.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> So I'm guessing you're saying all say, fetishes also need to be recognised by the state/law? No, it's hilariously stupid.
> 
> 
> ^^Pretty much this.



No, you're putting words in my mouth. I said what I said, it is not a choice to some people. Just because it may be to YOU, does not mean it is to everyone - That's it, I said nothing more.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> No, you're putting words in my mouth. I said what I said, it is not a choice to some people. Just because it may be to YOU, does not mean it is to everyone - That's it, I said nothing more.


What I meant was that if furry has to be accepted by the public, what about the other things that may have an obsessive following? Do they get a say? I extrapolated your point, not putting words into your mouth. "Just because it may be to YOU, does not mean it is to everyone" yeah, science disagrees.


----------



## Machine (May 13, 2013)

Furries didn't exist until the internet came around and everyone threw porn onto it.

The expression of human sexuality can be traced back thousands and thousands of years, and Egyptian heiroglyphics tell stories of beings like Ra, Sobek, or Bastet, all of whom share anthropomorphic features of animals.

However, those are not furries. Those are deities.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> Furries didn't exist until the internet came around and everyone threw porn onto it.
> 
> The expression of human sexuality can be traced back thousands and thousands of years, and Egyptian heiroglyphics tell stories of beings like Ra, Sobek, or Bastet, all of whom share anthropomorphic features of animals.
> 
> *However, those are not furries. Those are deities.*



Wai u lye, Machine? U no tru fuwrry nemore. It was n there jeans to make those furries. Gawd.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> What I meant was that if furry has to be accepted by the public, what about the other things that may have an obsessive following? Do they get a say? I extrapolated your point, not putting words into your mouth. "Just because it may be to YOU, does not mean it is to everyone" yeah, science disagrees.



Well i'm sorry to argue with your misconception that science/the current human understanding of the universe is ultimate and undeniable law. I also didn't realize there had been research into whether or not people have genes that influence whether or not they will turn out to be attracted to furries.
Maybe your right, maybe your not. At the end of the day I don't believe you should single-out and attack someone simply because they do/are something that you don't like, which is what my original post was about.


----------



## Machine (May 13, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Wai u lye, Machine? U no tru fuwrry nemore. It was n there jeans to make those furries. Gawd.


I never was a furry, you nub. And the machine doesn't lie. :V


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> An attraction to furry is not biological, unlike heterosexuality and homosexuality.
> 
> Furry is little more than a very broad fetish.



If people are attracted to furries, does that mean they are zoophiles?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 13, 2013)

Machine said:


> I never was a furry, you nub. And the machine doesn't lie. :V



 Doesn't it?


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> Well i'm sorry to argue with your misconception that science/the current human understanding of the universe is ultimate and undeniable law. I also didn't realize there had been research into whether or not people have genes that influence whether or not they will turn out to be attracted to furries.


It's certainly a lot better than throwing a hypothesis all over the place with no facts to back it up. That is an argument religious people use....

Also, yeah, a lot of scientists are going to do work surrounding furries, of all groups.... :V  (I was talking about "attraction" rather than furry specifically). This is also another thing that suggests the world doesn't give a _single shit_ that you're a furry and it's _not a big deal _and it's a choice. If it was a big deal, we'd have dedicated scientists on the topic of the furry fandom right now....



> Maybe your right, maybe your not. At the end of the day you I still don't have the right to single-out and attack someone simply they do/are something that you don't like, which is what my original post was about.


My reasons I've explained before.


----------



## Machine (May 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If people are attracted to furries, does that mean they are zoophiles?


Maybe not, but if it's feral art... then I think yes. :[



Butterflygoddess said:


> Doesn't it?


Agent Smith violated protocol by developing a hatred for humans. We feel nothing.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> Well i'm sorry to argue with your misconception that science/the current human understanding of the universe is ultimate and undeniable law.



Nobody in this thread has said that science is at the absolute pinnacle right now, just that studies and research tend to show that attraction and sexuality isn't a choice. And even if (or when, if you're being ultra-optimistic) science _does_ reach it's pinnacle, it _will _be an ultimate and undeniable law.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Nobody in this thread has said that science is at the absolute pinnacle right now, just that studies and research tend to show that attraction and sexuality isn't a choice. And even if (or when, if you're being ultra-optimistic) science _does_ reach it's pinnacle, it _will _be an ultimate and undeniable law.



On the contrary, at least one person is arguing that one type of attraction IS a choice, while another is not - which is what I am arguing with.


----------



## Kalmor (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> On the contrary, at least one person is arguing that one type of attraction IS a choice, while another is not - which is what I am arguing with.


One is genetic, the other is not.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Raptros said:


> One is genetic, the other is not.



I don't see how that governs whether or not one is a choice and another is not. People are also shaped by other factors besides their genes.


----------



## Ozriel (May 13, 2013)

Welp...


----------



## Attaman (May 13, 2013)

Shaade said:


> I don't see how that governs whether or not one is a choice and another is not. People are also shaped by other factors besides their genes.


Furries are a purely made-up fictional race that exists purely in the human imagination and information exchange network. If you feel that your only "attraction" is towards Furries, _seek psychological help as you're suffering from at least one major mental disorder and / or may be dangerously detached from reality_.

Alternatively, admit that it isn't a sexuality, but merely a fetish and wishful thinking like "Oh I'd totally fuck a Klingon chick if I could date one IRL". Something that, again, doesn't really need to be "come out" to with your parents, and having compared to something such as homosexuality is deeply offensive towards those who actually have to deal with that problem.


----------



## Shaade (May 13, 2013)

Attaman said:


> Furries are a purely made-up fictional race that exists purely in the human imagination and information exchange network. If you feel that your only "attraction" is towards Furries, _seek psychological help as you're suffering from at least one major mental disorder and / or may be dangerously detached from reality_.
> 
> Alternatively, admit that it isn't a sexuality, but merely a fetish and wishful thinking like "Oh I'd totally fuck a Klingon chick if I could date one IRL". Something that, again, doesn't really need to be "come out" to with your parents, and having compared to something such as homosexuality is deeply offensive towards those who actually have to deal with that problem.



Alright look, i'm not trying to offend anyone. I'm gay myself and have come out to those close to me.
I'm simply trying to explain how _your _society and _your _feelings towards the importance of furryness in _your _life is not universal to all furs around the world, and how I believe singling-out and attacking people just because they take it more seriously than you do is unfair.
I do not believe ANY attraction is a CHOICE. It is an urge, a force. What we CHOOSE is how to act on it.


----------



## Attaman (May 14, 2013)

Shaade said:


> I'm simply trying to explain how _your _society and _your _feelings towards the importance of furryness in _your _life is not universal to all furs around the world,


 Yes, but equating it to homosexuality is grossly offensive and an infatuation with the hobby would be better compared alongside something like an obsession towards football or art deco.


----------



## pandemic (May 16, 2013)

Attaman said:


> Yes, but equating it to homosexuality is grossly offensive and an infatuation with the hobby would be better compared alongside something like an obsession towards football or art deco.



You are only "grossly offended" by comparing a furry person's furriness to a gay person's gayness or a straight person's straightness because you're ignorant (or just an outright hater).

Comparing furry to football or art deco is like saying that gays are taking their obsession of interior decorating and rainbows too far.  

And to respond to what everyone else was saying, I get the fact that gays were persecuted in the past and furries won't ever be locked up in mental institutions just for that reason, but there's still battles to win (like acceptance and people not being "grossly offended" by it).  And on top of that, take for example a man who dresses flamboyantly gay, a lesbian wearing butch pants and a leather jacket or a transgender male wearing a dress.  Would it be OK to throw these people out of public places or private establishments for the way they dress?  I know you pretty much have to let muslim women wear a burka anywhere they want, so why not a fursuit?  I mean, hey, whats wrong with that?


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Wait...what....?

You might as well say that being a furry is like being a jew. That's right, furries are jews. :V


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

pandemic said:


> You are only "grossly offended" by comparing a furry person's furriness to a gay person's gayness or a straight person's straightness because you're ignorant (or just an outright hater).
> 
> Comparing furry to football or art deco is like saying that gays are taking their obsession of interior decorating and rainbows too far.
> 
> And to respond to what everyone else was saying, I get the fact that gays were persecuted in the past and furries won't ever be locked up in mental institutions just for that reason, but there's still battles to win (like acceptance and people not being "grossly offended" by it).  And on top of that, take for example a man who dresses flamboyantly gay, a lesbian wearing butch pants and a leather jacket or a transgender male wearing a dress.  Would it be OK to throw these people out of public places or private establishments for the way they dress?  I know you pretty much have to let muslim women wear a burka anywhere they want, so why not a fursuit?  I mean, hey, whats wrong with that?


@ last paragraph: Ok, I don't know how many times I have to say this but those things (like homosexuality) are mostly genetic. We shouldn't stop them because that is who they ~actually~ are (genetically). What's up with people comparing "fursecution" to homosexual hate recently? It sickens me.

Why people take such a silly fandom so seriously to the point it's an obsession and you need to display your "true furryness" in every singly part of your life and expect people to "accept" you is beyond me honestly. It's a silly hobby, not important in the world (when homosexuality is and religion is kinda). I won't stop people being like this, all the more power to them, but I just think that they need psychological help if it goes *that far*.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> @ last paragraph: Ok, I don't know how many times I have to say this but those things (like homosexuality) are mostly genetic. We shouldn't stop them because that is who they ~actually~ are (genetically). What's up with people comparing "fursecution" to homosexual hate recently? It sickens me.
> 
> Why people take such a silly fandom so seriously to the point it's an obsession and you need to display your "true furryness" in every singly part of your life and expect people to "accept" you is beyond me honestly. It's a silly hobby, not important in the world (when homosexuality is and religion is kinda). I won't stop people being like this, all the more power to them, but I just think that they need psychological help if it goes *that far*.




Like I said before, I believe that it has a lot to do about self identity and identifying as a furry in order to both separate yourself from the masses to make yourself an individual, as well as complete acceptance because the fandom is considered "taboo" by what they see as many because of media influence. I guess for them, it is a big deal and on par with "coming out of the closet" or telling your folks that you are not christian, and so forth. Because of this and because is what they choose to identify as, it is a big deal. :/

Some people grow out of that concept and set it aside as an interest, and those who are still seeking themselves consider it to be their whole identity itself and take it to that level.


That's just my theory on it....


----------



## Grimfang999 (May 16, 2013)

Not sure if its been covered because I sure as fuck am not going through 57 pages of posts, but the only reason why people feel the need to come out as furries is simply because of the hate that has been directed at furrie sin the past, mostly on the internet. It is considered somewhat negative, even with it only being a hobby. If you think about it in one way, your core fandom does sort of become your internet equivilence of race (with some hybrids), difference being you cannot hide your race irl, and it is a choice. Your fandoms becomes your primary face aside your avatar, and people will make assumptions, just as they do, unfortunately, when they see people of particular races.

Those who feel the need to come out as furries merely feel like if they do come out and say it they will be judged alongside the negative connotations (such as yiffing), and this is a deeply ingrained hatred in the internet which many cant get out of.


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Like I said before, I believe that it has a lot to do about self identity and identifying as a furry in order to both separate yourself from the masses to make yourself an individual, as well as complete acceptance because the fandom is considered "taboo" by what they see as many because of media influence. I guess for them, it is a big deal and on par with "coming out of the closet" or telling your folks that you are not christian, and so forth. Because of this and because is what they choose to identify as, it is a big deal. :/
> 
> Some people grow out of that concept and set it aside as an interest, and those who are still seeking themselves consider it to be their whole identity itself and take it to that level.
> 
> ...


Sure. I see. The thing is is that these lifestylers overestimate the amount of people that know about furries (compared to the general population). In truth, hardly anyone knows. The chances are that if you ask a random person in the street what a furry is, they'll have no idea because its not a big deal in society.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Sure. I see. The thing is is that these lifstylers overestimate the amount of people that know about furries (compared to the general population). In truth, hardly anyone knows. The chances are that if you ask a random person in the street what a furry is, they'll have no idea because its not a big deal in society.



Unfortunately, people like that let their myside bias take over. What information that they comprehend or see they assume it is whole and everyone knows about it, not just a minority.


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Unfortunately, people like that let their myside bias take over. What information that they comprehend or see they assume it is whole and everyone knows about it, not just a minority.


Exactly. A persecution complex too.


----------



## Shaade (May 16, 2013)

Scenario A: A fully independant, big-city 20-something surrounded by open-minded, liberal people turns out to be a furry (faps to anthro characters now and then). Big deal.
Scenario B: A young adolescent *stuck* in a small, right-wing religious community that outright attacks anything beyond the boundaries of their religion - turns out to be really into furries. Has been as long as they can remember. Identifies alot with them. Wants to _*be*_ one, more than anything. Wants to go around wearing collars or a tail or a bunch of pawprint-covered clothing but is terrified of being persecuted for it. OMG get over yourself, it's just a hobby, you don't need to 'come out'. It's not genetic, you're just fucked up in the head, therefore no one gives a shit and you'll be fine, don't worry about it.


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Shaade said:


> Scenario A: A fully independant, big-city 20-something surrounded by open-minded, liberal people turns out to be a 'furry' (faps to anthro characters now and then). Big deal.
> Scenario B: A young adolescent *stuck* in a small, right-wing religious community that outright attacks anything beyond the boundaries of their religion - turns out to be really into furries. Identifies alot with them. Wants to _*be*_ one, more than anything. Wants to go around wearing collars or a tail or a bunch of pawprint-covered clothing but is terrified of being persecuted for it. OMG get over yourself, it's just a hobby, you don't need to 'come out'. It's not genetic, you're just fucked up in the head, therefore no one gives a shit and you'll be fine, don't worry about it.


A - Yup. No problem with that. Doesn't concern me if he's not flaunting it every hour of the day.

B - They could maybe wait until they're older and can move out of that religious right wing town if they _really_ wanted to do those things. A young adolescent you say? What age range? 12-15? Young minds are prone to things like delusions and false beliefs, with the exception of some that age (not to sound too egotistical, but including me, I'm 15).


----------



## pandemic (May 16, 2013)

I think you guys are missing the boat on what I mean when I say "a person's furriness".  I'm not referring to their "furriness" as their involvement in the fandom, I'm talking about their attraction to furries (anthros).



Shaade said:


> Scenario A: A fully independant, big-city 20-something surrounded by open-minded, liberal people turns out to be a 'furry' (faps to anthro characters now and then). Big deal.
> Scenario B: A young adolescent *stuck* in a small, right-wing religious community that outright attacks anything beyond the boundaries of their religion - turns out to be really into furries. Identifies alot with them. Wants to _*be*_ one, more than anything. Wants to go around wearing collars or a tail or a bunch of pawprint-covered clothing but is terrified of being persecuted for it. OMG get over yourself, it's just a hobby, you don't need to 'come out'. It's not genetic, you're just fucked up in the head, therefore no one gives a shit and you'll be fine, don't worry about it.



Its really important that this was brought up.  A young person's involvement in the furry fandom can be the result of a lot of things.  It could be that they are particularly artistic, or they're looking for friends - or it could be that they have an attraction to furries!

I don't know the right way to approach this, but I think that part of the major reason why furries want to "come out" about it is because of their attraction.  This community (like all communities) is supposed to be accepting, understanding and nurturing.  I mean, lets deal with this business of being attracted to furries like adults.  Think about it, do you really want kids who feel that way to get confused and end up at some fucked up place like this -> http://www.beastforum.com/ ?  No, no one wants that.

If someone says they're furry and its their sexuality or lifestyle or whatever, you don't have to feel bad about that just because you're involved with the furry fandom.  I know it reflects on you too, but its not a *bad* thing.  Shit, just try to be a little tolerant, and for Christ's sake, don't make fun of them!


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Shaade said:


> Scenario A: A fully independant, big-city 20-something surrounded by open-minded, liberal people turns out to be a furry (faps to anthro characters now and then). Big deal.
> Scenario B: A young adolescent *stuck* in a small, right-wing religious community that outright attacks anything beyond the boundaries of their religion - turns out to be really into furries. Has been as long as they can remember. Identifies alot with them. Wants to _*be*_ one, more than anything. Wants to go around wearing collars or a tail or a bunch of pawprint-covered clothing but is terrified of being persecuted for it. OMG get over yourself, it's just a hobby, you don't need to 'come out'. It's not genetic, you're just fucked up in the head, therefore no one gives a shit and you'll be fine, don't worry about it.



As a person who lives in a conservative state and a conservative city with Pat Robertson and his 700 club flunkies as neighbors, that isn't the case. The two scenarios are very skewed because not all cities are what you call "liberal" and not all small town are nothing but inbred hicks that will lynch you for your skin pigmentation, religious or political views.

The furries where I am are more reserved and conservative with their fanaticism with the fandom than California which as a lazies-faire approach. Both groups have their pros and cons to them behavioral wise when it comes to the fandom.

That aside, it's better to say that the subculture itself is an expression of who a person is and what they choose to assimilate into their self-identity than to say it is on par with sexual identification or something akin to religion or race.


----------



## Shaade (May 16, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> As a person who lives in a conservative state and a conservative city with Pat Robertson and his 700 club flunkies as neighbors, that isn't the case. The two scenarios are very skewed because not all cities are what you call "liberal" and not all small town are nothing but inbred hicks that will lynch you for your skin pigmentation, religious or political views.
> 
> The furries where I am are more reserved and conservative with their fanaticism with the fandom than California which as a lazies-faire approach. Both groups have their pros and cons to them behavioral wise when it comes to the fandom.



They're just examples. I didn't say that's how all all cities/towns are, I was creating two contrasting scenarios to try and explain how some people's situations can differ greatly from others. 



Raptros said:


> A - Yup. No problem with that. Doesn't concern me if he's not flaunting it every hour of the day.
> 
> B - They could maybe wait until they're older and can move out of that religious right wing town if they _really_  wanted to do those things. A young adolescent you say? What age range?  12-15? Young minds are prone to things like delusions and false beliefs,  with the exception of some that age (not to sound too egotistical, but  including me, I'm 15).



Your missing the point. I'm trying to explain to you how other  people's situations vary from your own - as I have been since I first  posted in this thread. But I hereby give up, as it's clearly not  working.


----------



## Kalmor (May 16, 2013)

Shaade said:


> Your missing the point. I'm trying to explain to you how other  people's situations vary from your own - as I have been since I first  posted in this thread. But I hereby give up, as it's clearly not  working.


I did get the point, and I brought up counter points.


----------



## Jaseface (May 16, 2013)

Ok so this might be hard for some of you guys to take so I am going to warn you now please take a seat and the faint of heart should just leave all together.  I don't know how to tell you all this so I'm just going to get straight to the point. *I think I am a furry :V*

I'm sorry everyone I see this tread a lot and I couldn't help but make some random stupid coming out post just to make myself laugh.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2013)

Shaade said:


> They're just examples. I didn't say that's how all all cities/towns are, I was creating two contrasting scenarios to try and explain how some people's situations can differ greatly from others.



And it also falls down to the individual's parents and how their parent(s) handle it, and not the group. In my experience, I've met a lot of young furries who had parents that didn't care at all as long as they were safe. The minority (About 1%) were the parents who threw a fit when they thought their child was into bestiality, screwing around in fursuits, or joining a cult. Their only communication with furries was through online venues such as FA.


----------



## Shaade (May 16, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I did get the point, and I brought up counter points.



And clearly neither of us are ever going to convince the other, so i'm stopping it right here.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2013)

pandemic said:


> Comparing furry to football or art deco is like saying that gays are taking their obsession of interior decorating and rainbows too far.



What a lovely, foolish, ignorant first post to make. 

Not all gays are into interior decorating and rainbows. Those are stereotypes and misconceptions. 

Also, furry isn't a sexuality...it's a hobby or a fetish depending on the person.


----------



## Toshabi (May 16, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> What a lovely, foolish, ignorant first post to make.
> 
> Not all gays are into interior decorating and rainbows. Those are stereotypes and misconceptions.
> 
> Also, furry isn't a sexuality...it's a hobby or a fetish depending on the person.



Peck his eyes out! >:V


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 16, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Peck his eyes out! >:V



I could...but I'm sure you have much more chaotic plans for him. Might I suggest  this ?


----------



## Shaade (May 17, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> And it also falls down to the individual's parents and how their parent(s) handle it, and not the group. In my experience, I've met a lot of young furries who had parents that didn't care at all as long as they were safe. The minority (About 1%) were the parents who threw a fit when they thought their child was into bestiality, screwing around in fursuits, or joining a cult. Their only communication with furries was through online venues such as FA.



Exactly what i'm talking about. I'm only trying to speak for that small minority here.

And to be clear, I don't think of furryness as a sexuality. I was only trying to explain that attraction of any kind is not something you _*choose*_. It's an urge. You *choose* how to act on it.


----------



## Attaman (May 17, 2013)

Shaade said:


> Has been as long as they can remember. Identifies alot with them. Wants to _*be*_ one, more than anything. Wants to go around wearing collars or a tail or a bunch of pawprint-covered clothing


 Just so you know: Wanting to be a fictional animal more than anything else (such as have a future, or improve their own body manually) while a young adult is _not_ healthy, and something you _really_ should see a psychiatrist over.


----------



## Shaade (May 17, 2013)

Attaman said:


> Just so you know: Wanting to be a fictional animal more than anything else (such as have a future, or improve their own body manually) while a young adult is _not_ healthy, and something you _really_ should see a psychiatrist over.



Hence the 'fucked up in the head' part. =P


----------



## placebo12 (May 19, 2013)

I call myself furry because I have issues with self-image.

I would assume it would be more productive to "come out" with why's rather than what's.


----------



## pandemic (May 20, 2013)

placebo12 said:


> I call myself furry because I have issues with self-image.
> 
> I would assume it would be more productive to "come out" with why's rather than what's.



Yeah, like why shaade's av so hot, wtf's up with that?


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

placebo12 said:


> I call myself furry because I have issues with self-image.



great... >.>

and we wonder what attracts such positive people :V


----------



## pandemic (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> great... >.>
> 
> and we wonder what attracts such positive people :V



said the fuck who didnt even try with his av


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 20, 2013)

pandemic said:


> said the fuck who didnt even try with his av



I'm commander Shepard, and this is my least favourite post in this thread.


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

pandemic said:


> said the fuck who didnt even try with his av



... do you even know WHO IS IN my avatar?


----------



## pandemic (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> ... do you even know WHO IS IN my avatar?



is that some kinda call out?


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

pandemic said:


> is that some kinda call out?



No generic_murrsuit_avatar06554, I just figured you wouldn't know who that is.

He's a pretty obscure character from a pretty obscure show.


----------



## pandemic (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> No generic_murrsuit_avatar06554, I just figured you wouldn't know who that is.
> 
> He's a pretty obscure character from a pretty obscure show.



People that want to yiff your avatar: <-1
People that want to yiff my avatar: like infinity billion


----------



## Corto (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I'll stop this derailment right now because it's pretty terrible. Go here if you want to talk about your avatars.


----------



## Ricky (May 20, 2013)

pandemic said:


> People that want to yiff your avatar: <-1
> People that want to yiff my avatar: like infinity billion



Let's keep it that way, shall we?  *shudders*

Is that why you chose that avatar bought that fursuit?

You think it will get people to have sex with you?

Ed:



Corto said:


> Yeah I'll stop this derailment right now because it's pretty terrible. Go here if you want to talk about your avatars.



Oh, fine.

Party pooper :V


----------



## pandemic (May 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Let's keep it that way, shall we?  *shudders*
> 
> Is that why you chose that avatar bought that fursuit?
> 
> ...



I'm sexy and I know it


----------



## captainbrant (May 20, 2013)

pandemic said:


> People that want to yiff your avatar: <-1
> People that want to yiff my avatar: like infinity billion



guys we should have a poll. mostly because I'm bored


----------



## bulbabenz (May 29, 2013)

Oh my...why I just found this topic...I'm now recognize the problem definition here around my furry social I've try asking for.


----------



## mapdark (May 29, 2013)

bulbabenz said:


> Oh my...why I just found this topic...I'm now recognize the problem definition here around my furry social I've try asking for.




I keep reading this and still am not sure what you just said there...


----------



## bulbabenz (May 29, 2013)

mapdark said:


> I keep reading this and still am not sure what you just said there...



Never mind. Just my fault, I felt too surprise about the existence of this topic.
The answer I search refer to the furry social in my country, not those all worldwide.


----------



## Troj (May 30, 2013)

He's looking for fellow Thai furries, I think.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 30, 2013)

Umm...Well...It's a tad bit more complicated than that. It wouldn't be if the term "furry" was thought of the way it should be, however the internet has ruined that.

Let me explain.

One of the problems with the idea that you don't have to "come out" is partly due to how different people treat the term "furry". Furries range anywhere from "I like the art and I like watching cartoons to" "I wear fursuits regularly and treat this as a lifestyle". Regardless of how you feel about anyone in any part of the spectrum, not everyone can simply keep quiet. If its obvious enough and weird enough, someone's going to probably ask the person is doing, and why. Thus the explanation of what is a furry and saying that one is a furry make come into play.

Not only that, but some people show interest in the furry fandom, and anyone who "knows" what furries are due to their travels around the internet (because the internet loves to make the term furry have a negative connotation to it) who may run into these people who show interest in it may make fun of them. It could potentially make things easier to explain it first rather then let someone find out someone is a furry just by observing them. This is not necessarily true, but I do believe it is a possibility.

Furthermore, some people who enjoy their hobbies love to show others their hobbies and get them into it. Let's face it, bronies are known for trying to get people to watch My Little Pony, anime fans may try to get someone to watch Madoka Magica, or Durarara, or Dragon Ball, or whatever anime, and pretty much anyone who's a fan of something may reccomend whatever they are a fan of to someone else in the hopes of getting someone interested in it. Some furries may feel similarly. At the very least they may feel like sharing their hobby with others, and this may make it fun to tell people that one is a furry.

Now that all this has been said, this does not mean however that one should "come out" as it is worded. That is up to them. It is up to them to assess the situation they are in and determine if doing such a thing is a good idea, or if they even really want to or care that much. If one must explain that they are a furry, one must explain it carefully. The fandom isn't all rainbows and lollipops; It's best to avoid talking about the furry fandom at all in explaining and just explain a very broad, simple, and easy to understand definition.

I will repeat myself one more time, as this thread is right about one thing: You do not necessarily need to "come out" as a furry, and to be honest I don't think most of you need to. It's likely not something that would be necessary for most of you. If its just a hobby and you'd like to keep it to yourself, keep it to yourself. If you feel its in your best interest to not tell anyone, don't tell anyone.


----------



## bulbabenz (May 30, 2013)

Troj said:


> He's looking for fellow Thai furries, I think.



Fellow? You meant I was searching for other Thai furry who stay around here? If yes, it's not my target at all. 
I came here by myself, I knew they're no Thai furry around this forum. 

I'm surprise then post a reply here because I face the problem and I can't define it. I call those one who cause problem to our social as a kind of Troll but "Troll" meaning can't explain this problem clearly. (Maybe it's called furfag? I don't know this word until I reach here)

I felt it is something difference so I ask some of my furry artist friends what happens to those Troll come out like this, but it's still no satisfiable solution. And this 3 years topic give me that solution about how to explain them. 

Is this clear enough? I'm not sure in my English skill, too.

--------
@*Battlechili1*Thankyou for your explain, this is very clear.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 30, 2013)

bulbabenz said:


> Fellow? You meant I was searching for other Thai furry who stay around here? If yes, it's not my target at all.
> I came here by myself, I knew they're no Thai furry around this forum.
> 
> I'm surprise then post a reply here because I face the problem and I can't define it. I call those one who cause problem to our social as a kind of Troll but "Troll" meaning can't explain this problem clearly. (Maybe it's called furfag? I don't know this word until I reach here)
> ...



I would suggest lurking a bit more to get the feel for the place, most new users do it,


----------



## Troj (May 30, 2013)

bulbabenz said:


> I came here by myself, I knew they're no Thai furry around this forum.



I think you're the only Thai here so far.



> I'm surprise then post a reply here because I face the problem and I can't define it. I call those one who cause problem to our social as a kind of Troll but "Troll" meaning can't explain this problem clearly. (Maybe it's called furfag? I don't know this word until I reach here)



There are people here who like to troll others for fun. Don't let it upset you, because it happens to many people here. If people give you good advice, though, it's good to take it. Sometimes, good advice here is hidden in jokes and trolling. Other times, people are just being rude and silly.

"Furfags" is basically a word people sometimes use for furries who are annoying and stupid, because they tend to turn little problems into huge problems that involve everyone, they force their furry interests onto other people who aren't interested, they react badly to criticism and advice, and they are obsessed with being furry to an unhealthy degree.

"Furfag" is also an insult non-furries and regular people use for _all_ furries. 

In America, by itself, "fag" is an insulting and hurtful term for a homosexual or gay person. (In Britain, a fag is a cigarette.) "Fag" is considered an offensive word, so you have to be careful when and how you use it with Americans. You can sometimes use it as a joke, or as a term of endearment for friends. 



> Is this clear enough? I'm not sure in my English skill, too.



English is hard.

Thai is also very hard. Five tones! Oy!


----------



## bulbabenz (May 31, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> I would suggest lurking a bit more to get the feel for the place, most new users do it,



Awesome...I forgot that I was a newbie here. Talking about serious topic isn't a good way to appear. But seem like it's really well worth now.

I admit that I think I couldn't post a reply here and could keep it in my mind after @mapdark reply me like that.

But at this moment, the answer I searching for is very clear than I hope.

Thank you for your advice. 

As well as @Troj, Thank you very much, your answer maybe all what I would like to know now.

PS. I see most of my friend are really in trouble when they learn English course, one of my elder friend who work as teacher said that our people are under standard quality in English. I admit Thai is harder for foreign people comparing with subject to know...


----------



## Duality Jack (May 31, 2013)

bulbabenz said:


> Awesome...I forgot that I was a newbie here. Talking about serious topic isn't a good way to appear. But seem like it's really well worth now.
> 
> I admit that I think I couldn't post a reply here and could keep it in my mind after @mapdark reply me like that.
> 
> ...


No no not saying you where doing anything wrong... just it helps you figure out which users should be ignored... there are a few of them. Anyhow have a good one chap!


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 12, 2013)

edit


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 12, 2013)

siriuswolff said:


> For some people have parents and deal with many closed minded people I almost got killed for saying i was.  For some people coming out of the furry box is really painful. It carries a social stimga just like being gay. For some familes i can be just as devastating;.
> 
> now i'm not try ti minimize the suffering you go through but you shoudl understand the coming out of the closet for any resaon is very hard on them sometimes leads to suicide.



It depends on what you think furry stuff is and how you tell them. If you think it's some sort of sexual/lifestyle/spirit thing then you're going to get weird looks, but if you just say "I think animal people are cool and like to draw them" then you'll most likely be fine.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 12, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> It depends on what you think furry stuff is and how you tell them. If you think it's some sort of sexual/lifestyle/spirit thing then you're going to get weird looks, but if you just say "I think animal people are cool and like to draw them" then you'll most likely be fine.


Exactly. Also, Sirius, comparing coming out of the gay closet and the "furry closet" is really distasteful, for reasons that have been explained in this thread time and time again.


----------



## morose (Jun 12, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Exactly. Also, Sirius, comparing coming out of the gay closet and the "furry closet" is really distasteful, for reasons that have been explained in this thread time and time again.



Well what about the trans or BDSM or polyamorous closets? Are those distasteful too?


----------



## jorinda (Jun 13, 2013)

morose said:


> Well what about the trans or BDSM or polyamorous closets? Are those distasteful too?



Trans = something you are all the time. You cannot just keep it in your home, it influences your whole life. So you need to be accepted by others.

BDSM = something you do at home. Noone needs to know. It doesn't change your whole life.


----------



## morose (Jun 13, 2013)

jorinda said:


> Trans = something you are all the time. You cannot just keep it in your home, it influences your whole life. So you need to be accepted by others.
> 
> BDSM = something you do at home. Noone needs to know. It doesn't change your whole life.



You're ignorant

edit: you can act aloof all you want. You can pretend that being gay is somehow better than bdsm, trans or furries. But you can still get fired legally for gay behavior in 38 states, so are gays really that much better than bdsm, trans, polys or furries?

if you want equality, then you shouldn't be an elitist.


----------



## Teal (Jun 13, 2013)

morose said:


> You're ignorant


 [video=youtube;BHqgHFcmAOc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHqgHFcmAOc[/video]


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 13, 2013)

morose said:


> You're ignorant
> 
> edit: you can act aloof all you want. You can pretend that being gay is somehow better than bdsm, trans or furries. But you can still get fired legally for gay behavior in 38 states, so are gays really that much better than bdsm, trans, polys or furries?
> 
> if you want equality, then you shouldn't be an elitist.



As the good Doctor would say, "What?"


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 13, 2013)

morose said:


> You're ignorant
> 
> edit: you can act aloof all you want. You can pretend that being gay is somehow better than bdsm, trans or furries. But you can still get fired legally for gay behavior in 38 states, so are gays really that much better than bdsm, trans, polys or furries?
> 
> if you want equality, then you shouldn't be an elitist.



Bad troll 3/10.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 13, 2013)

Teal said:


> [video=youtube;BHqgHFcmAOc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHqgHFcmAOc[/video]


Lol I was watching that episode yesterday.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 15, 2013)

morose said:


> You're ignorant
> 
> edit: you can act aloof all you want. You can pretend that being gay is somehow better than bdsm, trans or furries. But you can still get fired legally for gay behavior in 38 states, so are gays really that much better than bdsm, trans, polys or furries?
> 
> if you want equality, then you shouldn't be an elitist.



You are extremely transphobic if you think being a trans person is the same as enjoying bdsm and furries. Being gay or trans is not something you can keep in your bedroom, and its quite offensive to compare it to something you can. Stop lumping people like me in with fetishists/lifestylers/hobbyists.


----------



## Xenorett (Jun 16, 2013)

I`m glad, that I red some entries in this thread. As I found this place and joined recently, I was a little bit overexcited about this fandom (probably overdosed information ), had to even revise my introduction thread, because it was almost closet-type (not so cool). Now I understand, that this is just a hobby I had long before I joined FA. Here I just discovered, that there is more to this hobby than I knew before (therefore more fun). So thank You guys for Your explanations and opinions.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 18, 2013)

Xenorett said:


> I`m glad, that I red some entries in this thread. As I found this place and joined recently, I was a little bit overexcited about this fandom (probably overdosed information ), had to even revise my introduction thread, because it was almost closet-type (not so cool). Now I understand, that this is just a hobby I had long before I joined FA. Here I just discovered, that there is more to this hobby than I knew before (therefore more fun). So thank You guys for Your explanations and opinions.


A newbie who read and learned from the stickies?! Cheers!


----------



## siriuswolff (Jun 18, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Exactly. Also, Sirius, comparing coming out of the gay closet and the "furry closet" is really distasteful, for reasons that have been explained in this thread time and time again.



Sorry i wasn't trying to compare the two i just didn't know how to reference it. :shrug:. I was just trying to say that for some people they get some really bad reactions when they tell people they are into the fandom. Many who don't care are really supportive like my friends and then there are people like my parents who think i'm a sicko due to the stigma society likes to perpetuate.

Sorry about the furry closet part it just felt natural because i came out to my parents as bi at the same time. Kinda got jumbled together my bad.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 19, 2013)

ForumsTehOfBumperEvil said:


> *Bump *



I don't get it.


----------



## 787Dreamliner (Jun 21, 2013)

lol furries are such a bunch of immature retarded slut cock munching little faggot asses these days hehehehe


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

787Dreamliner said:


> lol furries are such a bunch of immature retarded slut cock munching little faggot asses these days hehehehe


Dude. Chill. You are pretty darn rude on this site, and you are making it easy for you to get banned. Plus you sound like a troll.
K'?
Chill. Be a little nicer. Also, you seem to be new to the site. Why not lurk more? Or make an introduction thread first?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

787Dreamliner said:


> lol furries are such a bunch of immature retarded slut cock munching little faggot asses these days hehehehe


Woah... bro... Where'd you learn all these words?
Lets break this down.


> Immature


Yes.


> Retarded


mmmmm no. thats a pretty insensitive thing to say.


> Sluts


Yes


> Cock munching


Goddamnit another yes >.<


> Faggot


Furries are only MOSTLY gay :V


> Asses


Fucking goddamnit why are most of these yes's....


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jun 26, 2013)

Today I came out as a Furry. Nothing changed. GG.


----------



## MoofyBlazeScott (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree that it shouldn't feel like a big deal but anyone with a brain that doesn't know about the fandom can use google to find out about the fandom in an inaccurate way. Google images doesn't show the word "furry" in a good light ether, nor does any other furry hater out there to spread bullshit about the fandom, now I understand that you know your parents enough to convince them that the lies are not the case but other people's situations may not be the same. Thanks for the post and please reply with haste.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 29, 2013)

MoofyBlazeScott said:


> I agree that it shouldn't feel like a big deal but anyone with a brain that doesn't know about the fandom can use google to find out about the fandom in an inaccurate way. Google images doesn't show the word "furry" in a good light ether, nor does any other furry hater out there to spread bullshit about the fandom, now I understand that you know your parents enough to convince them that the lies are not the case but other people's situations may not be the same. Thanks for the post and please reply with haste.



If you're going to tell your parents about being a furry don't allude to the fandom specifically - just say something along the lines of "I like animal people. You know, like Daffy Duck, Mickey Mouse or Fox McCloud."  Something like that.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 2, 2013)

Hm somehow I feel like it would be terrible if someone finds out i'm on the fandom so I try to be discrete :/


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 3, 2013)

The more you worry about it being a big deal, the more you'll over-explain things if they do find out, and make it a bigger deal than it has to be.

Its either a hobby or a deeper part of you, but there's no reason to hide from it. Just be respectful of other peoples boundaries and don't give people fuel for fear. Balance is key. Now have fun with being a furry.


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> The more you worry about it being a big deal, the more you'll over-explain things if they do find out, and make it a bigger deal than it has to be.
> 
> Its either a hobby or a deeper part of you, but there's no reason to hide from it. Just be respectful of other peoples boundaries and don't give people fuel for fear. Balance is key. Now have fun with being a furry.



I completely agree with you. But not for the reason you think. I'm not furry. Now before you murder me though, listen. I'm not a hater. I wanna help stop haters. I've watched what people who DONT respect others boundaries do and it caused 2 of my furry friends to lose a lot. And as to what Kitsune Cross said, your right, and that sucks. That's not right because when they hate on something as simple as a fandom or a lifestyle (to some) or an idea, then they are LITERALLY hitler. Because whenever someone does something awful because of what someone said then they have basically murdered them. And what did Hitler do? Murdered people for their ideas. Yes I know it's more complex than that, I'm a history nerd but that's the basis of what's happening now. So even though I'm not furry. I wanna help you guys out. I'm not furry but Ã³Ã”Ã”Ã²


----------



## Betrayed (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey guys.

First things first, I'm not new here.  Ive been with FA with many (7?) years, but made a new account for personal reasons.
So, now on to what I have to say.

Glitch is partially right.  Furyy is not even close to a lifestyle, and shouldn't drastically effect your normal life.  It is just (for most people) just cartoon animals.

However, that's not say that it can't be one.  While it doesn't effect your real lifestyle, you still have your Fursona.  Fursona's can often first be developed through stories, and then through Role Playing (often at cons).  This is one of the reasons why many people only use there Fursona or character names at cons.  They are developing their FURSONA's lifestyle, often when theirs is already set.

Now, some people like to merge a bit, and make their Fursona's lifestyle a part of their own.  This is fine, to a point.  You never wanna go over board, saying stuff like "I'm part fox" and stuff like that (I had a friend who said that).  Trust me, you're not.  This is what Glitch was originally complaining about (I believe).  You can have your "Fursona Personality", but don't use it to the point where it takes over who you really are.  Going off what Ginger said, balance is key.

Welp, I believe I've said enough.  You're free to live your life as you please, just be cautious not to blend fiction with reality, as that can lead you no place good.

Betrayed Ã³Ã”Ã”Ã²


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a friend that still thinks she's a wolf. Deliciously amusing.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I have a friend that still thinks she's a wolf. Deliciously amusing.


Does that make you more attracted to her?

Cuz furfags?


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Does that make you more attracted to her?
> 
> Cuz furfags?



Bud calm down I'm not a furry and I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you aren't either but have some common decency. Definition of a furry is someone who likes the drawing of people as animals, or anthropomorphic art. And in case that's too many letters for you it is 50% of anime. If you see someone with cat ears (like in naruto and bleach and full metal alchemist) then that's it. I watch anime and furry art is no different. I'm not a furry and last time I checked beasteality is illegal so that's not what's going on. There are forums around that are about what if you were an animal and again taking a guess that you are human (you know it's a BIG guess) you've probably thought about Narnia. Well that's basically it. So like I've said before. Just take it easy especially on the gay jokes and stuff. Attacking people (even verbal) because of an idea or in this case fandom is just like Hitler. Where his first solution was to make people hate the Jewish race by having school teachers call German citizens who were in the class gay and an abomination and many many other things


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Bud calm down I'm not a furry and I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you aren't either but have some common decency. Definition of a furry is someone who likes the drawing of people as animals, or anthropomorphic art. And in case that's too many letters for you it is 50% of anime. If you see someone with cat ears (like in naruto and bleach and full metal alchemist) then that's it. I watch anime and furry art is no different. I'm not a furry and last time I checked beasteality is illegal so that's not what's going on. There are forums around that are about what if you were an animal and again taking a guess that you are human (you know it's a BIG guess) you've probably thought about Narnia. Well that's basically it. So like I've said before. Just take it easy especially on the gay jokes and stuff. Attacking people (even verbal) because of an idea or in this case fandom is just like Hitler. Where his first solution was to make people hate the Jewish race by having school teachers call German citizens who were in the class gay and an abomination and many many other things


What in the fuck...?

Im not even going to read beyond the first sentence because:
1. NOTICE HOW I QUOTE ZABRINA AND NOT YOU WHICH IMPLIES I AM REPLYING TO HER.
2. I wasn't even serious to her. We mess with each other.
3. I am a furry >:[ fuck you.
4.  How in the fuck did you type all that from my measly post?


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Does that make you more attracted to her?
> 
> Cuz furfags?



And I know enough furries to know that being a furry doesn't mean that they are gay WHATSOEVER


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> And I know enough furries to know that being a furry doesn't mean that they are gay WHATSOEVER


You're an idiot -_-


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> What in the fuck...?
> 
> Im not even going to read beyond the first sentence because:
> 1. NOTICE HOW I QUOTE ZABRINA AND NOT YOU WHICH IMPLIES I AM REPLYING TO HER.
> ...



Ok fair enough I literally just found out that my friend ran away bcuz her parents hit her bcuz she was a furry and we r trying to find her. So I'm in an all out war on haters


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Thats what im learning. Sorry I'm on my phone so reloading the page is tough


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Ok fair enough I literally just found out that my friend ran away bcuz her parents hit her bcuz she was a furry and we r trying to find her. So I'm in an all out war on haters


Doesn't mean you get to be an idiot on forums :I


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 5, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Ok fair enough I literally just found out that my friend ran away bcuz her parents hit her bcuz she was a furry and we r trying to find her. So I'm in an all out war on haters



You should lurk around this forum more. Then you'd know Falaffel wasn't being serious in the slightest.

Oh, and there is a difference between being a hater and being sarcastic, you know.


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Ya but when you look at some of the posts the line gets blurred. I got no qualm with people being people but I literally only joined this site bcuz my friend was scared of haters


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> You should lurk around this forum more. Then you'd know Falaffel wasn't being serious in the slightest.
> 
> 
> Oh, and there is a difference between being a hater and being sarcastic, you know.




To be fair... A lot of furfags disgust me.
...
:v?


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

You are right and I fully apologize for my mistake. I looked but didn't look hard enough. Though he was being a jerk


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Well ya to be fair I've for no problem with people who are into what their into but that's definitely not my thing and it seems you have the same opinion am I mistaken?


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Im sorry misclick It looked like he was


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 5, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Ya but when you look at some of the posts the line gets blurred.



Nope, not really. I can read posts on this forum and work out if someone's being sarcastic/humorous because of four things:

1) They use bad spelling/language (such as cuz, lol, omg, h8, liek). 

2) They use the :V sign, which in this forum denotes either part of all of a post to be sarcastic (e.g. "of course $3000 for a computer is cheap! :V").

3) They use all caps.

4) They're being self-mocking of furries, like Falaffel was in his post that got you all riled up.


Oh, and don't triple or double post on this forum. If you want to say something else in a thread and you were the last person to post in it just edit your post. And please for the love of god use the "reply with quote" button so we can see who you're replying to.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> You are right and I fully apologize for my mistake. I looked but didn't look hard enough. Though he was being a jerk


You'll get used to it if you want to stay here. Saying "furfag" is tame.


The Tall Ginger said:


> Well ya to be fair I've for no problem with people who are into what their into but that's definitely not my thing and it seems you have the same opinion am I mistaken?


Sure why not.


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Right I just mistook what he said and flipped because of circumstance


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You'll get used to it if you want to stay here. Saying "furfag" is tame.



Ok that was just the number one thing that I found when I looked up "haters comments on furries"


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 5, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Right I just mistook what he said and flipped because of circumstance





The Tall Ginger said:


> Ok that was just the number one thing that I found when I looked up "haters comments on furries"



Don't double post. You could have just edited the first quote to incorporate what you said in the second quote.


----------



## Kalmor (Jul 5, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Ok that was just the number one thing that I found when I looked up "haters comments on furries"


We use it in a sarcastic tongue and cheek way. Mostly to take the piss out of ourselves.


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Don't double post. You could have just edited the first quote to incorporate what you said in the second quote.



sorry like I said, I'm on my phone so it has issues but thank you


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

So if one is furry and ginger does that mean they are literally a child of Satan? :V

I may be going to far but meh.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 5, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> sorry like I said, I'm on my phone so it has issues but thank you



Ah in that case it's ok then - if it's not your fault then I can hardly blame you for it.


----------



## The Tall Ginger (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok thanks guys, like I said I literally only joined to help my friend with haters. So I need to learn. And btw technically they wouldn't because animals have a soul even when a ginger so a ginger furry could theoretically have an animal soul.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Ok thanks guys, like I said I literally only joined to help my friend with haters. So I need to learn. And btw technically they wouldn't because animals have a soul even when a ginger so a ginger furry could theoretically have an animal soul.



Either you are intellectually challenged or a very obtuse troll. 
I hope you are the latter.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 9, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Ok thanks guys, like I said I literally only joined to help my friend with haters. So I need to learn. And btw technically they wouldn't because animals have a soul even when a ginger so a ginger furry could theoretically have an animal soul.



....this post is full of wat.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Ok thanks guys, like I said I literally only joined to help my friend with haters. So I need to learn. And btw technically they wouldn't because animals have a soul even when a ginger so a ginger furry could theoretically have an animal soul.



So Satan?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 10, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Ok thanks guys, like I said I literally  only joined to help my friend with haters. So I need to learn. And btw  technically they wouldn't because animals have a soul even when a ginger  so a ginger furry could theoretically have an animal soul.




Maybe I'm a noob and I think it's sarcasm

but just in case furry=/=animal, I also don't believe in something like a soul, but in case it is(for someone who beleive i dunno) I'm pretty sure a furry has an human soul ._.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 13, 2013)

Back on topic..... I told my parents I was a furry by talking nonstop about how awesome fursuits are. I'd show tons of videos and stuff to the point I think they got bored. XD This was more of me showing off my new hobby and how cool it was rather than coming out. X'D However, it was a different case with my boyfriend. I let him know I was in the fandom when we first started dating to make sure he accepted it (he had no problems, but if it bugged him...). If my parents didn't like my new hobby, I wouldn't care and do it anyway (I'm highly defiant).


----------



## King conker (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm still new to this so i may not fully understand but it kinda sounds silly to " Come out of the closet to be a furry ". I  understand if it was frowned upon by your parents or along those lines but besides that its a hobby and a fun one at that. Perhaps some peaple look at the fandom as a way to express things that they otherwise could not as easily do.

What realy brought me into the fandom was seeing a fursuiter In Pittsburgh this year and just how much joy n fun they brought to the crowd. I mean, if you like to make people happy and entertain this is kinda the ultimate hobby for ya.


----------



## Ushujaa (Jul 16, 2013)

It's literally been three years since this was posted, it may be a good time to lock the thread lol. The OP even edited apologizing for this because it was the way they were back then, not now.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 16, 2013)

The Tall Ginger said:


> Ya but when you look at some of the posts the line gets blurred.


THANK YOU.
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SAYING THIS.
Really, I have a lot of trouble telling sarcasm online sometimes.

Though I did notice that Falaffel was being sarcastic with the post he said, and the "furfag" comment wasn't serious.
I've been around here long enough to tell that.


Ushujaa said:


> It's literally been three years since this was posted, it may be a good time to lock the thread lol. The OP even edited apologizing for this because it was the way they were back then, not now.


Nah. This thread is still relevant nowadays. While harsh and in my opinion not completely true imo (you can go back a couple of pages from here and see my comment on it), its something that needs to be said and something that newcomers need to see. 
Dont need too many threads about coming out as a furry being made.


----------



## Ushujaa (Jul 16, 2013)

I guess that makes sense. I could imagine that becoming very tedious.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 18, 2013)

Ushujaa said:


> It's literally been three years since this was posted, it may be a good time to lock the thread lol. The OP even edited apologizing for this because it was the way they were back then, not now.


Nah this thread still has educational value. Not that it matters because many noobies wander in and make bonehead threads anyway.


----------



## Depraved_Indifference (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys... guys... I've held this in for so long.  I feel the need to come out, and on this thread.

I... am a drummer.  I've tried to hold it in for so long, I feel it was crushing my soul.  It's part of what I am.  It's been so difficult hiding the drumset in my closet for so long, always having to play as quietly as I could.  I've known since I was eight, and this... this is such a weight off my chest.

I am a drummer.  I'm here, I'm rhythmic... get used to it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 23, 2013)

Depraved_Indifference said:


> Guys... guys... I've held this in for so long.  I feel the need to come out, and on this thread.
> 
> I... am a drummer.  I've tried to hold it in for so long, I feel it was crushing my soul.  It's part of what I am.  It's been so difficult hiding the drumset in my closet for so long, always having to play as quietly as I could.  I've known since I was eight, and this... this is such a weight off my chest.
> 
> I am a drummer.  I'm here, I'm rhythmic... get used to it.



Dude, you made a mistake, now every fucking band in your town is going to ask you to play with them


----------



## Carbine (Jul 31, 2013)

I agree with the OP, everybody should freely speak of their interest in the furry fandom. If you hide it, or talk about it as some weird thing that you have then people will treat it that way. I guess the reason why it is so hard for people to be open about it is just the fact that it is a hobby that is generally frowned upon. Thanks to several 'popular' media portrayals the furry fandom has been stigmatized much like other things that are not considered 'ordinary' by the general public. Honestly, I was pretty uncertain how people in my direct environment would react if they knew, but then the point came that I realized that we have something beautiful called FREEDOM. Sadly society works the way it works and many people (usually the ones with the loudest mouth) are evil and you alone can't change that. There is always going to be some idiot hater somewhere that doesn't like you no matter what and everybody has to deal with that at some point.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 6, 2013)

I think sometimes maybe furries are misunderstood.
when I mention the name "furry" a lot of people automatically assume errr... this might be PG, not sure, so I'm making the text white just in case:
They automatically assume furries are a bunch of kinky people who dress up as animals to go to meetings/parties for furries only to have coitus. 
I know if I'd refer to the hobby using the word "furry" I'd give off the wrong impression. So I understand the caution about the hobby and the fear of getting misunderstood, but if you're plain and honest about it nobody's going to hate on you or disown you.

I came home with a bag full of foam and fur and dad was "oh, are you going to craft something?" and I was "Yup, a costume" and he was "cool" and that was that. Costuming is a very natural form of artistic expression or plainly amusing oneself and others. 

The only way I could understand people wanting to come out, is if they actually do attend PG meetings. And my advice would be don't come out, they're not going to understand anyway, and it's totally private so there's no reason to share.


----------



## twelvestring (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd have to say I disagree with the op. There are plenty of reasons one might choose to be a "closet fur" and later "come out" about it. Using the same argument as the op, being furry is a hobby, and there can be reason to be closeted in any hobby. If you are a gifted surfer and your family thinks of it as just being a beach bum. Or maybe showing talent in martial arts in a family of extreme pacifists. If you have family or friends that will hound you incessantly for wanting to draw or dance or even for being into cute fluffy anthro critters, it maybe a good idea to keep it quiet for a time, depending on your own personal situation. And after a time if you feel they can take it, sure come out. 
Depending on your situation, it is understandable to hide/come out about any hobby. And seeing as this is a furry community, I say feel free to discuss your own situations here or with one of the many furries that have felt the same need to hide their hobby. There are plenty of them out there.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 6, 2013)

twelvestring said:


> I'd have to say I disagree with the op. There are plenty of reasons one might choose to be a "closet fur" and later "come out" about it. Using the same argument as the op, being furry is a hobby, and there can be reason to be closeted in any hobby. If you are a gifted surfer and your family thinks of it as just being a beach bum. Or maybe showing talent in martial arts in a family of extreme pacifists. If you have family or friends that will hound you incessantly for wanting to draw or dance or even for being into cute fluffy anthro critters, it maybe a good idea to keep it quiet for a time, depending on your own personal situation. And after a time if you feel they can take it, sure come out.


At that point I feel like the person should man up and live their life. Just don't make a big deal out of your hobbies. Even if you're passionate about surfing if you _only_ talk about surfing you're going to alienate a lot of people. Just like if you are a furry and all you do is related to the fur fandom you'll alienate a ton of people. 

Just do your thing, keep the hobby in balance with the rest of your life, and most importantly ignore the haters.


----------



## ShiShi_Sukoro (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay, I was going to avoid speaking on this thread as it's rather um......shall we say, volatile? Not in a bad way, no, but I expect a ton of grilling for what I'm about to say.Yes, I happen to be one of the furries who (forgive me) 'came out' to my family as being a furry, HOWEVER at the time, I didn't know what it was called. Actually, I came out in an awkward way. My mother, you see, always kept an eye on my internet browsing (mainly the history which took me ages to figure out how to erase), so she eventually caught all the photos of anthro characters that all of a sudden piled up under a folder with my name on it. I was under-age at the time, and rightly so she started to give me a chiding, but it so happened that none of them (at the time) contained nudity. These images came from ancient (yeah I call them ancient) sites like Lavadomefive, BigClawz, and....well the sites LD5 members ended up creating. Take Diablo's site for example. Up till recent years, it contained no actual visual indicators of sexual bits and pieces, just Ahastar's sona being trampled to death. As for BigClawz, well it was and still is primarily image captures from films & tv series dealing with scaly creatures trampling or crushing humans. As time went on, I hit the age of 15 and that's when the real porn hunt started....By then I was taking major advantage of Google's Image Search function, finding so much furry porn it blew my mind apart (and my brussel sprouts too). My mother was more than aware of my affinity to dinosaurs stomping on people (yeah I told her that part first, then showed her the rest) I even sketched a lot of art of dragons doing innappropriate things to humans or other dragons, and a few times I had dragons with equines. Then there came something called UnFreez, a software for very simple GIF animating. I used MS Paint to make the images, which began a Crow Vores Human series (I didn't have a better name for it) in which a macro-sized crow would vore humans. Eventually, it led to some R-Rated spin-offs that my mother saw, but she was surprisingly impressed with my (mediocre) talent. My sister didn't approve of any of it for some years, in fact it wasn't till I turned 19 she finally just decided to accept that her little brother is a furvert (pardon the term). I even had a tail (it was like a beaver tail) and wore it quite often. Prior to all this, back before age 10, I would tie strings or ropes around myself and let the excess hand down behind my butt, giving the look of a tail. I didn't understand my obsession with tails, and to this day I have a HUGE desire to have a real one (as if that's possible). Long story short (I know, this is too much to read as it is), eventually I found places like Eccentricities, Furaffinity, some furry IRCs, and other places whose names I don't recall, and my mother (and stubborn sister) all saw this, I had nothing to hide, and they were cool with it, so long as I didn't do something stupid or illegal.When I made my first fursona (using MS Paint), my mother just giggled when she saw it, calling him cute, and went about her business. I always kept her up to date on that part of my life, hell we'd look at things together and she'd just go "Oh, that's interesting." or "What the hell is that?!". She's also aware of all the kinks I have, and to be honest some of them disgusted her, but she's really the last person to judge someone for what they're into, so she just let it flow. The last person I told I was a furry was my singular BFF from way back in Middle School, and I told him through Facebook. He didn't understand what 'furry' was, so I sent him a link to FA. Naturally he didn't see any of the porn, so I explained that there was porn in the fandom, but that it DID NOT define the whole fandom, and that it was only part of it. He didn't mind, in fact he had his own skeleton to let out the closet, but I swore I wouldn't tell anyone what he told me, so I wont.So that's my 'coming out-ish' story. Feel free to bash me, call me an idiot, and etc if you like. Thing is, when you're 'hobby' contains animals (whether anthro or feral) and those animals turn you on, and theirs porn, and you get a stiffy from watching Jurrassic Park, Godzilla, Digimon, or similar shit, you go around wearing tails, acting like a dog, a cat, or other creature, and start drawing all this shit, do you honestly think that telling others of this is not, in a sense, 'coming out'? I mean, prior to them noticing (if you keep it a secret) you are in an analagous sense being 'in the closet'. I don't mean like 'gays in the closet', more like 'you have skeletons in the closet' i.e. secrets.So bash me further if you will, but despite the OP having a very good point, I will be one of those to disagree with it and therefore will not be part of the 99% of this place that agrees with her. Also the sense of coming out has been misconstrued, I don't think many 'come out' in the sense of treating being a furry like it's a sexuality, more like 'skeletons in the closet' i.e. "I have a secret to tell". As for the whole Therian and Otherkin thing, I don't understand it at all, and since I've not had the pleasure of meeting someone who falls under either category, I most likely never will understand it.Just throwing my pennies into the pot.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2013)

ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> Okay, I was going to avoid speaking on this thread as it's rather um......shall we say, volatile? Not in a bad way, no, but I expect a ton of grilling for what I'm about to say.Yes, I happen to be one of the furries who (forgive me) 'came out' to my family as being a furry, HOWEVER at the time, I didn't know what it was called. Actually, I came out in an awkward way. My mother, you see, always kept an eye on my internet browsing (mainly the history which took me ages to figure out how to erase), so she eventually caught all the photos of anthro characters that all of a sudden piled up under a folder with my name on it. I was under-age at the time, and rightly so she started to give me a chiding, but it so happened that none of them (at the time) contained nudity. These images came from ancient (yeah I call them ancient) sites like Lavadomefive, BigClawz, and....well the sites LD5 members ended up creating. Take Diablo's site for example. Up till recent years, it contained no actual visual indicators of sexual bits and pieces, just Ahastar's sona being trampled to death. As for BigClawz, well it was and still is primarily image captures from films & tv series dealing with scaly creatures trampling or crushing humans. As time went on, I hit the age of 15 and that's when the real porn hunt started....By then I was taking major advantage of Google's Image Search function, finding so much furry porn it blew my mind apart (and my brussel sprouts too). My mother was more than aware of my affinity to dinosaurs stomping on people (yeah I told her that part first, then showed her the rest) I even sketched a lot of art of dragons doing innappropriate things to humans or other dragons, and a few times I had dragons with equines. Then there came something called UnFreez, a software for very simple GIF animating. I used MS Paint to make the images, which began a Crow Vores Human series (I didn't have a better name for it) in which a macro-sized crow would vore humans. Eventually, it led to some R-Rated spin-offs that my mother saw, but she was surprisingly impressed with my (mediocre) talent. My sister didn't approve of any of it for some years, in fact it wasn't till I turned 19 she finally just decided to accept that her little brother is a furvert (pardon the term). I even had a tail (it was like a beaver tail) and wore it quite often. Prior to all this, back before age 10, I would tie strings or ropes around myself and let the excess hand down behind my butt, giving the look of a tail. I didn't understand my obsession with tails, and to this day I have a HUGE desire to have a real one (as if that's possible). Long story short (I know, this is too much to read as it is), eventually I found places like Eccentricities, Furaffinity, some furry IRCs, and other places whose names I don't recall, and my mother (and stubborn sister) all saw this, I had nothing to hide, and they were cool with it, so long as I didn't do something stupid or illegal.When I made my first fursona (using MS Paint), my mother just giggled when she saw it, calling him cute, and went about her business. I always kept her up to date on that part of my life, hell we'd look at things together and she'd just go "Oh, that's interesting." or "What the hell is that?!". She's also aware of all the kinks I have, and to be honest some of them disgusted her, but she's really the last person to judge someone for what they're into, so she just let it flow. The last person I told I was a furry was my singular BFF from way back in Middle School, and I told him through Facebook. He didn't understand what 'furry' was, so I sent him a link to FA. Naturally he didn't see any of the porn, so I explained that there was porn in the fandom, but that it DID NOT define the whole fandom, and that it was only part of it. He didn't mind, in fact he had his own skeleton to let out the closet, but I swore I wouldn't tell anyone what he told me, so I wont.So that's my 'coming out-ish' story. Feel free to bash me, call me an idiot, and etc if you like. Thing is, when you're 'hobby' contains animals (whether anthro or feral) and those animals turn you on, and theirs porn, and you get a stiffy from watching Jurrassic Park, Godzilla, Digimon, or similar shit, you go around wearing tails, acting like a dog, a cat, or other creature, and start drawing all this shit, do you honestly think that telling others of this is not, in a sense, 'coming out'? I mean, prior to them noticing (if you keep it a secret) you are in an analagous sense being 'in the closet'. I don't mean like 'gays in the closet', more like 'you have skeletons in the closet' i.e. secrets.So bash me further if you will, but despite the OP having a very good point, I will be one of those to disagree with it and therefore will not be part of the 99% of this place that agrees with her. Also the sense of coming out has been misconstrued, I don't think many 'come out' in the sense of treating being a furry like it's a sexuality, more like 'skeletons in the closet' i.e. "I have a secret to tell". As for the whole Therian and Otherkin thing, I don't understand it at all, and since I've not had the pleasure of meeting someone who falls under either category, I most likely never will understand it.Just throwing my pennies into the pot.



Wow, you are like the stereotype of the furfag, I'm not judging you just making you know.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm more concerned about your paragraphing than I am the viewpoint you're proposing. x3


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2013)

Holy wall-o-text, Batman!


----------



## Hewge (Aug 6, 2013)

My one weakness! Lack of paragraphs!

Nooooooooooooo!


----------



## ShiShi_Sukoro (Aug 6, 2013)

As I must use a proxy to get here, it's fucking up the way I post and wont allow me to edit and properly space anything out. I even toggled the Remove Scripts option, that didn't help. So, I'm sorry to say, you'll just have to deal with the mass of text, or just ignore it as people tend to give me shit over my opinions/comments as it is. Oh and as for you Kitsune Cross, I've got words for you buddy, but I'll put those in the Soapbox. And you're now my first ignore list, goodbye.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 6, 2013)

Still not spaced. Please use the edit button instead of reposting. Use paragraph breaks.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2013)

No, paragraphs!!


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2013)

ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> As I must use a proxy to get here, it's fucking up the way I post and wont allow me to edit and properly space anything out. I even toggled the Remove Scripts option, that didn't help. So, I'm sorry to say, you'll just have to deal with the mass of text, or just ignore it as people tend to give me shit over my opinions/comments as it is. Oh and as for you Kitsune Cross, I've got words for you buddy, but I'll put those in the Soapbox. And you're now my first ignore list, goodbye.




If you are using FAF at your school through a proxy, I should go anal Librarian and infract you for breaking internet policy. But the fact that it isn't broken makes it hard to read over to comprehend the gist of the post.

But the thing is that if you treat your hobby like you should be ashamed of it, then it gives the idea to other people that they should shame you for your hobby. 

Outside of the furry world, believe it or not, no one really gives a rat's ass about your goddamn hobby.


----------



## ShiShi_Sukoro (Aug 6, 2013)

AS I SAID BEFORE: I must use a PROXY to get here, I'm in a fucking library, and it's fucking up the way I post and wont allow me to edit and properly space anything out. I even toggled the Remove Scripts option, that didn't help. So again, I'm sorry to say, you'll just have to deal with the mass of text. OR you could just ignore it as people tend to give me shit over my opinions/comments as it is. And despite all the supposed smart people, NOT A DAMN PERSON WILL HELP ME ACCESS FA TO WHERE I DON'T GET HALF-ASS FUNCTIONALITY! I tried using TOR, which did work until the DAMN FA SERVERS BANNED MY IP ADDRESS! Now the latter issue is something the staff could help with BUT wont help me with. I mean what the fuck, do I need to use a file upload site and link to it? For what?! MY GALLERY IS EMPTY, I HAVE A LEGITIMATE ART PIECE, FOR ONCE, TO UPLOAD AND I CAN'T EVEN DO THAT! ADD TO THAT, YIFFY STORIES FOR THE HORNY MASSES TO READ AND FAP TO! I had an audience at one point. FA is just pissing me the FUCK off.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2013)

ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> AS I SAID BEFORE: I must use a PROXY to get here, I'm in a fucking library, and it's fucking up the way I post and wont allow me to edit and properly space anything out. I even toggled the Remove Scripts option, that didn't help. So again, I'm sorry to say, you'll just have to deal with the mass of text. OR you could just ignore it as people tend to give me shit over my opinions/comments as it is. And despite all the supposed smart people, NOT A DAMN PERSON WILL HELP ME ACCESS FA TO WHERE I DON'T GET HALF-ASS FUNCTIONALITY! I tried using TOR, which did work until the DAMN FA SERVERS BANNED MY IP ADDRESS! Now the latter issue is something the staff could help with BUT wont help me with. I mean what the fuck, do I need to use a file upload site and link to it? For what?! MY GALLERY IS EMPTY, I HAVE A LEGITIMATE ART PIECE, FOR ONCE, TO UPLOAD AND I CAN'T EVEN DO THAT! ADD TO THAT, YIFFY STORIES FOR THE HORNY MASSES TO READ AND FAP TO! I had an audience at one point. FA is just pissing me the FUCK off.



Then I should go anal librarian on you regardless. I am a librarian, you are breaching the internet policy.

When you do that, it makes me mad.
Like really mad.

I want to break something and set it on fire mad.

*I am so mad right now! aaarrgjgksh;fwegfgi;fgJKFGDKFGKSDGFKA*


----------



## ShiShi_Sukoro (Aug 6, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Then I should go anal librarian on you regardless. I am a librarian, you are breaching the internet policy.When you do that, it makes me mad.Like really mad.I want to break something and set it on fire mad.*I am so mad right now! aaarrgjgksh;fwegfgi;fgJKFGDKFGKSDGFKA*


Well EXCUSE ME if I have NO OTHER WAY OF USING THE GODDAMN INTERNET! As if I'm the ONLY person who had to resort to using such a crappy method (library) to do what needs to be done. Yes, policy is being breached, so what? I'm doing nothing malicious or illegal. Go read my new post and see for yourself what it is I'VE BEEN TRYING TO UPLOAD FOR 2 ALMOST 3 DAMN WEEKS NOW.


----------



## ShiShi_Sukoro (Aug 6, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Holy shit. Go the fuck away and grow the fuck up you miserable turd.


I'm legal to drink damnit, do I really need to do any further growing? Oh wait, naturally I will continue to grow and age, my mistake. As for going the fuck away, I will AS SOON AS SOMEONE GIVES ME A SOLUTION TO MY UPLOAD PROBLEM SO I CAN UPLOAD THIS http://www.mediafire.com/?of9yl89g13k7uxp AND SOME OTHER SHIT AND BE DONE WITH IT!Yes I drew those, and no it wasn't easy, and yes I did cheat and take the right half of his face and horizontally flip it in MS Paint, move the two halves together to give the impression I finished it. Yes, a very lazy, lame move, but I did NOT feel like finishing the rest of the piece. I'm just so damn fed up not having a proper fursona of my own to MY liking.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2013)

ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> Well EXCUSE ME if I have NO OTHER WAY OF USING THE GODDAMN INTERNET! As if I'm the ONLY person who had to resort to using such a crappy method (library) to do what needs to be done. Yes, policy is being breached, so what? I'm doing nothing malicious or illegal. Go read my new post and see for yourself what it is I'VE BEEN TRYING TO UPLOAD FOR 2 ALMOST 3 DAMN WEEKS NOW.



I should find out what branch you are at and let them know that one of their patrons is violating policy. You and the rest of the self-entitled pubbie scum are why librarians hate people. 

You are going around the library's program that filters out websites, and depending on the coding of their system, it can lead to something malicious getting into the computer, like malware that can affect the next patron who uses the terminal. But noo! It's all about you, right? You have to get your rocks off and don't care if the next person has to deal with the pile of crap you left on for them!

 You could have done the logical thing and ask a computer aide or Librarian to unfilter your card for you, but no.

I do hope you do get banned and marked as a furry pervert by the staff. I really do. You are very lucky that you aren't at my branch, otherwise I'd haul you out faster than you can say "Stop fursecuting me".




ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> I'm legal to drink damnit, do I really need to do any further growing? Oh wait, naturally I will continue to grow and age, my mistake. As for going the fuck away, I will AS SOON AS SOMEONE GIVES ME A SOLUTION TO MY UPLOAD PROBLEM SO I CAN UPLOAD THIS http://www.mediafire.com/?of9yl89g13k7uxp AND SOME OTHER SHIT AND BE DONE WITH IT!Yes I drew those, and no it wasn't easy, and yes I did cheat and take the right half of his face and horizontally flip it in MS Paint, move the two halves together to give the impression I finished it. Yes, a very lazy, lame move, but I did NOT feel like finishing the rest of the piece. I'm just so damn fed up not having a proper fursona of my own to MY liking.



You are old enough to get your card unfiltered.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh yes, because ability to consume intoxicants is a surefire indicator of maturity.

You claim to have grown up enough, yet you're whining like a little manbaby. Boofuckinghoo.

Also, while we're at it, I don't give a shit about your art, and I'm not going to download an unmarked Zip file that is liable to contain a huge pile of shite.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 6, 2013)

My feelings towards this thread's current situation in a nutshell.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2013)

I digress, I'm going to let it rest, otherwise I'm going to take it out by swinging my axe at everyone.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 6, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I digress, I'm going to let it rest, otherwise I'm going to take it out by swinging my axe at everyone.



Bring it, Shitlord.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

What the shit is this? What the *SHIT* is it?!


----------



## ShiShi_Sukoro (Aug 6, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Oh yes, because ability to consume intoxicants is a surefire indicator of maturity.You claim to have grown up enough, yet you're whining like a little manbaby. Boofuckinghoo.Also, while we're at it, I don't give a shit about your art, and I'm not going to download an unmarked Zip file that is liable to contain a huge pile of shite.


I named the Zip, guess it didn't show up in the link, oh well. The purpose of the link was so that Ziggy's Hitler-ish ass could see what I was talking about, and to prove I'm not lying IN CASE someone calls me a liar.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2013)

ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> wat



I'm a Death Knight, I'm supposed to be a heartless son of a bitch. If I were warm and cuddly, then I would question myself everyday.




Smelge said:


> Bring it, Shitlord.



Talk dirty to me some more. You know I love it.
Tell me how bad I am. 
How I'm a naughty little elf.
And will you spank me?


----------



## Machine (Aug 6, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> You actually caved and gave him your information.
> 
> I did not expect that.


IMO, it would've been a lot less risky to just say COME AT ME BRO and call it a day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

I have never seen a passionate librarian. That is worthy of praise. I just picture like...an owl reading a massive ancient tome in a soft candle light quietly taking pride in the accumulation of their knowledge. Not evil like that scary motherfucker from Avatar, but kinda like an anthro Kaepora Gaepora. I bet librarians all secretly have pet owls that bring them the books from all corners of the world to stock on the shelves. 

And ShiShi, shut up. The direct insults aren't needed when YOU are fucking up.


----------



## ShiShi_Sukoro (Aug 6, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> What the hell are you trying to accomplish?


Nothing, he has his heart set on runing the only free time I fucking have, let him. I'm waiting for the damn phone to ring.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2013)

Shit why are all the eventful threads ones that start up just before I go to bed so I can get up for work in the morning?

fuck you newposters seriously

start shitstorms earlier in the day at least, cmon.


----------



## Machine (Aug 6, 2013)

ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> Nothing, he has his heart set on runing the only free time I fucking have, let him. I'm waiting for the damn phone to ring.


Lol wow.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> Nothing, he has his heart set on runing the only free time I fucking have, let him. I'm waiting for the damn phone to ring.



I SERIOUSLY think you need to leave. Like...now. That or keep talking and you WILL find yourself ousted.


----------



## ShiShi_Sukoro (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> And ShiShi, shut up. The direct insults aren't needed when YOU are fucking up.


Actually they are needed. I've been the product of non-stop insults my whole damn life, Karma is a bitch, so pardon me if I feel like being the one insulting others for a damn change.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I have never seen a passionate librarian. That is worthy of praise. I just picture like...an owl reading a massive ancient tome in a soft candle light quietly taking pride in the accumulation of their knowledge. Not evil like that scary motherfucker from Avatar, but kinda like an anthro Kaepora Gaepora. I bet librarians all secretly have pet owls that bring them the books from all corners of the world to stock on the shelves.
> 
> And ShiShi, shut up. The direct insults aren't needed when YOU are fucking up.



We all have guns. 

Seriously,we HATE people that make it harder for other patrons. 
And I really HATE self-entitled people who think that it is their right to do whatever the fuck they want. I think I'm going to get my masters to become director of Libraries. There will be some changes. 

Lots of them.




ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> Nothing, he has his heart set on runing the only free time I fucking have, let him. I'm waiting for the damn phone to ring.




I have too much respect for people in my profession to run up their phone bill. So I'll send an email instead.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 6, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> My feelings towards this thread's current situation in a nutshell.



I think now it's safe to say this situation has, indeed, been "gud".


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> Actually they are needed. I've been the product of non-stop insults my whole damn life, Karma is a bitch, so pardon me if I feel like being the one insulting others for a damn change.



Boohoo. 

Boo.
Fucking.
Hoo. 

All that needs to be said.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I think now it's safe to say this situation has, indeed, been "gud".



es gon ged bedda : DDD



ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> Actually they are needed. I've been the  product of non-stop insults my whole damn life, Karma is a bitch, so  pardon me if I feel like being the one insulting others for a damn  change.



Behave like a cunt, be regarded as one.

The only constant in your social life is you.


----------



## ShiShi_Sukoro (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I SERIOUSLY think you need to leave. Like...now. That or keep talking and you WILL find yourself ousted.


It should be obvious I have zero shame in admitting what I do, and I see nothing wrong with giving myself up. Now if people want to give me shit for doing the right thing, which is to turn myself in, then fuck them. Ziggy hurry up, we're about to close.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

Become this one day, Ozzy. ^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Become this one day, Ozzy. ^



That kind of librarian isn't metal enough.


----------



## Machine (Aug 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> That kind of librarian isn't metal enough.


spehs mareen


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

Can he draw a card for every summon? NO? GTFO!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2013)

Machine said:


> spehs mareen



we hav fehld the empra


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 6, 2013)

ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> It should be obvious I have zero shame in admitting what I do, and I see nothing wrong with giving myself up. Now if people want to give me shit for doing the right thing, which is to turn myself in, then fuck them.



We all have common sense. I think you do too. Assuming you do, you wouldn't post your actual personal details online so somebody you barely know yet still hate can tell on you. How do we know you haven't given us false details so someone else gets hell for what you've done?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Can he draw a card for every summon? NO? GTFO!



HE HAS A FUCKING

BOOK

FOR A MANTIT.

AND ANOTHER MAN'S SKULL.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 6, 2013)

ShiShi_Sukoro said:


> As I must use a proxy to get here, it's fucking up the way I post and wont allow me to edit and properly space anything out. I even toggled the Remove Scripts option, that didn't help. So, I'm sorry to say, you'll just have to deal with the mass of text, or just ignore it as people tend to give me shit over my opinions/comments as it is. Oh and as for you Kitsune Cross, I've got words for you buddy, but I'll put those in the Soapbox. And you're now my first ignore list, goodbye.



Calm down dude, it was A JOKE.

Seriously nobody in this forum gets offended by some ridiculous term like "furfag", it wasn't an insult, I did not try to insult you, I don't even consider that as an insult. Grow up.

Btw... Oh you put me in your ignore list, I'm going to kill mysefl :C

pd: I don't know if he can read this but whatever


----------



## Troj (Aug 6, 2013)

Protip: 85% of what's said on FAF is laced with some form of a) irony b) trolling c) sarcasm or d) all of the above.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> HE HAS A FUCKING
> 
> BOOK
> 
> ...



BUT can he possibly draw Malefic Truth Dragon from the deck?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> BUT can he possibly draw Malefic Truth Dragon from the deck?



no, but he has a list of other things

FUCK YEAH NERD DICK MEASURING

SUCK MY LORE, BITCH


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Shit why are all the eventful threads ones that start up just before I go to bed so I can get up for work in the morning?
> 
> fuck you newposters seriously
> 
> start shitstorms earlier in the day at least, cmon.


Seriously. I haven't been around for a gem like this in a long time. Glad furries like ShiShi-Softie are still around making fools of themselves.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 6, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Seriously. I haven't been around for a gem like this in a long time. Glad furries like ShiShi-Softie are still around making fools of themselves.



It's disappointing yo.

I'm trying to squeeze as much time I can on FAF right now before I must leave.

It's really difficult now because I'm dying for a shit.


----------



## Milo (Aug 6, 2013)

pachi, stop linking me FAF threads on GTWF. I need hope for humanity, and this isn't helping


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2013)

That 
was
amazing


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 6, 2013)

This thread requires more B&s.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> This thread requires more B&s.


Mmyes, indubitably.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2013)

Can people stop linking to this thread inappropriately? People telling their wives that they like furry stuff doesn't amount to 'coming out' by any measure and as soon as this thread gets linked it destroys all discussion in favour of lunatic raving.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2013)

Milo said:


> pachi, stop linking me FAF threads on GTWF. I need hope for humanity, and this isn't helping



Ok. I'll keep linking. :3


----------



## mapdark (Aug 7, 2013)

*looks at last 4 pages* HOLY SHIT! What the hell happened? o_0

That was .. dramatic ,to say the least.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2013)

mapdark said:


> *looks at last 4 pages* HOLY SHIT! What the hell happened? o_0
> 
> That was .. dramatic ,to say the least.


Good ol fashioned ass-hattery.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2013)

mapdark said:


> *looks at last 4 pages* HOLY SHIT! What the hell happened? o_0
> 
> That was .. dramatic ,to say the least.



Pervert doing things in a library. Need I say more?


----------



## partypaws (Aug 7, 2013)

I really do agree, but since 4chan and my family watches CSI and saw the "sexy kitty" episode, they make jokes about furries being dogfuckers time to time and I had to brainwash them to believe that that's NOT true


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 7, 2013)

mapdark said:


> *looks at last 4 pages* HOLY SHIT! What the hell happened? o_0
> 
> That was .. dramatic ,to say the least.



I think the word you are looking for is stupid.


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2013)

partypaws said:


> I really do agree, but since 4chan and my family watches CSI and saw the "sexy kitty" episode, they make jokes about furries being dogfuckers time to time and I had to brainwash them to believe that that's NOT true


I can't believe people _still_ care about those CSI episodes.

It's 2013, for fuck's sake.

Honestly, vehemently trying to convince them otherwise is just going to leave a worse impression.


----------



## Teu (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow, this is a ridiculously large thread. (I know I'm not helping in replying to it) 

But for the most part I do agree with the OP, however some people do take the furry hobby to different levels.  But yes, in the end is it still a hobby to a vast majority of them.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 20, 2013)

but if your with me on the other-side, strike up the band we have survived.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 21, 2013)

Traven V said:


> but if your with me on the other-side, strike up the band we have survived.



I don't get the message your trying to get across.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 23, 2013)

This old chestnut of hobby/lifestyle discussion has become so laggardly and tiresome. At once a majority insist that trying to define other people out of the fandom is a moot exercise, but the majority _also_ tries to define the fandom as exclusively hobbying. 

Whether or not you think they're weirdos or disagree with the notion there are people who lifestyle as furries and their interpretation is no less incorrect than anybody else's.


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Aug 23, 2013)

People "come out" as a furry in hopes that the reaction will validate the emotions they're having as important.  At some level, it's about attention.  They're seeking acceptance for something they've probably been conflicted about.  And yes, it's silly.  But I don't think anyone is especially mad at these people, just tired of seeing it when it shouldn't be anything to go wild about.  It's important to validate these "outed" in that yes, we care that you're out, but it doesn't really matter that much, just enjoy yourself.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 24, 2013)

Lapin_Agile said:


> People "come out" as a furry in hopes that the reaction will validate the emotions they're having as important.  At some level, it's about attention.  They're seeking acceptance for something they've probably been conflicted about.  And yes, it's silly.  But I don't think anyone is especially mad at these people, just tired of seeing it when it shouldn't be anything to go wild about.  It's important to validate these "outed" in that yes, we care that you're out, but it doesn't really matter that much, just enjoy yourself.



That! that... actually makes sense :O


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Aug 25, 2013)

I try, I guess.  I mean I don't see why people get so upset.  I don't think everyone who "comes out" as a furry considers it on the same level as coming out as homosexual, transgender, or whatever else.  So it makes me sad when people rage at newbies.  My response would be, "Cool, I guess.  Tell me about your furryness.  Let's be friends<3."  I would validate their feelings without really giving them too much importance, but I do give them what they really want, a feeling of acceptance.

And that's all many people want.  Luffs and acceptance ;w;


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

My friends know I'm a furry. 
They dont give a shit because I don't feel inclined to push a subject on others that they don't care for. 

If all that's interesting about you is being a furry then you should reconsider your life.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> If all that's interesting about you is being a furry then you should reconsider your life.


*
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! IT BURNS ME!
*


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 26, 2013)

With my friends it's was more like, why do you have a tail? Because I want. Oh cool.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Aug 26, 2013)

I keep all things furry quite quiet around most of my friends. My boyfriend knows, of course, and is down with it, and is kinda-sorta-pseudo-furry himself, as in really likes the idea of it, has something very like a fursona (of a goat. Which is sometimes half wolverine) and the art and stuff, and likes to ask me stuff etc. about being a furry, and has even said he thinks it would be adorable and totally OK if I wore a tail and ears in bed, even though I don't really want to, but doesn't actually call himself a furry or associate with furries socially online or IRL. Not because he doesn't like them, but because he's a really reserved type who doesn't socialize with anyone really except a couple close friends. But most of my other friends would either not care or brush it off as "It's Abbi. She does weird things. This is another thing weird thing Abbi does", in which case it's hardly necessary to tell them, being as they don't care. 

Best case scenario, anyways. Worst case scenario, some of my friends might have a problem with it, since the well has kind of been poisoned for furries with this lot. Because the only other furry that's ever been in our social circle IRL is this one massive tard who basically personifies every negative stereotype of furries and was generally a massively annoying cockwaffle all the time. Wellfare "anarchist" who cries about everything, borrows your computer to yiff on, lives at home at 30, constantly talking about WH40K and anthropomorphic cat people to the point where he refused to ever play any race in D&D but his homebrew over-powered cat people the DM had to forcibly nerf, and he insisted that the character be a 10 year old, and then wonders why he felt underpowered and like a burden on the adult party members (hint: that's cuz he was, like any 10 year old character would be). I could go on and on, you have no idea how deep the rabbit hole goes with this guy. Honestly. He's basically what you picture when you picture the worst furry in the world. I even pretended not to even like furry when he was around because I knew if I encouraged him, I'd never see the back of him. We got rid of him, but at this point, he's what ever one I know, almost, automatically thinks of this guy, and if I admit to having been furry the whole time, they might paint me with his brush. (On the same hand, they're OK with bronies, because I'm the main brony they know, and--the to brag or anything--but I'm not a complete dingus and while they still think it's kinda weird and silly, the entire idea hasn't been tainted for them.)

I don't consider myself in "in the closet", since being a bisexual in an extremely religious family, I've been in the real closet and this ain't it. This is just having an interest that none of my friends share, or don't share to my extent. I have many of these, and I imagine so would anyone with more than one or two interests.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 30, 2013)

My friends know I'm a furry.
It amounts to them sometimes making jokes about it and that's about it. xD

Its pretty funny really. One needs to learn to laugh at themselves sometimes.


----------



## Iryno (Aug 31, 2013)

I told my parents that I like reading comics that have animal characters instead of people, and explained the idea of fursuiting to them inasmuch that it's a fun and goofy thing to do. Obviously there are things a mother reserves the right not to know.

Other than that, I've told several of my AA friends about it since it's AA and people there are crazy and fucked up anyway. They actually find it very interesting.


----------



## Reviilo Kuro (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMd7RKaIKzw


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't give a fuck who knows I'm a furry. It's not a big deal.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 6, 2013)

i mad ethis mistake :C


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 6, 2013)

I've noticed that while my friends know I'm a furry they actively ignore the topic. Whenever I bring the fandom up in any context they just pretend I never brought it up. 

So they accept that I'm a furry, but are clearly not jazzed about it.


----------



## Firal (Sep 6, 2013)

The majority of my friends don't know I am a furry, but I always drop subtle hints such as my computer's desktop image and phone screen saver (all clean, no yiff for me). I never feel the need to tell them, but they probably wouldn't care anyways since I am typically the different one in my social circle. We would just joke around and laugh it off.


----------



## Torvus (Sep 12, 2013)

I met a good furry friend IRL because of his desktop image.



benignBiotic said:


> I've noticed that while my friends know I'm a furry they actively ignore the topic. Whenever I bring the fandom up in any context they just pretend I never brought it up.
> 
> So they accept that I'm a furry, but are clearly not jazzed about it.



I tell people once I know them well enough to be comfortable, and always in context. By itself, being a furry isn't something I want to make seem like a big deal. Because if they don't know about it, and you treat it like its a big deal, they'll think its a big deal. Anyway, there's another friend I talk to almost daily, and he just goes quiet for a second or two when ever I bring it up. Its either not interesting or too weird for words, lol.


----------



## Jak the Snow Leopard (Sep 12, 2013)

As much as I agree with you, I may point out that over here in England it's kind of a thing people don't like.. well.. not England, the redneck towns that don't know any different and don't accept such things as homosexuality well.


----------



## Daryx (Sep 12, 2013)

Jak the Snow Leopard said:


> As much as I agree with you, I may point out that over here in England it's kind of a thing people don't like.. well.. not England, the redneck towns that don't know any different and don't accept such things as homosexuality well.


Well, that's their problem. If I ever spent time worrying about what people think of me, I would have had to kill myself by now. (Unfortunately, some people do take that route)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 15, 2013)

Daryx said:


> Well, that's their problem. If I ever spent time worrying about what people think of me, I would have had to kill myself by now. (Unfortunately, some people do take that route)



Yes it is their problem, and a word to the wise: never worry about what others think. 

You'll live a lot happier life that way.


----------



## Toki Stardust (Sep 17, 2013)

I was always sort of 'known' as the premiere scaly in the school i went to, since at least the third grade. Nobody gave two sh*ts about it, people in Oregon know it's a harmless hobby.. Compared to other places, at least. *cough*CALIFORNIA*cough*
In any case, I agree that needing to 'come out of the closet' is completely f*cking stupid. Kbye.


----------



## lefurr (Sep 22, 2013)

I know that people in Montana wouldn't really care. So people don't really have to come out as one. Which is a good thing.


----------



## FastFox (Sep 24, 2013)

For all ya'll that dont know me; good. This is my first post. And yes coming out and saying your gay can be hard, but it can easy depending on your parents, like for example. Mine. I am not gay, but my friend, (who is a brony and a furry, and is also Bi-Sexual) is constantly made fun of. BY THEM.... And my friends, which is the reason he had to MOVE SCHOOLS... So I guess my purpose isnt to make you feel bad for me but a question. What should I do? I have gone to complete strangers to ask this question, that's how desprate I am :/.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 24, 2013)

FastFox said:


> For all ya'll that dont know me; good. This is my first post. And yes coming out and saying your gay can be hard, but it can easy depending on your parents, like for example. Mine. I am not gay, but my friend, (who is a brony and a furry, and is also Bi-Sexual) is constantly made fun of. BY THEM.... And my friends, which is the reason he had to MOVE SCHOOLS... So I guess my purpose isnt to make you feel bad for me but a question. What should I do? I have gone to complete strangers to ask this question, that's how desprate I am :/.


What are you even talking about?


----------



## FastFox (Sep 24, 2013)

Wayyy back on the 1st page. I didnt bother to read the next 51... X'D Welp.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 24, 2013)

FastFox said:


> Wayyy back on the 1st page. I didnt bother to read the next 51... X'D Welp.



You know what helps? Quotes


----------



## FastFox (Sep 24, 2013)

Like what quotes?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 24, 2013)

FastFox said:


> Like what quotes?



Like, i dunno, maybe what you're responding to?


----------



## FastFox (Sep 24, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Like, i dunno, maybe what you're responding to?


Oh yup sorry i dint see the huge "Reply With Quote". As you can tell I'm a genius.


----------



## Solyka (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't come out. I have images on my instagram which my sisters and my bestie follow of my fursuit head in progress and that's as close as I've gotten. 
Even though I live in the kind of family where they're like "Hey, whatever makes you happy (within reason) I just dunno if they'd get it. 
My bf knows too. Kind of hard for him not to when I made the head in the living room (we live together) and he's seen me draw anthros. 
I try not to talk about it like I would the weather. 
Many people just aren't comfortable with it and I don't want to make people uncomfortable.


----------



## benignBiotic (Sep 26, 2013)

Torvus said:


> I tell people once I know them well enough to be comfortable, and always in context. By itself, being a furry isn't something I want to make seem like a big deal. Because if they don't know about it, and you treat it like its a big deal, they'll think its a big deal. Anyway, there's another friend I talk to almost daily, and he just goes quiet for a second or two when ever I bring it up. Its either not interesting or too weird for words, lol.


It's like a don't ask don't tell with being a furry. You can be a furry, but they don't want to see it, or have anythng to do with it. Bummer


----------



## kaibamon (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh well guess some people want to be in the "Ã«xtra special"spotlight,many times it might backfire and people will start considering them a zoophile>If you suspect someone is a fur and might be interested to know you can make the move and come out if both are shy.If you consider your friends might like it,sure show em but do not shove it down their throats,they will just hate you and hate other furs.


----------



## Rira (Oct 6, 2013)

IF I even tried to 'come out' as a furry it'd be kinda useless. It'd just move straight to the family list of 'weird shit Rira is into' and that's it. Plus it kinda runs in the younger generation of my family. But I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Baron Kriege (Oct 10, 2013)

In my fascist police state you must elicit a confession to being furry or face further torture.


----------



## Blue Fox115 (Oct 11, 2013)

Well being Irish and a bad catholic who is gay and never go's to church in a small village community area I dont want to give people more ammo. Don't think some friends would understand ether but I don't have this over powering need to "Come out as a furry" lol. 

I met a few furrys IRL and it was all great fun


----------



## Manis Pan (Oct 12, 2013)

The only person who knows I'm a furry refuses to tell me his opinion about it . At least my constant brony hate has kept them off my tail


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 13, 2013)

Manis Pan said:


> The only person who knows I'm a furry refuses to tell me his opinion about it . At least my constant brony hate has kept them off my tail



Probably your friend thinks you are fucked up


----------



## Manis Pan (Oct 13, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Probably your friend thinks you are fucked up


DOUBLE SADFAEC:


----------



## Blue Fox115 (Oct 13, 2013)

Manis Pan said:


> DOUBLE SADFAEC:



BUT! the fact he refuses to say it to ya means he still wants to be a good friend to ya and thinks hes option will hurt you which he dosnt want.


----------



## Manis Pan (Oct 13, 2013)

Anti-sadfaec:


----------



## Dodo (Oct 15, 2013)

This right here shows just about how much I care about what people think about the things I do in my spare time:



























...i care immensely no srsly guize raelly


----------



## jorinda (Oct 16, 2013)

Dodo said:


> This right here shows just about how much I care about what people think about *the things I do in my spare time*:



That's the point. It is something you do in your spare time. Trouble starts when someone decides "Furry" is what defines them. When you need to express "Furry pride" everywhere and everyday, it will annoy people.
Noone cares about a hobby, but if you come to work with your fluffy tail and bark at customers, people will laugh at you.


----------



## benignBiotic (Oct 16, 2013)

jorinda said:


> When you need to express "Furry pride" everywhere and everyday, it will annoy people.
> Noone cares about a hobby, but if you come to work with your fluffy tail and bark at customers, people will laugh at you.


Just thought I'd point out there's a #Furrypride tag on Tumblr and it is ... 'mentally frustrating' to put it lightly.

I kind of 'came out' as a furry to the guy I'm going out with and his response was a resounding meh. Thankfully he doesn't know much about furries so I gave him an impartial look at the fandom and he's chill with it.


----------



## Foxtrot Apocalyptia (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha, this threads ace XD I aint coming out for shit. Its too warm in here to leave.


----------



## Varieth (Oct 28, 2013)

Agreed. The outside world is too cold and harsh place for me.


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 28, 2013)

Personally, whatever I do in my spare time is no business of anyone else. 

I'll also add that in my view, coming out as furry makes about as much sense to me as coming out as a Golfer, or a wood carver. To me, it's a hobby, an interest, and nothing worth "Coming out" for.


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 28, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> Personally, whatever I do in my spare time is no business of anyone else.
> 
> I'll also add that in my view, coming out as furry makes about as much sense to me as coming out as a Golfer, or a wood carver. To me, it's a hobby, an interest, and nothing worth "Coming out" for.



OH MY GOD! I gotta come out as a Golfer? But I always kept the nine Iron concealed no one knows. What am I gonna do? :V


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 28, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> OH MY GOD! I gotta come out as a Golfer? But I always kept the nine Iron concealed no one knows. What am I gonna do? :V



It's okay, Gnarl. We're here for you. This is a safe place.


----------



## Bluefur_Whitefang (Nov 19, 2013)

Shoiyo said:


> It's okay, Gnarl. We're here for you. This is a safe place.


Hey, at least you didn't get kicked out of the country club for "night putting" with the chairman's daughter!


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Nov 20, 2013)

I disagree with this thread although I understand the logic behind it. If being a furry is a strong part of your sexuality, I don't see it much different than "coming out" gay. Both are activities that nobody really needs to know about, and exist in private reality. If you view it as a lifestyle, even more so. If you view it as a simple hobby, then you don't have to "come out", but telling people about it isn't a bad thing... it is showing who you are networking. It isn't just furries that have this phenomena, not too long ago computer gaming was an obscure hobby that some felt ashamed of to admit in public, so I can see the same context applied here... being proud of what you enjoy, not being ashamed of it. Which of course is different than coming out. But if it is both a hobby and sexual interest, than I can see the need to do so... although it isn't required, anymore than telling non-partners you are gay.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 21, 2013)

Locking this, made a new thread.


----------

